# 2022 Bowling League (Turning Swap)



## drsurfrat

A woodworking swap vaguely related to bowls and turning.









.

If you are new to swaps, it is simply an exchange between participants of something you made. You get a name (from me), you make something relevant, you send it to that person, and wait to see what shows up in the mail and from whom. Then we all post what we got in this thread, and later post what you made as a project. Search LumberJocks with "swap" to see other examples

Whether you are novice or veteran, you are welcome and encouraged to join in. The only type we DON'T want is someone that will not stick to the commitment.

NB Some specifics may change as we near the registration deadline.

-----------

There are lots of LJ projects that are turned, and there are enough techniques that it would be a good place to showcase and/or try something new. No reason it has to be lathe-based, carving a bowl is just as beautiful, and much more time consuming. Wouldn't necessarily need to be a bowl, either - spindles have their place. And if it is the first thing you have turned, Great! The only drawback is that you have to give it away. Here are a few challenging ideas:

thinnest wall you can get … green wood (a speed-run before it warps too much) … segmented / resin turning … post-process carving or additions … non-lathe carving … round boxes … screw threads … long spindle/cane … off-center turning … assembly / toy / nutcracker … milk stool … captive rings / baby rattle … giant sphere … get your first pen kit

Of course this is not an all-inclusive list. The idea is to showcase a technique you have developed, or to challenge yourself to do something you haven't before. In the end, I hope there are a bunch of highly detailed projects that inspire everyone else to give it a try. Please take detailed pics so that we will be envious enough to try the technique ourselves… Please include pics of the tools - plain or custom - that you used, and your lathe if you used one. If you run out of room in the project area, just add them to the text area.

--------

*Rules for this swap*

Each participant makes their swap item(s) and will get a name and address via e-mail after the "progress picture" deadline to where they will be mailing their entry. Postage is to be paid by the sender. The LumberJock who you're shipping to, as well as the one who is shipping to you, will be selected randomly. Unless there are special circumstances like the need for international shipping - I will not influence who anyone is paired with.

- Teaser shots are allowed, but please do not post finished pictures until after the reveal date. Also helpful are mistake pictures, they might help others avoid the same, and perhaps even save some knuckle skin.

- A progress pic (sent to me) will be required NO LATER THAN the due date listed near the end of this post. The progress pic needs to show that you've put sufficient time and work into the project to be able to complete it by the ship date. Anyone who doesn't e-mail me a progress pic or let me know why they haven't by 11:59 pm EST on the due date will be dropped from the list of participants.

- Bonus Items are completely optional and are not in any way required or expected.

----------

*How to sign up*

Post below letting me know that you are in and then send an e-mail to [email protected] containing ALL of the following information:
- LumberJocks Username
- Real Name
- Email address
- Shipping Address, including country
- International OK?- Let me know if you are not willing to ship internationally (so I can make sure I pair any non-US participants accordingly) I will be keeping a list of confirmed participants below that I will update periodically. If you don't see your name on the list within a day or two of e-mailing me, shoot me another e-mail or PM so I don't miss anybody. Progress pictures will also be sent to the above e-mail address no later than the due date given below. Your recipient's name and address will be sent to you from the same e-mail address so make sure it's not caught by your spam filter.

----------

*Important dates*

In order to participate, you need to adhere to the dates below. Failure to do so will result in you getting dropped from the swap. If you can't make the progress picture or ship dates, please make sure to notify me immediately.

*Register for swap* by: *Sat 15 Jan 2022*

*Progress picture* please send by: *Mon 07 Feb 2022*

*Ship date* please ship by: *Sat 05 Mar 2022*

*Reveal date - Mon 7 Mar 2022*
No final pics until this date. Let the recipient post a pic or two before the sender posts their "formal" pics and project entry. When you post your projects, use the tag "*Bowling League 2022*" so we can all easily find the projects in one spot.

Notices: This swap is in no way officially sponsored by, run by, or otherwise tied to "LumberJocks" as a company or organization, or to any of the parent or sibling holdings thereof. It is simply run by those of us who participate on LumberJocks.
In order to participate in a swap you must be a member in good standing in the lumberjocks community. The moderator can not be expected to, and will not act as a go between for banned or blocked members.
Thanks to all previous swaps for the above text

Participants:
-------
drsurfrat … *P S R*
Keebler1 ... *P S R*
HokieKen … *P S R*
Dave Polaschek … *P S R*
Woodmaster1 …. *P S R*
recycle1943 … *P S R*
Eric … *P S R*
pottz … *P S R*
Snowbeast … *P S R*
JD77 … *P S R*
Kerux2 … *P S R*
Bill Berklich … *P S R*
Lazyman … *P S R*

Here are the projects

https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/tag/bowling+league+2022


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## drsurfrat

Kenny with the first post, in style. So you're in?


----------



## Keebler1

Im in


----------



## Keebler1

Will send email tonight


----------



## pottz

> - HokieKen


dang kenny you did have more hair at one time.


----------



## pottz

this one should work for me but im not gonna commit quite yet,gotta wait to see how whats on my plate plays out by year end.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah I'm in on this one. Sat out all but the Beer Swap this past year so I've earned a little self-indulgence. And I already have a good idea for a turning project that should make a good swap gift  I'll shoot the e-mail later to make it official.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'll be bowling with The Jesus.

Email sent.


----------



## Lazyman

The "bowling theme" goes with my Orbsession. I've also been wanting to turn a bowling pin. ;-) I do have a stack of green turning stock that I need to get turning before it gets too cracked to turn.

Gonna have to to wait until later to commit though. I just brought a stack of lumber home this afternoon for a workbench build so I have to see how far I get before the sign-up date, especially since there will likely also be some xmas requests that that extend beyond the holidays.


----------



## pottz

im actually gonna be turning bowls for xmas gifts this year so this swap may work out good.thats after the home projects get done.otherwise everyone will get gift cards-lol.


----------



## pottz

> The "bowling theme" goes with my Orbsession. I ve also been wanting to turn a bowling pin. ;-) I do have a stack of green turning stock that I need to get turning before it gets too cracked to turn.
> 
> Gonna have to to wait until later to commit though. I just brought a stack of lumber home this afternoon for a workbench build so I have to see how far I get before the sign-up date, especially since there will likely also be some xmas requests that that extend beyond the holidays.
> 
> - Lazyman


yeah i remember those,all "turned" out real nice.


----------



## HokieKen

Speaking of orbs, it reminds me that I got a ball turner for Christmas last year for my metal lathe. It's still in the box. Also have a criss-cross for my leg vise that was a birthday gift. Also still in the box. If that tells you how much shop time I've had this year…


----------



## EarlS

> Gonna have to to wait until later to commit though. I just brought a stack of lumber home this afternoon for a workbench build so I have to see how far I get before the sign-up date,
> 
> - Lazyman


I guess I'd better get going on the bench or Nathan will have his done before me too.


----------



## Lazyman

The race is on.. BTW Earl, you're last blog post for your bench is dated in July. Just sayin'.


----------



## Lazyman

How big of a sphere can the ball turner make, Kenny?


----------



## HokieKen

My last bench blog is from 2017 so don't feel bad. I never really wrapped that blog up either. I keep thinking I'm going to take a Saturday and clean up the shelf, install the criss-cross and give it a quick flattening and a coat of oil and write up a summary post with some "after a few years of use" reflections. I wouldn't hold my breath though…


----------



## HokieKen

> How big of a sphere can the ball turner make, Kenny?
> 
> - Lazyman


I think it was like 2" or so. I wanted it really to turn concave and convex radii on parts rather than specifically to make spheres. Maybe I'll actually use it one of these days.


----------



## HokieKen

Email sent Mike.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Following!


----------



## pottz

> Following!
> 
> - JohnMcClure


dont follow me john or you might end up on some weird bowling alley with kenny somewhere who knows-lol.


----------



## Woodmaster1

I am back to 80% in my right hand so I am in.


----------



## Keebler1

Nice glad recovery is going well woodmaster


----------



## therealSteveN

> I am back to 80% in my right hand so I am in.
> 
> - Woodmaster1


So it was worth it?

I'm following too. My closest tool is a Arbortech Ball Gouge

I could hang with some spoon makers until they got really creative, but bowls and stuff are a bit deep.

I can hang with some "Goofy" Bowling though.


----------



## EarlS

> The race is on.. BTW Earl, you're last blog post for your bench is dated in July. Just sayin'.
> 
> - Lazyman


Yep - it's been a month of Sundays since I did anything on the bench. I can almost see the finish line on the clocks though. I gotta get motivated and finish it. Glad to see I'm not the only one that hasn't finished their bench, though Kenny can at least use his. Mine is still in pieces.


----------



## DevinT

Seeks like the right time to post this huge bowl turning


----------



## Keebler1

Earl dont feel bad I bought most of the wood for my next bench back around the time I got my lathe or a little before and the wood is still stacked in front of my mitre saw station


----------



## HokieKen

Mine is finished Earl. I just got lazy with the blog series and forgot to take pictures of the final stages and the finished product. Stuff I'm doing now is just upgrades and routine maintenance  I will say that I'm surprised that after 4 years of use I can honestly say I don't have any major regrets with my design choices. The only semi-regret I have is my end vise hardware and that can easily be remedied when I decide what the ideal solution is.


----------



## pottz

> Seeks like the right time to post this huge bowl turning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DevinT


now thats a bowl.ill probably go smaller though just to keep the shipping cost down-lol.


----------



## Lazyman

Kenny, without a project post its not finished.

Devin, that's not a *big *bowl. *That *is a big bowl.


----------



## HokieKen

I've never seen that Olivier Gomis guy before but he has some extremely cool projects!


----------



## pottz

> Kenny, without a project post its not finished.
> 
> Devin, that s not a *big *bowl. *That *is a big bowl.
> 
> - Lazyman


imagine if you were inside turning that bowl and it came of the (lathe) so to speak.


----------



## Lazyman

I would be more worried about losing my balance and falling into it.


----------



## Mosquito

looks like a fun one! I'll have to keep an eye on it, and figure out how things end up playing out this winter


----------



## DevinT

That is indeed a big bowl. Though, I can't say I like the result more than the one I referenced.

The one I posted would cost a fair bit to ship-the latter would probably require a dedicated rail car and low boy to ship-quite the harried prospect for sure.

What would you even put in a bowl that is ~30 feet in diameter?

Could make some funny photos where it looks like a cereal bowl full of tiny people perhaps, LoL


----------



## therealSteveN

> What would you even put in a bowl that is ~30 feet in diameter?
> 
> - DevinT


I'd be angling more toward Chili. I know our Tony the Tiger would be going for Frosted Flakes though.


----------



## Lazyman

Alright Earl. The race has started. I officially started my work bench build by ripping SYP 2×12s in half. My bench will be adapted from Chris Schwartz's Anarchist workbench design. Tomorrow I plan cut to target width (5") and approximate length (6'). I need about 4 or 5 more so one more trip to the Lowe's.


----------



## pottz

nathan did you see that bench senomozi posted yesterday,it's beautiful.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> What would you even put in a bowl that is ~30 feet in diameter?
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> I d be angling more toward Chili. I know our Tony the Tiger would be going for Frosted Flakes though.
> 
> - therealSteveN


you know me so well :<)))))))))))

INDEED THERE GR8


----------



## Lazyman

> nathan did you see that bench senomozi posted yesterday,it s beautiful.
> 
> - pottz


I did. It is way too beautiful. I would be afraid to use it. I would probably make some matching bar stools and use it as a table.


----------



## pottz

> nathan did you see that bench senomozi posted yesterday,it s beautiful.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I did. It is way too beautiful. I would be afraid to use it. I would probably make some matching bar stools and use it as a table.
> 
> - Lazyman


yeah that thing is fine furniture level.


----------



## therealSteveN

That was a bench? I thought it was some fine furniture. 

Wayyyy to pretty for my shop. Heck I use power tools in my shop, sometimes I control them, sometimes things get out of hand. :-() 8^


----------



## EarlS

Nathan - looks like you are about as far along on your bench build as I am. Those condor tails on senomozi's bench were gorgeous. William Ng has a video showing a way to make them using a router, rather than hand cutting everything.


----------



## HokieKen

Had dinner at Mom's last night. So what's for breakfast? Fresh Apple Cake


----------



## JohnMcClure

Nathan, those sawhorses look awful familiar. Did you copy me, did I copy you, or did we both copy someone else?


----------



## Keebler1

You both copied me now send me my royalty checks lol


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - when I looked at the picture I was trying to figure out if it was some kind of epoxied wood or something, then I saw the explanation and it made sense. Maybe we should have a baked items swap?


----------



## Lazyman

John, I am not sure that I have ever shown my saw horses so you didn't copy me. I based mine on the ShopDog design, though I modified it to eliminate the canted legs and compound angles to make it easier to build. They are pretty handy and fold up to be the as thick as a 2×4.

Earl, I haven't glued anything up yet. I am going to rough out the cavity for the wagon vise before I glue anything up to minimize how much material I have to remove after the glue up. I am also thinking that I will cut the mortises for a dog strip to line up with the wagon vise using the Benchcrafted router technique. I still have to do a little more dimensioning first too by cutting them to the target top thickness and I will probably run each one through the planer. I saw William Ng's video on routing the dovetails for the condor tails. I am still debating whether to add them or not. I tried cutting a through dovetail on some 2×4 scraps (not William Ng's technique) just to see if I could. It is a little ugly so I need to try his technique.


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny - when I looked at the picture I was trying to figure out if it was some kind of epoxied wood or something, then I saw the explanation and it made sense. Maybe we should have a baked items swap?
> 
> - EarlS


Nobody wants your corn fritters Earl ;-) (Actually that's not true. I love corn fritters)


----------



## Keebler1

Did you hear that yall send Kenny all the corn you can find


----------



## pottz

> Did you hear that yall send Kenny all the corn you can find
> 
> - Keebler1


on the way keebs


----------



## Keebler1

Latest pen. Of course I think I gave away all but this blank.


----------



## pottz

> Latest pen. Of course I think I gave away all but this blank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Keebler1


real nice.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

No No….
This is a bowl…


----------



## Keebler1

Anyone do leather work? Need some 1"x1" scraps


----------



## HokieKen

How many pieces you need Keebler? I don't do leather work but I usually keep some around for making strops. I can see what I have in my scrap box when I get home.


----------



## Keebler1

I pm'd you Kenny. Don't want to give too much away cause if it works out its one of my swap items


----------



## DavePolaschek

I've got a bunch of scrap leather, Keebs. And I think I've got your address. Let me know if I should toss some in the mail.

Edited to add: if you want a specific thickness, let me know that, too. I've got a few different thicknesses, last I checked.


----------



## pottz

wow so many here "into" leather,maybe im missing out ?


----------



## JohnMcClure

I needed a leather scrap for something once, so I went to goodwill and bought an old purse. Cut it up, used what I needed, trashed the rest. 
Some of them have useful hardware on them too.


----------



## Keebler1

Good ideas. My problem is Im not sure how the oils and stuff on the used leather from a purse or jacket would affect the epoxy


----------



## DavePolaschek

Scuff the finish off with a belt sander. You don't want a slippery surface inside there anyhow.

At our neighborhood garage sale this year, the guy hosting it sold a pair of chaps for $10. They've become drum and tambourine heads on instruments another neighbor has made. Almost all leather is pretty easy to reuse.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Had dinner at Mom's last night. So what's for breakfast? Fresh Apple Cake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Been too busy to make one yet, looks great.


----------



## therealSteveN

Keebs, define leather??? I have some scraps, but no hump stuff IE: thicker that I usually equate with woodworking type work, and I'm fixing to mail you anyhow. If I can find it I'll stuff some in your box.


----------



## Keebler1

Ok real steven. I am able to use most types of leather I velieve for what I want to do but right now am in experiment stages


----------



## Lazyman

> No No….
> This is a bowl…
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Okay LRM, you going to have to tell us how you got that video embedded. I've never been able to get that to work.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Okay LRM, you going to have to tell us how you got that video embedded.


Doesn't work on either my iPhone or iPad. Just a blank space there.


----------



## drsurfrat

Blank on my Mac as well


----------



## Lazyman

Interesting. It worked on my Win10 PC with Firefox browser. It also works on my PC with the MS edge browser. I just checked and it also works on my iPad with Firefox browser.

I use Firefox on all of my devices, including a Mac Mini. It just works better, IMO, and does a great job of reducing annoying ads without installing a potentially malicious adblocker and prevents tracking as well. It has an add-in called containers that help prevent sites like LJ from sharing information with Facebook and also does a better job of protecting bank websites (based upon their own claims).


----------



## HokieKen

Works on chrome on my iPhone too.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> Okay LRM, you going to have to tell us how you got that video embedded. I ve never been able to get that to work.
> 
> - Lazyman


I use this site
https://scriptgenerator.net/valid-xhtml-youtube-embed-code/

I *open the youtube video* that I want to embed.
I copy the URL address and paste it into the box in the you tube generator site.
Then click on the "generate my script" box










When it opens it should show the video, and underneath it should be the code.
Copy the part that I have outlined and paste it into your post.










Hit the preview to make sure it worked.
(Compliments to Tony_S)


----------



## HokieKen

Good trick LRM! Thanks for the tip


----------



## DavePolaschek

Ahh. An embedded flash player. No wonder it doesn't work for me.


----------



## Lazyman

Thanks LRM, I think I tried that or a similar site at some point but could not get it to work. I guess I will have to try again.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> Thanks LRM, I think I tried that or a similar site at some point but could not get it to work. I guess I will have to try again.
> 
> - Lazyman


One mistake I was making for a while is that I was pasting the youtube "share" link into the script generator.
Learned that you have to use the URL address at the top of the page instead.


----------



## recycle1943

OK - so I'll give it a try - no promises other than we all know there will be resin involved
email on it's way


----------



## HokieKen

Awesome! Welcome aboard Dick. We know who just won the "best bowl" award ;-)


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> OK - so I ll give it a try - no promises other than we all know there will be resin involved
> email on it s way
> 
> - recycle1943


caution Dick it is very addicting these swaps :<))))))))))


----------



## Keebler1

Tony if its that addicting why haven't you regustered for this one yet….lol


----------



## therealSteveN

This is the direct you tube link I got from LRM's vid.






I wasn't able to determine if all who wanted to had viewed it?



> Ok real steven. I am able to use most types of leather I velieve for what I want to do but right now am in experiment stages
> 
> - Keebler1


Keebs. SWMBO pitched my scrap. I did a pouch, and some bags for muzzle loading several years ago. I haven't used a muzzleloader for ages, so I'll just send the bags, they consist of several types, weights of leather, so call it an experiment farm. Go wild and chop it to 1×1's


----------



## Keebler1

Dont do that george. Ill get some from tandy. As soon as you send thise bags youll find a use for them


----------



## pottz

> OK - so I ll give it a try - no promises other than we all know there will be resin involved
> email on it s way
> 
> - recycle1943


alright dick glad your on,thats pushing me closer myself.resin is no problem.


----------



## EricFai

I'm in, email sent.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Tony if its that addicting why haven t you regustered for this one yet….lol
> 
> - Keebler1


i have not been in my shop for just about a year Kevin ever since Tammy come home i am her nurse and caregiver for everything :<))))


----------



## Keebler1

I forgot your wife was ill Tony. Hope she is doing as well as can be expected or better.


----------



## Keebler1

Pens done tonight


----------



## pottz

> Tony if its that addicting why haven t you regustered for this one yet….lol
> 
> - Keebler1
> 
> i have not been in my shop for just about a year Kevin ever since Tammy come home i am her nurse and caregiver for everything :<))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


i pray she is doing better my friend ?


----------



## pottz

> Pens done tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Keebler1


keebs i can tell they are gorgeous but the pic's dont show too well.


----------



## Keebler1

Im not good with a camera.


----------



## pottz

> Im not good with a camera.
> 
> - Keebler1


lol-me either ! sadly it makes some of my work look worse than it is-lol.


----------



## drsurfrat

Tony, hope you keep your chin up. You don't have to join to chime in. Please keep chiming in.


----------



## pottz

> Tony, hope you keep your chin up. You don t have to join to chime in. Please keep chiming in.
> 
> - drsurfrat


yes please buddy,were all here for you.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Dont do that george. Ill get some from tandy. As soon as you send thise bags youll find a use for them
> 
> - Keebler1


Keebs it's been something like 22 years. Lately both of us have been cleaning our accumulation of junque we have amassed over the years. I like it the most if my junk can benefit someone else. She takes the easy route, and just drags hers to Goodwill.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Im not good with a camera.
> 
> - Keebler1


Me neither, we can get the idea, nice pens.


----------



## Snowbeast

Mike

After the personal invite it's only right that I jump in and see what comes of this one.

E-mail is on the way.


----------



## drsurfrat

Yeah, people may miss a new thread, so I looked through the project list for turning people to let them know. Hopefully no one feels pestered.


----------



## recycle1943

> Yeah, people may miss a new thread, so I looked through the project list for turning people to let them know. Hopefully no one feels pestered.
> 
> - drsurfrat


not pestered, just informed
my big problem is the actual act of turning - I'm not a *turner* I use my lathe for sanding and occasionally I make a dowel to fill an odd dimmensioned hole.


----------



## Lazyman

It just need to look like something that was turned, Dick. If you want to make a bowl using an angle grinder, I doubt that anyone would mind. Plus, the Ringmaster is is technically turning.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

For more ideas,
I made these on my table saw.


----------



## Keebler1

Ok here is how backwards our postal system is. I dropped a pen in the mail Saturday in Mckinney TX going to Georgetown TX and tracking is showing it in new orleans la


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Ok here is how backwards our postal system is. I dropped a pen in the mail Saturday in Mckinney TX going to Georgetown TX and tracking is showing it in new orleans la
> 
> - Keebler1


you don't have to tell me why they losing money :<((((((((


----------



## HokieKen

> For more ideas,
> I made these on my table saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


That's slick! Did you do the hollowing part on your table saw too? If so, I'd be interested in seeing that jig


----------



## Lazyman

> Ok here is how backwards our postal system is. I dropped a pen in the mail Saturday in Mckinney TX going to Georgetown TX and tracking is showing it in new orleans la
> 
> - Keebler1


New Orleans Postmaster heard about your famous pens and wanted to see one in person.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> For more ideas,
> I made these on my table saw.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> That s slick! Did you do the hollowing part on your table saw too? If so, I d be interested in seeing that jig
> 
> - HokieKen


Thanks Kenny,
It's just a circle cut out that fits a square blank that spins inside the circle.
For the big one I used the same concept, just offset the circle.
At the time I posted these I caught a lot of guff over safety so please be sure to practice safety at all times if anybody is going to try this.


----------



## JD77

Just saw this swap and I'm in. Email sent.

I don't think I've touched the lathe since the Beer Swap. The garage shop has been completely pulled apart for a long overdue 100 amp electrical upgrade and I am still getting it back together. The cost of copper has given me the excuse to take my time and really plan out the shop area. Anyway, I finally have more than the single 15 amp circuit to work with! I was able to use both a space heater AND the bandsaw at the same time. It was incredibly luxurious to feel that warm air blowing gently on my back and I could feel my fingers the whole time! I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm sure you did catch some guff over that one LRM ;-) But it's a non-thru cut so your fingers are pretty protected and your guide reduces the chance of kickback so I'd use it. Raising the blade a little at a time should make it pretty easy to handle too I imagine. I think I'll stick with my lathe since it's there but I'd give it a run if I was lathe-less!

Welcome aboard JD!


----------



## pottz

real cool technique leeroy you should get in the swap ?


----------



## therealSteveN

> Ok here is how backwards our postal system is. I dropped a pen in the mail Saturday in Mckinney TX going to Georgetown TX and tracking is showing it in new orleans la
> 
> - Keebler1


Worked in the wonderful town of Piqua Ohio, about 30 miles North of Dayton. If you mailed a letter in Piqua, it went to Dayton for "mail sort" then back to Piqua to go out for delivery. Goofy thing was Piqua has their own pretty large post office. I always wondered what exactly the people working there did.

If you are ever there, DO NOT drink the water, tastes like the river it came out of, sans any form of treatment. Maybe I'm a wimp, but water should only be wet, Never should it have a taste, or odor. Especially the smell, and taste of dead fish…...


----------



## therealSteveN

> At the time I posted these I caught a lot of guff over safety so please be sure to practice safety at all times if anybody is going to try this.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


It's really not a lot different than cutting cove on a TS. A totally safe, and often done procedure.


----------



## DavePolaschek

And yet I dropped an envelope with leather scraps in the mail here Saturday afternoon, thinking I might've missed the 12:30 pickup, and it made it to Keebler's house this morning.


----------



## EarlS

> It was incredibly luxurious to feel that warm air blowing gently on my back and I could feel my fingers the whole time! I m looking forward to this.
> 
> - JD77


 Heating a shop is overrated. Why do you need to feel your fingers? ;+)


----------



## HokieKen

Earl's right. If you ever thumb wrestle a spinning table saw blade, you'll wish they were numb.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I have some eucalyptus slabs stacked and leaning against my lathe, might have to move them and turn that sucker on for this. Or I could use the metal lathe for something cool….I'll think about joining.


----------



## duckmilk

Keebs, I'm glad Dave sent you the leather. I was sending you this Tandy! leather sale link.

LeeRoy, that is some amazing stuff! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## EricFai

LeeRoy that is a neat bowl, and I can see how it's done on the TS, great job.

Keebler, I hear ya on the postal service. Some days we get mail and others we don't, even when the flag is up, I have watched them go down the next street and never come down mine.

Kenny, your right, don't need much heat in the shop, when the fingers are numb one doesn't feel the pain.


----------



## pottz

as far as the postal issues theve slowed down mail delivery on purpose to save money.with email and competition from ups,fedex and amazon building their own delivery service the post office is gonna be a thing of the past someday,and someday is coming real fast.i dont think the PO can be saved unless the government heavily subsidizes it.


----------



## EricFai

We are all going to be in trouble one day, but hey more bills in the mail. I like that idea.


----------



## pottz

> We are all going to be in trouble one day, but hey more bills in the mail. I like that idea.
> 
> - Eric


my wife keeps complaining the bills come late and the checks she sends get there late.i keep telling her sign up for online payment and forget the PO,which stands for pissed off !!!!!


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> real cool technique leeroy you should get in the swap ?
> 
> - pottz


I would like to, but I have a hard enough time paying my bills working as much as I do.


----------



## pottz

> real cool technique leeroy you should get in the swap ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I would like to, but I have a hard enough time paying my bills working as much as I do.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


i hear ya,but check in with us,participation is not required.


----------



## recycle1943

> Earl s right. If you ever thumb wrestle a spinning table saw blade, you ll wish they were numb.
> 
> - HokieKen


The table saw will win every time


----------



## JohnMcClure

Didn't need to see that this morning. I hope that's a very old photo and the thumb works now.


----------



## pottz

yeah thats a cold slap in the face about saw safety.


----------



## HokieKen

I did something similar 6 years ago Dick. Today I have a misshapen and permanently numb thumb. But damned if I'm not still using that same blade and haven't ever even had it sharpened. So yeah, the saw wins every time. And wins big…


----------



## therealSteveN

WOW, that pic wakes you up quicker than a triple shop of Eggspresso. Dick, it still looks a little funny, just not "open for biddness" like it once was.


----------



## Keebler1

TherealSteveN go to shop tool swap and teveal what you recieved. You have everyone on pins and needles waiting


----------



## EricFai

TheRealSteveN posted, guess he needed that little extra push Keebler. Yea I was waiting for him to post so I could post my project.


----------



## therealSteveN

I had everything out to post, but first I had to go to the post office to send something off to a nice guy who lives South of me. Came back, ate some lunch, and fell asleep (as usual) when I woke up I finally got it together.

I did that post above about 10 minutes before nap time IIRC.


----------



## recycle1943

> Didn t need to see that this morning. I hope that s a very old photo and the thumb works now.
> 
> - JohnMcClure


yeah, a couple years ago. I still have it, numb, stiff and somewhat usable. I was certainly lucky but a slow learner because I did this about a month ago


----------



## therealSteveN

Blade and hand parts shouldn't be meeting Dick. Maybe some flesh sensing technology would benefit ya?


----------



## recycle1943

Forrest Gump said it - Stupid is as stupid does - to this day nobody knew he was talking about me ‹(•¿•)›


----------



## pottz

> Forrest Gump said it - Stupid is as stupid does - to this day nobody knew he was talking about me ‹(•¿•)›
> 
> - recycle1943


lets just not make the third time the charm dick !


----------



## EricFai

Dick, you need to be careful there.

I get my share of scrapes and cuts, and slivers. I have had a few close calls with power tool, thankfully nothing serious.


----------



## duckmilk

This was delivered today.










1 hp variable speed 900 to 3600 rpm on sale now for $425, weighs about 40#. I'll get the parts bolted up tomorrow and see how it works.
My plan is to add a kit to convert the right side to a belt grinder.
This guy (Ed) sells the steel parts to convert it, just need to buy the hardware, wheels and belts. I contacted him, he has not tried it with a Grizzly yet but said it should bolt up fine.


----------



## HokieKen

Awesome Duck! A VS grinder is great on its own. Add that belt grinder and you'll be in bizness


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice toy, Duck! Keep thinking that one of these days I should get a VS grinder, but I'm going to need to improve my organization before I'll have a place to put one.


----------



## EricFai

Tis the season, nice package.

I was reading through the current subscription of "Wood" and they have bench tested thickness planners, 15 total and DeWalt is at the top of the list. I have been wanting one for the shop. Need to think about pulling the trigger on one for Christmas.


----------



## Lazyman

> Nice toy, Duck! Keep thinking that one of these days I should get a VS grinder, but I'm going to need to improve my organization before I'll have a place to put one.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Surely you've got a spot on your French cleat you can hang it when it's not in use. ;-) Seriously, make a base you can clamp in your end or face vise and it is mobile when you need it but solid when clamped in place.


----------



## pottz

if you want it bad enough you'll make it happen,plain and simple.whenever people tell me,we just dont the time,it just means they dont wanna.when i really want something or wanna do something i always find the time.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I've already got two grinders over in the motorcycle garage, Nathan. One is waiting for me to get the Wolverine sharpening doodads mounted to it, but really I need to set up a grinder bench instead of using the metal stands that came with them (which dance around the shop if I don't have things balanced just right…) which means I need the room to do that…

So many projects.


----------



## Lazyman

> Tis the season, nice package.
> 
> I was reading through the current subscription of "Wood" and they have bench tested thickness planners, 15 total and DeWalt is at the top of the list. I have been wanting one for the shop. Need to think about pulling the trigger on one for Christmas.
> 
> - Eric


I am extremely happy with my DW 735. Make sure you watch the hot Deals thread. If someone spots it on sale for Christmas, it will show up there. Lately the DW 735 deals have been a free stand instead of lowering the price but you never know. According to 3 camels, the lowest Amazon price in the last year was $500.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I second Nathan. I got mine for $369 from a dealer on eBay when eBay had a free for all coupon a few years ago. Then added the shelix head from Byrd and think it's a bad ass machine. I throw through some heavy duty AZ woods. Hard as can be and it sails through without issue.


----------



## EricFai

Started looking at Lowe's and when you place the item in their cart it came down $600. For the 735X. Included an extra set of blades too. The reviews were great, and I could use one in the shop.

Once I get all of the tools setup for a good working fashion, then I can work out the dust collection runs. I have a lay out that seems to work so far, but I still want to add a few work stations before I finalize a DC system.


----------



## EarlS

I saw $649 for the 735X somewhere (Amazon or Rockler?) which included the stand, in/out tables, and 2 sets of blades.


----------



## Lazyman

I got my 735 at an estate sale about 7 years ago, like new for $400. Not sure it had ever been used. I bought an OEM Shelix head about 2 years ago when someone had them cheap(er) on eBay but just installed it a couple of months ago. That turns it from a very good planer into a fantastic planer. Almost yields a finish ready surface, though when the original knives are new and sharp, the surface was pretty dang nice too. BTW, if you upgrade to a Shelix head at some point, make sure you get the OEM one. The other version is a smaller diameter than the original one which requires some adjustments.


----------



## bndawgs

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Keebler1

Happy thanksgiving. Several years ago i bought cuttech tools planer and jointer(they are separate units) for $500. They have their spiral head cutter in them. I like them although they only get used a couple times a year


----------



## EricFai

Happy Thanksgiving to y'all.

I had a Craftsman 2HP years ago. Lost during a divorce.


----------



## Lazyman

I hope she is using it to make stuff Eric.


----------



## EricFai

Yea right, sold everything.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> This was delivered today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 hp variable speed 900 to 3600 rpm on sale now for $425, weighs about 40#. I ll get the parts bolted up tomorrow and see how it works.
> My plan is to add a kit to convert the right side to a belt grinder.
> This guy (Ed) sells the steel parts to convert it, just need to buy the hardware, wheels and belts. I contacted him, he has not tried it with a Grizzly yet but said it should bolt up fine.
> 
> - duckmilk


that will never work after you get them other parts i will pm you my address :<))))))))))


----------



## drsurfrat

Happy Thanksgiving all.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

*HAPPY TURKEY DAY Y"ALL :<))))))))))*


----------



## HokieKen

Happy Thanksgiving folks


----------



## Keebler1

Happy thanksgiving. Now lets see hownlong the wait is at cracker barrel


----------



## EricFai

Cracker Barrel, ????

We are going outside traditional Dinner, a spiral cut ham and all the fixings.

Happy Thanksgiving y'all.


----------



## duckmilk

I hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving!



> This was delivered today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 hp variable speed 900 to 3600 rpm on sale now for $425, weighs about 40#. I ll get the parts bolted up tomorrow and see how it works.
> My plan is to add a kit to convert the right side to a belt grinder.
> This guy (Ed) sells the steel parts to convert it, just need to buy the hardware, wheels and belts. I contacted him, he has not tried it with a Grizzly yet but said it should bolt up fine.
> 
> - duckmilk
> 
> that will never work after you get them other parts i will pm you my address :<))))))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


I don't think I could ship it as cheaply as they did Tony. I was wrong on the weight. The lable on it says it weighs 55#, not the 40 I posted. I think I'll build a dedicated cart with casters for it.


----------



## Keebler1

Yes cracker barrel and the wait is only 70 min


----------



## EricFai

Guess you'll really hungry by the time the meal is served. But I guess it saves the clean up at home.

But no leftovers,....


----------



## Keebler1

Im on the road so about the only restaraunt open. Ill be good and hungry as well as tired the coffee is starting to wear off. Been up since 2230 last night


----------



## EricFai

Understand why now. Be safe in your travels Keebler


----------



## Lazyman

Happy Thanksgiving y'all.


----------



## pottz

> Happy Thanksgiving y'all.
> 
> - Lazyman


*lmao !!!*


----------



## pottz

not going to cracker barrel but we are going to our fav restuarant for dinner this year,just swmbo and me so she didn't want to do a whole turkey dinner.first time ive havn't had thanksgiving at home.

hey wishing all you guys a great turkey day.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Just the two of us at home today, and we're having a smoked chicken. So I got to spend the morning out in the shop. Cut mortises in the top of my new little bench for the legs, and cut tenons on the top ends of the legs. One leg fits in its mortise just about perfect, another needs just a tiny bit more lumber removed, and the other two mortises still need to be cut. Turns out 4×6 legs going through a 4" top means some serious work, even cheating and using the bandsaw to cut the tenons.

I also fiddled with the dust collection on the bandsaw. Need to find or fabricate a dest dust collector chute that goes on the side of the lower wheel, but I stuck a crevice tool under the table right up to the blade of the saw, and it's catching a significant amount of dust.

Enjoy the day, gents! Beautiful weather here (though a bit chilly, with a high of only 47), so it looks like we might head out for a walk before it's time to start cooking.


----------



## EricFai

That smoked chicken sounds good Dave.

Better Half and I cooked up a ham this year with the fixings. Lots of ham left over. Ham & Bean Soup coming up this weekend. Not so much in leftovers otherwise just enough for another meal.


----------



## EarlS

Happy Turkey Day!!

Big Green Egg and a local grown turkey - turned out better than any turkey I've ever made. Since I'm the cook, I only got a few hours in the shop before the sun came up. Counting down the things to finish on the clocks so I can get on to the bench work. Otherwise, Nathan will be done with his bench before I get back to work on mine.


----------



## HokieKen

It's unseasonably warm here today. Still 61 degrees at 6pm. The nice day and huge meal made all the people palletable ;-)


----------



## JD77

Happy Thanksgiving All! MIL provided the smoked bird, all the wife had to make was the sweet potato bake, my favorite. Got a couple hours in the shop early to work on the Christmas gifts, about 1/3 done.


----------



## duckmilk

My wife is making a meatloaf with beef, italian sausage and green chile. Still in the oven, over 2 pounds worth. There will be plenty of left-overs )

Sounds like everyone is having a good day


----------



## DavePolaschek

The smoked chicken was really good. Opas from Texas. Recommended! We ate half the bird - my sweetie had the drumstick and thigh, and I had the white meat. Both were juicy and tasty.

We're having our ham for Christmas this year.

Pretty dang good day here. And nothing on the calendar tomorrow, so I think it'll be another solid morning of shop time.


----------



## Lazyman

It was pleasantly cool here. Spent the day at my sister in-law's. Just 5 of us as we're all empty nesters and the kids all live far away. BIL grilled some 2" steaks over some oak-had a fantastic best smoke flavor. An apple tart for desert. I overate big time.

Opa's was a staple from the central Texas Germans (Im' one), growing up in San Antonio, though we usually got our German smoked meats from Fredericksburg, rather than New Braunfels.


----------



## EricFai

Those steaks sound pretty good. I hear ya on the empty nest thing, kids are living their lives and at a distance. Spread out all over.


----------



## therealSteveN

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. We just got home, went to my Sisters, ate tooo much, but had fun.

That's awesome Nathan. LMAO


----------



## HokieKen

Wish my kid would take all of his and spread some distance…


----------



## DavePolaschek

Huh. The label on the bird said Opa's is in Fredericksburg.

We ever drive through there, we'll probably end up with a cooler full, and I'll gain twenty pounds in the next month.


----------



## Lazyman

Oh, you are right. Maybe it was Oma's in New Braunfels?


----------



## EricFai

Pulled the trigger, Black Friday, now I own a DW735, had to test it out this afternoon. So unboxed it and attached the handel. Had a piece of Ash which had been rough sawn, after a few pases smooth as a babies bottom. No complaints from this guy.


----------



## EarlS

Eric - the 735 presets should be pretty much spot on as well. It is probably the most universally well liked piece of power equipment out there. DeWalt got it right, for once.


----------



## EricFai

I believe so Earl, it was at the top of the list according to the "Wood" magazine review. They did not have a stand in stock but I can build one sturdy from 2×4 stock I have laying around.

Next investment is going to be a DC System.


----------



## DavePolaschek

So is it just me, or is anyone else trying to think how to use a DeWalt 735 planer to make a bowl? I mean, what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## pottz

> So is it just me, or is anyone else trying to think how to use a DeWalt 735 planer to make a bowl? I mean, what could possibly go wrong?
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


to make a bowl dave? it might just be you-lol.


----------



## HokieKen

Is that to justify a new toy Dave? If so, bowl blanks turn MUCH better when they're properly thicknessed beforehand ;-)


----------



## Keebler1

No way Dave is looking at another tool with a tail on it. He has plenty of those as it is.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I was just imagining some sort of Rube Goldberg mechanism so a piece of wood going through the planer would rotate on its way through and somehow end up round.

I'm currently building a bench to hold two or three new toys. And I think I'll be building another workstation for framing, cutting mats, and cutting glass, with shelves under it to hold supplies (glass, mats, maybe even finished sticks), and enough room on top to get my miter trimmer set up permanently. No way I need another tailed tool, but it was fun trying to imagine a way to misuse a planer to make cylinders or orbs.


----------



## EricFai

No but it can used to get the boards ready for a glue up on a segmented turning, at least I think that would work.

Now that would be an interesting ideas to develope a turning jig to rotate the stock as it goes through.


----------



## Lazyman

I was thinking more along the lines of using my lathe to turn a cube. I actually have an idea for that I have been meaning to try.


----------



## HokieKen

Ralphie said 'sup.


----------



## Keebler1

Nice Kenny


----------



## HokieKen

This old gal moved from the dining room to the front window for the season too )


----------



## EricFai

A classic for sure.


----------



## Keebler1

Dave just saw that your package of leather got here. It was hidden underneathva Penn State catalog. Thank you.


----------



## pottz

> Dave just saw that your package of leather got here. It was hidden underneathva Penn State catalog. Thank you.
> 
> - Keebler1


so you two are "into" leather huh ? hey i dont judge ! ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

You're welcome, Keebs. Sorry I didn't have more scraps on hand for you.


----------



## Keebler1

That works. My wife will get them cut up and I can test my process out


----------



## Kerux2

I may be interested in doing this, but don't want to commit to starting something new out of the gate with a time frame. I may be moving during that time?


----------



## pottz

> I may be interested in doing this, but don t want to commit to starting something new out of the gate with a time frame. I may be moving during that time?
> 
> - Kerux2


plenty of time bud you got until jan 15th to sign up.i hope you can join us,id sure like to be the lucky one that gets one of your killer bowls !!!!


----------



## Keebler1

How would yall do this to make it stable? These look like firring strips. Rod through the middle or just screws? About 10 foot tall.


----------



## HokieKen

Definitely a long rod. Piece of rebar would work well. Make sure the base is big and heavy and you won't have to worry about stability.


----------



## HokieKen

Rod with no screws will let you fold it flat for storage too if that's a concern.


----------



## EricFai

Neat looking Charlie Brown Christmas tree, and different too.


----------



## Lazyman

Hang it from the ceiling. I can't fall down.

Interesting way to dress up a Festivus pole.


----------



## EricFai

Not much shop time this weekend, did setup the planner and ran a few lengths of wood throw the. Just like a kid.

I have to put a stair tread jig together, Mondays job installing treads and risers, the edges appear to be just a tad out of square. So the ends slide into the stair skirt to get my measurements and proper angle.

Thinking about what turn for the swap. Something that would be a challenge.


----------



## pottz

got 3 bowls done in 3 days,not for the swap,these are xmas gifts.gotta figure out what im gonna do for the swap.


----------



## duckmilk

What is a good brand of grinding wheels for a bench grinder? The ones that came with the Grizzly have a slight wobble, brand is DEAN with a crown and M.I.T. under the name. The grinder vibrated even while clamped down. Took the wheels off and it ran real smooth.


----------



## therealSteveN

I imagine the mix will be many, and all of them will be great looking. It will be fun come reveal day.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Duck, I've been happy with the Norton 3x grinding wheels for "traditional" wheels. I've got one Woodturners Wonders CBN wheel that was a recommendation by The Schwarz that I'm going to mount up on the grinder when I get the wolverine jig mounted… real soon now. No, really!

But take the wheel off and try remounting it. I had some where the hole was just a tiny bit oversized (back in Minneapolis, and all I used the grinder for was sharpening lawnmower blades), and I ended up putting a wrap of blue tape around the shaft of the grinder to get the wheel centered on it to stop the wobble. I think those were the hardware store brand, but it's been long enough that I don't remember for certain.


----------



## HokieKen

Have you dressed the wheels Duck? If not, that may be all you need to do. Do the wheels have plastic bushings in them to reduce them to the arbor size? If so, Dave may be right about the fit being sloppy. I have used teflon plumbers tape to fit them. I don't use the plastic bushings anymore though. I turn brass ones for an exact fit.

I'd try dressing the wheel and making sure the fit is good on the arbor first. If it does turn out just to be a crap wheel, I like Norton too. I use the white ones but have always had good luck with all of their wheels.


----------



## Keebler1

Pressure pot had a leak where the pressure release valve goes into the lid. Tried teflon tape and couldn't seal it so I got some pipe joint compound and tried that. It still has a leak. Any idea on sealing it? Im at the point im thinking about just using 2 part epoxy around it.


----------



## bndawgs

Here's all I got for black Friday. Lumber place not too far away always does a 50% off sale on cut offs and random slabs. 
Just grabbed some walnut offcuts. I'll just add it all to the pile of wood I got from this place last year. Lol


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks Dave and Kenny. I'll check the arbor hole (no plastic bushings) to see if it needs shimming. The wobble was side to side which could mean a loose fit. I will also dress them to see what difference that makes.
That said, I'll probably get a Norton wheel for it when I get the belt grinder kit added to the right side.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice, Steve! I need to find a place with a shorts bin somewhere near here. I'm running low on small bits of things that aren't my normal buys.

Duck, I'm told the CBN wheels are like magic, but sometimes magic frightens me. Make sure you shim it if it needs that before you dress it.


----------



## pottz

> Nice, Steve! I need to find a place with a shorts bin somewhere near here. I'm running low on small bits of things that aren't my normal buys.
> 
> Duck, I'm told the CBN wheels are like magic, but sometimes magic frightens me. Make sure you shim it if it needs that before you dress it.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


buddy what kind of small bits you lookin for,im the king of small bits.pm me with your santas list and ill see what the bearded one might come up with ?


----------



## bndawgs

Yeah, I got a ton of scraps as well. Mainly cherry though


----------



## DavePolaschek

Pottz, the thing I loved about the shorts bin was never knowing what I'd find. I had some cypress, some beech, some sycamore (at a lumber yard that supposedly didn't have any sycamore)… all sorts of things, and I got to play with new kinds of wood. I also found a lot of knotty, gnarly stuff that nobody else wanted to use, and it made for great little boxes with crazy grain.

My normal buys at this point are pine, white oak, ash, and walnut. I've still got some elm, cherry and birch on hand, but less every day. But I haven't seen a stick of poplar (of all things) since moving to Santa Fe, and I've cleaned out my stash, so I don't know what to make drawers out of. Plus there's gotta be a bunch of left coast stuff I haven't tried yet. And desert stuff… I just need to find it.

But I really miss being able to walk in to the lumber yard and come home with a piece of hickory or sassafras or something I've never had a chance to work with and play around a little.

Man, I hope omicron doesn't completely jack up the country for another year. Really hoping I can make a road trip back to MN some time in the spring and come home with a truckload of reasonably priced Midwestern lumber, including a few things I won't even think of until I see them in the shorts bin for five bucks.


----------



## EricFai

I have been getting emails from Cook Woods, lots of sales, to include the mixed boxes.


----------



## pottz

> I have been getting emails from Cook Woods, lots of sales, to include the mixed boxes.
> 
> - Eric


great company ill check it out,thanks.dave uses them too.


----------



## Lazyman

> Pressure pot had a leak where the pressure release valve goes into the lid. Tried teflon tape and couldn t seal it so I got some pipe joint compound and tried that. It still has a leak. Any idea on sealing it? Im at the point im thinking about just using 2 part epoxy around it.
> 
> - Keebler1


I would think that there is a washer or o-ring that acts as a seal that might just need to be replaced? I don't think I would want to apply something like epoxy that would be a PITA to remove if it doesn't work.


----------



## Keebler1

No oring threads right into the top. I piled on the pipe compound before leaving for work. Will see if that did the trick. If not Im at a loss. No reason to have to take that valve off since it just has the pressure relief valve screwed in to the fitting that goes in the lid


----------



## Keebler1

This is the stuff i am trying. Maybe its not the correct stuff?


----------



## Lazyman

I think that the pressure is probably too high for that sort thing because it will probably just be pushed out with the pressure.

Teflon tape is probably the right stuff. I would try it again. Make sure that you don't wrap the tape all the way to the end. I think that you are suppose to leave a couple of threads untaped. And make sure that you wrap the tape clockwise. If that doesn't work, you may need to find a new relief valve.


----------



## HokieKen

Pipe dope will work. You have to let it cure. If you let it cure all week and it still leaks, you have a bad thread.


----------



## therealSteveN

Keeps sinks from leaking, if it can stop waterflow, it can stop most anything. The only deal breaker there is not being real clear what "PRESSURE" brings to the game.

Saying that, I don't have an answer, just that in trying a fix I'd keep epoxy or similar items as a last ditch attempt, simply because if it fails it will be really tough getting it completely out of threads. DAMHIKT….


----------



## HokieKen

Pipe dope works for pressure too. We use it exclusively on pressure valves and components we make for locomotive air brake systems. We use Loctite brand but it's all the same.


----------



## HokieKen

Wife and I went to a local brewery to grab a bite over the weekend. I fell in love all over again…









This beer is slap-yo-mama good. Sold seasonally as this but year round as Ghost of the James. If anyone stumbles across it, give it a go.

An early Christmas present followed me home after work too.


----------



## therealSteveN

Good to know. On plumbing I'll always use it before tape. No leaks!!! Plus unlike many other winning compounds to use on trades type work, washes off your fangers pretty easy.


----------



## HokieKen

Wait until it's cured and you get it on your clothes…


----------



## EarlS

Good to see Kenny has joined the BGE cult (I mean club). That is the same size as mine. I did a17 lb turkey in it for Thanksgiving. It was a bit tight, but everything turned out wonderful. You will wonder why it took so long to get one after you use it a couple of times. Now you need to build a cart for it.


----------



## bndawgs

Walmart has the kamado Joe 18 on sale for a great price. But I haven't convinced myself to buy it yet. I just don't know how much I would use it. Seems like a waste to use it for anything other than long cooks.


----------



## Keebler1

I want one as well steve but I dont grill enough. Ive only used mine once or twice this year


----------



## HokieKen

It took me a few years to come around. But there was a package deal for Black Friday at local hardware stores that had the XL egg with the plate setter insert, the wheeled base and a bag of charcoal for $1450. Which still seems ridiculous to me but I figure I should never have to buy another grill and won't need a dedicated smoker in addition to my grill so in the long run it will probably pay for itself.



> ... Now you need to build a cart for it.
> 
> - EarlS


I thought that at first but I kinda like the compact footprint of the nest for my space. I'm considering building a separate wheeled cart for storage and prep space and just keeping the egg on the nest. It'll be convenient to store it in the corner of the patio against the house and retaining wall. But I can't use it there because I can't open the lid. So I'm thinking storing it there and wheeling it out a few feet to use it is the way to go. But I'm sure that'll be a spring project so I have time to decide


----------



## bndawgs

is that the xl bge? Wondering what size it is. Walmart has the 18" KJ for $450


----------



## Lazyman

My question about the BGE is how do you add more coals to the fire during a long smoke? When I smoke brisket it takes at least 6 hours and there is no way that I don't have to add more coals during that time. Even smoking ribs takes 3 or 4 hours and I sometimes need to add a little.


----------



## pottz

it's called natural gas boys,set it and forget it.no tanks or bags of charcoal to lug a round either. i use a dedicated smoker and dedicated grill.


----------



## bndawgs

> My question about the BGE is how do you add more coals to the fire during a long smoke? When I smoke brisket it takes at least 6 hours and there is no way that I don t have to add more coals during that time. Even smoking ribs takes 3 or 4 hours and I sometimes need to add a little.
> 
> - Lazyman


I believe that you load up the charcoal basket and then use the top and bottom vents to control the fire/temps. I'm sure that there's already people who have calculated how long you can cook at certain temps with different levels of charcoal.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, the komodo grills use less fuel because the design and thick ceramic walls hold the heat so well and it's easy to control with just the top and bottom vents. You fill the firebox with charcoal no matter how long you intend to cook. Then when you're done, closing the vents will choke out the fire and the rest of the charcoal is there for the next burn with the ash falling to the bottom through holes in the plate. Depending on how hot it's burning, I should be able to get upwards of 24 hours on a single load of charcoal for slow smokes.


----------



## HokieKen

> is that the xl bge? Wondering what size it is. Walmart has the 18" KJ for $450
> 
> - Steve


Yes, that's the XL which is 24". The Large BGE is the size of the KJ18. They had the same package with the large on sale for $1050. But I figured if I'm spending over a grand on a grill, may as well go the extra $400 and not have to worry about regretting the smaller size…


----------



## HokieKen

> it s called natural gas boys,set it and forget it.no tanks or bags of charcoal to lug a round either. i use a dedicated smoker and dedicated grill.
> 
> - pottz


I also have a gas grill pottz and I use it for quick stuff. And I'll probably keep it around for that reason. But the charcoal flavor is worth the extra time it takes to cook stuff like burgers and steaks and smoked meats IMHO


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I've done overnight smokes on my egg. I swear the thing would last 24 hours or more. Great grill for sure. Until you have one you just don't know how good it is and the food, so moist….


----------



## HokieKen

I figured to go home tonight and throw some burgers or steaks or something on to christen it. But BGE says to keep the temp below 300F for the first 2 or 3 cooks or the gasket may not adhere and form properly :-( Now I have to figure out what I can do on a weeknight that cooks low but not slow. Maybe I'll prep a meatloaf tonight and cook it tomorrow…


----------



## EarlS

> My question about the BGE is how do you add more coals to the fire during a long smoke? When I smoke brisket it takes at least 6 hours and there is no way that I don t have to add more coals during that time. Even smoking ribs takes 3 or 4 hours and I sometimes need to add a little.
> 
> - Lazyman


Nathan - I've done some long duration smoking on brisket - 6 hours or so. Never ran out out of charcoal. The secret is to close back the vents and hold temperature. The inlet/outlet vents were barely open. Reducing the air flow means less charcoal is used and the temperature stays low and slow. Since the BGE is so well insulated it doesn't take much heat to keep it at temp.

I've also made pizza and had the temperature up in the 650-700 range.

If you have some extra folding money, like Kenny, you can get an electronic vent/temperature control set up. I just tap the vents open/closed every 15-20 minutes until things stabilize.

P.S. - Kenny - just go for it. The gasket will do just fine.


----------



## therealSteveN

> it s called natural gas boys,set it and forget it.no tanks or bags of charcoal to lug a round either. i use a dedicated smoker and dedicated grill.
> 
> - pottz


I agree on the LP for me, screw that messing with a bucnacleanenergy. Ha…. I've never been gagged, and choked out grilling with LP, but I have almost lost consciousness just passing by a raging grill full of charcoal, errr cleanenergy. Makes me feel like a wuss, after 42 years of smoking, but now that they tell me I have COPD from it, any smoke chokes me out.

Sure isn't something that promotes a big appetite.


----------



## therealSteveN

> I also have a gas grill pottz and I use it for quick stuff. And I ll probably keep it around for that reason. But the charcoal flavor is worth the extra time it takes to cook stuff like burgers and steaks and smoked meats IMHO
> - HokieKen


They have electric smokers that just use a little chunk of food that can do everything a big honking smoke producing devil makes. At Wright State they have an annual smokeout, essentially an open BBQ competition. The dood with the most wins there comes in with an electric, and just pizzes off the boys toting their half mile long grilling with fire toys. It's fun to hear them birtching.


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> 
> If you have some extra folding money, like Kenny, you can get an electronic vent/temperature control set up. I just tap the vents open/closed every 15-20 minutes until things stabilize.
> 
> P.S. - Kenny - just go for it. The gasket will do just fine.
> 
> - EarlS


That's what I'm figuring Earl. It's a thin, felt gasket. How much forming can there be? And it's not like it would be hard to replace if I did screw it up. I think I'll just burn it for a while at 350 while I prep some burgers and veggies then bring it up and break it in 

The genius thing does look handy if you do really long smokes really often and don't want to tend to it regularly. But it's a little pricey for my needs. And correction, I *HAD* some extra folding money. Then I got married…

And besides smoking, pizza was my biggest reason for wanting this thing. I love brick oven pizza and am really looking forward to experimenting with making my own in this thing


----------



## bndawgs

walmart also has the mini kamado joe on sale for $230. tempted to get that as well to compliment my pellet grill


----------



## HokieKen

Small ones seem pretty useless to me unless it's to take camping or something. If you're only looking to smoke small things though, it might be the ticket. Personally, I think it would be worth the extra couple hundred to bump up to the 18" size at least.


----------



## drsurfrat

We have a dedicated Blackstone Pizza Oven. I guess they don't sell them directly anymore. We love it. Will get over 800 degrees if you want. There is a stone above to catch and radiate heat, and the one on the bottom where you put the pizza is on a rotating motor. Thin crust pizzas done in about 3 min.

Aaaghh. "The oven this part is for is discontinued and no longer being sold". What a bummer.


----------



## HokieKen

Maiden voyage. I'm calling em 2 Beer Peppers cause that's how many it's gonna take to cook them. My tongue is gettin' randy…









Mike, we just bought a 1/4 acre lot that adjoins ours so the plan is for me to make a nice outdoor entertaining area with some kind of fire feature. I was pondering taking a stab at a pizza oven there. But ultimately I decided if I had the ability to make too many pizzas at once, I'd end up with too many guests. The BGE has very favorable reviews where pizza is concerned so I'm hopeful I made a good call. I'm sure they won't touch an oven like yours though. I'm a little jealous of that one ;-) Incidentally my family is big fans of the Blackstone griddles. My mom, brother and BIL all swear by them. So my son has requested on for Christmas. I'm hoping he'll get it, never use it, and it'll end up beside my Egg ;-)


----------



## drsurfrat

Don't know another thread to post this so here is it.

Osage orange history


----------



## duckmilk

Kenny reads instructions???? Nice nab on the 1/4 acre.

Was driving home this afternoon and took a little gravel back road that's hardly traveled. Came upon two neighbors who were trying to tend to 3 pups that had been dumped there. The pups were jumping up on them begging for human attention and ignoring the food being offered. I told them I had to run to the house real quick and would be right back to help rescue the (really cute) pups. Long story short, one neighbor took one and I brought the other two back. The guy working on my tractor said he wanted one so, I'm keeping the other. Took them to a small animal vet to get them checked out and vaccinated etc., they are only 6 weeks old.

I can't fathom how some people think.

I tried to take some pictures but the little ones were jumping up on me and I couldn't get anything but blurred pics. I'll try to get a better one tomorrow to share.


----------



## HokieKen

I've never had grilled puppy Duck but I'll try anything once. Let me know how it is.

;-)


----------



## bndawgs

I bought the 22" Blackstone and was thinking about adding it to a BBQ cart along with a kamado Joe.


----------



## pottz

> Don t know another thread to post this so here is it.
> 
> Osage orange history
> 
> - drsurfrat


that was very interesting,thanks.


----------



## pottz

> Kenny reads instructions???? Nice nab on the 1/4 acre.
> 
> Was driving home this afternoon and took a little gravel back road that s hardly traveled. Came upon two neighbors who were trying to tend to 3 pups that had been dumped there. The pups were jumping up on them begging for human attention and ignoring the food being offered. I told them I had to run to the house real quick and would be right back to help rescue the (really cute) pups. Long story short, one neighbor took one and I brought the other two back. The guy working on my tractor said he wanted one so, I m keeping the other. Took them to a small animal vet to get them checked out and vaccinated etc., they are only 6 weeks old.
> 
> I can t fathom how some people think.
> 
> I tried to take some pictures but the little ones were jumping up on me and I couldn t get anything but blurred pics. I ll try to get a better one tomorrow to share.
> 
> - duckmilk


your a good man duck.it's sad someone would do that.


----------



## EarlS

You gotta post pics of the pups Duck


----------



## DavePolaschek

Interesting, Mike!

Duck, glad the pups found good homes. I agree that we need pics.

Spent a couple hours at the local library today doing groundskeeping. Weedwhacked around the edge of the parking lot and then worked with my sweetie to take out four chamisas. Managed to lose one of the bolts that holds the handle on the weedwhacker, plus broke the handle on my shovel trying to dig out the root of the last chamisa. So tomorrow's a shop day repairing tools (I have a 2×2x8foot piece of ash that should make a decent handle after some drawknife work) and Thursday we're going back to try and get one last push at cleaning things up around the library. It's looking better, and you can actually see a bicyclist on the bike path now without pulling the nose of your truck into the bike path, so that's something! Plus we found a patio that nobody's used for years which has two benches and a great view. Cleaned that up enough that it's usable again, rather than overgrown.

Really hoping winter gets here soon and we can be done with the "yard work" for a while, but as a reward, we had dinner at one of our favorite restaurants, so that's something!


----------



## Lazyman

You needed a new pup, Duck. Sounds like they lucked out with 3 good homes.


----------



## JD77

Dave, if you can wait until after Christmas break to make your ash handle, my daughter will have finished her science fair project and hopefully will have a definitive answer for how to best orient the grain and growth rings to provide most impact strength and break resistance.
She needed a project idea while I was rehandling a boy's axe for my son's scout troop and, well, it just suggested itself. I sold her on the idea of using our trebuchet to measure the forces needed to break 1" ash dowels. It should be interesting…


----------



## DavePolaschek

'Fraid I need the handle (or rather a working shovel) for Thursday's session, so it'll be a quick and dirty one this time around, JD. But I'd still be interested in hearing your daughter's results. Given the caliche we have around here, and my reluctance to go fetch the pick-axe as quickly as I probably should, I imagine I'll end up needing another shovel (or hoe) handle before too many more years.


----------



## Lazyman

I've got some chunks of Osage orange I collected over 2 years ago sitting on my patio. It's from a gianormous 3 trunk tree that fell over because it was leaning so far over. I really need to do something with it. I turns beautifully by the way. While the yellow color is pretty cool, it fairly quickly turns a coppery brown which can be just as beautiful, IMO


----------



## HokieKen

Good read Mike, thanks for posting! I have a few small chunks of Osage Orange that Duck sent me a few years ago. I've used some to make tool handles and I have a mallet head shaped and mortised. Just need to get around to making a handle for it  Probably still enough left for a small carver's mallet but, like most wood I have that isn't available locally, I tend to hoard a little bit for "just in case".


----------



## drsurfrat

Dave,
Ash has a distinct seasonal ring structure and the porous part will split more easily. It would be best to orient the ring pattern vertically if the shovel is laying down. Like this:


----------



## duckmilk

> I've never had grilled puppy Duck but I'll try anything once. Let me know how it is.
> 
> ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Probably just like chicken.

I'll get some pics posted later, I have an appointment to go to first.

The handle orientation Mike just posted is what I have always looked for in a handle, I've seen too many break with other orientations.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, Mike & Duck. That's the way I've always done them, too. It's also the way the handle that broke was oriented, but it was nearly 20 years old, and I've used that shovel pretty hard over the years. I've had to resharpen the end of the shovel twice to remove divots where I hit a rock and that was also the shovel that pried the two 5-gallon-bucket-sized chunks of concrete out of my yard in Minneapolis that had been used to secure the clothesline poles. I figure I got my money's worth out of that one.

I also got a reprieve. Tomorrow my sweetie and another gal are going to concentrate on raking leaves around the library, and I've been told I "get to spend the day playing with my wood."


----------



## Lazyman

...so she doesn't have to? (you were all thinking it)


----------



## JohnMcClure

Mike, that's just good information to have! I'll keep it in mind for axe handles as well, have a couple of those coming up.
Duck, glad you could rescue. A pox on those who would dump dogs.
Kenny, congratulations on the annexation. 
Dave, ... I got this far and forgot what I was going to say. Keep being Dave!


----------



## HokieKen

> ...so she doesn t have to? (you were all thinking it)
> 
> - Lazyman


I was thinking maybe her friend would want to do that instead of raking leaves ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'm glad y'all have such active imaginations! Me, I'll probably get something or other oiled up while they're away.

I have no idea what you mean, John. ;-P

A TrueTemper shovel handle, mostly identical to what was in the shovel, runs $19.50 delivered with tax, so I bought one online. My local hardware store wasn't sure he'd be able to get one before Christmas, and the one from eBay should be here Friday. I did get the old one removed from the shovel. Also flattened my bench top for the miter box bench a bit more, and fixed the string-trimmer handle. Turns out a 1/4-20 nut, which is 7/16 across, fits pretty well in a slightly stripped out 11mm nut hole (pretty sure the old nut and bolt were M6). And I've got tons of 1/4-20 hardware around. Also did the first glue-up for a box for a Christmas present - gotta mail it, and I've decided I like making little boxes to fit inside the small USPS flat-rate box. It's a hair oversize, but I'll fix that with the belt-sander once it's all together.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Don t know another thread to post this so here is it.
> 
> Osage orange history
> 
> - drsurfrat


Mike that was a good read, thanks for posting it.

Looking at the pics I was wondering if it wasn't Ohio. Legend on the 2nd pic says so.

"October 13, 2021 - ATHENS, OHIO" thats SW Ohio, but the entire state is awash with those "Hedge Apples" every Fall. The critters grow along all the roadside ditches, tree lines, and they front most woods. Most of the farmers I know would let you chop em down, if you promised to cart off all the wood.

Hit one of those apples, and you need a front end aligned. Feels like someone laid a concrete parking block out on the road, and you just hit it.


----------



## duckmilk

The one on the left is the runt I kept. Evidently, his sister was getting more of mother's milk.










Another couple of him.


----------



## DavePolaschek

He's a cute little guy, Duck! Whatcha gonna call him? Who's a good boy?

So we are apparently the volunteers of the month for December at the library.



> You won't see these awesome people at the desk. You might well see them outside the building, working to beautify our grounds. They actually find that kind of work fun and have graciously stepped forward to give us a more attractive exterior! We're delighted at the help, the willingness and the change!


----------



## pottz

> The one on the left is the runt I kept. Evidently, his sister was getting more of mother s milk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another couple of him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - duckmilk


he's a cutie duck,very nice of you to provide a home.


----------



## pottz

> He's a cute little guy, Duck! Whatcha gonna call him? Who's a good boy?
> 
> So we are apparently the volunteers of the month for December at the library.
> 
> You won t see these awesome people at the desk. You might well see them outside the building, working to beautify our grounds. They actually find that kind of work fun and have graciously stepped forward to give us a more attractive exterior! We re delighted at the help, the willingness and the change!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


dave i wanna just say your one of the highest quality people ive known on this forum,and am proud to call you my friend. a couple thousand more here like you and i could probably tolerate the other 300k or whatever they claim for members here-lol.your a good man charlie brown !


----------



## bndawgs

Man, I probably would have had to grab one of those pups as well. And I don't want a dog. Lol

Dave, make sure you grab a couple before pics of the library grounds before your makeover.


----------



## EricFai

That is a cute pup Duck.

Congratulations Dave, it's always nice to help out the community.


----------



## duckmilk

Dave IS a good man pottz. Gotta stop in at Santa Fe some day and meet him in person. Don't know when that will be though.

Dave, we have decided on the name Rooster. Since we have one named Merle Haggard, my wife initially thought of Matt Dillon. But then I thought of Rooster Cogburn. Wife and son liked it.


----------



## therealSteveN

Nice pooch Duck, He looks like a Rooster. King of them is clearly JW, so Cogburn is a winner.

Pottz there are a lot of high quality people around here, Dave could easily be Mayor though, or Ambassador of good vibes.


----------



## drsurfrat

I ain't gonna bite ya, pilgrim…


----------



## duckmilk

^ Nope, "I'm just gonna poop in your wood shop". (which he did)


----------



## EricFai

Oh, the joys of pups.


----------



## HokieKen

He is a cute lil bastard Duck. And I pass that compliment out to just any mutt.

Dave's not so cute. But he makes up for it with his good deeds ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks guys! You'll be giving me a swelled head. Oh wait. Too late, I already had to order a custom hat because my melon's too big for off-the-shelf. ;-)

Steve, we didn't take pictures of the worst of it before we started. Wasn't even thinking of before and after pics, just "ZOMG, This needs fixing!"

Duck, you're welcome to stop by whenever. So's Rooster. Even though I'm allergic to dogs, I still like all the ones I meet.

Kenny, isn't there something about having to be good if you don't look good? All I know is that this bottle of wine seems to have a hole in it. Got empty somehow!


----------



## Lazyman

> Dave IS a good man pottz. Gotta stop in at Santa Fe some day and meet him in person. Don t know when that will be though.
> 
> - duckmilk


I'm up for a road trip, Duck. I love Santa Fe and I am all out of my favorite NM beers (Le Cumbre Ryote IPA and Elevated IPA)...and to see Dave. Used to be able to get Elevated here but they no longer make it past the TX-NM border for some reason.


----------



## EarlS

Looks like a couple of fine shop helpers for Duck.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'd welcome a visit, Nathan. But if you need me to ship you some beers, I could maybe make that happen. A bit of difficulty at the moment, as our local shipping store is closed, so I'll have to run all the way into town to drop something off for UPS, but I might have to go to town to find those beers anyhow. Our local grocery has a good selection, but I don't recall seeing either of those. Mostly I've been working through the Santa Fe Brewing beers, plus the Second Street Brewing ones.

There's a fun beer I found at Legal Tender which is a porter aged in rum barrels, which makes for a neat taste. Don't recall it off the top of my head, because they also make a mean Manhattan there…


----------



## Lazyman

I might take you up on the beer at some point, Dave. Both of those beers are by Le Cumbre Brewing in Albuquerque and only come in 16oz cans. Me and a buddy usually pack some home when we head west but that has been less frequently since the pandemic. We usually pick up some Upslope from Boulder, CO too since that one also is no longer sold here. I can usually find them at the first grocery store I stop at after crossing into NM. Until recently I could sometimes still find some of the beers from Santa Fe Brewing here but the last few times I have looked they have been out of stock too so I hope that the NM distributors didn't just stop all deliveries to TX.


----------



## HokieKen

I've been commissioned to make one of these by one of my wife's friends.









I hate making crap like this for fear that she'll tell people who made it… But, it's SYP, she already bought the hairpin legs, and she's going to finish it and attach the legs herself. And she's paying well and isn't in a rush. So what the hell. I may include instructions that she is to tell no one who made it though…


----------



## pottz

> Nice pooch Duck, He looks like a Rooster. King of them is clearly JW, so Cogburn is a winner.
> 
> Pottz there are a lot of high quality people around here, Dave could easily be Mayor though, or Ambassador of good vibes.
> 
> - therealSteveN


thats very true,and a lot of em are on this thread.so i cant figure out why you guys tolerate me-lol.


----------



## pottz

> I ve been commissioned to make one of these by one of my wife s friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate making crap like this for fear that she ll tell people who made it… But, it s SYP, she already bought the hairpin legs, and she s going to finish it and attach the legs herself. And she s paying well and isn t in a rush. So what the hell. I may include instructions that she is to tell no one who made it though…
> 
> - HokieKen


thats one of my rules for making something they must promise never tell who made it.


----------



## Lazyman

Just tell your wife you need a CNC machine to make that, Kenny. Just don't tell her how much it'll cost.


----------



## HokieKen

I put an order in for a 3D printer for Christmas. I imagine the CNC will have to wait. I could do it with a Shaper Origin. Maybe I'll tell her to skip the printer, I have something else in mind ;-)


----------



## bigblockyeti

Buy her what you want, my wife buys me what she want's. Two years ago I got a shiny, fancy garbage can for the kitchen.


----------



## Lazyman

Shaper Origin will take up a lot less space too.


----------



## Lazyman

> Buy her what you want, my wife buys me what she want s. Two years ago I got a shiny, fancy garbage can for the kitchen.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


A buddy of mine once bought his wife a nice bicycle for her birthday he had been wanting for a while. 20 years later, that still comes up in conversation and not in a good way.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I ve been commissioned to make one of these by one of my wife s friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate making crap like this for fear that she ll tell people who made it… But, it s SYP, she already bought the hairpin legs, and she s going to finish it and attach the legs herself. And she s paying well and isn t in a rush. So what the hell. I may include instructions that she is to tell no one who made it though…
> 
> - HokieKen


IMO that is * FUGLY :<(((( *


----------



## pottz

> I ve been commissioned to make one of these by one of my wife s friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate making crap like this for fear that she ll tell people who made it… But, it s SYP, she already bought the hairpin legs, and she s going to finish it and attach the legs herself. And she s paying well and isn t in a rush. So what the hell. I may include instructions that she is to tell no one who made it though…
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> IMO that is * FUGLY :<(((( *
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


thats a nicer compliment than id give it-lol.


----------



## HokieKen

> Buy her what you want, my wife buys me what she want s. Two years ago I got a shiny, fancy garbage can for the kitchen.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I bought her 1/4 acre and she bought me a Green Egg. Win-win ;-)


----------



## therealSteveN

> Nice pooch Duck, He looks like a Rooster. King of them is clearly JW, so Cogburn is a winner.
> 
> Pottz there are a lot of high quality people around here, Dave could easily be Mayor though, or Ambassador of good vibes.
> 
> - therealSteveN
> 
> thats very true,and a lot of em are on this thread.so i cant figure out why you guys tolerate me-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Yer fishing for compliments now. All ya gotta do is look at a thread you start, or even jump into, and at the XXX hundred pages they run…. Hell if you went political you might could even get a few votes…..


----------



## HokieKen

> - HokieKen
> 
> IMO that is * FUGLY :<(((( *
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Oh it's downright monkey-humping butt fugly Tony. I absolutely hate everything about it. But the proceeds will pay for some new bandsaw blades or a carving tool or two and it'll only take a couple of hours.

Maybe I'll be sure to put my name on the bottom with a woodburner. I'll spell it P-O-T-T-Z ;-)


----------



## EarlS

> Maybe I ll be sure to put my name on the bottom with a woodburner. I ll spell it P-O-T-T-Z ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Don't forget an address and phone number


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny what 3d printer are you getting for Christmas? You could always tell your wife you want to be charitable this year and ship the printer to my place and she can get you the origin. I always need another printer only have 2 right now


----------



## HokieKen

> Maybe I ll be sure to put my name on the bottom with a woodburner. I ll spell it P-O-T-T-Z ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Don t forget an address and phone number
> 
> - EarlS


Good call! On a completely unrelated note, PM me your address and phone number ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny what 3d printer are you getting for Christmas? ...
> 
> - Keebler1


I went with the Creality Ender 3. I don't want to invest a lot and that one seems to be the cream of the crop in the low end stuff. I'll see how much I use it and may decide to upgrade in the future but for now I think that's all I'll need.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I bought her 1/4 acre and she bought me a Green Egg. Win-win ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


I bought myself a sawmill, now I need to buy my wife a tractor. Not sure how well this will play out.


----------



## HokieKen

LOL Yeti. You should be safe, chicks love tractors. There are lots of country songs to prove it.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

his number is 1-ipi-ssri-choff


----------



## pottz

> Nice pooch Duck, He looks like a Rooster. King of them is clearly JW, so Cogburn is a winner.
> 
> Pottz there are a lot of high quality people around here, Dave could easily be Mayor though, or Ambassador of good vibes.
> 
> - therealSteveN
> 
> thats very true,and a lot of em are on this thread.so i cant figure out why you guys tolerate me-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Yer fishing for compliments now. All ya gotta do is look at a thread you start, or even jump into, and at the XXX hundred pages they run…. Hell if you went political you might could even get a few votes…..
> 
> - therealSteveN


lol -damn you know me too well.gotta get on a thread where im not known !


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny go to th3d and order their ez flex pei sheet. I use smooth. That will make getting prints off a lot easier. After you get to using it some youll want to look at getting the ezbl and their silent board. There is good creality and ender groups on facebook. Also look at teaching tech on youtube and his web site he has a bunch of good stuff especially on calibration. Since you are looking at ender take a look at ender 3 pro. Its a little more expensive but has some nice upgrades. If you want to print big look at ender 3 max. If you get the regular ender 3 vs the pro you might have to have the magnetic base from th3d as well. Not sure if the regular ender has magnetic base like the pro. If you havent already check out thingiverse and yeggi for things you want to print to see if someone has already made it and put the file out there. Cults3d and fab365 have some nice files as well


----------



## HokieKen

Decided to skip the Pro version. Don't care about the silent motherboard. Printer will go in my office which is in the basement and rarely used. I'll see about the other stuff but I'll work with the basics for a while before upgrading anything. This may end up being something that never gets used and will live on a shelf with my laser engraver…


----------



## Keebler1

The pro doesnt come with silent board unfortunately. If it lives in your basement and doesnt get used if you ever drive to dallas area i will look at buying it off you if i have the money at the time. As humid as it is in your area you might think about a way to store your filament in a sealed container with desiccant or a vacuum sealed bag also something like a food dehydrator to dry it out if it sits out for a long time


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I might take you up on the beer at some point, Dave. Both of those beers are by Le Cumbre Brewing in Albuquerque and only come in 16oz cans.


Just let me know, Nathan. I'll check at our local grocery for them. Knowing they're in 16s is useful data, as it means they're in a different cooler than I normally look in for my beers.

Santa Fe Brewing had some supply issues at the grocery store, but I generally buy that at their taproom, where they generally have the supply chain figured out. As long as the guy shows up to work that day. There's an angry crowd at 3:05 if he's late…


----------



## Lazyman

I just use 3" masking tape to make it easier to remove prints from my ender 3.


----------



## EricFai

Ken, just tell her, that if she mentions your name, she will have to pay you again.

Beer, Printers, voting for a Mayor. Missed a lot of comments. My excuse is spending time in the shop.


----------



## DavePolaschek

A bit quieter today. Guess everyone spent their load.

Basically finished my miter-box bench this morning. Also have been working on repairing the crack in our dining room table. The two sides of the crack settled down 5/32 different in height from each other, so I'm using a ton of wood filler after knocking down the sharp bits with a block-plane and stabilizing the crack with some glue. It won't be pretty, but hopefully nobody will impale themselves on a stabby piece of wood.










That's the third coat of filler. I'm doing about 1/32" at a time, so two more should about finish the job. At least well enough that I'll level them with a putty knife rather than my finger.

This is strictly a temporary fix. I'm going to get either two 5×5 sheets of 1/2" plywood, or a single 3/4" sheet (haven't decided yet, and supplies are spotty) and make it circular, then edge-band it and veneer it with some ash burl in a starburst pattern. Got a 14" diameter table I'm going to be using as a practice piece first.


----------



## EricFai

To bad about that table Dave, that's a lot of filler.


----------



## Kerux2

Okay… I'm in.


----------



## pottz

> Okay… I m in.
> 
> - Kerux2


my man !


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, Eric. Making a hex-shaped table means they should've thought about wood movement, but they didn't. It was like a gunshot when it cracked (in the middle of the night, of course), and the other two cracks were smaller than this one. But all six boards around the edge of the table ended up cracking as it dried out here in Santa Fe.

Welcome, Kerux!


----------



## EarlS

The weather was too nice here to be inside. I got a 40 mile bike ride in this afternoon. Now I'm weary and there is no beer in the fridge. That is some poor planning on my part. Looks like a trip to the grocery store might be in my future unless I can talk my better half into getting some beer and food on her way home from work.


----------



## HokieKen

Must be nice to be a kept man Earl. Weather is gorgeous here. But us ugly fellas still have to work.


----------



## drsurfrat

sorry, brain fade


----------



## pottz

earl were talkin motorcycle right? if not we need too evaluate you ! ;-0


----------



## Lazyman

Dave, I would have filled it with blue epoxy and called it a river table. Done!


----------



## pottz

> Dave, I would have filled it with blue epoxy and called it a river table. Done!
> 
> - Lazyman


oh hell yeah,once you go that far with fillers it aint woodworking anymore ?


----------



## EricFai

Dave, they don't make tables like they use to. On my small projects with multiple sides I use a rabbited joint on the edge then drill for a small dowel. Yes I glue the joints and dowel and there is not much movement in the smaller items. Plus I don't like to see end grain on some of my projects.

I did a TV stand years ago with Cherry, bisket joints on the top, then milled up a block that looks like a short "L" attached that to the tip and the little leg slide into a dado cut that ran across the top of the front and back, wanted to allow for movement.

Yeah, another turned has joined the swap.


----------



## pottz

> Dave, they don t make tables like they use to. On my small projects with multiple sides I use a rabbited joint on the edge then drill for a small dowel. Yes I glue the joints and dowel and there is not much movement in the smaller items. Plus I don t like to see end grain on some of my projects.
> 
> I did a TV stand years ago with Cherry, bisket joints on the top, then milled up a block that looks like a short "L" attached that to the tip and the little leg slide into a dado cut that ran across the top of the front and back, wanted to allow for movement.
> 
> Yeah, another turned has joined the swap.
> 
> - Eric


more to come,im workin the recruitment hard guys.


----------



## EricFai

The more the merrier.


----------



## pottz

> The more the merrier.
> 
> - Eric


amen bro.im looking to double what we got now ! gonna be a party. my goal is we out do kennys very successful beer swap ?


----------



## DavePolaschek

The six sides of this six-sided table are just butt-joined miters. There's a central circular piece that floats in rabbets within those pieces. The problem is that all six pieces shrunk in width in the dry climate here. Half of the miters held, with the boards on either side of them splitting, and the other three miters opened up gaps.

Honestly, I don't know how you could build a table with this design and have it survive going from a Minnesota summer to a Santa Fe winter. Or for that matter, to a Minnesota winter. But I had a whole-house humidifier in MN, so that's why it probably didn't pop until it got here to the desert.

It ain't woodworking by any means. But it should let us put a tablecloth on the table for any holiday meals and not get the tablecloth torn by a splinter. Or someone's arm. We're having neighbors over on Sunday, so it's not like I'm right down to the wire or anything. :-/

Nathan, I probably should've gone that way. But the wood filler I had was almost petrified, so I added some water and mixed it up and used it. Better than throwing it out. And the table's been cracked for over six months now. Sigh.


----------



## pottz

dave id say that table will make a damn nice cozy bon fire on a cold NM night buddy !!!!!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Just the top, Pottz. The base will hold up the new top I make. It's a convertible poker / dining table that I bought in 2004 after buying my house in Minneapolis, and has served me pretty well. I've also rebuilt all six of the chairs that go with it, a couple of them twice. It all looked good, and served pretty well, but it wasn't *well-constructed*. Oh well. I'll end up knowing how to build a chair and how to veneer because of this table's failings.

It's also mostly solid white oak, so I think it's likely I'll salvage most of the wood from the top and use it for something else. The busted pieces still have a couple solid three foot 1×3s in each of them once I rip them down to deal with the splits.


----------



## pottz

> Just the top, Pottz. The base will hold up the new top I make. It's a convertible poker / dining table that I bought in 2004 after buying my house in Minneapolis, and has served me pretty well. I've also rebuilt all six of the chairs that go with it, a couple of them twice. It all looked good, and served pretty well, but it wasn't *well-constructed*. Oh well. I'll end up knowing how to build a chair and how to veneer because of this table's failings.
> 
> It's also mostly solid white oak, so I think it's likely I'll salvage most of the wood from the top and use it for something else. The busted pieces still have a couple solid three foot 1×3s in each of them once I rip them down to deal with the splits.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


well their you go,from hell to heaven.i know you'll bring it back to life my friend.just post the end result buddy.


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - 5 weeks of vacation

pottz - bicycle - it was really nice outside and it was only a couple of hours. BTW anyone read the story about the blizzard in Hawaii?

Dave - must be something in the air. I have a piece of 6/4+ maple that had biscuits in the joint start to pull apart this week. I've had the board for at least 5 years and use it as a work surface from time to time. It is pulling apart right down the glue line.


----------



## pottz

> Kenny - 5 weeks of vacation
> 
> pottz - bicycle - it was really nice outside and it was only a couple of hours. BTW anyone read the story about the blizzard in Hawaii?
> 
> Dave - must be something in the air. I have a piece of 6/4+ maple that had biscuits in the joint start to pull apart this week. I ve had the board for at least 5 years and use it as a work surface from time to time. It is pulling apart right down the glue line.
> 
> - EarlS


----------



## HokieKen

Working on another "Duck Beer Knife" ;-) This one is for my son for Christmas.


----------



## Keebler1

Nice Kenny


















Latest thing on printer and blanks out of the still leaking pressure pot


----------



## pottz

> Nice Kenny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latest thing on printer and blanks out of the still leaking pressure pot
> 
> - Keebler1


those blanks look wild cant wait to see the pens you make with those.


----------



## Keebler1

Kept 2 for myself. One will probably go to next swap

While at walmart look what i found


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Latest thing on printer
> 
> - Keebler1


That is amazing and creepy all at the same time, what is it?


----------



## therealSteveN

All those colors mixed together make me think of August of 69….. "Man!!! Cool Colors…"


----------



## Keebler1

Yeti that is an alicorna unicorn with wings


----------



## Keebler1

Church set for Christmas went with using all thread in the middle the one on the right has screws the 1 on the left doesn't


----------



## bigblockyeti

Ah, I see the unicorn now, at first it looked like *The Thinker* sitting on a weird throne with a horse's head.


----------



## Keebler1

Anyone need a 3d printer…$100 at micro center


----------



## pottz

> Anyone need a 3d printer…$100 at micro center
> 
> - Keebler1


looks like a kids toy keebs,ill pass on that one.if i ever decide to venture into 3d printing it's gonna be a serious tool.


----------



## Keebler1

That ender 3 pro is a good machine. If I had the extra money i would be buying another specially at that price


----------



## JD77

I've got an Ender 3 V2 on my Christmas list but no stores around me. I may have to hit up my parents to go pick it up for me, thanks Keebler.

Sitting out on the back deck in t-shirt and shorts enjoying the evening cool. Kenny, had some fresh picked yellow tomatoes with dinner; cherry, grape and yelows plants are still producing even though we have had two overnight freezes. It looks like we are almost done with the leaves, too! Cheers!


----------



## Keebler1

Prusa is down again clogging again. Gonna replace the hot end. Wish I hadnt just ordered the ezabl for my ender or I wouldve picked up another ender today or tomorrow. My ender is currently on a 3 day 17 hr print. So far its looking good. About 12hrs into it


----------



## HokieKen

Unfortunately there are no micro center stores anywhere near me :-(


----------



## pottz

> Prusa is down again clogging again. Gonna replace the hot end. Wish I hadnt just ordered the ezabl for my ender or I wouldve picked up another ender today or tomorrow. My ender is currently on a 3 day 17 hr print. So far its looking good. About 12hrs into it
> 
> - Keebler1


hell ill probably be dead by then ?


----------



## bndawgs

Man, is it worth selling them my cell # for $100 off?


----------



## Lazyman

> Man, is it worth selling them my cell # for $100 off?
> 
> - Steve


That was my first thought too. I am sure that Keebler will let you use his phone number.

What sometimes do to get a deal like that is setup a TextNow account and use the number they give you to register for the the deal. It may not work if they send a verify link but it is better than giving them your phone number.


----------



## recycle1943

> Working on another "Duck Beer Knife" ;-) This one is for my son for Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Kenny, is that olive wood scales ?


----------



## HokieKen

Sure is Dick  Still working through those couple of pieces you sent me. They checked pretty badly so I haven't been able to use them for anything large. So when something like this comes up, I always give them a look to see if there's a good, solid section I can use. In this case, there was


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> 
> Sitting out on the back deck in t-shirt and shorts enjoying the evening cool. Kenny, had some fresh picked yellow tomatoes with dinner; cherry, grape and yelows plants are still producing even though we have had two overnight freezes. It looks like we are almost done with the leaves, too! Cheers!
> 
> - JD77


That's funny, my mom went to a local market last week to get some apples and they had about 1/2 dozen tomatoes. Big red ones  Unfortunately, they weren't great. Still better than hot house tomatoes though.


----------



## recycle1943

I thought so - the color and pattern is pretty recognizable - let me know if you need more


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Looking good Kenny!


----------



## Lazyman

We still haven't had a hard freeze here, maybe just a little frost, and my tomato bushes are trying to put a out a few more tomatoes. I harvested a couple plus a dozen or so cherry tomatoes but there are still nearly a dozen medium sized tomatoes on the vine that I will pick when it looks like we are going to get a freeze. We will either be having fried green tomatoes or I'll try to ripen them in a paper bag.


----------



## bndawgs

Ken Onion $70?

There's a $10 off $50 code that brings it to $69.95.

edit: sorry this is just for the blade grinding attachment.


----------



## DavePolaschek

In an attempt to talk a little about turning, I've been trying to find HSS bar stock in either 9 or 10mm square, by 200mm long (3/8" square by 8" long) and come up dry. Anyone have an online source that isn't going to break the bank? I can find round stock, but I don't think a round bedan would work the same as the square ones I've been working with. Though I might have to buy some round stock to make a skew at some point…


----------



## HokieKen

Here's some on Amazon Dave.

HSS and carbide are going through the roof and getting hard to find. I spent a couple hours last night trying to find some carbide inserts for my metal turning tools at decent prices. I finally broke down and ordered 3 inserts at a cost about double what I would expect to pay for a 10 pack.


----------



## Lazyman

Kenny AZ Carbide usually has decent prices on inserts? Did you check them?


----------



## HokieKen

I was shopping for inserts on my metal-turning lathe, not my woodturning tools Nathan. Though I really should pick up some new ones for my KelleyCrafts tools too…


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, Kenny! My usual supplier (based in Hong Kong, but with a warehouse somewhere on the left coast) has all sizes except the 3/8 nominal stuff, so I have some 6 and 12mm should you need a chunk or two of that.

Guess I should probably just order a few pieces of round stock for when I decide I'm ready to make a skew or two.


----------



## Keebler1

Dave could you buy bigfer round stock and square it with a grinder if its that much easier to find than square? Yes a lot mor work but may be cheaper in the long run


----------



## Lazyman

So Dave, any thoughts about what the perfect width is for a bedan based upon your use so far, if you just have one?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave could you buy bigfer round stock and square it with a grinder if its that much easier to find than square? Yes a lot mor work but may be cheaper in the long run


That would be a *ton* of work, Keebs, especially since I use the square shaft to help remind me of orientation (though I'm thinking I may slightly round the corners so the shaft doesn't dig into my crappy rest). So on a 200mm blank square blank, I only round about 37mm of the total length (the last 1.5" of tang, just to ease getting it started in the round hole in the handle). Even that little bit of changing the profile takes forever.



> So Dave, any thoughts about what the perfect width is for a bedan based upon your use so far, if you just have one?


I think 3/8 is a pretty good intermediate width, Nathan, but I find myself using my 1/4, 3/8 and 1/2 just about evenly. The quarter is nice for detail work and when I don't feel like switching to a parting tool. The 3/8 is okay at everything, and I do a lot of planing cuts with that width, both in a bedan and a skew. I can't see using anything too much bigger than a half, but it excels at hogging off a lot of material in a hurry. I pretty much have given up using my roughing gouge; all the cases where I would use that, I use my 1/2" bedan.

Actually, I may try making a 18mm (3/4") bedan at some point, but I'd maybe need to load the handle with lead shot to get it to balance right. Or find a 400mm long piece of HSS and run the tang way the hell into the handle. And a catch with something like that would be… stimulating, I'm pretty sure. But for squaring the inside corners of a turned box, I think there are times when a huge hunk of metal might just be the right answer. Similarly roughing something like a 3" diameter oak or ash spindle, having a nice wide edge would make short work of getting close to round.


----------



## pottz

im with you on the bedan dave it's a great tool for a lot of things.ive been using mine to hog out the center of bowls,works great.3/4 would be a big bedan maybe hang a sack of cement on the handle for a counter weight-lol. ive been using a 3/8".


----------



## Lazyman

I was wondering if 200mm is long enough. 1.5" tang seems like the bare minimum (but maybe not?) even with only about 6.5" sticking out.

BTW, I usually use my largest bowl gouge for roughing spindles.


----------



## DavePolaschek

200mm seems long enough for the half (well, 12mm). I put about 2" (50mm) into the handle, but only rounded off the corners on the last 1.5". But the balance isn't great, and if I could find 300mm pieces of stock, I'd probably bury 4-5 inches of rang in the handle. That would lead to pretty good balance, I think.

I have a big bowl gouge, but until I get my wolverine jig set up so I can sharpen it reliably, a bedan is a lot simpler for roughing spindles. But that means building another bench for the grinders and jig and… too many projects.


----------



## Keebler1

Here Dave this should do the trick and you dont have to make anything.


----------



## pottz

> I was wondering if 200mm is long enough. 1.5" tang seems like the bare minimum (but maybe not?) even with only about 6.5" sticking out.
> 
> BTW, I usually use my largest bowl gouge for roughing spindles.
> 
> - Lazyman


same here i dont use the bedan for spindle work.


----------



## Keebler1

I just use my carbide. Still havent fully figured out my HSS tools and I have been doing a lot of alumilite pens lately


----------



## DavePolaschek

I started with a Sorby 3/8 bedan, Keebs. But nobody makes any sizes other than 3/8 any more, and I'd like to have a matched set.

Sharpening the bedan is dead-easy. Heck, I do touch-ups with a file if I don't feel like spinning up the grinder. I'd rather use an easy-to-sharpen tool than one I have to fiddle with.


----------



## pottz

i rarely use my hss tools i got hooked on the carbide,no sharpening and no problem with catches.


----------



## Keebler1

Pottz I still blow stuff up with my carbide. Why I usually only use my negative rake round carbide. It makes it a whole lot harder


----------



## pottz

> Pottz I still blow stuff up with my carbide. Why I usually only use my negative rake round carbide. It makes it a whole lot harder
> 
> - Keebler1


i havn't had and disasters using the carbide yet,but i stick to the round cutters also.been doing a bunch of mrytlewood bowls,very old, dry, and hard as a rock which almost gave me a scare last weekend.


----------



## drsurfrat

Can anyone post a pic of a bedan in use? Do you use it like a skew or a scraper? I know we can use it for anything we want, but just interested in the intended technique.

I only have a pointy triangular carbide scraper, but it is invaluable for internal hollows. I don't want to even try a round bit, too much surface area to drag and catch when you are deep away from the toolrest. Everything external, whether bowl or spindle, I do with a gouge or skew.


----------



## bndawgs

I could use some carbide tools. I have a box full of dull hss tools right now. Lol


----------



## drsurfrat

Just because the is a turning thread, here is an idea for endcap I put on a big firmer chisel. It was a 3/4" brass pipe coupling w threaded interrnals. I turned the ash handle then mounted the brass (kinda screwed on to the barely oversized handle cylinder) onto the handle and put it back on the lathe. I used my regular scrapers to reshape the coupling to what you see here. It is much thicker than regular pipe and pretty bulletproof.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I definitely think there is a place for carbide and HSS in the turning tool arsenal but honestly I use carbide 90% of the time.


----------



## Lazyman

I am probably just the opposite. I probably use HHS 90% and use carbide for things that are difficult to use HHS.


----------



## HokieKen

I probably roll about 50-50 with carbide and HSS. Carbide more for bowls and acrylic, HSS for everything else.


----------



## pottz

this is the main thing i use mine for.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

It's hard to put down the high class luxury carbides I use Nathan.


----------



## drsurfrat

I wish I had known about your luxury set before I hacked my own. 

They've even got knurling!


----------



## Lazyman

> It's hard to put down the high class luxury carbides I *make* Nathan.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Fixed that for you. ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> It's hard to put down the high class luxury carbides I *make* Nathan.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts
> 
> Fixed that for you. ;-)
> 
> - Lazyman


Shameless I know.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm the proud owner of one of Dave's original sets Mike. I got the angle grinder-made set before he got all fancy and started machining them. And while he's offered to upgrade me at a discount, I see no reason to do so. Mine are rock solid, sexy and work exactly like they should. And mine have some kind of special "Arizona Polish" on the handles that I'm not sure if he still uses. But it looks, feels and smells fabulous.


----------



## pottz

man i dont know if i belong with you high rollers,im just a poor socal boy trying to do turning with modified butter knives i find at garage sales.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm no high roller pottz. I got my set for free. In a LJ swap ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> I'm no high roller pottz. I got my set for free. In a LJ swap ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


That package I sent was awesome and chock full of stuff. I honestly don't remember everything that was in it but I remember there was a game involved with numbered envelopes. I think one was full of glitter. Good times for sure!! That was one of my favorite swaps.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> man i dont know if i belong with you high rollers,im just a poor socal boy trying to do turning with modified butter knives i find at garage sales.
> 
> - pottz


Poltz, honestly I don't even have one of the fancy sets myself. I mean, I have them but I don't use them, they are for paying customers. I still use one of the prototype sets I originally made like Kenny's. I made three and my FIL has the third. My wife keeps telling me to keep a set and I will someday but mine work great and still look great even though the handle design on the new ones is a bit better I think.

So I'm part of the poor camp myself.


----------



## Mosquito

I'm about 95% HSS and about 5% carbide. I haven't done much spindle turning in a long time, so that may be why I mostly stay away from carbide. In the past, I'd say I was probably closer to 75-25 while I was learning to use traditional gouges better on bowl turning


----------



## pottz

> man i dont know if i belong with you high rollers,im just a poor socal boy trying to do turning with modified butter knives i find at garage sales.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Poltz, honestly I don't even have one of the fancy sets myself. I mean, I have them but I don't use them, they are for paying customers. I still use one of the prototype sets I originally made like Kenny's. I made three and my FIL has the third. My wife keeps telling me to keep a set and I will someday but mine work great and still look great even though the handle design on the new ones is a bit better I think.
> 
> So I'm part of the poor camp myself.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


lol-actually ive been slowly upgrading my tools,mostly carbide.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Can anyone post a pic of a bedan in use? Do you use it like a skew or a scraper? I know we can use it for anything we want, but just interested in the intended technique.


I wrote a blog entry when I started turning with a bedan, Mike. But you can use it bevel-up or bevel-down, and you can use it both like a scraper or a skew. I do peeling, paring, and scraping cuts with it, as well as using the corner as a parting tool. I can roll beads with it (though not great) and on a good day, I get a finish that doesn't need any sanding straight off the bedan. On a normal day, I'll come back with a skew to touch up the surface.

Part of the charm of it, at least for me, is that it can be used in all these different ways. Plus, riding the bevel on the huge bevel on my 1/2" bedan is so simple even I can do it. And it's solid enough that roughing with it is mostly just a matter of getting the angle right and then keeping clear of the chips.

Edit to add: don't have any carbide turning tools. All either HSS or O-1, or one sintered metal bowl gouge.


----------



## Lazyman

About the only time I use carbide with spindle turning is when using a template and follower with my multi-axis Wera style screw driver handles. This one was sort of a commission piece from a random guy who saw my project post and asked if I would make a handled chuck for him.










This desert ironwood was sweet to turn.


----------



## HokieKen

> I m about 95% HSS and about 5% carbide.
> 
> - Mosquito


Damn you must weigh a ton.


----------



## Mosquito

> I m about 95% HSS and about 5% carbide.
> 
> - Mosquito
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you must weigh a ton.
> - HokieKen
Click to expand...

Solid as a rock


----------



## Lazyman

> I m about 95% HSS and about 5% carbide.
> 
> - Mosquito
> 
> Damn you must weigh a ton.
> - HokieKen
> 
> Solid as a rock
> 
> - Mosquito


...made from HSS and carbide.


----------



## Mosquito

Over Thanksgiving I got a box elder log from my father inlaw from a couple trees he's been keeping on the farm the past year or so. They were clearing ditches, and saved two trees they knocked down

Got out my version of a chainsaw miter saw (idea from robohippy on YouTube) to get one half of the log cut up tonight


----------



## Lazyman

I really need a better saw buck for prepping bowl blanks. I usually butcher them pretty good and end up having to plane the surface flat or take it to the bandsaw to get a flat face.


----------



## Mosquito

I've got a rip chain on a Husqvarna plug in electric saw that does the job nicely for me. I used a Haddon lumbermaker that uses that vertical board (on drawer slides) as the guide. I use it for both cutting the ends square, and ripping the pith out


----------



## HokieKen

If you have an extra Workmate, with some custom tops it makes a great adjustable sawbuck Nathan.


----------



## Lazyman

I didn't notice the drawer slide. Neat idea. As long as the chain is sharp, I usually get pretty good, long chips with the standard chain when I cut with the saw in the orientation you show there Mos (lenthwise). It is when I cut straight into the end grain like an Alaskan mill does that I wonder if a rip chain would make it cut better.

I have almost bought an extra Workmate at garage sales a couple of times but always hesitated because I don't use the one I have all that often and I don't want to store another one. Most of the time, I just leave my benchtop router table sitting on top of the one I have and use it there 99% of the time.


----------



## HokieKen

A rip-filed chain definitely makes a difference in how fast it cuts Nathan. I don't know that there's really any other advantage. If you're milling logs into lumber, it's a must-have. For cutting turning blanks though, it will save some time but it's definitely not worth switching back and forth IMO.


----------



## HokieKen

You could always make auxiliary tops to attach to the workmate you have Nathan. The one I use is one that you can use with the legs folded under. I find the shorter height is better for long sessions processing. Which, processing some stock is on my short list of stuff to do after the new year. I have a ton piled up that I need to either cut into useable blanks or get rid of…


----------



## Mosquito

I agree on not switching back and forth, I leave the rip chain on mine all the time, since bowl blanks is the only thing this chainsaw gets used for. It makes a pretty significant difference with the electric chain saw I've got too, given it's not got the same power as a bigger gas saw


----------



## TheDane

> I really need a better saw buck for prepping bowl blanks. I usually butcher them pretty good and end up having to plane the surface flat or take it to the bandsaw to get a flat face.


This one is pretty easy to build … this pic was when it was brand new









Mine was based on a project by the Minnesota Woodturners Assn


----------



## Lazyman

Thanks Gerry. I may have some leftover 2-bys when my workbench is finished this would be a good use for them.

I also like the idea of making one for the top of the workmate though some of the chunks are big enough that I might not want to lift them that high. At least one Live Oak chunk I have probably weighs at least 75 lbs, maybe more. It was bad enough collecting it from the house across the street using a hand truck.


----------



## pottz

> I really need a better saw buck for prepping bowl blanks. I usually butcher them pretty good and end up having to plane the surface flat or take it to the bandsaw to get a flat face.
> 
> This one is pretty easy to build … this pic was when it was brand new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine was based on a project by the Minnesota Woodturners Assn
> 
> - TheDane


gerry good to see you here,does this indicate you may be joining us ?


----------



## Mosquito

That was (loosely) what I based mine off of too, though simplified it some, and made it more compact. Works well


----------



## drsurfrat

Thanks for the bedan info Dave. I also found a YouTube video showing the same as you described.


----------



## drsurfrat

> This one is pretty easy to build … this pic was when it was brand new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TheDane


That's useful, but since I done have a chainsaw (1-man logger saw), I might make the angle a lot shallower so the two halves won't bind towards the end of the cut. And maybe devise a way to get a pointy thing to clamp into the ends of one half. What do they call those gigantic cast iron staples?


----------



## DavePolaschek

You're welcome, Mike!

I've also thought more than once that after I'm done making bedans, I'll knock out a set of mortise chisels, but having a 6mm mortise chisel doesn't work so great for making a ¼" mortise. There is a company who sells HSS lathe boring bits in fractional inch sizes, but they're almost twice the cost of the metric sizes. And for something a guy will be pounding on, a full-length tang is probably warranted.

One of these days I'm going to have to find the local supplier of metal, so I can go buy the bar stock I actually want, as opposed to the closest thing I can find on eBay.


----------



## HokieKen

Is anyone else seeing this in the OP on this thread? I've only noticed it on this thread and only in the OP in the past two days.


----------



## bndawgs

Nope, looks like ok to me on mobile


----------



## Lazyman

I don't see it either. What browser are you using? I suspect it an artifact from whatever editor he used to compose the OP.


----------



## pottz

im good too !


----------



## MikeB_UK

Shows same for me - Chrome, Win 10

Unicode line seperator - best guess would be Mike copied and pasted from a previous swap while on a mac


----------



## duckmilk

That's the way it showed up on mine from the beginning. Likewise, chrome and win 10.
I didn't let it bother me ;-P


----------



## HokieKen

Chrome and Win10 here too. Just got a new work PC yesterday and that's when I started seeing it. Just curious if I only noticed it yesterday or if it just appeared yesterday. It's not a problem and doesn't bother me. Just wondered


----------



## Mosquito

> What do they call those gigantic cast iron staples?
> 
> - drsurfrat


Pinch Dogs?


----------



## drsurfrat

Yes, thank you.

I will see if I can edit the OP with regular spaces. Yes, I did copy and paste on a Mac…

*PS* did that change anything?


----------



## Lazyman

I stopped using Chrome a while ago. Too much surveillance. Firefox seems to work better anyway. FF natively blocks trackers and includes some basic ad blocking too.


----------



## HokieKen

> Yes, thank you.
> 
> I will see if I can edit the OP with regular spaces. Yes, I did copy and paste on a Mac…
> 
> *PS* did that change anything?
> 
> - drsurfrat


Got rid of most of it. Like I said, it doesn't bother me. So don't spend time on it on my account!


----------



## MikeB_UK

> Yes, thank you.
> 
> I will see if I can edit the OP with regular spaces. Yes, I did copy and paste on a Mac…
> 
> *PS* did that change anything?
> 
> - drsurfrat


Got most of it
Just 4 left if you're feeling anal about it 









Pinch dogs are good if you don't have a clamp long enough, but offend my sense of OCD by leaving holes where I can't see them.


----------



## drsurfrat

That should do it for the L / SEP 's I hope.

I was thinking a modified pinch dog would be good for holding a stump in the sawbuck for manual sawing.


----------



## pottz

look what showed up on my front porch from santa today.santa is a pretty damn nice guy ill say.you can all feel lucky if you have him in your life.im gonna leave it up to you guys to figure out who santa is.i know some of you will know right away.


----------



## duckmilk

I've thought about switching to Firefox, just haven't made up my mind yet.


----------



## duckmilk

> i know some of you will know right away.
> 
> - pottz


I do


----------



## Keebler1

Ive got too many bookmarks in chrome to switch. Of course it takes forever for me to find what im looking for in bookmarks


----------



## pottz

> I ve thought about switching to Firefox, just haven t made up my mind yet.
> 
> - duckmilk


do it duck,the best i think.


----------



## Lazyman

Firefox will import all your bookmarks.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> look what showed up on my front porch from santa today.santa is a pretty damn nice guy ill say*.you can all feel lucky if you have him in your life*.im gonna leave it up to you guys to figure out who santa is.i know some of you will know right away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz


this sentence was never *MORE TRUE :<)))))))*


----------



## HokieKen

Just don't sit on Santa's lap pottz ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

> look what showed up on my front porch from santa today.santa is a pretty damn nice guy ill say.you can all feel lucky if you have him in your life.im gonna leave it up to you guys to figure out who santa is.i know some of you will know right away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz


Who you callin' fat, Pottz? ;-)


----------



## therealSteveN

Looks a lot like a saw Dave-a-Clause made on here a short while back. IIRC


----------



## jeffswildwood

Looks like the swap is going well. I had hoped to get in on this one until I found out it was a turning swap. If it was in the summer I would have been all over it. But I have to take my lathe outside to turn. Considering the weather, I don't think that would be possible. I'll still be following along. Too much fun and good stuff on these not to! Looking at those who signed up, there's going to be some good stuff this time.


----------



## Keebler1

Jeff make a bowl or something carved wothout turning.

No reason it has to be lathe-based, carving a bowl is just as beautiful, and much more time consuming. Wouldn't necessarily need to be a bowl, either - quoted from swap post.


----------



## pottz

> look what showed up on my front porch from santa today.santa is a pretty damn nice guy ill say.you can all feel lucky if you have him in your life.im gonna leave it up to you guys to figure out who santa is.i know some of you will know right away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Who you callin' fat, Pottz? ;-)
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


no one bud that would be "the potz callIn the kettle black" LOL.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Heh. Did you manage to keep the little box, or did Mrs. Pottz get a present, too?


----------



## pottz

> Heh. Did you manage to keep the little box, or did Mrs. Pottz get a present, too?
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


im keepin that too.


----------



## EricFai

Come on Pottz, share the love.


----------



## HokieKen

Very cool of you Dave. Enjoy it pottz! A LOT of really generous fellas around here )



> - pottz


What's that behind the turning saw pottz? Is that a shop made table saw fence?


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Jeff make a bowl or something carved wothout turning.
> 
> No reason it has to be lathe-based, carving a bowl is just as beautiful, and much more time consuming. Wouldn't necessarily need to be a bowl, either - quoted from swap post.
> 
> - Keebler1


That would be nice buddy but I have no carving skills. Or tools. I did a screwdriver set without a lathe in the first screwdriver swap, but I don't think that would work this time. I'll watch for the next one.


----------



## pottz

> Very cool of you Dave. Enjoy it pottz! A LOT of really generous fellas around here )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz
> 
> What s that behind the turning saw pottz? Is that a shop made table saw fence?
> 
> - HokieKen


its a fence that i just added mdf sides to with a holder on top for a push stick,that way it's always ready to grab.i think when people have to look for a push stick they tend to say,it's only one cut i dont need it.


----------



## HokieKen

Ahhh. The push stick looked like it might be a locking lever so I was just curious how it worked  I keep my push sticks in the cabinet my table saw is mounted on but that's exactly where I lay one when I'm going to use it for a cut - on top of the fence.


----------



## HokieKen

> Looks like the swap is going well. I had hoped to get in on this one until I found out it was a turning swap. If it was in the summer I would have been all over it. But I have to take my lathe outside to turn. Considering the weather, I don t think that would be possible. I ll still be following along. Too much fun and good stuff on these not to! Looking at those who signed up, there s going to be some good stuff this time.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


If you want to take a road trip one weekend, we can fire up my kerosene heater and spend the day making a mess ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

If you want to take a longer road trip, the heater is on in my shop for the winter now, Jeff.

Started turning some mountain juniper a local 'jock dropped off earlier this week today. Roughed my first bowl blank, and did about 90% of the hollowing with a bedan. Man does the shop smell now!


----------



## Keebler1

Screwdrivers work too Jeff


----------



## EricFai

Hopefully a good smell Dave.


----------



## duckmilk

I like the smell of juniper too. We used it a lot for fence posts and firewood.


----------



## drsurfrat

and gin…


----------



## duckmilk

^ +1


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Looks like the swap is going well. I had hoped to get in on this one until I found out it was a turning swap. If it was in the summer I would have been all over it. But I have to take my lathe outside to turn. Considering the weather, I don t think that would be possible. I ll still be following along. Too much fun and good stuff on these not to! Looking at those who signed up, there s going to be some good stuff this time.
> 
> - jeffswildwood
> 
> If you want to take a road trip one weekend, we can fire up my kerosene heater and spend the day making a mess ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Now that would be a fun day!


----------



## HokieKen

Rollin' down the fence smokin' marlboros, sniffin' on gin and juniper…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Rollin' down the fence smokin' marlboros, sniffin' on gin and juniper…
> 
> - HokieKen


With your mind on turning and turning on your mind.


----------



## HokieKen

> If you want to take a road trip one weekend, we can fire up my kerosene heater and spend the day making a mess ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Now that would be a fun day!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


We can make it happen in plenty of time for the swap  And unless you have something special you want to use, you don't even need to bring wood. And either way, you have to haul some back home with you ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> Rollin' down the fence smokin' marlboros, sniffin' on gin and juniper…
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> With your mind on turning and turning on your mind.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Duck doggie duuuck.


----------



## DavePolaschek

It's a good smell, Eric and Duck, but strong! And I didn't take a shower as soon as I came in from the shop, so I spent the evening sniffly. Between the allergens in the air, and the juniper dust everywhere… well, let's just say I'm having a date with Benadryl this evening.

Almost 500 posts, and we've still got over a month before the swap officially starts. Crazy!


----------



## EricFai

This is going to be a fun swap. Looking at what some of the guys are turning has given me more ideas, and can't decide which way to go. But at least something that will be challenging.


----------



## pottz

yeah im lookin forward to it,just gotta figure out what im gonna do also.ive been trying to recruit all i can,lots of invites so we'll see who joins us.


----------



## drsurfrat

I hope lots of people post their ideas and early attempts. I personally lean towards sharing project details over keeping secrets because sharing in real time is good before you forgot what you did. (And by "you" I mean "me") It's still a surprise who gets who.


----------



## HokieKen

I had a lot of fun making these for a mallet swap a few years ago:


I've had a few ideas since then to iterate on the basic design to do something different. I'm leaning towards exploring that for this swap. I have a couple other things rattling around too though ;-)


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny thats the marbles in your head you hear rattling around


----------



## therealSteveN

> Almost 500 posts, and we've still got over a month before the swap officially starts. Crazy!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


It's a combination of the characters involved, not myself, but a few others who if they are in a thread, the numbers go higher, plus from my POV these swaps are the new cool thing to do. I'm not even in this one, but I check the thread every day, just to keep up. So in a sense I am in it. I agree Crazy….


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I hope lots of people post their ideas and early attempts.


Well, I've been turning more of that Rocky Mountain Juniper. If all goes well, I'll have a bowl with lid from the two bowls I attempted to turn. The heartwood is a beautiful purple, but the sapwood is brittle and prone to throwing off huge chunks with even the slightest catch. Got about 1/8 oz of CA glue holding things together, but I've gotten both the bottom and the top turned, almost to their final exterior shape. Glad I've got multiple chucks, so I can not have to worry about rechucking a piece and getting it slightly off center.

Also, after dealing with the juniper dust, and taking multiple showers, and multiple changes of clothes, I see why people use turning smocks. I also ordered an air-cleaner for the shop and another box of disposable 100 KN-95 masks so I won't be sneezing purple snot again tonight.

Pictures (of the bowl, not the snot) to come tomorrow or the next day, provided my CA glue holds things together enough that I can finish turning and finishing the inside of the bottom and hollow and finish the inside of the lid.

As for what will get sent out on the swap, that remains to be seen, but I'd be shocked if someone didn't get a bedan.


----------



## pottz

> Almost 500 posts, and we've still got over a month before the swap officially starts. Crazy!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek
> 
> It s a combination of the characters involved, not myself, but a few others who if they are in a thread, the numbers go higher, plus from my POV these swaps are the new cool thing to do. I m not even in this one, but I check the thread every day, just to keep up. So in a sense I am in it. I agree Crazy….
> 
> - therealSteveN


man i get called a lot things on this forum but never character, thats a fresh one-lol.


----------



## Lazyman

I have actually been thinking that I need to get one of the 3M Versaflo systems, especially for turning. The dust is bothering me more and more.

The turning smock is pretty nice, Dave. I also use a skull cap so that I don't have to vacuum my hair too. The best price I found for the smock is at Peach Tree. I think it was $30 (on sale) when I bought mine. I thought about getting a high neck long sleeve welding shirt for winter but it won't be the slick fabric that makes the chips and dust slide off the turning smock easily.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Nathan I recommend the space helmet. If you look at eBay UK you can get that close to half price. I got one a few years ago. I think I had to buy the helmet and module aspartame but it came out to close to half price even with shipping.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks for the pointer, Nathan. I had to order directly from Easy Wood Tools because I am a freakishly large human, but they actually have smocks all the way up to Omar Size (6XL). I only need a 3XL, but that is up in the penalty price range.

If I had to get the space helmet, I'd probably either give up turning or set it up outside and let the wind (40mph here today) do the cleanup for me. The biggest problem with the juniper dust these past couple days is that I didn't take a shower when I came in yesterday, and got dust on the blanket when I laid down for a nap. So now I need to do an extra load of laundry. That'll learn me.


----------



## HokieKen

Butt naked with a respirator. Never have to do laundry. And you have to have hair if you're gonna wash it…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

The space helmet is handy for far more than turning. Totally worth it. I didn't have issues just a few short years ago but now I have tons of issues with the dust. No clue why. Old people problems?


----------



## pottz

> I have actually been thinking that I need to get one of the 3M Versaflo systems, especially for turning. The dust is bothering me more and more.
> 
> The turning smock is pretty nice, Dave. I also use a skull cap so that I don t have to vacuum my hair too. The best price I found for the smock is at Peach Tree. I think it was $30 (on sale) when I bought mine. I thought about getting a high neck long sleeve welding shirt for winter but it won t be the slick fabric that makes the chips and dust slide off the turning smock easily.
> 
> - Lazyman


that smock looks like the exact one i use,real leightweight so you dont get too hot.


----------



## pottz

ive got an air shield pro,hate it,heavy,battery doesn't last long and ive had to replace the cheap plastic head band a few times.im kinda like dave if i have to wear one ill probably switch to finger painting-lol.


----------



## Mosquito

I wear a long sleeve athletic shirt when turning. I have an oversized one for me (I think it's a 2 XL), so it's not compression like they're supposed to be, but it's enough to keep the collar down and the sleeves from being baggy. I've got a regular apron that I sometimes use that goes down to mid shin. Otherwise respirator under the face shield is usually how I roll. The 3M Versaflo is definitely on the wish list though. I have a full face respirator so I can do the respirator and face shield all in one, but it's more annoying to put on and take off than my half face respirator mask, and it hasn't migrated back out to the shop since using it for some painting in the house last year


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Nathan, one word of warning, don't eat foods that give you gas before you use the space helmet.

DAMHIK


----------



## HokieKen

Nathan lives in Texas. I don't think they eat anything that won't give you gas.


----------



## Keebler1

Can you share a link to the space helmet Dave?


----------



## Keebler1

I wear the turners apron from rockler and a faceshield. Dont wear a mask and will pay for it later. Ny take is itll help me retire for health reasons


----------



## Lazyman

> Nathan, one word of warning, don't eat foods that give you gas before you use the space helmet.
> 
> DAMHIK
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


My wife makes me wear Subtle Butt briefs so I am good to go.

EDIT: Plus my farts don't stink.


----------



## EarlS

> Kenny thats the marbles in your head you hear rattling around
> 
> - Keebler1


Can't be his marbles - he lost them a long time ago.

I'm highly allergic to everything that grows, but I'm not sensitive to any of the dust I've inhaled or got on my skin while woodworking.


----------



## duckmilk

> Nathan lives in Texas. I don t think they eat anything that won t give you gas.
> 
> - HokieKen


Wrong state, try NM where beans are a food staple.
Reminds me, I need to make a pot of beans.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You'll have to look for it Keebs. I bought it off of an eBay ad in the UK three years ago. That listing is gone now.


----------



## HokieKen

One of the positive side affects of covid for me was that my farts quit stinking Nathan.


----------



## pottz

> Nathan, one word of warning, don't eat foods that give you gas before you use the space helmet.
> 
> DAMHIK
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


LMAO !


----------



## pottz

man this thread is getting real ********************ty ?


----------



## Keebler1

Can you send a pic of what yoyre talking about when you get a chance Dave?


----------



## Keebler1

Meanwhile this finished while I was at work.


----------



## Snowbeast

> Butt naked with a respirator. Never have to do laundry. And you have to have hair if you re gonna wash it…
> 
> - HokieKen


Kenny,

That's a thought I REALLY didn't need in my head!


----------



## pottz

> Meanwhile this finished while I was at work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Keebler1


details keebs ?


----------



## EricFai

Snowbeast said it, not a picture we want to see in our heads.

Keebler, that is a neat printing. Great job.


----------



## bndawgs

speaking of marbles, i'm working on a small tic tac toe board. It's 4" square and I want to use the table saw to make the individual square borders.

can one of you mathematicians tell me where i should put the blade to score in equal squares? if that makes sense


----------



## bndawgs

alright, i figured it out. feel dumb now since i had to watch a youtube video that appeared to be narrated by a middle school kid.


----------



## Keebler1

Pottz I went to lithophanemaker.com and added the photos I want. Cropped them. There are settings you can change to adjust the shape and some other stuff but I left them alone for the most part. Someone on facebook shared his settings. I put the stl file in Cura and made sure the settings were good. Started the print and about 3 days 17hrs later you have a lampshade


----------



## pottz

> Pottz I went to lithophanemaker.com and added the photos I want. Cropped them. There are settings you can change to adjust the shape and some other stuff but I left them alone for the most part. Someone on facebook shared his settings. I put the stl file in Cura and made sure the settings were good. Started the print and about 3 days 17hrs later you have a lampshade
> 
> - Keebler1


ok well that makes it all make sense ? lol ! ill just take your word for it.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Wrong state, try NM where beans are a food staple.


And with the wind we've had here today, any farts from NM have blown clear across Texas already.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Almost 500 posts, and we've still got over a month before the swap officially starts. Crazy!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek
> 
> It s a combination of the characters involved, not myself, but a few others who if they are in a thread, the numbers go higher, plus from my POV these swaps are the new cool thing to do. I m not even in this one, but I check the thread every day, just to keep up. So in a sense I am in it. I agree Crazy….
> 
> - therealSteveN
> 
> man i get called a lot things on this forum but never character, thats a fresh one-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Character is a good thing.  We really do need to get you out of that goofy state you live in, pretty soon you won't even speak Merican' anymore.


----------



## pottz

> Almost 500 posts, and we've still got over a month before the swap officially starts. Crazy!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek
> 
> It s a combination of the characters involved, not myself, but a few others who if they are in a thread, the numbers go higher, plus from my POV these swaps are the new cool thing to do. I m not even in this one, but I check the thread every day, just to keep up. So in a sense I am in it. I agree Crazy….
> 
> - therealSteveN
> 
> man i get called a lot things on this forum but never character, thats a fresh one-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Character is a good thing.  We really do need to get you out of that goofy state you live in, pretty soon you won t even speak Merican anymore.
> 
> - therealSteveN


si !


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Can you share a link to the space helmet Dave?
> 
> - Keebler1


Nathan shared the link in his post. I'm on my phone so it's a pain to do a link without it being super wide and messing up the thread. But here's a sexy beast wearing one.


----------



## Lazyman

The sexy beast is that lathe. Not so sure about the one standing next to it.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, that was an interesting morning. Used hot hide glue for the first time, and didn't glue myself to the bench. Did end up with my practice tabletop glued to the vise chop briefly (I was using the vise to hold it while I applied edge-banding). I think I like it, but I might need to get a shop microwave, as my little lunch-size crock-pot takes a couple hours to get the glue up to working temp.

Also fiddled with the juniper bowl a little.


----------



## Keebler1

Thats a nice looking bowl Dave


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks! It's getting there, Keebs. Still got at least three turning sessions (hollow lid, finish bottom, finish lid & handle) left on it. There's also a big crack on the bottom that I'm debating about - fill, or just stabilize it enough that it won't break there. I'll figure that out next time I'm in the shop, maybe.


----------



## pottz

> Thats a nice looking bowl Dave
> 
> - Keebler1


+1


----------



## Lazyman

Dave, I keep a large plastic bowl of warm tap water, a rag and a 3M abrasive pad nearby when I use HHG. Comes in handy to get glue off your hands, bench, vise as well as the squeeze out. A lot easier to get it off before it dries. It pays to think about the getting the HHG warming as soon as you get to the shop. I actually keep a small plug-in burner and stick the inner glue pot in a pot of water to more quickly preheat my glue when I didn't plan far enough ahead.

Also, you can shock 2 pieces glued with with HHG apart with a chisel should you miss a spot and you stick 2 things together that shouldn't be. This is a trick that violin makers use when repairing old instruments.

BTW, a microwave is a great way to quickly dry green bowls after rough turning so that you don't have to wait weeks or months for it to dry before you finish turning it so it is a great addition to the shop. A small bowl can be ready to finish in a few hours and large one by the next day. I often see microwaves at garage and estate sales for under $10 but you can find new ones under $50 too.


----------



## EricFai

Good looking bowl there Dave.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, guys. The lid was originally going to be the bowl, but I kept having big chunks of the light sapwood go flying off, so it became a lid…

Nathan, I've got a sink with hot water in the shop, so heading over to that to wash off my hands works pretty well. I've also got 10 boxes of nitrile gloves on hand, and I use them a lot. In the dry climate here, my hands get pretty beat up if I'm dunking them in solvents and oils and such. Also, I refrigerate the glue overnight, so first thing in the morning I stick it in a pan of 150 degree water (from the tap) and that's the pan that goes into the little crock pot which gets plugged in. It still takes a while before the glue is usable, though.

My glue is a little thin, I think, as I'm still figuring things out. I used Don Williams's setup for hot hide glue. But because I'm new to it, I still need to get in the habit of getting it going first thing in the morning. If I remember and get it plugged in before my morning walk, it should be usable shortly after I get back, though. If I remember.

I didn't know about shocking two pieces apart. I'll have to try that.

Yeah, I figure I'll keep an eye open for a garage sale microwave next spring. Thing is, we gave two microwaves away when we moved from MN… dang it.


----------



## Lazyman

Practice shocking apart on some scraps before you need to use it on something you care about.  It takes a little practice. I the Paul Sellers has a video on that, IIRC. If you haven't tried a rub joint yet you should. I was surprised at just how well that works. It is especially handy when you can't get a clamp into place easily. I was also surprised at how thin the HHG needs to be, especially for hammering veneer.

That's great idea using the condiment bottle in the water bath. I'll have to remember that. Earlier this year I found an electric glue Hold Heat glue pot which will be good when doing veneer but for gluing parts together, the bottle would be more convenient.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I did a rub joint to get the edge banding started today, Nathan. Once I had the end tacked down, I worked my way around the rest of the circle. Just one clamp to hold the tail end in place while I knifed through the two layers of edge-banding to get a good joint. We'll see how it looks tomorrow.


----------



## Keebler1

I am trying to put in hinges with the brass screws. Drilled pulot holes with the drill bit they suggest but have 1 or 2 screws that I am stripping the heads on. Screwing them in by hand. Will an impact driver help if I dont go full bore with it?


----------



## pottz

> I am trying to put in hinges with the brass screws. Drilled pulot holes with the drill bit they suggest but have 1 or 2 screws that I am stripping the heads on. Screwing them in by hand. Will an impact driver help if I dont go full bore with it?
> 
> - Keebler1


i wouldn't you'll probably regret it.try some hind of lubricant like wax or maybe go a size bigger on the drill bit.what wood are you screwing into ?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I am trying to put in hinges with the brass screws. Drilled pulot holes with the drill bit they suggest but have 1 or 2 screws that I am stripping the heads on. Screwing them in by hand. Will an impact driver help if I dont go full bore with it?


Nope. An impact driver may strip them, or might snap them off for you.

The way to deal with brass screws is to get steel screws the same size. Run the steel ones into the holes first, then remove them and put in the brass ones.


----------



## pottz

> I am trying to put in hinges with the brass screws. Drilled pulot holes with the drill bit they suggest but have 1 or 2 screws that I am stripping the heads on. Screwing them in by hand. Will an impact driver help if I dont go full bore with it?
> 
> Nope. An impact driver may strip them, or might snap them off for you.
> 
> The way to deal with brass screws is to get steel screws the same size. Run the steel ones into the holes first, then remove them and put in the brass ones.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


+1 thats a good idea.see thats why i hang around you,sometimes i learn something !


----------



## bndawgs

You guys think that I'll have any issues with this box and wood movement? Just a little over 4×5 inches with half the inch material. Giving it as a gift, so this one has to last. Lol


----------



## bndawgs

Doesn't brusso and some of the other hinge companies include steel screws with their hinges?


----------



## pottz

> You guys think that I ll have any issues with this box and wood movement? Just a little over 4×5 inches with half the inch material. Giving it as a gift, so this one has to last. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Steve


the way you made it and the size,i think it will be fine.


----------



## Keebler1

Ok guess i will go by lowes next weekend. Im screwing them into grenadillo


----------



## DavePolaschek

Looks like it'll be fine, Steve. And yeah, I think it's brusso that includes steel screws with their brasses.

Keebs, you could order online from Fastenere and they'd be in your mailbox by next weekend. I get most of my screws, nuts and bolts from them since moving here where I don't have a Fastenal store five minutes from me.


----------



## drsurfrat

> The way to deal with brass screws is to get steel screws the same size. Run the steel ones into the holes first, then remove them and put in the brass ones.
> - Dave Polaschek


I now do this with every brass screw I put in. I also have a little block of beeswax that I scrape a bit onto each screw end. My succcess rate has gone from about 60 to 100 percent.


----------



## Mosquito

I do the same Mike. I wax both screws in the process


----------



## HokieKen

I use something like this to start short screws.


----------



## Keebler1

My problem isnt starting its towards the last 1/4 of the screw that it strips


----------



## Keebler1

Yall think lowes will have the screws i need?


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah Lowes should have what you need unless they're just extremely small.


----------



## pottz

> I use something like this to start short screws.
> 
> - HokieKen


thats a great tool for doing screws period.


----------



## EarlS

The local Ace Hardware has an amazing selection of odd sizes and type of screws and fasteners. I don't even bother with the big box stores when I need something odd.


----------



## EricFai

Sometimes those local hardware stores are better than the big box stores. Especially when to need to find something odd


----------



## drsurfrat

> My problem isnt starting its towards the last 1/4 of the screw that it strips
> 
> - Keebler1


Yep, as the screw goes in there is more surface area to bind up. Precutting and waxing will give you less friction towards that last few turns.


----------



## pottz

> Sometimes those local hardware stores are better than the big box stores. Especially when to need to find something odd
> 
> - Eric


local hardware stores,hmmm ive heard of those,kind of like a unicorn ?


----------



## DavePolaschek

I use my local hardware store for a lot of stuff. But his selection of wood screws is not great, so those mostly get ordered online. Plus I prefer Robertson drive for most uses, which he won't stock (reasonable enough).

Got the edge banding on my little practice table yesterday. Legs went on today. Got hide glue was nice for that. Coat each leg, rotate it a little to spread the glue, and align it quickly, because it was already starting to hold. All three legs in, then all three wedges in about five minutes, no clamps involved.










I probably should've had more splay on the legs, but it's too late for that now.


----------



## duckmilk

Ace Haardware has a wide variety of screws and they are priced per screw so you don't have to buy a full package. My go to for specialized screws as well.


----------



## pottz

> I use my local hardware store for a lot of stuff. But his selection of wood screws is not great, so those mostly get ordered online. Plus I prefer Robertson drive for most uses, which he won't stock (reasonable enough).
> 
> Got the edge banding on my little practice table yesterday. Legs went on today. Got hide glue was nice for that. Coat each leg, rotate it a little to spread the glue, and align it quickly, because it was already starting to hold. All three legs in, then all three wedges in about five minutes, no clamps involved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I probably should've had more splay on the legs, but it's too late for that now.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


lookin real nice.what is this table gonna be used for ?


----------



## EricFai

Looking good there Dave. The banding turned out great.


----------



## DavePolaschek

What's it going to be used for? Practicing veneering so I'm more confident I'll be able to do the new top for our dining room table correctly.

It'll probably end up sitting on the veranda next to one of the chairs, but we'll see.


----------



## Lazyman

I picked up a few turning blanks at an estate sale this weekend.


----------



## EricFai

Looks to be more than a few, great score.


----------



## jeffswildwood

For hinges there are three tools I use. An awl (pointed) from a swap and a bird cage awl from Ken. I also use a vix bit. Works great but you have to watch the depth.


----------



## pottz

> I picked up a few turning blanks at an estate sale this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Lazyman


ok that gets an lj's "YOU SUCK" award ! so too make it even worse how much ?


----------



## Lazyman

Well it wasn't cheap. I spent a total of $215 but it also included one of these, new in box.

I pretty much suck.


----------



## pottz

> Well it wasn't cheap. I spent a total of $215 but it also included one of these, new in box.
> 
> I pretty much suck.
> 
> - Lazyman


oh hell yeah you suck big time…....but congrats on the score ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice score, Nathan.


----------



## Lazyman

They weren't even ready to sell the tools in the garage, yet. The son said his dad was a retired minister and started turning as a hobby and became a rep for Easy Wood Tools and did demos at stores, clubs and trade shows. I got a glimpse into the garage and it is packed full of tools. He must have had hundreds if not thousands of pen blanks. Too bad I don't really turn pens. I only made a small dent on the larger blanks.


----------



## pottz

> They weren t even ready to sell the tools in the garage, yet. The son said his dad was a retired minister and started turning as a hobby and became a rep for Easy Wood Tools and did demos at stores, clubs and trade shows. I got a glimpse into the garage and it is packed full of tools. He must have had hundreds if not thousands of pen blanks. Too bad I don t really turn pens. I only made a small dent on the larger blanks.
> 
> - Lazyman


now your just teasing us,damn it ;-) you goin back for more id assume?


----------



## pottz

posted some bowls i just made for xmas if anyone is interested.a good warm up for the swap.


----------



## Keebler1

Nathan sounds like a good time to start turning more pens


----------



## Lazyman

> now your just teasing us,damn it ;-) you goin back for more id assume?
> - pottz


They said that they would have another sale to clear out the tools in the garage and the remaining wood sometime in January. I think that the number of tools and how to price them was sort of daunting, not knowing what most of them are. They also wanted to clear out most of the house so that they could bring half of the stuff inside because there just isn't room for woodworker feeding frenzy out there right now. The garage was well organized. Just really full. I offered to help them set some fair prices on them or at least review them if they want in hopes of getting first shot at a few tools. I also recommended that he contact the local turning clubs about the sale to get the buyers out.


----------



## HokieKen

I screwed up again and left a favorable comment on one of Earl's projects.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Fellas,
Just returned from a whirlwind vacation. Caught up on this thread now, for the most part. Earl's clock looks amazing. Dave, the table looks fun, and I agree more splay would look nice. HHG sounds like… an adventure.
I have done zero woodworking recently and there is none on the horizon. However I still hope to get the lathe shaft by Christmas and maybe make a mess with it in January.
I love the tip on steel screws to form the hole before putting in brass - that's so simple it's genius. I've had those struggles, though may not have had steel screws that small on hand if I'd thought of it.
Keep on truckin', y'all.


----------



## EarlS

> I screwed up again and left a favorable comment on one of Earl s projects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


I gotta get rid of the extras one way or another. At least I'm getting better at it. Now I don't include beer as a bribe and it isn't a mallet. On a positive note, Kenny did get a whole bunch of free bubble wrap that he can pop.


----------



## HokieKen

Welcome back John!

I'm plotting my revenge Earl… ;-)


----------



## drsurfrat

I just found a good idea for quick, possibly useful Christmas gifts. GoDonut phone and tablet stand. Just need lathe and tablesaw or circle cutter, handsaw and chisels… You'd have to experiment on dimensions and angles though.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Hey John! Good to see you.

The table… well today I sawed off the wedges and the tops of the legs, but mostly it just sat. I also cut open a little box I'm building, and now that's sitting. Front and center is a turned cup I decided to decorate with gunstock checkering. Man, is that a slow process!










The plan is to checker most of the body, then fill the bottoms of the checkering with GloPoxy, then sand (or turn) it down enough that it's level again, but with fine lines of epoxy left on the surface, and then finish it.

I tell ya, some of the ideas for projects my brain comes up with…


----------



## HokieKen

> I just found a good idea for quick, possibly useful Christmas gifts. GoDonut phone and tablet stand. Just need lathe and tablesaw or circle cutter, handsaw and chisels… You d have to experiment on dimensions and angles though.
> 
> - drsurfrat


Here's a quicker one Mike. I made this one for my first iPhone in 2007 and been using it ever since. Cost about 6" of a wire coat hanger ;-)


----------



## Keebler1

I have one I 3d printed but the one i use in the truck was from a swap that I got the kit in then turned the blank for it.


----------



## EarlS

Dave - that makes my hands ache just thinking of how tedius the checkering must be.


----------



## EricFai

Mike, donuts are for eating only

Dave, that will be a pretty turning, can't wait to see it.


----------



## DavePolaschek

It's not too bad, Earl. This video on YouTube shows the process pretty well, though I'm nowhere near as quick. But I got about 3/4 of the grooves cut in one direction, so I'm 3/8 done on laying them out. Then I'll need to deepen them with the 60 degree tool, and widen them with the 75 and 90 degree tools until the grooves meet and form points. Or since I'm not after points (or am going to sand them off), I probably can stop with the 60 degree tool.


----------



## HokieKen

A little Christmas cheer for shop time 









And Earl's clock has found a temporary home next to a bowl that Dick made 









My wife has another spot in mind for it but it has to wait until after Christmas because it will need a shelf and I ain't got no elf!


----------



## HokieKen

Takes some cajones to do checkering that fine on a round piece Dave. Hope it turns out good for ya!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, Kenny! It's the coarsest tool they had at 18lpi. I figure for my first try, I didn't want to go any finer.


----------



## HokieKen

Finally got all the parts cut to size for a batch of butter dishes. As usual, I'll be down to the wire for Christmas gifts…


----------



## Keebler1

At least you will get them done on time Kenny. I told my wife saturday evening her present and the kids present would be late this year.


----------



## HokieKen

You have a lot more confidence in me than I do Keebler…


----------



## pottz

well im glad to say ive got mine pretty much done,so not scramble to finish.gotta start getting some ideas for the swap project now.


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - is that butternut? Nice bowl BTW. Dick makes some nice pieces with the Ringmaster.

I'm making a ukulele hanger, basically a piece of wood with 2 pieces of dowel stuck in it, for my oldest daughter. I always make sure to set the bar low when it comes to making stuff for Christmas (or anything else for that matter). I still have a workbench to finish that hasn't been touched in months.


----------



## Keebler1

Buy a 3d printer ukelele holder will be started in ubder 5 minutes then you get back to drinking beer


----------



## therealSteveN

> Well it wasn't cheap. I spent a total of $215 but it also included one of these, new in box.
> 
> I pretty much suck.
> 
> - Lazyman


The plane alone would be an ok trade, but throw all the blanks in? Didja get anything else? Sounds like a vault from U suck, to an epic U suck.


----------



## Lazyman

Yes, one of those Rockler silicone mats (the smaller one) , some mostly unused Yorkshire grit and some mother of pearl flakes for inlay.

Still sucking! Now I'm just got to find a place to store it other than on top of the top I just glued up for the workbench I'm building.


----------



## HokieKen

Not Butternut Earl. That picture is a little washed out. It's Walnut and birdseye Maple.


----------



## HokieKen

I like box joints. But sometimes the tedium of cutting them is almost more than I can bare.


----------



## Lazyman

Mix it up, Kenny and use a sliding dumb ass.

Is Dumb ass one word or two?


----------



## HokieKen

If you have to ask…


----------



## Lazyman

So one then. 

Edit: I just realized that a dumb ass is an ass that can't speak and a dumbass is one that does.


----------



## HokieKen

LOL! Hadn't heard that but I see a coffee mug in my future


----------



## EricFai

Have to admit, some of those coffee cups can be right on q at times.


----------



## Lazyman

I might need to use my CNC to V-Carve a sign for my shop.


----------



## Bluenote38

Well, well, well… This could be a good reason to get a couple new turning tools and a new chuck. Count me in!


----------



## pottz

wouldn't be funny if we get paired up again bill-lol.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Takes some cajones to do checkering that fine on a round piece Dave. Hope it turns out good for ya!


Reminded me of a quote:

Crash: "You gotta play this game with fear and arrogance."

Nuke: "Right. Fear and ignorance."

Fear and ignorance seems perfect.

Yesterday was no shop time. Made it out to the shop without getting blown away this morning, and getting back into it. But also did a minor repair on a little box I'm building. And threw a mouse that got caught in one of my traps outside for the ravens to eat. 'Tis the season!



> Edit: I just realized that a dumb ass is an ass that can't speak and a dumbass is one that does.


Nice, Nathan! Made me laugh!

Hey, welcome, Bill!


----------



## Bluenote38

> wouldn t be funny if we get paired up again bill-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Lol… yes and I'll be expecting something super cool!! You do such amazing work.


----------



## pottz

> wouldn t be funny if we get paired up again bill-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Lol… yes and I ll be expecting something super cool!! You do such amazing work.
> 
> - Bill Berklich


thanks bill. glad you joined the party.


----------



## HokieKen

Welcome Bill!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Mix it up, Kenny and use a sliding dumb ass.
> 
> - Lazyman


I about choked on my coffee when I read this. I'd forgot all about that joint. )


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Mix it up, Kenny and use a sliding dumb ass.
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> I about choked on my coffee when I read this. I d forgot all about that joint. )
> 
> - jeffswildwood


how can you forget that famous joint :<))))))))))


----------



## drsurfrat

You're in Bill.

OK, someone tell me about the sliding dumbass.


----------



## EricFai

Welcome Bill.

Yes do tell Kenny!!


----------



## pottz

> Welcome Bill.
> 
> Yes do tell Kenny!!
> 
> - Eric


+1


----------



## HokieKen

LOL. It was a few years back and I was doing an exercise where you cut a set of dovetails every day for 30 days to help improve your technique. I was kinda reporting my progress in the active swap thread at the time for suggestions and critique. Somewhere around day 4 I was really starting to feel pretty confident in my results. So I plopped down on my shop stool that night and laid out a set of dovetails and went to sawing. Layed that board on the mating one and marked the lines for the tails and sawed those out. Then I slid them together and realized I had laid the angle in the wrong direction on the pins. And then carried it over to the tails without noticing. So I basically ended up with a set of inverted sliding dovetails. Which is worthless as a corner joint. So I reported that I had discovered a new kind of joint and dubbed it the *Sliding Dumbass*.

It was one of those leasons you don't want to forget. So I've kept it as a reminder ever since.


----------



## duckmilk

Good memories )

However, it's just a variation of the box joint.


----------



## drsurfrat

priceless, and not unique…


----------



## HokieKen

True, I could have claimed it was just a tapered box joint. But Sliding Dumbass just has a nice ring to it ;-)


----------



## EricFai

Good one Kenny. Did you make all the way through the 30 days? Keeping little samples laying around is actually a great idea, I have a few in my shop.


----------



## HokieKen

I probably did about a dozen sets in the 30 days. It would be a miracle if I got 30 straight days in the shop. But I will say it was a huge improvement in my ability to cut DTs by hand. I can cut them now and pass them off as moderately competent…


----------



## Woodmaster1

If I had my students cut dovetails for 30 days when I taught they would have done what I did when I was a student. I locked the shop teacher in the tool room. I did pay a price for that move corporal punishment was acceptable in the sixties.


----------



## drsurfrat

I meant not unique to you. I'm sure that many other LJs have done that. The name is priceless.


----------



## MikeB_UK

> I meant not unique to you. I m sure that many other LJs have done that. The name is priceless.
> 
> - drsurfrat


How very dare you - I have never cut a dovetail with the pins facing the wrong way.

Made some nice looking tapered box joints in my time though


----------



## HokieKen

The worst part is that that Sliding Dumbass wasn't even a particularly good fit :-/


----------



## Lazyman

I was really suppose to be a gear. He just forgot to make it round.


----------



## Bluenote38

> LOL. the *Sliding Dumbass*.
> 
> It was one of those leasons you don't want to forget. So I've kept it as a reminder ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Kenny you should put together a class on it and sell it - you could be a woodworking Internet sensation


----------



## bndawgs

I'm pretty sure Ted already stole the design and is selling plans for it.


----------



## EarlS

Today is the first day of a whopping 11 days off!!! Unfortunately, my folks were supposed to fly out yesterday but their flight was cancelled due to extreme wind along the front range of the Rockies combined with the high winds here in the Midwest. That means they can't get out here since all of the flights are full thru Christmas. I was looking forward to having my Dad's expertise helping keep me from screwing anything up like making buzzard tails (think sliding dumbass, only longer) for the end cap.

Look out Nathan, I'm going to be working on the workbench as much as possible. My first problem is figuring out where I'm at in the build since it has been so long. The dust was DEEP on the top sections. I'd say the wood acclimated to the shop.


----------



## HokieKen

That sucks your folks can't make it out Earl. You would think the airline would accommodate somehow since it was a cancelled flight. Enjoy the 11 days though! I'm more than a little jealous…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Damn Earl. Super jealous. I usually take between Xmas and New Years but wasn't able to this year due to staffing issues. I'm in desperate need for a break, enjoy the time man. Can't wait to see that bench get finished.


----------



## Lazyman

11 days off… I'd get in the car and go pick them up.

I am in the process of fitting my wagon vise to the bottom of the bench top before I start on the making the legs. I may even have all of the wood I need for that. I just have to figure out where and how to move the top out of the way so that I can use my table saw.

BTW, I just checked the work days left calculator spreadsheet that I created when I was counting down to my retirement date. After I hit the date, it started counting retirement days. I've now had 2048 days off in a row since I retired. Yeah, Yeah. I know. I suck.


----------



## HokieKen

I definitely won't be using that spreadsheet. The depression would be oppressive :-(


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Agreed, I have about 15 years left. Sigh….I should be able to retire before 60 at least.


----------



## pottz

gonna take off 11 days myself between xmas and new years. 4 years left for me to retirement,if i can make it !


----------



## Mosquito

Yup, I won't be counting any days to retirement either lol It's more appropriate to be counting decades, at this point (3)

I've actually not yet made sliding dumbass or any derivative there of, just really crappy dovetails lol


----------



## Keebler1

What is retirement? I have never attempted dovetails and dont see it in my near future


----------



## therealSteveN

Kenny, I'm betting you aren't the first person to make inside out DTs. For a long while mine were dubbed as Punkin Teeth they fit so poorly.

That corner a day for 30 days really does work though if you do them in the correct order, or if it doesn't then just consider knitting or some other softer discipline, lest you hurt yourself.

Approaching 2 years of retirement I can say it's pretty good work if you qualify. The scariest thing to a retired person is what we are facing in inflation. When your pay doesn't reflect changes for the "new" price of goods, it can scare ya shirtless. So it's not all gravy, all I can say is quit buying, and start saving. But really, if you didn't choose to plan financially then it's not going to be what ya hoped for.


----------



## pottz

> What is retirement? I have never attempted dovetails and dont see it in my near future
> 
> - Keebler1


the only dovetails i do are with a router and a jig,hand cut is not in my future either.


----------



## EarlS

Anything that has hand and cut in the same sentence makes me nervous because cut hands hurt. See how that logic works? As for retirement, well, I don't expect to re-tire my car for a while….

Some of the parts for the workbench sat around so long they are bit more twisty than I remember them being.


----------



## HokieKen

I still do half-blinds using my PC jig and router Pottz. But honestly, I think it's faster to hand cut the thru DTs depending on how many you're doing. If you're making one or two boxes, then hand cut is my choice. If you have to make a dozen drawer boxes though, it's probably worth the time to set up the jig. But I don't have a template for through DTs for my jig so in that situation, box joints it is ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> Some of the parts for the workbench sat around so long they are bit more twisty than I remember them being.
> 
> - EarlS


I wouldn't bother doing your final surfacing until right before your ready to assemble Earl. Once you get it all together, the structure will help constrain individual parts against getting wonky. But a big top just laying there has nothing to keep it from contorting to its heart's desire…


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> 
> That corner a day for 30 days really does work though if you do them in the correct order, ...
> 
> - therealSteveN


I didn't know there was an order SteveN? I actually didn't follow any particular schedule, I just heard "30 Days of Dovetails" somewhere and decided to sit down and lay out a corner each evening and see how my quality progressed over a month. I varied the layout from day-to-day so I wasn't just doing the same thing over and over but otherwise, I was just practicing.


----------



## pottz

> I still do half-blinds using my PC jig and router Pottz. But honestly, I think it s faster to hand cut the thru DTs depending on how many you re doing. If you re making one or two boxes, then hand cut is my choice. If you have to make a dozen drawer boxes though, it s probably worth the time to set up the jig. But I don t have a template for through DTs for my jig so in that situation, box joints it is ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


actually i prefer the look of a box joint myself.


----------



## HokieKen

Depending on the specific project, I tend to agree pottz. I think the only project I've ever used dovetails as a visible joint on was my Mike Pecovich Tea Box. I liked the look of the proud dovetails he used on his so I went with it. Otherwise for visible corner joints, I typically tend to use box joints too. I like the look and they are quick and easy to cut on the table saw with a jig.


----------



## therealSteveN

> ...
> 
> That corner a day for 30 days really does work though if you do them in the correct order, ...
> 
> - therealSteveN
> 
> I didn t know there was an order SteveN? I actually didn t follow any particular schedule, I just heard "30 Days of Dovetails" somewhere and decided to sit down and lay out a corner each evening and see how my quality progressed over a month. I varied the layout from day-to-day so I wasn t just doing the same thing over and over but otherwise, I was just practicing.
> 
> - HokieKen


The first I had ever heard to do that I believe was when Thee Schwartz was still at Pop WW, and he promoted that, along with following his steps to a "perfect DT"

Likely some past Master like Tage Frid wrote about it, and maybe someone before that, and some ancient Egyptian, yada yada.

It follows a lot of educational platforms, like playing music, taught, then fine tuned by repetition, so in theory it makes sense. The learning part just needs to include a good grasp of the steps involved. Error here makes you repeatedly frustrated.

I say this because I don't find there to be anything inherently plain and simple about hand cut DTs, they will be inside out depending on where you are in relationship to the face you are looking at. Lotta difference between inside and outside faces. The how to saw is pretty easy, it's the faces that have always been my downfall. I've had a few false starts, and had to really think about that steps portion, before it seemed right. Sounds like you had a dash of that as well.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm tracking now. When you said "do them in the correct order" I thought you meant there was a series of different exercises for different days that built on the previous day's lesson. But now I see you just meant to process of cutting one side, laying out the adjoining side, then cutting the second side.

As far as "in the correct order" that depends on who you ask ;-) I like to do my tails first. I just think it's easier to lay out the tails using dividers and bevel then use those to mark the pins. But I think most people do the opposite.

So what say ye dovetailers? Pins first or tails first?


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'm tails first, because I can gang-cut the tails, and when the front board and the back are slightly different, the pins can be adjusted to fit.

Doing a dovetail a day for a month helped, but nothing like grinding out 70-some dovetailed bookcases which really was a lot of practice. I don't know that I'm especially competent at this point, but I am well-practiced.


----------



## drsurfrat

I do tails first. I don't have a power router, and don't have a jig for my tablesaw even for box joints, so it is all hand cuts - and knuckles - as Earl said.


----------



## Lazyman

My Milescraft DT jig requires tails first. 










I've never had the discipline to do the 30 days of dovetails thing so my hand cut DTs suck. It seems like I always wind up removing wood in the wrong place when they are too tight. When I see someone like Frank Klausz cut dovetails in 3 minutes without basically no layout and they go together without any paring with a chisel, it really pisses me off. They are kind of ugly but still look better than mine when I am try hard to make them fit.


----------



## MikeB_UK

Tails first, I find it easier to tweak the pins to fit the tails than the other way around.


----------



## therealSteveN

Tails if I am cutting for more than one corner, like Dave said you can gang cut tails. If I'm just doing a one of, Pins first which makes the layout easier for me. I think how you were taught might be the reasoning. I've not seen a lot on this either way for a few years, but for a while a few years ago it was like gang affiliation, someone from the other gang and it was on. )) Stupid what sets some folks off.

I know from the doing, only woodworkers can tell you if hand cut or not, most of mine laid out look amazingly machine cut, because I was taught to handsaw mine years ago, and the spacing was just even, heck may as well use a jig and a router, end result is they look like machine cut. All of this tiny and tight stuff isn't that old.


----------



## duckmilk

I cut DTs tails first, but I think I have cut pins first a couple of times. To me, either is ok since I haven't done any really tiny ones. I don't own a jig or DT router bit so all by hand, but you can easily see they weren't cut by a machine also.


----------



## EricFai

It's been years since I have cut DT's and they didn't look good. I may have to try again some day.


----------



## Woodmaster1

All this talk about retirement you don't want to do it. You have tremendous responsibility when to get up, what to do, woodworking projects, nap, run around seeing friends or shopping. There is so much to do not enough time in the day. I don't miss teaching one day. I loved it but 40 years was long enough. The last handcut dovetail I did was a blind dovetail my first year teaching woodworking 46 years ago. I didn't have enough equipment for the students to do it.


----------



## EricFai

Need to add fishing to the to do list for retirement.


----------



## duckmilk

Retirement. I basically involuntarily retired sometime in 2013 because of lack of available work. Three years later, my wife said I needed to get out of the house and find a job. So I put a stop to that conversation, I went to work part time in the distillery. Been there 5 years now ) 
Edit: My doctor doesn't like my liver enzyme results much.


----------



## bndawgs

Speaking of distillery, I've been bitten by the bourbon bug. I've been doing a fair bit of hunting lately. It's definitely not the best hobby to get into I'm realizing. lol


----------



## duckmilk

^ But it is soooo enjoyable


----------



## Lazyman




----------



## bndawgs

Duck, which distillery do you work at? And how can we get some bottles to my house? lol


----------



## pottz

> ^ But it is soooo enjoyable
> 
> - duckmilk


what the hell the worst thing is we die with a smile on our faces !


----------



## pottz

> - Lazyman


well i never realized i was a chemical engineer-lol. matter of fact im doing some scientific testing as i type !


----------



## EarlS

FWIW - I am a degreed chemical engineer with a real life diploma. I remind folks that our bodies are just one big biochemical plant which is why chemical engineers are the best, most important engineers.

I remember something from the Toxicology class I took. The body breaks down ethanol into acetaldehyde, but methanol breaks down to formaldehyde which attacks the optic nerve and causes blindness and is toxic.


----------



## HokieKen

Our bodies are also machines and are a complex system of subsystems and components performing mechanical functions. Which is why mechanical engineers are the most important.


----------



## HokieKen

Sharpen, some finish and a sheath and I'll have the first Christmas gift complete…


----------



## drsurfrat

A group of engineers were talking about what kind of engineer God was since He created such a complex human being. the EE said He must be electrical, the whole body depends on electric and ionic impulses to do everything. The Chem Eng said no, He's a chemical engineer, the body is a system of complex fluid exchange, filtration and reactions. The ME said no, we are fundamentally mechanical, but on every scale of measurement, large to microscopic. The software engineer said no, He has to be a civil, who else would put a sewer system right through the middle of a recreation area.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Sharpen, some finish and a sheath and I'll have the first Christmas gift complete…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


your son should be very happy with the very beautiful gift :<))))))))))


----------



## duckmilk

> Duck, which distillery do you work at? And how can we get some bottles to my house? lol
> 
> - Steve


Steve, I work at Western Son Distillery which now only produces vodka (sometimes gin) and is in 46 states and 6 or more foreign countries. They also make flavored vodka and are making a lot of (soon to be on the shelf) products such as ready to drink bottled mixes, ready to freeze mixes (called spiked ice, think frozen popsicles) and soon to be, another totally different product which I am not able to talk about now.
The original unflavored vodka is still the primary focus of the company and has become the 6th or 7th most popular in the nation as far as sales.
Just look for the name in the store.


----------



## duckmilk

> Sharpen, some finish and a sheath and I'll have the first Christmas gift complete…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Looks remarkably like one I have Kenny except the logo is in a different place ;-) Actually used it today to open a bottle too!


----------



## EricFai

Looks good Ken.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Talking about retirement. I found it's great in the warm months, but in the cold ones, not too much. In warm months I have plenty to do to keep me busy. Also, as stated above, this economy is getting a bit "taxing" when your income don't change much.


----------



## drsurfrat

Can any of you clear this up for me? I got a box of taps, and one was marked 1/2-13. Except it is much larger than 1/2 inch: 0.598. It does have 13 tpi, and does not have a taper. Any ideas? Pic is my known 1/2-13 (on R) with the one in question (L)










I also got a little die handle with a very cool iris attachment (top of pic)...


----------



## HokieKen

You got me on that one Mike. Can't find any mention of a thread that size and pitch in the Machinist Handbook. Or even a metric equivalent.


----------



## HokieKen

> Looks remarkably like one I have Kenny except the logo is in a different place ;-) Actually used it today to open a bottle too!
> 
> - duckmilk


You wouldn't model yours so I figured I would ;-)


----------



## drsurfrat

It's an ongoing problem with his welding-slag PMB.


----------



## HokieKen

Sewer through a recreation area LOL 

Butter dishes are in the home stretch. I might not be in the shop on Christmas eve!


----------



## Keebler1

Photo album. Have one more yo cut and put together then have to sand and finish them. Grenadillo and red oak.









And a couple of pens for my mom and dad


----------



## pottz

looks real good keebs.


----------



## HokieKen

Either your parents are tiny or those pens are huge!

I like to photo album idea


----------



## pottz




----------



## HokieKen

I wanted to buy this Pottz but my wife said NO :-(


----------



## DavePolaschek

Good looking knife, Ken. And nice progress on the butter dishes.

No idea, Mike.

Nice photo album and pens, Keebs!

Retirement. Sure glad I bailed when I did. Trying to work through these past couple years would've been nasty. I prefer the cold months to the warm right now, but that's probably mostly because my sweetie keep finding yard work for me when the weather is nice out, and we haven't been able to take any vacations. On cold days, I just head to the shop and put my head down until it's time for lunch. And then maybe again in the afternoon if we don't have any errands to run.

But my previous house, it took me 13 years to work through my "punch down" list that I made when I bought it, because work kept interfering with getting stuff done on the house. Here, we've been in the house just a little over two years, and we've mostly finished fixing things up already. Be another year until I'm done with the things I want to do, but there's nothing that needs to be done. So retirement is working pretty well for me.


----------



## drsurfrat

You are making us all jealous, Dave.


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny there is a youtube video on making one but he uses math and comes up with angles to cut the wood at so you wont need the piece at the front so it looks like a standard photo album. That was too much for me. I had planned on having stuff cncd on the front of one but may hold off.


----------



## pottz

> I wanted to buy this Pottz but my wife said NO :-(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


oh man thats hilarious,youd be the hit of any ugly sweater party.


----------



## JD77

Hey gang, sorry to have missed so much chat. I've been soaking up the time taking my kids skiing for the first time. Arkansas snow only last a few days at most and a last minute opportunity dropped in our laps to visit Pagosa Springs, CO.

Mike, is there any taper on the tap? It's gotta be the OD for something that is nominally ID.

Kenny, buy the sweater, nobody can deny its greatness.

Duck, I'll keep my eye out for the gin, but it'll have to be quite remarkable to get me to switch from my local favorite. I always thought I hated gin….

Keebler and Kenny, great looking gifts. My gift list keeps growing each year and I've fallen away from making custom gifts as nice as yours. Maybe I should join a swap to make me prioritize the effort…

Steve, I'm with you on the bourbon. Always looking for a reason to get another bottle. Just like the gin, I always thought is was for old farts with no taste…which obviously can't be true, right?


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - you'd better take lots of pictures of those butter dishes. They are looking GOOD!!!

Keebs - sane thing as Kenny - lots of pics on the Project post.

Meanwhile, I managed to glue the dog strip to the wrong end of the front section for the bench. Today will be spent cutting it off and re-working everything back to the proper dimensions and layout. I woke up this morning with a plan on how to do it. It's amazing what your mind does when you are sleeping. I need to try that at work.


----------



## recycle1943

> Can any of you clear this up for me? I got a box of taps, and one was marked 1/2-13. Except it is much larger than 1/2 inch: 0.598. It does have 13 tpi, and does not have a taper. Any ideas? Pic is my known 1/2-13 (on R) with the one in question (L)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a little die handle with a very cool iris attachment (top of pic)...
> 
> - drsurfrat


I'd guess a pipe tap - galvanized or black iron ?


----------



## therealSteveN

> I wanted to buy this Pottz but my wife said NO :-(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


We were at my Sisters over the weekend for our Christmas with them, in the AM we decided to watch a Christmas movie, and talking about attributes, and lines from favs. ********************ters full popped up, not once but twice, so we watched the Griswold's trip through Christmas wonderment. All I gotta say about that is.

"Every Time Catherine Revved Up The Microwave, I'd P!$$ My Pants And Forget About Who I Was For About Half An Hour Or So."

Cousin Eddie has more golden lines in that flick than most anyone in any flick, wonderful movie I've seen it 30, 40 times, still LMAO. Sometimes ya start chuckling when a zinger is coming up, knowing.


----------



## therealSteveN

I appreciate the talk about what kind of engineer, was good for a few laughs.


----------



## Keebler1

Earl what would happen if you left the dog strip there and put another where its supposed to be?


----------



## HokieKen

Good luck Earl!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Good luck on your recovery, Earl! Or should I say "design update"?

I finished checkering that cup. Or rather, I didn't finish, because I didn't bring everything to points, but it's done enough that I called it complete.



Learned a bunch of things along the way, so that's something.


----------



## Lazyman

Earl just switch from left to right or right to left handedness. Might be less work.


----------



## drsurfrat

> I d guess a pipe tap - galvanized or black iron ?
> - recycle1943


Nope, there is no taper, and there is no 13 tpi as an NPT standard. Since it is marked 1/2-13 and clearly isn't, I think I will toss it before it confuses me or anyone else…


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yeah, tossing it would especially be a good idea if it were to be used around anyone else.

When I worked at the mill, we had a Hilti rotary hammer that took SDS+ bits and we also had the standard SDS bits for a smaller hammer that was rarely used. For some reason we had some propreitary bit that almost fit in the Hilti hammer and I informed mangement about it letting them know it was going to become a problem if it was left around. Sure enough, we were in the middle of a downtime ($$$$$), time sensitive project and someone grabbed the questionable bit and destroyed the front end of the Hilti which we had no backup for. We had a new hammer in hand less than an hour later from Grainger for under $3K but in the mean time it left a bunch of millwrights and maintenance technicians pushing brooms vs. getting the job done.

They were big on pushing 5S projects but some of the people in management couldn't spell 5S so it didn't happen very quickly.


----------



## MikeB_UK

> Can any of you clear this up for me? I got a box of taps, and one was marked 1/2-13. Except it is much larger than 1/2 inch: 0.598. It does have 13 tpi, and does not have a taper. Any ideas? Pic is my known 1/2-13 (on R) with the one in question (L)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a little die handle with a very cool iris attachment (top of pic)...
> 
> - drsurfrat


Guessing it's metric - 1 & 1/2 cm is .59 inch.

No taper just means it's a bottoming tap to finish off a stopped hole after a tapered tap


----------



## EricFai

Productive weekend, between starting to gluing up a number of small projects, (time consuming whiting for the glue to setup enough to remove the clamps). I built a stand for the new planner and put casters on it. Removed all the miscellaneous drops in back of the miter station and in the meantime removed all the sawdust.

I had to move the miter station down the wall a few feet to make room for the planer stand. So it lead to a bit of cleaning and organization. Also organized the peg boards, one in particular is next to the main bench where I do all of my layouts.

It has been a nice day to boot to, 65* and sunny. I'll take it for mid December.

Now after all that cleaning, really thinking about that DC System I should have installed last year. So the design starts and figure out the materials.


----------



## Keebler1

Eric wanna come build my next work bench…all the wood except the ply is sitting in front of my mitre saw station oh I also need cabinets to put my 3d printers on with storage for filament


----------



## drsurfrat

> Guessing it s metric - 1 & 1/2 cm is .59 inch.
> 
> No taper just means it s a bottoming tap to finish off a stopped hole after a tapered tap
> 
> - MikeB_UK


With pipe threads, the thread envelope actually tapers, not the grind.

It is really close to metric, 18tpi is 1.4mm threads and a standard coarse is M15×1.5

But I think I found my folly (from bad lighting). It is also faintly marked HELICOIL. This must be the bit to open up a destroyed 1/2-18 to insert their coil to restore a 1/2-18.


----------



## EricFai

Keebler, it sounds like you need to start that design process too. My work bench is not even completed yet. I have a piece of 3/4" avantech topped off with a sheet of 1/8" hardboard. Heck is not even screwed to the base. Waiting to figure out what I want to do with a good solid top, including the vise an dogs.

Then I can build a cabinet for the TS, which will be determined by the height of the bench, extra run out table. I have designed all of my benches and stands so the table top of the machines is at 36"

But the next real project is the DC System, then maybe a hard air line with 3 drops. At only 432 square feet, the small size still needs a little improvement.


----------



## Keebler1

I have plans for the workbench and bought the wood before the plane swap. Just havent gotten around to making it.


----------



## EricFai

I know the feeling.


----------



## HokieKen

Helicoil! Now that makes sense


----------



## HokieKen

It was a pretty good weekend in the shop  I got the knife finished other than a few more coats of poly to apply. And I got all the final trimming and angles cut on my butter dishes yesterday so I all I have left to do on those is a lot of sanding and then a couple coats of cutting board finish.

I almost pulled off the butter dishes without a hitch. But, even though I had the foresight and actually put this note on my drawing:









I still screwed up and oriented the endgrain top-bottom. Which looks better but it made chiseling the pockets out a real PITA.









That^ is after I'd already cracked that one and repaired it with super glue. So chiseling wasn't gonna work and I didn't want to have to start from scratch and make new ones. So I just milled them out.









Then pared to final depth and squared the corners with a chisel. All's well that ends well  Unless you have a mill though, I'd recommend making sure you never have to chisel into endgrain!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Chiseling in end grain, I've found, is a lot easier if I make stop-cuts so if I start splitting anything, it stops before wrecking the piece. But then making stop cuts for what you need would be pretty tricky too.


----------



## HokieKen

Endgrain chiseling is manageable in some woods. Walnut isn't one of those in my experience though…


----------



## Lazyman

Shop time was dedicated yesterday to fixing this.










I was investigating some varmint noises in the attic and stepped into a hole in the decking that one of the electricians must have cut to install the can light when the house was initially built. There was a thick piece of insulation filling the gap that made it look like there wasn't a gap in the dim light. Fortunately, only one leg went through so I only fell to the decking. Quite a surprise though. I put some wood strips in between the joists and used drywall screws to put the hanging sheet rock back in place. There is now a piece of plywood covering the gap in the decking too. Fortunately, we plan to paint soon anyway so I'll let the painters do the rest of the repair.


----------



## EricFai

That stinks, glad you didn't get hurt. And yes keep the varmints out of the house.


----------



## Lazyman

I didn't find the varmint because where the noise was coming from turned out to not be accessible from the attic. It is an area over a bay window. When I couldn't reach the spot I went outside and noticed something chewed through a fascia board. It sounded like they were having a party right around sunrise the morning before. I just hope it is a squirrel and not a rat. I set up some live traps outside in hopes that whatever it is likes almonds and I hope that they aren't raising any of their spawn in there.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Nathan, something similar happened to me once. Luckily the interior section below me was in the "chimney" area (void) of a gas fireplace, so no need for interior repair; but the rafter that broke my fall very nearly emasculated me, and left a black bruise across my inner thigh quite close to the… emasculation zone.

Those bay-window voids are great rodent areas, too. Best of luck dealing with them!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nasty, Nathan!

I got a call back from the EcoPoxy tech this morning. Turns out with solidified epoxy, heating it up to 145F or so will reliquify it. So I popped it in my crock pot that keeps my liquid hide glue at 150, and sure enough!

I also worked some on a juniper bowl. Mostly fixing mistakes from last time I was turning it.

The new air cleaner does a pretty good job of pulling dust out of the air in the shop, so yay!

And it looks like the glow-in-the-dark present may be back in play. Have to see how the GlowPoxy does in the dark, but I managed to mix a small batch, and it sets up pretty dang quick when it's at 140F or so. Go figure.


----------



## pottz

we get a lot of roof rats around my area.the neighbor had his trees pruned a couple months ago and i quickly saw were their hangout was,my neighbors attic.they had chewed a hole in the vent under the eves.from my observations id say at least several made it home.i told him about it and he said he was gonna call an exterminator,but that never happened.he rents and doesn't really care.told me one day his microwave stopped working,i said yeah the rats probably chewed through the wires.did he do anything,yeah hooked it up with an extention cord-lol.


----------



## drsurfrat

some turning musings for the thread. i've been successful mounting ferules without removing my part and messing up the centering. i put the ring (brass or copper) on my tailstock, turn the wood to just start the ring, then drive it on w a wide screwdriver. i don't have to use calipers, which i never get quite right, and don't have to remount the handlewood, which i also have bad luck with.


----------



## pottz

good tip doc.


----------



## EricFai

+1 on the tip. Only you have to listen to it rattle until it fits, at least I would think.


----------



## drsurfrat

> +1 on the tip. Only you have to listen to it rattle until it fits, at least I would think.
> - Eric


Absolutely. It makes a jingling noise, correct for the season. 

I put a tiny chamfer on the end to get it started, then can be more confident on the fit, well, really I can be more able to correct my bad guesses…


----------



## EricFai

Merry Christmas


----------



## HokieKen

One more butter dish to sand and finish and I'm flush


----------



## adot45

Very nice looking dish Ken. Nice choice of woods.


----------



## EricFai

That looking good Ken, looks like you'll finish just in time for Christmas.


----------



## duckmilk

The butter dish looks great Kenny!

My wife bought me a good vest and a great pair of mud/sloppy weather boots. She showed me what she wanted and I bought that for her. I then said, "You spent more on me, what else do you want?" She said "You're buying me a horse, remember?" Oh crap


----------



## Lazyman

LOL. You didn't think fast enough Duck. Your reply was supposed to be "oh yeah and you are buying me (fill in the blank)".


----------



## Lazyman

I didn't make any presents this year but my wife has a list of things she wants, including refinishing a set of mid century chairs. Chairs are a PITA to refinish so I may just pay someone to do it. That also gets me off the hook for getting the stain the right color.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Those turned out great Kenny. I'm going to have to find a cool design and make something like that.


----------



## Lazyman

I really like that design, Kenny. I may have to try something like that. I sort of envision an oriental version with some curves.


----------



## HokieKen

If I had a cnc, I would have carved it out of a single piece of wood Nathan. In fact, in the long run, I'm not sure that wouldn't have been faster to do even without a CNC. I do really lime how these turned out though. My wife and I both agree that we don't need one to live here but they will suit both of our mom's tastes I'm certain.


----------



## Keebler1

Nice job kenny.

Someone posted this video in a forum im on. Kenny would like it for sure.


----------



## EarlS

My wife asked what I wanted for Christmas so I told her I wanted a Nova Viking benchtop drill press. She said OK without asking how much it cost.


----------



## Bluenote38

ROFLMAO - Well I wish you the best with your Christmas list. Mine was a bit (quite a bit ) cheaper. Though I have started looking at lasers.


----------



## DavePolaschek

The butter dishes came out great, Kenny. Well done!

Meanwhile, beautiful sunrise here in NM.


----------



## Lazyman

> If I had a cnc, *I would have carved it out of a single piece of wood* Nathan. In fact, in the long run, I'm not sure that wouldn't have been faster to do even without a CNC. I do really lime how these turned out though. My wife and I both agree that we don't need one to live here but they will suit both of our mom's tastes I'm certain.
> 
> - HokieKen


You probably had that thought as you were using your mill to clean out those pockets.


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, I sure did. I generally try to avoid doing a lot of wood on the mill though. The dust is not good in all the little nooks and crannies. But, it probably would have been worthwhile in this case…


----------



## Lazyman

BTW, Kenny. Do you remember the website where the design inspiration for that butter dish came from? I can't seem to find it again. I can't even remember which thread it was where you asked for ideas.


----------



## Lazyman

You guys have any recommendations on a good negative rake scraper that won't break the bank?


----------



## Lazyman

> BTW, Kenny. Do you remember the website where the design inspiration for that butter dish came from? I can t seem to find it again. I can t even remember which thread it was where you asked for ideas.
> 
> - Lazyman


Nevermind. I found it.


----------



## HokieKen

Here it is Nathan. I modified mine considerably from that plan. Mine has the added cover obviously and I made it 1.5" shorter and 1" narrower than their design too. And I didn't leave the gap for the spreader and shortened the height up too. I just felt like theirs was way too big and dwarfed a standard stick of butter.

I have drawings for mine that I updated as I went along so I can e-mail them if you want em. I can send solid models too if you want to work off them to create your own.


----------



## HokieKen

> You guys have any recommendations on a good negative rake scraper that won t break the bank?
> 
> - Lazyman


I don't see any reason you can't grind any scraper to be negative rake Nathan. If you're talking about HSS of course. If you're looking at carbide, I would think you could put a negative rake insert into any tool. If you need the carbide tool, poke Dave Kelley.


----------



## pottz

> Here it is Nathan. I modified mine considerably from that plan. Mine has the added cover obviously and I made it 1.5" shorter and 1" narrower than their design too. And I didn t leave the gap for the spreader and shortened the height up too. I just felt like theirs was way too big and dwarfed a standard stick of butter.
> 
> I have drawings for mine that I updated as I went along so I can e-mail them if you want em. I can send solid models too if you want to work off them to create your own.
> 
> - HokieKen


those dishes are pretty cool,send me what you have kenny,id appreciate it.looks like a winner for xmas gifts next year.


----------



## Keebler1

Nathan I put a negative rake round carbide insert 8n one of Dave Kelley bars. I used an easy wood tools insert


----------



## HokieKen

I e-mailed you my drawings pottz.


----------



## Keebler1

Bill my buddy has this laser and likes it. He lives in southgate mi if thats close and youwere interested in checking it out im sure he wouldnt mind


----------



## pottz

> I e-mailed you my drawings pottz.
> 
> - HokieKen


thanks kenny thats good to me.


----------



## HokieKen

> My wife asked what I wanted for Christmas so I told her I wanted a Nova Viking benchtop drill press. She said OK without asking how much it cost.
> 
> - EarlS


Dangit, I knew I was under-shooting with the 3D printer :-( Maybe I can print a drill press…


----------



## pottz

> My wife asked what I wanted for Christmas so I told her I wanted a Nova Viking benchtop drill press. She said OK without asking how much it cost.
> 
> - EarlS
> 
> Dangit, I knew I was under-shooting with the 3D printer :-( Maybe I can print a drill press…
> 
> - HokieKen


you guys think it's too late to add a new lathe to the wish list, lol.


----------



## Lazyman

Yeah Kenny send me the drawings and solid modeles you have for the butter dish. Might be fun to play around with it and maybe even use the CNC for some of it. I was thinking about doing my own 3D drawings but it is may be easier to start with one.

Keebler, there is a difference between the negative rake carbide and HSS. You put a hook or bur on the HSS and it is supposed to be really nice for cleaning up tool marks and tear out. It is also not as hard to learn as some of the other HSS tools as it works pretty much like any scraper or even carbide tools with minimum chances for a catch. I've thought about converting one of my little used scrapers or even a cheap skew into one just to give it a try. Most of the scrapers are a little too narrow and the cheap skews are a little too thin. I really want a curved profile one for the inside of bowls.


----------



## HokieKen

I'd probably get something like this and grind the shape and rake/relief angles I wanted Nathan. Not a big investment and if you decide you need something bigger/thicker you could always turn it into a skew or parting tool or different scraper or whatever.


----------



## Keebler1

Ok Nathan i still havent tried much to get the hang of hss. Need to start turning more bowls and things other than pens


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny if you want to print pokemon for family let me know I have a bunch of stl files already downloaded. Also have a bunch of dice towers. Look at gst3d for filament. I have heard it is good filament and can be had for $8.99 a roll as l9ng as you purchase 10 rolls


----------



## HokieKen

Files sent Nathan.

Thanks Keebler but I don't think anyone I know cares about Pokémon or dice towers. I have several things in mind for test runs. And I don't know for certain I'm even getting the printer so I don't want to count my chickens before they hatch… I did just get a Big Green Egg and I know there's a new Apple watch under the tree to replace the one I lost. So I won't be disappointed at all if there's nothing else under there. Especially since Santa's using my money to buy all this stuff ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> you guys think it s too late to add a new lathe to the wish list, lol.
> 
> - pottz


It's NEVER too late to ask pottz ;-)


----------



## pottz

> you guys think it s too late to add a new lathe to the wish list, lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> It s NEVER too late to ask pottz ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


im like you kenny santa uses my money too-lol.


----------



## Lazyman

Just get your wife the lathe you've always wanted for Christmas. I'm sure it will be appreciated.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'm trying to decide if that would be better or worse than a vacuum cleaner, Nathan. I think I'll avoid running that experiment…


----------



## pottz

> I'm trying to decide if that would be better or worse than a vacuum cleaner, Nathan. I think I'll avoid running that experiment…
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


wise man-lol.


----------



## Keebler1

I tried getting my wife into turning and 3d printing that way i could justify even more lathes printers and materials but it didnt work


----------



## pottz

> I tried getting my wife into turning and 3d printing that way i could justify even more lathes printers and materials but it didnt work
> 
> - Keebler1


gave up a long time ago,first off the wife doesn't like loud noise or dust ;-(


----------



## JohnMcClure

Earl, I'll be so jealous of your new DP. I've earned mine several times over since deciding I would buy it, but as you may know I never bought it and have been limping along with my crap Ryobi this whole time.

Would love to have that, and a 3d printer. But hell, I haven't even made time to replace the coolant pump on my CNC or properly clean the shop, so its just as well.


----------



## duckmilk

> LOL. You didn t think fast enough Duck. Your reply was supposed to be "oh yeah and you are buying me (fill in the blank)".
> 
> - Lazyman


There's no way I can think faster than my wife Nathan. I'm a guy, I'm sorry.

A couple of days before that I asked her what she wanted. She said a saddle blanket but it's over $200 and that's too expensive (but a horse isn't?). She damaged her pickup and I was going to pay for the repairs, but she wrote a check for it before I could. She's playing me I tell ya.


----------



## pottz

> LOL. You didn t think fast enough Duck. Your reply was supposed to be "oh yeah and you are buying me (fill in the blank)".
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> There s no way I can think faster than my wife Nathan. I m a guy, I m sorry.
> 
> A couple of days before that I asked her what she wanted. She said a saddle blanket but it s over $200 and that s too expensive (but a horse isn t?). She damaged her pickup and I was going to pay for the repairs, but she wrote a check for it before I could. She s playing me I tell ya.
> 
> - duckmilk


be afraid,be very afraid duck !!!!!!


----------



## EricFai

That would be nice Earl, a new lathe, you may just want to give her the model and all that info for the one you want. Or you might end up with a mini lathe.

Yes Kenny those butter dishes are turning out great.

Nathan, thank for the project idea on those trivets.

Pottz, you can always ask, never hurts. I sort of have the same issue, the better half hates noise and dust too.

Dave, you could always try one if those robotic vacumes, she may like that.

Duck, I'm with you there, never could think fast enough with the better half, so I just stay quite. Seems to keep me out of trouble.


----------



## Lazyman

I saw your project post Eric. The trivets turned out nice. .


----------



## EricFai

Thanks Nathan.


----------



## Woodmaster1

Made some Christmas auction items for the Vocational schools charity auction. I started making things for them 4 years ago when I substituted for seven weeks. Now my auction items are a big hit and an expectation. Two charcuterie boards, two cheese slicers and a cutting board.


----------



## Keebler1

Nice work


----------



## EricFai

Those boards looks really nice, and a great cause to boot. Well done.


----------



## Lazyman

Whhaatt? No turned items Woodmaster? ;-)

I've donated a few bowls and other turned items to auctions and they are also a big hit. Nice thing about them is that the wood was usually free from someones trash pile waiting for pickup by the city.


----------



## pottz

> Those boards looks really nice, and a great cause to boot. Well done.
> 
> - Eric


+1 real nice.


----------



## Keebler1

Nathan, Duck if yall are l9oking for a drum sander check this out.


----------



## bndawgs

Man, I could use that drum sander. I got a large panel that I need to flatten. I might be running it cross grain through the planer. Lol


----------



## Lazyman

A drum sander would be nice to have but I just don't have the space, especially with the new workbench I am working on. I doubt that I would use it enough to justify the space it would occupy. As it is, I will probably have to decommission my current assembly/outfeed table once the bench is done.


----------



## pottz

> Nathan, Duck if yall are l9oking for a drum sander check this out.
> 
> - Keebler1


ive got this sander and it's great.i set the tracking when i bought it several years and have never needed to touch it again.also the sand smart technology automatically adjust the speed when it bogs down.


----------



## bndawgs

Not my best work as I was trying to use up some old projects for a quick cutting board.

Should I keep as is, or make an end grain?

It's 11.5" wide by 19" long and 1.75" thick right.


----------



## bndawgs

Ok, 2 issues here.

First. Do I just cut off the top portion and keep it to around 12" square? Or just cut off the pieces that are cracked and go with a F shape?

Second: one strip will end up being about 1 3/8" thick after flattening. Do I make the board that skinny or leave that piece off and make the board at 10"x12" to keep it 1 1/2" thick?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That can be a fancy serving board or something but I'm of the belief that a cutting board is end grain only. I would almost always do an end grain board unless you have a need for a cheese board or anything with side grain.

I know most don't agree and if they are happy bring wrong then let them be happy.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Not my best work as I was trying to use up some old projects for a quick cutting board.
> 
> Should I keep as is, or make an end grain?
> 
> It s 11.5" wide by 19" long and 1.75" thick right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Steve


I would skip cutting it up as you'll loose some volume to the kerf loss and it looks pretty good as is plus you've got a chance of burning stock that thick that will be a PITA to sand out, speaking from experience.


----------



## bndawgs

Thanks for the comments and suggestions. Good ideas for the next one. I ended up going this route. Sucks that there were those large cracks inside.. Does that come from kiln dried too quickly?


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks Keebler, there was a time whem I wanted a drum sander, but nowadays I don't see me using it much.

I like your final design Steve. I have both end grain and side grain boards. The end grain one is small and the most used, but it is more prone to dish in the middle from use.


----------



## EricFai

A drum sander would be nice to have. I have tossed the idea around about making a drum on the lathe (Shopsmith) then build a type of feed table for it.

It seems like I have seen a shop built drum sander here on LJ.

Steve, I have always heard to use end grain for cutting boards, but I am sure you could use what you have there depending on what is being cut on it.


----------



## Lazyman

I've thought about making a Shipwright drum sander if I ever need one.


----------



## Keebler1

Hey I found Kenny on the interwebs.


----------



## EricFai

Thanks Nathan, the wheels are turning now.

Keebler, where is his cape?


----------



## HokieKen

Already been busy in the shop this morning. Some prep work on the table saw:









Bandsaw to mill some chunks of apple and hickory.









And lit a fire for a long slow heat treatment.


----------



## Bluenote38

Teaser… Just got a box of "parts" for the Swap, now to figure out what to do.


----------



## Bluenote38

> Already been busy in the shop this morning. Some prep work on the table saw:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Nice looking Turkey


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks Bill. Mixed up some finish to steam it with too ;-)


----------



## drsurfrat

> ... Does that come from kiln dried too quickly?
> - Steve


Yes, opposite of checking, it's called case hardening


----------



## EarlS

Basement sump pump decided not to work last night when my daughter drained the bath tub. Fortunately, I realized what was wrong when she said it wasn't draining properly and had her plug the tub. All of the water stayed in the mechanical room and didn't get anything important wet. In the midst of trying to figure what went wrong it started back up and drained everything like it is supposed to which just left cleaning up. I'm waiting for the plumber to call me back so I can get him to look at it today.


----------



## bndawgs

Dang, glad you caught it in time Earl. We had a basement leak the other month. Some water pressure pump seal started leaking. had to replace all the carpet in the basement along with about 6" of drywall along the mechanical room walls. major pita


----------



## bndawgs

> ... Does that come from kiln dried too quickly?
> - Steve
> 
> Yes, opposite of checking, it s called case hardening
> 
> - drsurfrat


i guess it's just as well that i didn't pay that much for it and that i didn't try to cut it on my table saw. weird how only half the piece was like that. the place i got it from went through a ton of walnut last year, so they were probably rushing to get it dried. if the next piece i use is like that, i'll probably send them a note letting them know.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Does the tub drain into the sump crock? I guess that would be okay provided you keep the waffle stompers out. I would be inclinded to invest in a tandem 12V backup system with a quality deep cycle battery. Mom & dad's old house they built in '93 had an exterior crock run down the typical ~3' below the basement floor but it was just for keeping the basement dry. There was a battery powered level alarm set about 6" below the top of the basement floor, it only went off once during a rainy power outage and it was loud enough to alert everyone.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I know nothing about basements or pumps for them. The one place where basements make total sense and we don't have many in AZ. Good luck Earl.

Looks excellent Kenny. You'll enjoy that one today. I'll be getting mine ready soon for a prime rib dinner tonight for Christmas with my folks.


----------



## Lazyman

Almost no basements in TX either. It seem like needing a pump to kick on when you drain something would be a pain during a power outage and we remember all too well how likely that is here in TX after last winters weather issues.


----------



## EricFai

Those darn sump pumps can be good in basements, until they fail. You were lucky Earl that you caught it early. Not only a pita but could be costly.

Merry Christmas to All


----------



## pottz

> Hey I found Kenny on the interwebs.
> 
> - Keebler1


LMAO !


----------



## pottz

> I know nothing about basements or pumps for them. The one place where basements make total sense and we don't have many in AZ. Good luck Earl.
> 
> Looks excellent Kenny. You'll enjoy that one today. I'll be getting mine ready soon for a prime rib dinner tonight for Christmas with my folks.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


oh yeah me too, gonna smoke a prime rib for christmas dinner.


----------



## pottz




----------



## EricFai

Nice tip Pottz.


----------



## Keebler1

What if I dont have a fireplace can I just throw them at the kid instead? On that note my nephew is getting a 4 piece tube puzzle box to open thatll have an IOU in it and my three nieces will have a 2 piece to ipen. My parents got lucky I ran out of filament before theirs finished printing


----------



## DavePolaschek

Glad it wasn't worse, Earl. I've always lived on high enough ground that I've never needed a sump pump, but my mom's last house was low enough that she had problems with hers more than once. The nastiest was when the pipe to the septic tank froze and backed up sewage into the sump. Yecch.

We're having ham for Christmas, but it's just a 1.5 pounder, so it'll take about an hour start to finish, including making the glaze from scratch. I'd smoke it, but I can never figure out how to keep the darn thing lit!

Merry Christmas, guys!


----------



## pottz

> Glad it wasn't worse, Earl. I've always lived on high enough ground that I've never needed a sump pump, but my mom s last house was low enough that she had problems with hers more than once. The nastiest was when the pipe to the septic tank froze and backed up sewage into the sump. Yecch.
> 
> We're having ham for Christmas, but it's just a 1.5 pounder, so it'll take about an hour start to finish, including making the glaze from scratch. I'd smoke it, but I can never figure out how to keep the darn thing lit!
> 
> Merry Christmas, guys!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


you smoke the right stuff and you wont even care dave-lol.


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## pottz

back at kenny !!!!


----------



## Woodmaster1

> Those darn sump pumps can be good in basements, until they fail. You were lucky Earl that you caught it early. Not only a pita but could be costly.
> 
> Merry Christmas to All
> 
> - Eric


My sump failed and I got 6" of storm water from the sewer backup because the idiots that built the sewer connected the storm drain to the sanitary. After the second remodel I got smart and put ceramic tile down and a second sump pit. After doing that no more issues. The problem was solved when they built a new high school on the school parking lot and rerouted that water to a dry pond instead of the storm sewer.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Merry Christmas fellow wood workers!


----------



## EarlS

I'm hoping for some time in the shop this morning after the 10 lb prime rib goes on the Big Green Egg. According to the recipes, it will take somewhere between 3-1/2 and 6 hours (I'm hoping 3-1/2 hrs). Family are arriving around 1:00 PM and I'll get to unveil the fancy charcuterie board.

Merry Christmas Everyone!!!


----------



## HokieKen

Happy charcuting Earl!


----------



## Keebler1

Merry Christmas


----------



## EricFai

Merry Christmas Ya'll


----------



## GR8HUNTER

* MERRY CHRISTMAS ALL :<))))))*


----------



## Lazyman

Don't shoot your eye out!


----------



## bndawgs

> Don t shoot your eye out!
> 
> - Lazyman


Wife's favorite movie. It's been on repeat since yesterday.

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## DavePolaschek

Merry Christmas! Hope if you're getting some shop time, it goes better than mine has so far!










Oh well, at least I found all the pieces so I can try gluing it back together.


----------



## EricFai

Steve, watched it last night, then It's A Wonderful Life today.

I might get lucky an get a little shop time later, need to get going on dinner first.

Dave, be careful there, but what you have looks like it will turn out nice.


----------



## Bluenote38

Wishing you all a bit of Christmas Cheer and an hour or two of shop time today before kids and the family figure out where you went to


----------



## Keebler1

Yall know A Christmas Story is based off short stories written for playboy


----------



## pottz

> I m hoping for some time in the shop this morning after the 10 lb prime rib goes on the Big Green Egg. According to the recipes, it will take somewhere between 3-1/2 and 6 hours (I m hoping 3-1/2 hrs). Family are arriving around 1:00 PM and I ll get to unveil the fancy charcuterie board.
> 
> Merry Christmas Everyone!!!
> 
> - EarlS


im doing one about half that so im thinking about 3-3-1/2 hrs in the smoker at 250 ? sound good guys.


----------



## EricFai

I haven't done a prime rib for years. That does sound really good.


----------



## JD77

Merry Christmas All! I'm hoping I can spend a little shop time cleaning up all of the mess from the Christmas gift-making. My wife is hoping to be able to get her car back in the garage! I'm hoping I can find the copper bookmark I was finishing when the buffer whipped it out of my hand and shot it somewhere on the far side of the garage. My son was really wanting a similar bookmark he saw from a Native American merchant while we were passing through Santa Fe, but the guy wouldn't budge and my son didn't have the money.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I did a rib yesterday for our Christmas dinner with my folks.

Egg set to 300, 13.5lb roast and pulled it a few hours later when it hit 110 internal. Let it rest for 20 minutes while I converted the egg to direct flame cooking to reverse sear. Separated the bones from the roast and seared it and it was insanely good.


----------



## Lazyman

I smoked baby back ribs last night and our neighbor always brings over smoked prime rib Christmas eve (from his BGE) so we had both. We'll grill some fajitas for lunch today… and then salad for the next 3 months.

Santa paid attention to my list this year:


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yesterday was a baby ham (about 1.5 lbs) with a grape/apple/honey/mustard glaze I whipped up, along with some cloves dotted in the skin of the ham (and pulled out after baking). It was pronounced "yummy!"

Today, we've got a neighbor holding an open house all afternoon, so we're going to swing by there this afternoon, and then come home to eat leftovers if we didn't get enough grazing.

I managed to get that little lid glued back together, sweep up the shop (which got started trying to find all the pieces), and repaired the arm of a chair that broke sometime last spring. Had to drill out the old 1/2" dowel, make a new 5/8" dowel from a piece of birch, and use it to connect the arm pieces with blind wedges on both ends of the dowel, so something other than the dowel will fail next time.

Gotta go make some corn muffins to take to the neighbor's house.


----------



## Lazyman

Is a baby ham called a piglet?


----------



## pottz

> I did a rib yesterday for our Christmas dinner with my folks.
> 
> Egg set to 300, 13.5lb roast and pulled it a few hours later when it hit 110 internal. Let it rest for 20 minutes while I converted the egg to direct flame cooking to reverse sear. Separated the bones from the roast and seared it and it was insanely good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


man that looks good cant wait for mine around 4pm.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Nathan maybe I missed a convo somewhere but what's that bench stop?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Never mind, found it. At Lee valley. I would link it but I'm on my phone.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Is a baby ham called a piglet?


Ooh! I wish! That'd be tasty eatin'!

Just had some Swedish meatballs that another neighbor made for Christmas and dropped by. Yum!

Corn muffins are in the oven. Time for some lunch.


----------



## EricFai

Dave (Kelly crafts) that looks really tasty.

Nathan, nice score, and those baby backs sound good.

Dave P, sounds like you had a good dinner, and the left overs are the best part. And it sounds like you fixed that chair, as you said something else will give way first

Need out the the shop for a few, continued glue up on more of those trivets. There is only one more set to go. Waiting for the turkey breast to finish up.


----------



## EarlS

Just finished the prime rib - still over 1/2 (5-6 lbs) of it left over. I got out of dishes since I did all of the cooking and prep. Now I wish I could sneak out to the shop but probably better that I can't. I had a couple bottles of Jingle Java (coffee stout) that went down really well with the charcuterie and then some expensive red my brother brought with him to go with the prime rib. Now the girls are making mulled wine to go with dessert. <hic>


----------



## duckmilk

Merry Christmas everyone!!!

Just started a 2 bone prime rib using Alton Brown's method, basically the same as reverse sear. So, we won't be eating until about 8:30 if all goes well.

Almost 5 hours of outdoor shop time for me today rebuilding a shed for the horses. My arms and shoulders hurt. I'm getting too old for this :-(


----------



## pottz

my rib is still in the smoker at about 95 right now,smellin real good.


----------



## Kerux2

We do Steak for Thanksgiving and Lasagne for Christmas. And have always gone to the movies on Christmas. This year the movie was, "American Underdog." A story about Kurt Warner… we enjoyed it.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Kerux, we do a movie for Christmas as well, saw the same one. Being in AZ that'll be a popular one for us.


----------



## Kerux2

> Kerux, we do a movie for Christmas as well, saw the same one. Being in AZ that'll be a popular one for us.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Christmas day movies have been tough a few years. We have two boys. So, we have to bend to momma every once and a while… see something she would like. This year it was just the two of us and we had no problem with, American Underdog.

My favorite surprise movie one year was, "The Help". The boys hated the idea of it…Yet, they probably enjoyed it even more than mom and pop. LOL


----------



## Woodmaster1

I had stuffed peppers for Christmas dinner. My hasn't cooked them in awhile so the change from a traditional meal was great.


----------



## DavePolaschek

With a 30+ mph wind all day yesterday, and wrapping up the one project I felt like working on quickly, it was a good day for soup. Made a crock-pot of chicken noodle soup from scratch, so we're dining on leftover ham, stuffing and spuds from Christmas Eve, and soup from Boxing Day for a while.

The Christmas movie was Die Hard. Tough to argue with explosions.

Today is laundry day, plus dehydrating a pineapple our neighbors gave us for Christmas, and maybe getting started on drawers for my boring tools till. Almost three weeks yet until the swap kicks off, and I figure I have a pretty good idea what I want to make, though I will need to get started on a glue-up or two one of these days.


----------



## Lazyman

Yippee-ki-yay!

We watched the new version of Dune. Much better than the first version from the 80s but a little disappointing where the yleft off in the story. It felt more like a TV series cliffhanger than a good stopping point in the story.

Last minute mesquite bowl xmas present for my daughter to give to her boss on the agenda today. Did most of the work yesterday on a bowl that I rough turned over a year ago. Just gotta turn the tenon off and finish the bottom this morning, then clean up the shop so that I can get back to work on my workbench build. We will see if I can get far enough along before the sign up deadline so that I can join the swap. I am sure that I could crank out something real quick but I will only join if I have time to try something new or unusual.


----------



## Lazyman

> ... and maybe getting started on drawers for my *boring tools* till.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


 Dave is that a till for tools that don't excite you very much?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Actually, with nine different sets of bits (spoon, spade, hardwood auger, softwood auger, forstner, plug-cutting, brad point, gimlets, and cheap metal bits) they may excite me too much, Nathan. And that's not even counting the reamers, spoke pointers, hollow augers, hole saws, or expansive bits.


----------



## Lazyman

Had to go into save mode when I didn't realize how thin the bottom was and turned it into a funnel. Made the hole bigger and stuck in a maple disk I've had sitting around for a while. I hate it when that happens.


----------



## EricFai

It still looks good, nice safe Nathan.


----------



## pottz

> It still looks good, nice safe Nathan.
> 
> - Eric


+1 i like it.


----------



## Snowbeast

Remember, it's a 'design opportunity' not an oops!

Nicely opportuned.


----------



## duckmilk

No problem Nathan, it's for your daughter's boss. Fill it with some coal and call it good.

(Looks great BTW)


----------



## Keebler1

Looks good Nathan


----------



## Lazyman

Thanks. It looked a lot better before I broke through the bottom but this'll do.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Nathan, remember, "We all make mistakes, the trick is to fix it in a way that says I meant to do that". You did just that. It looks great!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice save, Nathan!


----------



## pottz

as you guys know i smoked a prime rib for christmas,lots of meat left so i decided to do prime-prime rib tostadas !
came out great.i used some dark red chili powder that my good friend dave p sent me.except buddy you only marked the bag,medium ? the wife loved the flavor and heat.so what was it ?


----------



## DavePolaschek

It was probably the Chimayó chile, Pottz. I think I also sent you Ancho, which was the mildest, and then some generic red from the grocery store, which was either medium or hot.


----------



## pottz

> It was probably the Chimayó chile, Pottz. I think I also sent you Ancho, which was the mildest, and then some generic red from the grocery store, which was either medium or hot.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


yeah i think it was the chimayo because it was sweet and smoky.wife loved the flavor.i only used a tiny amount on the meat,and it gave a huge amount of flavor.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, the Chimayó is the sweetest of the lot.


----------



## pottz

> Yeah, the Chimayó is the sweetest of the lot.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


yeah and a little goes a long way.my baby said thank you for the treat !!!!


----------



## DavePolaschek

You're welcome, buddy! Glad you both enjoy it.


----------



## Woodmaster1

I guess since the Christmas rush is over it's time to start a project for the swap.


----------



## EricFai

That sounds about right, time is slipping away.


----------



## HokieKen

Funny. Eric looks 2-1/2 months out to the deadline and says "time is slipping away" and I look at the same deadline and think "whew, I've got 2 months to get started on that!"


----------



## EricFai

Yep, and I haven't even started, still bouncing ideas around. Solid segment, open segment, types of wood, lidded, or even a twisted pattern. Oh what to do, make it a challenge though.


----------



## HokieKen

Me too Eric. I've actually pretty well decided on what I'm making. Just need to work out some final details. I'll make a 3D model for that. Then to select and order materials. Then eventually I'll actually start making some chips/dust.

In the meantime, the Christmas gifts are done but I have a couple sets of salt/pepper grinders I committed to making right after the holidays and I have an ugly table top to make for one of my wife's friends. And I have a few machining jobs to hopefully knock out in January. After that, nothing is currently on my list so I can hopefully focus in on this swap and a few shop chores I keep putting off like installing my X-link on my Hovarter leg vise and giving my benchtop a flattening.

I didn't get my 3D printer for Christmas but I was given an Amazon gift card to buy my own. So since I'm not in a big hurry for one I think I'll hold onto the card and keep an eye out for a good sale or for an open box one to pop up in the warehouse section. Maybe I can stretch the card out a bit and get some filament to go with it too  I'm pretty well set on the Ender 3 but may consider others if the price was right.


----------



## EricFai

I have the week off, and been working one some shop organization, build some drawers and now building a case to house them all. Only thing about the case with the height I will have to build more drawers for the top half. And I might even build a set of doors for it. Even though it only for tool storage.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I did an inventory yesterday, and it appears I need to place an order for parts for at least one of the projects I'd like to do for the swap. So maybe that idea will happen, and maybe not.

I have also started gluing up pieces-parts, because at least one idea includes using up a lot of different bits from the scrap bin.

But for the moment I have the lathe pushed to the side while I'm dovetailing drawer boxes. Going to try and get all those built before I turn anything more.


----------



## JD77

If any of you have any spare ideas, feel free to share them. My ideas tend to come from meeting a specific "need" or opportunity.
I had my eldest out in the shop yesterday to mill up the ash blanks for her science fair project on the effect of grain direction and ring orientation on handle strength. She learned about layouts and we used the RAS and the bandsaw. Her plan is to use her brother's trebuchet (another science fair project) to strike the blanks against a stump to simulate actual use vs using a press. I'm toying with sending her data to a few youtubers to see if that spawns a new series of videos, but I'll probably just put together a little blog here once she is done. Happy New Year, guys!


----------



## PCDub

Mathias Wandel recently posted a couple of 



 testing the strength of various types of lumber (with a machine he invented, of course!) It's not about grain direction, but might have some relevant info for your daughter.


----------



## Lazyman

I think that I would drop a weight from a specific height and measure how deep the impression is. The trebuchet sounds like more fun but getting them to hit in the same way will yield different results. The weight could be a ball bearing, an old plumb bob, a drill bit, a steel rod, etc. and the heavier the better so that you can make sure that you always get measurable results. To standardized the test, you could rig a simple setup to clamp the piece in place so it doesn't move and release the the weight from a specific height. BTW, this is similar to how Janka hardness is determined so you could compare results to that scale for comparison.


----------



## drsurfrat

You could look up all the ASTM standards, and find the perfectly appropriate test. (ASTM D143-21 looks good for a reference)

OR you could use a trebuchet. MUCH better. 

You might screw a piece of angle iron onto the stump so that each hit sees the same stressor, and it will leave a better mark to measure if it doesn't break. Repeated hits on the stump will probably change the surface.


----------



## Woodmaster1

I made a charcuterie board from scrap left over from Christmas projects. It has purpleheart, bloodwood, hickory, walnut and sepele center. I probably should have saved them for the swap project but there's more scraps that can be used.


----------



## EricFai

That looks nice, great handle and nice colors.


----------



## duckmilk

I agree with Nathan on the trebuchet, not enough reliable repeatability.
You say it is about handle strength by grain direction and ring orientation. Would that be testing bending strength or impact strength? Two different tests but similar set-up.
Using handle blanks from the same wood, you could place one end in a fixed posision (like in a vise) and measure the deflection until failure from a force applied to the opposite end telling you the bending strength. The same setup could be done with an impact test.
Happy New Year guys!!


----------



## pottz

yeah now that christmas is past i need to start getting some ideas myself.i wanna push myself and go out of the comfort zone.maybe a hollow vessel ? a lidded jar of some type ? maybe convert a diesel engine into a lathe a do a 6ft diameter bowl…...............nah, cost too much to ship !


----------



## drsurfrat

Lathe Inspiration
I made these in about an hour, and came out better than expected. they still need some finishing work.


----------



## pottz

*HAPPY NEW YEAR BOWL BOYS !!!!!*









*JUST TAKE IT EASY KENNY ?*


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny is already too trashed to be able to read these posts. Happy new year. I will be bringing in the new year checking my wyelids for pinholes.


----------



## EricFai

Keebler, I hear ya, I don't remember the last time I saw the new year come in.

But have. Happy New Year!


----------



## pottz

> Kenny is already too trashed to be able to read these posts. Happy new year. I will be bringing in the new year checking my wyelids for pinholes.
> 
> - Keebler1


yeah probably but i give it an effort.most likely drunk on ipa's -lol.


----------



## Keebler1

Wish i was drinking pottz but I work new years for the bonus. I usually work christmas as well but didnt this year. Bonus for stay8ng out from 12/29-1/5 is $750


----------



## HokieKen

I'm sober as a choir girl and sitting in my recliner dosing while I wait for my wife to shower so we can watch Don't Look Up until midnight. Getting old is embarrassing;-)


----------



## pottz

> I'm sober as a choir girl and sitting in my recliner dosing while I wait for my wife to shower so we can watch Don't Look Up until midnight. Getting old is embarrassing;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


damn your sad !!!!!!!! lol.who the hell am i kidding,im talking to you guys on new years eve !!!!! well with the spread of the omicron variant i aint going no where. i think were hitting over 300k new cases per day right now ! not a good start to a new year boys.


----------



## EricFai

The getting old thing stinks, but it does beat the alternative. Very seldom am I up past 11:00.

Now that body clock has me up by 6:00.


----------



## pottz

> The getting old thing stinks, but it does beat the alternative. Very seldom am I up past 11:00.
> 
> Now that body clock has me up by 6:00.
> 
> - Eric


6, you lazy ass !!! during the week im up at 4:15am but weekends ill admit im only up at 7am. one thing i wont miss when i retire.


----------



## EricFai

Workday it a 5:30 wakeup.

Waiting for the day I can retire too. But I'll still be up early.


----------



## Bluenote38

Happy New Year!










Quite evening at home with the wife.


----------



## pottz

> Happy New Year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite evening at home with the wife.
> 
> - Bill Berklich


smart choice buddy.happy new year.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Happy New Year, folks! Or Happy March 672, 2020 if you're of the more cynical persuasion.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Not all of March 2020 was bad, this was at Costco 3/30/20, our current sleepy in chief fixed that quite well!


----------



## EarlS

Happy New Year!!!!  Sounds like several folks stayed up late last night. I finally gave up at 10:45 PM but made up for it by getting up at 4:30 AM to let the dogs out. It's 8:00 AM and I'm ready for a nap. Looks like we have an all-day storm that is supposed to dump 4-10" of snow with 30 mph winds. Winter has finally arrived in the Midwest. Good day to work in the shop!!


----------



## EricFai

I really don't miss that snow, don't get me wrong it's pretty. Just the workout after it falls.


----------



## Lazyman

It is supposed to hit 71° this afternoon and 20° overnight. No more shorts I guess. Time to make sure that the shop heater works. I haven't had to turn it on yet. It's been nice working on my workbench build with the garage door open. I might actually need to leave the heater running overnight since I am planning to glue up the laminated legs today.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I don't think this will be a snowfall that requires a shovel. Only an inch on the sidewalk, and we don't have to go anywhere until Tuesday or Wednesday. We'll have a sunny day before then, I hope.


----------



## pottz

well gonna hit 60 today and sunny,better than 5" of rain.was gonna do some shop time but may just be lazy.


----------



## duckmilk

Hope the year is good to you all.
I brought in the new year asleep on the couch.
Recorded 1.65" of rain overnight. Now the temp has dropped 25 degrees in the last hour and a half. Gusty winds and expecting a hard freeze overnight.


----------



## EarlS

> It is supposed to hit 71° this afternoon and 20° overnight. No more shorts I guess. Time to make sure that the shop heater works. I haven t had to turn it on yet. It s been nice working on my workbench build with the garage door open. I might actually need to leave the heater running overnight since I am planning to glue up the laminated legs today.
> 
> - Lazyman


I was wearing shorts and sweat shirt today. It was a balmy 60 deg in the shop. Warmer when the DC was running so I had to open the door and let some of the cold air (still snowing and blowing) in to keep from sweating too much. I'll have to turn the heat up when I get ready to glue things up this week.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Weather? 83 yesterday, 33 today.


----------



## Lazyman

Is 33 the high or the low John? We hit 71 yesterday and 18 over night.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Sounds like the same weather system.
33 was at the moment. Low 28 high 44 I think.


----------



## EarlS

Today's forecast 10 / -6 NW wind at 10-15 mph. I'm still trying to defrost after clearing the driveway and sidewalk.

I guess it is good that it isn't so warm here. I won't be tempted to go for a bike ride instead of working in the shop.


----------



## HokieKen

Yesterday we topped 70. Mid 60s today. Overcast both days with spotty showers. I did get all the Christmas crap out of the yard yesterday and did some deep maintenance on my mill and metal lathe so it was a productive day  Installed a new crash bar on my bike this morning and now I've got some honey-dos to check off before real life returns tomorrow morning…


----------



## pottz

oh kenny why did you mention real life,after 10 days off im not ready for that crap …......................


----------



## EricFai

Either am I, this past week has been really nice. Shop time and spending time with the better half.


----------



## therealSteveN

Happy belated New Year to all. Got back from Dallas, and have missed that 80 degree weather. Cold and drizzly here, as soon as my aching joints allow I'll try to warm up in the shop.


----------



## bndawgs

Happy new year to you guys. Relatively tame nye for me. Kept the fireworks to a minimum. Lol


----------



## HokieKen

I worked last Wednesday and Thursday so I kinda eased back into the grind. Tomorrow shouldn't be too bad. Plus I've had grandkids around more than not during my time off. So going to work will be somewhat relaxing ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, I shoveled the snow off the sidewalk yesterday. And the sun warmed it up nicely. And then the wind started to blow last night and covered it in snow again, which melted on the warm bricks, then refroze. Now we have a thin layer of ice on the sidewalk beneath the drifts.

That'll learn me.


----------



## bndawgs

Kenny/Jeff, either of you guys coming up this way anytime soon? I need a bottle of bourbon from the ABC store in Tazewell.


----------



## HokieKen

I'd have to go the other way to get to Tazwell first. And not planning on going either way as far as I know. You'll have to drink that NOVA crap ;-)


----------



## bndawgs

Haha, i'm hoping it comes around up here this week. It's been at all the stores down south


----------



## GR8HUNTER

cant you just buy it ?

https://www.abc.virginia.gov/products/bourbon/makers-mark-bourbon?productSize=3


----------



## bndawgs

I can buy that. But looking for something else in particular.


----------



## pottz

well i finally got a glue up mounted on the lathe.it's a 50/50 make it to the end turning though,but im gonna give it my best and hope it stays together-lol. if not it's plan b….then c…...then …....i dont wanna talk about then-lol.


----------



## EricFai

Now on to the serious stuff. For you expert turners.

I am attempting to turn a small bowl, having a few difficulties. I have solved that by ordering a drill chuck for the tail stock, to use a fostner bit to clear out the bulk of the hollowing.

The real question is at what level do you place you tool rest? I learned years ago to set it approximately 1/8" below center of the stock. Does that work with hollowing? I do run the tools so I get a shavings instead of scrapping the turning. And I do get some good chips at that.

I have seen where you can have the tool rest a 1/4" to a 1/2" above the center line. Is there an advantage to this? I was just wondering if maybe I learned something wrong, and if there is a better way. Over my time and n the shop, I may have turned a couple dozen things, mostly smalls, and no bowls.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Lazyman

I've got a several turning projects laying around the shop in various stages of finishing. Here is one of of the stranger ones I did a year or so ago that I abandoned because it was not really matching up to the vision in my head. Anyone care to guess what it was suppose to be? I even had a name in mind but that might give it away if I tell you what it is.










Now that I look at it again. It's not as bad as I remember. 
BTW, the base it is sitting on is just an inverted funnel that has become a stand I use for working on spheres off the lathe.


----------



## pottz

> Now on to the serious stuff. For you expert turners.
> 
> I am attempting to turn a small bowl, having a few difficulties. I have solved that by ordering a drill chuck for the tail stock, to use a fostner bit to clear out the bulk of the hollowing.
> 
> The real question is at what level do you place you tool rest? I learned years ago to set it approximately 1/8" below center of the stock. Does that work with hollowing? I do run the tools so I get a shavings instead of scrapping the turning. And I do get some good chips at that.
> 
> I have seen where you can have the tool rest a 1/4" to a 1/2" above the center line. Is there an advantage to this? I was just wondering if maybe I learned something wrong, and if there is a better way. Over my time and n the shop, I may have turned a couple dozen things, mostly smalls, and no bowls.
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> - Eric


well im still a newb myself but i use a forstner bit to set my basic depth and get things rolling.i usually go for center on my tool,that meaning carbide tools.ive tried both and im in the carbide camp,no sharpening and less chance of a catch.still learning with each new turn.im just hoping who ever i get i dont embarrass myself too bad-lol.


----------



## pottz

> I ve got a several turning projects laying around the shop in various stages of finishing. Here is one of of the stranger ones I did a year or so ago that I abandoned because it was not really matching up to the vision in my head. Anyone care to guess what it was suppose to be? I even had a name in mind but that might give it away if I tell you what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I look at it again. It s not as bad as I remember.
> BTW, the base it is sitting on is just an inverted funnel that has become a stand I use for working on spheres off the lathe.
> 
> - Lazyman


damn nathan your rejects are 10x better than my best successes-lol.


----------



## EricFai

Thanks Pottz, I learned most of the lathe stuff on my own. I think my dad gave my a few lessons back in the late 70's


----------



## Lazyman

If you are using carbide, the cutter usually cuts best at the center height of the bowl. There is a little leeway but too far up or down and it will either cut too aggressively or you'll get a really rough surface. 1/2" high sounds like about the max you would want, especially on a smaller bowl.

If you are hollowing with a bowl gouge the only answer really is it depends but typically, the rest is below center.


----------



## Lazyman

No guess what it is suppose to be Pottz?


----------



## drsurfrat

> ...
> I have seen where you can have the tool rest a 1/4" to a 1/2" above the center line. Is there an advantage to this? I was just wondering if maybe I learned something wrong, and if there is a better way. ...
> - Eric


One mechanical advantage to the above center toolrest is that - during hollowing on the inside - a catch will swing away from the wood. If you are below center, the catch will dig in further, and possibly explode your bowl. It is the opposite on the outside, which is why most blankets statements say below center - they're thinking spindles.

PS: if the toolrest is AT center, then the cutting edge will be just above. that is enough for me and my bowls.


----------



## HokieKen

With carbide, I set the rest so the cutter is on the centerline of the bowl. For gouges, it depends on the grind and where I'm cutting but almost always below center. The only time my rest is above center is if I'm pulling a scraper in trail.


----------



## EricFai

Mike I was getting that yesterday, a catch which dug in deeper. So next try will be to raise the tool rest for the inside. I think I have the spindle turning down. And using a face plate.

I recently purchased a Nova chuck, and I am using that. It took a few minutes to get it set, but after that, I really like it. I found out that it is best not to remove the blank during the turning. I had a hard time get it back with no wabble.

Plus I was cutting into the end grain, that probably did not help matters.


----------



## pottz

> No guess what it is suppose to be Pottz?
> 
> - Lazyman


well there is the opportunity to make it whatever you want ? let you imagination run ?


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## pottz

> - HokieKen


oh god kenny grow up !!!!! .......just kidding.where can i get one ?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Regarding where to put the tool rest when turning, it depends on the tool and how you're using it, too.

When hollowing with a bowl gouge, I don't remember exactly, but I don't think I ever had it right on a regular basis. Haven't been doing much of that lately.

When hollowing with a bedan, bevel down, I'm generally a fair whack above center, and angling the tool down so the tip is center-ish or maybe a bit below, but that's more scraping than cutting.

When hollowing with a bedan bevel up, I'm low. Scraping again, but because the bevel goes the other way, I can work from lower without getting into a bad situation.

It also depends on the grain of the piece. If it's oriented like a spindle, hollowing is all end-grain work. If it's bowl orientation, hollowing is side-grain when you're going in, but if you're trying to widen the opening, you've got end-grain twice every rotation…

If you und-chuck and re-chuck with a Nova, mark which side of the piece is at jaw 1 before you pull the piece and orient it that same way when you put it back on. I've had a lot fewer problems with wobble doing that. The chuck is supposed to be symmetric, but on my 3, they all work better for me if I re-chuck in the same orientation. I also will try to make a dot on the tailstock end (or inside) and try to get that aligned with the live center on the tailstock when I'm re-chucking. Makes me less likely to get things wrong.


----------



## HokieKen

> - HokieKen
> 
> oh god kenny grow up !!!!! .......just kidding.where can i get one ?
> 
> - pottz


LOL I don't have one. Nathan's turning reminds me of something similar but I can't quite put my finger on it. Something from an animated movie… I think it involves minions but I'm not positive.


----------



## Lazyman

No one else seemed to know what I was going for either, hence why it still sits in a box in the shop.

So a hint is the proposed title: Extinction Event.


----------



## Keebler1

An urn was my first thought Nathan just wasnt sure enough to say it


----------



## DavePolaschek

Ahh. Asteroid hitting the earth and making a BIG splash, Nathan?


----------



## Lazyman

You are a winner, Dave! I just need your address so that I can unload, um ship you your Special Award. Of course I would have to finish it first.

Funny you should say that Keebler. I actually thought about cutting the the impact zone off to make a lid and hollowing the rest to make an odd shaped jar.


----------



## therealSteveN

I was thinking if you rubbed it's side a Genie would pop out. Hopefully she would be a modern day Barbara Eden kind of Genie. Cause I fear the original is kind of wrinkly. Once she kissed me on the Cheek, I was a wee lad, still starstruck.


----------



## HokieKen

If Barbara Eden had kissed me back in the days of Genie, I'd have grown up right quick.


----------



## HokieKen

Did I mention it was 74 degrees here on Saturday? Woke up to this:









And as if posting photos wasn't a big enough PITA, now it doesn't matter how I rotate it on my PC before uploading it, it's always sideways. I just started using Win10. So when I open the pic in any viewer/editor I have, it is right-side up. But I upload it here and it's sideways. I rotate it 90 degrees right and it is 90 degrees right on my PC. But when I upload it here, it's still on its left side. So, no matter what I do, won't change orientation on the site. Anybody else wrestled this?


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Kenny/Jeff, either of you guys coming up this way anytime soon? I need a bottle of bourbon from the ABC store in Tazewell.
> 
> - Steve


 Sorry Steve, I don't get very far from Tazewell much, even less in the winter. If I ever do get up that way, I'll keep you in mind.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Did I mention it was 74 degrees here on Saturday? Woke up to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Ken, I wish that was all I got. We have about 6 inches. (So far).


----------



## Lazyman

I noticed that recently too on Win10 Kenny. They must have "fixed" something. I think that cropping it still fixes it but you might have to both rotate AND crop.


----------



## HokieKen

Cropping fixed it. Thanks Nathan. Don't know why I didn't think of that. But that makes it a bigger PITA to do it on the PC now. I might as well edit it on my phone before I upload it…


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, gotta crop too. It's a pain, but there's a lot about this site that's painful.

Nathan, maybe drop it off next time you're up this way picking up beer.


----------



## Bluenote38

Well, winter has officially arrived. Garage is up to 45F so I can squeeze in a few things today. Oh, and
Mother Nature delivered 6" of snow too.


----------



## bndawgs

We ended up with about 3 inches of snow up here. 
Was also able to get the bottle I was after.


----------



## DavePolaschek

It was pretty out for my morning walk this morning.


----------



## Woodmaster1

28 and sunny some light snow ice covered streets because the city is too cheap. It's noon and they still haven't sanded or salted the streets. Looks like a call to the mayor is in order won't work just a feel good gesture.


----------



## MikeB_UK

> Cropping fixed it. Thanks Nathan. Don t know why I didn t think of that. But that makes it a bigger PITA to do it on the PC now. I might as well edit it on my phone before I upload it…
> 
> - HokieKen


I've been using Irfanview since win 98, open and save works for me to get the image the right way round.
I also use the batch conversion to make all the pics 50% smaller before uploading one of my rambling picture blog things.


----------



## duckmilk

> Cropping fixed it. Thanks Nathan. Don t know why I didn t think of that. But that makes it a bigger PITA to do it on the PC now. I might as well edit it on my phone before I upload it…
> 
> - HokieKen


I use Windows 10. When I upload pictures to my pc I open them with the basic version of Paint, mainly so I can re-size them, then I save in the orientation I want. Uploads to this site are always in the correct orientation.


----------



## Keebler1

Yall are doing this all wrong. Take the pic with your phone. Go into gallery and crop then upload from your phone. No need for computers


----------



## HokieKen

It's just easier at the computer when I'm at work. I don't like trying to hit the tiny little targets with my meaty sausage fingers on the phone when I don't have to ;-)


----------



## pottz

i guess im one of the few here that actually uses an slr. never have an issue,i just plug my canon into the computer and upload the pic's.they always come out with no issues.never liked taking pic's with a phone.


----------



## EricFai

Yep, looks like winter showed her face. I woke up to 43* and rain, went up to 54* this afternoon. Really don't miss the pretty white stuff that falls out of the sky.

As for photos, I never had any issues with the phone.


----------



## HokieKen

The phone is just so convenient pottz. And my phone is much higher resolution than my DSLR now….


----------



## pottz

> The phone is just so convenient pottz. And my phone is much higher resolution than my DSLR now….
> 
> - HokieKen


maybe but i just cant stand trying to work with pic's and typing posts on a phones small screen.plus im on a desk top computer all day with a large screen.for me a phones for making and getting calls,i never go online with my phone.ive gone on lj's on my phone and well if thats the only way i could get on here,youd never see me again-lol.


----------



## HokieKen

I prefer the interface on my PC too but when I'm not at work, I'm rarely in front of a computer so the phone gets used. But I definitely agree. I despise typing on my phone and the LJ interface makes it even more cumbersome to post pics or links.


----------



## therealSteveN

> It s just easier at the computer when I m at work. I don t like trying to hit the tiny little targets with my meaty sausage fingers on the phone when I don t have to ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


As a member of the fat finger club, I'll also mention the squinty eye syndrome I suffer with, and then you have to scroll, and scroll, and scroll, then go back the other direction trying not to forget what you already saw.



> i guess im one of the few here that actually uses an slr. never have an issue,i just plug my canon into the computer and upload the pic s.they always come out with no issues.never liked taking pic s with a phone.
> 
> - pottz


I am a proud and very happy owner of a Cannon EOS that was made just after digital was first out. Like you I plug it into my PC Computer with it's 30+" screen. Happy happy, just not real mobile.


----------



## Lazyman

I use my iPad for most pictures I take to post here. I will sometimes post directly from it as long as I don't have a bunch of text to type in as well but I often just plug it into my PC, copy to a directory there and post. My iPad is usually out in the shop with me because I use it to play music, watch videos, watch and listen to sports, research stuff or just look to see what you guys who spend more time on LJ that do even though you are supposedly still working for a living are up to. Anyway, as long as I do a quick edit first so that the pictures aren't sideways, it works much better than using a phone-pretty much like a PC with an on screen keyboard.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I use iPhone or iPad for everything here. I power on my Mac twice a year nowadays, mostly to make sure there's some electrons flowing through the SSD so it doesn't lose its mind if I should need to go back and access something that's only stored on that computer.

I even print artistic prints from my iPad, which makes my former co-workers boggle. "That's not possible!"

I keep threatening to set up my PineBook Pro as a "real laptop" one of these years, but with an external (wired) keyboard for my iPad, I find I never quite have enough of a reason to go through with that. I do wish there was a solution other than Apple for the stuff I do, though (and I say that as someone who used to work at 1 Infinite Loop).


----------



## HokieKen

I have an EOS DSLR too SteveN. I bought mine in 2008 so it's pretty old tech nowdays. I think it's about 8 MP resolution with no live view and only takes stills. Hard to lug that thing around when I have a dual lens 12 MP camera in my pocket that can record 4k video at 60 fps and HD up to 240 fps. But, I bought that camera because I have an aresenal of nice lenses and flash from my old EOS film SLR. Maybe one of these days I'll upgrade so I can use those again… But honestly, Apple has pretty much ruined me. Not only is the camera in my pocket these days but the thought of sitting down in front of a computer and plugging something in to transfer the photos over to a hard drive just feels burdensome :-(

I love my iPad too Nathan and it's usually my shop companion as well. I use my phone to play music but I keep the iPad in there to pull up drawings and to watch videos. But, for some reason, I've never come around to the iPad being a camera. It's just awkward trying to use it to me. I take the pics with my phone and then upload them to google drive if I need them on my PC or iPad. And as cumbersome as typing on the phone can be, I find it even worse on the tablet for some reason. I have a BT keyboard I can use with the iPad but haven't ever conditioned myself to get in the habit of using it. I'm not even sure I could find it right now if I did want it…


----------



## Lazyman

There are times when taking pictures with the iPad is a little awkward but I find having the bigger screen nice, especially after the picture to make sure that I got the details I was trying to capture. It is also slightly easier to do the required LJ-crop-edit on the iPad. Since I retired, I don't really use my phone that much. It mostly acts as a iPod for listening to audio books when I go for my daily walk (weather permitting). Since the iPad is usually in the shop, I use it to play music too and even answer cell phone calls when my wife calls from an estate sale to ask if she should buy a tool for me she found in the garage or ask if I need anything (like beer) when she stops at the grocery store.


----------



## Bluenote38

Finally "found" my 10mm sockets


----------



## Bluenote38

> ... the thought of sitting down in front of a computer and plugging something in to transfer the photos over to a hard drive just feels burdensome
> 
> - HokieKen


Totally agree but sometimes ya just need a full screen and keyboard


----------



## Bluenote38

Making chocolate chips. I love it when my little block plane is sharp and can peel off end grain curls.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i think im pretty sure im in the pottz boat as i only have desktop PC and my phone is flip phone that says on my desk most times except when i go out and forget it LOL :<)))))))


----------



## HokieKen

I didn't know your sockets were missing Bill but I'm glad they popped up ;-) That looks like a nice little setup for shooting small parts with a block plane. Do you have an attachment to do the miters with?


----------



## duckmilk

Hallelujah! I had signed up for a CE meeting that was in a locatoin not easy to get to and they were going to serve a meal, provided by Olive Garden (Yuck). But the presenter's flight was cancelled so now it is a zoom webinar ) That means I can sit at my computer, drink beer and watch the presentation (relevant toxocology) from home!

On a side note, I had my puppy in the shop or with me all day. Stepped outside to pee and when I came back in, his mouth was covered with sawdust. Hmmm, he must be hungry. So I took him in to eat his food. He has more than doubled his weight in 4 weeks.


----------



## HokieKen

That's funny Duck, that's my new year's resolution. I'm trying to double my weight in the first 4 weeks of the year. I'm gonna ride me one of them scooters down at the Walmart!


----------



## pottz

*easy kenny you'll get your beer buddy !*


----------



## HokieKen

I already got it pottz ;-). A new seasonal IPA from Deschutes called Wild Spruce Chase. And it was yummy ;-)


----------



## pottz

> I already got it pottz ;-). A new seasonal IPA from Deschutes called Wild Spruce Chase. And it was yummy ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


hey i wanna ride one of them carts myself,and park in a handicap spot like all the "privileged" people here in socal.


----------



## duckmilk

If you want to double your weight in four weeks Kenny, you just need to follow my puppy around and eat what he does lol. 
The toxicology program was actually great. It was largely about what our pets eat that can cause toxic effects, and some of them were new to me. I already knew I'll never take tylenol, but now, I'm thinking about not taking ibuprophin again. Aspirin is safe. Don't eat plants you don't recognize either, hahaha. Those packets of silica gel that keep stuff dry are OK though … as long as you remove the packaging first.


----------



## Keebler1

Only problem with eating that silica gel is it dries you out and makes you crave water


----------



## Mosquito

I don't think I want to admit how many computers I have lol

I use one of my many desktops in the shop. Most LJ pictures these days come direct from my phone, though I've got a Nikon d5400 and a couple lenses. I got that mainly for product photos for reviews I used to do, and YouTube video. Have since upgraded video gear, so don't use it often, but still bust it out for final photos sometimes.


----------



## Keebler1

Gonna use a faceplate to mount a blank to the lathe. I know im not supposed to use normal screws that will snap if i get a catch im supposed to use screws that will bend. What kind of screws do I need to get? I forget the name.


----------



## HokieKen

Beats me Keebler. Anytime I've used a faceplate, I've just used regular steel wood screws.


----------



## pottz

i just use 1-1/4" cabinet screws,works for me.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Drywall screws will snap keebs, any other screw should be ok like the others mentioned.


----------



## pottz

> Drywall screws will snap keebs, any other screw should be ok like the others mentioned.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


yes good point,dw screws should be left for drywall,not in the shop !


----------



## TheDane

> What kind of screws do I need to get? I forget the name.


Sheet metal screws … #10 or #12 (depending on the size of the holes in your faceplate). Some people use Spax screws.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Gonna use a faceplate to mount a blank to the lathe. I know im not supposed to use normal screws that will snap if i get a catch im supposed to use screws that will bend. What kind of screws do I need to get? I forget the name.


As other have said, drywall screws will snap. Not a great thing.

I use brass wood screws (#8-1 or #10-1½ depending on how big of a piece I'm mounting), which should I manage to catch one of them with the tool, are much softer than HSS. They'll still mung up the edge, but it's not a huge chip to grind away.


----------



## Lazyman

I've snapped brass screws off when driving them or removing them. Broken screws are a PITA to dig out of a bowl blank. Definitely don't use drywall screws Keebler. The Spax screws are very strong and usually what I use. Problem is that some faceplates don't have countersunk holes and you should use screws with a flat back like button or pan head screws but they can be hard to find in wood screws.


----------



## drsurfrat

I use steel, larger #10s, and as shallow as I can risk - never less than a half inch deep in good wood, more in softer stuff. I usually have an inch of waste after cutting off the bowl. I also never remount (i.e. lazy and impatient); I do both inside and out with the bowl base attached to the faceplate. I sand to about 220 or 320, part it down to about an inch diameter attachment, then cut with a handsaw. I carve and sand the nub after removal. I also rarely ever turn endgrain, but mount either pith or bark side to the faceplate depending on the wood and my mood.

There are no "you-have-to"s here, just what I do with decent success.

PS - a catch should stall and slip the drive belts before breaking any screws.


----------



## Keebler1

Thanks yall i will just use the wood screws i have then.


----------



## HokieKen

Mike makes a good point about grain orientation. I assumed you'll be screwing into face grain. If you're screwing into endgrain, go longer on your screws and use finer-pitched ones.


----------



## Keebler1

Itll be face grain


----------



## pottz

keebs id recommend through bolts,double nutted with lock washers,ya cant be to safe my friend ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> double nutted


I'm gonna leave that one alone.


----------



## therealSteveN

Worried that Kenny will have heart problems, Diabetes, High BP, and an assortment of other ailments during this new year. But hey, riding the scooter chairs is a thing. ))


----------



## HokieKen

I might even ride one double nutted SteveN!


----------



## pottz

> double nutted
> 
> I m gonna leave that one alone.
> 
> - HokieKen


easy kenny,i sell hardware,i can use language like that !


----------



## duckmilk

> double nutted
> 
> I m gonna leave that one alone.
> 
> - HokieKen


I don't know why, you missed a good opportunity there


----------



## Bluenote38

> double nutted
> 
> I m gonna leave that one alone.
> 
> - HokieKen


I was hoping you let that dog lie Kenny


----------



## Keebler1

Biggest thing ive had on this lathe yet. Yall gonna take bets on failure/injury report in the next couple of week? I have it mounted on the faceplate with 2" screws. Thisll be the first time turning like this I usually drill a hole in the bottom and mount on the chuck.


----------



## bndawgs

Wouldn't it be easier to cut it in a circle on the bandsaw first? Or are you doing a winged bowl?


----------



## Keebler1

Probably would but i do it this way cause i dont always turn them completely round sometimes they are wierd looking when im done. Will probably do that next time


----------



## EricFai

Looks like that is going to hit the lathe base as it turns. But I am sure you have scoped that out. Hope the lathe is bolted down.

Ok, that is a big chunk to start with, it will be interesting to see how you do, and what you come up with.


----------



## Keebler1

I am using a mix of hss and carbide. Only have a 1/2" bowl gouge and this is only my second time with hss tools.


----------



## HokieKen

Won't take long to get that balanced Keebler. I imagine it'll come out fine for ya.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That'll make your teeth rattle. Definitely make a circle first. You need to build a circle cutting jig for your bandsaw keebs.


----------



## HokieKen

Don't listen to these pansies Keebler. If there's no chance of injury, you'll just get bored.


----------



## drsurfrat

I'm w Kenny, whack away. I often just cut the corners off (while mounted) to get it to clear the ways.


----------



## pottz

keebs dont listen to these guys they have a secret pool going on the degree of injury you'll sustain.ill admit my interest…...i got you chickening out before you start !!! ;-/


----------



## drsurfrat

O yea, make sure to set a very low speed BEFORE spinning up that chunk


----------



## Keebler1

I didnt get a real straight cut on the bandsaw so i cant get 100% flat bottom mounted the way it is but im 3/4 of the way or closer to what I think the outside will look like. Then time to sand and turn it around and start hollowing. I get it somewhat balanced then take off so much at once that it comes unbalanced again. Think it will still have some bark in a spot or two left on it but it looks neat that way.


----------



## drsurfrat

> ...Think it will still have some bark in a spot or two left on it but it looks neat that way.
> - Keebler1


I agree, some bark just adds to the visual.









You have a good knot in there too.


----------



## Lazyman

I've turned some propellers like that Keebs. Not as bad as one might think. While it is counterintuitive if you've not done one like that before but speed is your friend. The faster you can safely turn it without the lathe jumping around, the better. A faster speed means that the tool can move into the gaps less and the pounding will be reduced as well as the chances for a catch.


----------



## Lazyman

Forgot to add… I made a crude circle jig for my bandsaw that greatly helps when cutting rounds for the lathe. I even made a crude mount so that I can mount the blank on my chuck and put the chuck on the circle jig giving you a perfectly round blank to start. You could make something similar for a face plate. I will try to remember to take a picture of it tomorrow but remind me if I forget and any of you wants to see it. It is crude but effective.


----------



## pottz

keebs even if you do it and i lose the pool i hope you make an incredible bowl and inspire me to try it.although it scares the hell outta me-lol.


----------



## Lazyman

Does making dowels qualify as a swap turning project?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I think so. There's turning involved, the tools not the wood but I think it fits.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I know I'm making some dowels for one of my possible swap projects. But they're going to be glued into other pieces of wood and then turned…

Actually, that gives me an idea for another possible project. Guess the caffeine is working already.


----------



## EarlS

I pounded some 3/8 dowels thru a 3/8 dowel plate this morning. I'm wondering if that counts??

Still on my first cup of coffee.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I pounded some 3/8 dowels thru a 3/8 dowel plate this morning.
> 
> - EarlS


That's something I've needed for a long time, a dowel plate. I use big box dowels and even use old foam brush sticks but occasionally I need a walnut or cherry dowel Something hard to find.


----------



## Lazyman

I've used this technique with the vise to make dowels when I didn't have what I needed on hand. It actually works pretty well in a pinch and you can really make them any diameter you need. It works easier with softwoods but works with hardwoods too.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> That s something I ve needed for a long time, a dowel plate. I use big box dowels and even use old foam brush sticks but occasionally I need a walnut or cherry dowel Something hard to find.


I've got a Stanley 77 (with cutters for all the even sixteenths) for making dowels, and if y'all need some hard-to-find dowels, let me know. I probably won't have them ready super-fast, but I can crank them out in between other projects. If you send me the wood to make them from, it'll probably go even quicker, but I have (red and white) oak, ash, elm, pine, cherry and walnut on hand. Also some maple and birch, but I'm running low on those.


----------



## bndawgs

I've had good luck with just drilling different sized holes in a piece of metal I had and then drilling the wood through the hole.


----------



## Lazyman

And Pask Makes Youtube channel has a good video on making your own dowel plate. He just used a mild steel plate for his.

I am actually thinking about selling my Stanley 77. Prices on eBay are crazy. I've seen individual cutter heads going for $150 each, especially for the odd sizes and the base with all the cutters for well over $600. I saw one complete set go for almost $1000. Even the ones with a single 3/8" cutter will go for $300-400. I can pay Dave to make me a lot of dowels for that much money.  I think that I may be missing one of the cutters, IIRC and I think my machine must be one of the older ones because 1" dowels are too big to go through the center more than about 2". The central shaft on mine seems to be sized for 3/4" dowels max, IIRC.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I don't think any of the 77s can make 1" dowels more than an inch or two long, Nathan. Mine is definitely a 3/4 inch machine, too. I can do 1/4, 3/8, 1/2, 5/8, and 3/4. Don't have bigger cutters than that. But if I need inch dowels, I'll turn them on the lathe.

The nice thing about the 77 is I get straight dowels, even with crooked grain. Using a dowel plate, if the grain bends, so does the dowel. They're stronger that way, but maybe not as useful for putting into straight holes.


----------



## Keebler1

While yall are playing with dowels i am fighting a resin printer that doesnt want to print right. Instead of printing in the center of the build plate it prints off center towards the back which means it soesnt print everything


----------



## pottz

> Does making dowels qualify as a swap turning project?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Lazyman


great so if you get me im getting a bunch of dowels ? lol.


----------



## HokieKen

In my mind, having the Stanley 77 only makes sense if you want a Stanley 77. Not if you want dowels. Between dowel plates, lathes, and pre-made dowels, cranking yournown out just isn't necessary or cost effective.

Don't get me wrong, it's still really cool  And I wouldn't begrudge anyone for having one just because they wanted one or because they simply enjoy the process of making dowels with it.

If it were me though, I'd probably be inclined to sell it off. A working one with that many cutters is worth a pretty penny. And there are lots of tools I can think of to spend $800-1000 on that I would have more fun playing with than a dowel maker.

Different strokes ;-)


----------



## pottz

> In my mind, having the Stanley 77 only makes sense if you want a Stanley 77. Not if you want dowels. Between dowel plates, lathes, and pre-made dowels, cranking yournown out just isn't necessary or cost effective.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, it's still really cool  And I wouldn't begrudge anyone for having one just because they wanted one or because they simply enjoy the process of making dowels with it.
> 
> If it were me though, I'd probably be inclined to sell it off. A working one with that many cutters is worth a pretty penny. And there are lots of tools I can think of to spend $800-1000 on that I would have more fun playing with than a dowel maker.
> 
> Different strokes ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


yeah when i can go to my wood guy and buy dowel rod in several species,so why the hell do i wanna make my own ?


----------



## Lazyman

I agree Kenny. Only reason I bought it was because it was only $117 including shipping and tax. I think I spent about $100 on replacement blades. When I saw it on eBay, I almost broke my finger clicking the buy it now button.


----------



## JohnMcClure

I'm with Nathan on wanting to have it for its own sake, at least when it's so cheap. Sure making your own dowels is nonsense, but that is a piece of history.


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, for that price I'd be making my own dowels too. Or at least have to tool to be able to do so ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

I just made about 7' of cherry dowels from scrap for my work bench joinery and it was really nice to have for that, but I really cannot see using it all that often. I bought it about a year ago and this was the first time I pulled it out since I initially played around with it. And even though it isn't huge, it does take up a fairly large spot on the shelf and take a little time to setup when you only use it every now and then. It actually does a pretty good job on hardwood but I get lots of tearout on softwoods. I don't know if that is just how it goes or I need to tweak something to make it cut better on softwood. What I did today was make a pine dowel 1/16th too large and then sand it down to size to get a nicer dowel. Also, 11/16" is about the maximum it can make a full sized dowel. The 3/4" and 1" cutters can really only make short pieces about 2" long or put a round tenon on the end of square piece.


----------



## pottz

damn,im gettin dowel !!!!!!!!!! doesn't matter who gets me ?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I used the Veritas dowel maker to make eucalyptus dowels for my legs in my bench. Couldn't buy them so I had to make them. I only had 1/32 offset because the eucalyptus is so hard it would break in test pieces. Probably pointless overall but the little red dots look cool I guess.


----------



## HokieKen

My pegs on my bench are Purpleheart just because I like the contrast and color with the Oak. I just turned mine on my lathe.


----------



## EricFai

I guess a set of graduated dowel rods would qualify as a turning project, say start at 3/8" by 16th up say 1-1/2" at least 24" long.


----------



## pottz

so i guess this is a "dowel" swap ?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> In my mind, having the Stanley 77 only makes sense if you want a Stanley 77. Not if you want dowels.


I want dowels. *And* I wanted a Stanley 77 so I could make my own. So there!

I really like the way I mounted my 77 on a board that fits into a couple of the dog holes on my small bench and gets locked in place by the inset vise. Means I can set it up in a minute or two, crank out a dowel, and then put it back in its home under the bench.










I've found that if I'm doing dowels over about a half inch diameter, it's best to clamp the board down to the bench, and a pine board wasn't good enough - I pulled the screws mounting the 77 to it right out of the pine, but a piece of 3/4 oak seems to be holding up pretty well.


----------



## pottz

how many dowels do you guys use ? because i rarely need dowels in the stuff i do !


----------



## DavePolaschek

I used about a foot of 1/2 and 5/8" ash dowels repairing our dining room chairs the other week, Pottz. When I made my bedans I made up four custom quarter-inch dowels out of birch to hold the cherry and sycamore in the handles together (well, mostly for decoration, but still…). This morning, I cranked out some 3/8" walnut dowels that I was going to use to pin the drawer fronts onto the drawer boxes for my brace till, but then I decided they'd look better without the dowels, so that walnut went back onto the shelf for another day.


----------



## HokieKen

Ditto pottz. I don't know if I've used any since I built my bench actually. If I have it was probably just 1/4" ones to pin corner joints.


----------



## Lazyman

I was thinking of doing something similar, Dave. Right now I just have it attached to a board that is a little long so that I can use clamps at each end to hold it down to the bench without the clamps getting in the way. If I thought that I needed to be able to regularly make custom dowels, I think that the Veritas Dowel Maker would be the way to go but it is not exactly cheap either.


----------



## HokieKen

If only there was some kind of powered machine that would let you mount your blank and then spin it for you. Then you could just use some sort of cutter to reduce it along the length to the needed diameter.

;-)


----------



## Woodmaster1

> Wouldn t it be easier to cut it in a circle on the bandsaw first? Or are you doing a winged bowl?
> 
> - Steve


It's not as much fun if you cut on the bandsaw. Let the chips fly across the shop.


----------



## Lazyman

I've done that too, Kenny. I might try making some dowels on my CNC machine. Or just use a spoke shave. Hairy spokes are the worst.


----------



## Lazyman

I almost forgot. Here is the bandsaw circle cutting jig with bowl blank mount I use to make round blanks. The ring is a nova faceplate that attaches to the chuck. I simply made a way to mount the face plate on the circle jig.


----------



## pottz

> I was thinking of doing something similar, Dave. Right now I just have it attached to a board that is a little long so that I can use clamps at each end to hold it down to the bench without the clamps getting in the way. If I thought that I needed to be able to regularly make custom dowels, I think that the Veritas Dowel Maker would be the way to go but it is not exactly cheap either.
> 
> - Lazyman


yeah if i was gonna do dowels that looks like the cool tool,but at over 400 hundred i gotta have a lot more need than i do now.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice, Nathan. There's another "make it round" jig I've seen where the guy just drills a hole the proper size for a wood worm screw in the piece. I looked at that and thought it was interesting, but it would be really easy to open the hole up a little, and now the woodworm screw won't hold so well, which could get exciting. Decided that wasn't the kind of excitement I want in my life.


----------



## Lazyman

Before I got this faceplate, that is basically what I used to do with the circle jig. I would drill a hole in the center of the blank and use the dowel in the circle jig as the axis to spin it. The biggest problem I had is that large, rough trash pile blanks that I cut with a chainsaw were often irregular and when you rotate them on the jig, they didn't always turn nicely. I initially just made the disk in the middle and had a problem with it wanting to tip but by adding the support around the disk, it now is pretty stable and turns smoothly. You could probably do something similar with a regular faceplate but you would really need the outside support because with the blade pulling down on the sides, there is a risk that it will tip and bind the blade which is potentially dangerous.

I really like this faceplate, BTW. In fact, after getting it I hardly use my other faceplates anymore. Because it just mounts in the jaws of the Nova chuck, you don't have to remove the chuck to use it either, though it is designed for a specific size of jaws. They make 2 or 3 different sizes, each requiring a specific jaw size.

One other tip that I just started doing recently is that after splitting chunks with a chain saw, if the surface where the faceplate is mounted is irregular I use a power planer I bought cheap at a flea market to give me a flat spot so that the faceplate sits flush all the way around-much safer. I've used hand planes to do this too but the power planer takes only a few seconds to make a flat large enough for the faceplate to mount, though it is a little messier than a hand plane, especially if you don't take the time to hook up a vacuum, but no messier than turning is anyway.


----------



## Keebler1

Ill have to look for that faceplate nathan. I just threw the log on the bandsaw and cut that flat side and it isnt completely flat which is why a tenon wont work properly but i did get the faceplate mounted securely


----------



## Keebler1

Nathan what size ring do you use most?


----------



## pottz

i just ordered one of those faceplates last night.if i like it i will get a couple more that way i dont have to change the chuck when working on two or three bowls at once.id seen this before,it was probably you i saw using it.


----------



## Keebler1

Nathan also figure up a price for how much you want to build that jig once i get a ring i hate building jigs. I do have some 3/4" ply.


----------



## Lazyman

I only have the 100MM ring. It is the middle size and I already had the right jaws for it.

I don't like making jigs either but they do come in handy.


----------



## EricFai

Jigs….. If I can make a jig to make things easier to do, I will figure something out.


----------



## HokieKen

I'd probably be happy doing nothing but dreaming up jigs and making them. Unfortunately the wife expects projects that come out of the shop occasionally.


----------



## pottz

well guys i got that glue up on the lathe today that i was scared of,so far it's lookin promising ? i do have a plan b and c though,just in case-lol.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Good deal, Pottz! Here's to Plan A working out!


----------



## Lazyman

My wife is just surprised when a project comes out of the shop-that is unless I promised her something. Of course most of her request lately have been to refinish mid century modern furniture that looks like they were used to store chemicals in a barn. Next one, which is what she wants as her Christmas present, is a set of chairs refinished. Chairs are the worst. This one is probably going to cost me because we will probably end of taking them to a pro refinisher. I should have been suspicious when she said: Sure, just order yourself those nice vises for your birthday for that bench you want to build. Oh you want a couple of hand planes on eBay. Merry Christmas.


----------



## pottz

> Good deal, Pottz! Here's to Plan A working out!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


thanks bud,so far so good ! nothing a little ca glue and epoxy wont fix-lol.


----------



## pottz

> My wife is just surprised when a project comes out of the shop-that is unless I promised her something. Of course most of her request lately have been to refinish mid century modern furniture that looks like they were used to store chemicals in a barn. Next one, which is what she wants as her Christmas present, is a set of chairs refinished. Chairs are the worst. This one is probably going to cost me because we will probably end of taking them to a pro refinisher. I should have been suspicious when she said: Sure, just order yourself those nice vises for your birthday for that bench you want to build. Oh you want a couple of hand planes on eBay. Merry Christmas.
> 
> - Lazyman


ill just pray for you …................


----------



## duckmilk

You need to always stay suspicious of wives Nathan, most always there is an ulterior motive to their being unusually nice.

Been gone for a couple of days, just catching up. Doing so, I just found what's going to be for supper tomorrow.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Christmas is 12 months away Nathan you're good. In fact, you can probably find a way to increase your Handworks budget out of this somehow.


----------



## pottz

> You need to always stay suspicious of wives Nathan, most always there is an ulterior motive to their being unusually nice.
> 
> Been gone for a couple of days, just catching up. Doing so, I just found what s going to be for supper tomorrow.
> 
> - duckmilk


well never heard of carne guisada before,but looks damn tasty.let us know how that turns out.better yet what time shall i be there ?


----------



## Lazyman

Well Dave, I didn't have to do any shopping for this last Christmas because this is what she wanted. I told her I couldn't start on it until I finish my work bench. I've been taking my time but I am starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel. Any ideas what I can use for the next delay? Too cold maybe? Yeah! It is too cold to apply finish. Maybe this spring.


----------



## Keebler1

You have to come to my place and teach me to use hss tools. You could use that as an excuse


----------



## therealSteveN

> Jigs….. If I can make a jig to make things easier to do, I will figure something out.
> 
> - Eric


I too make jigs as needed, not a love affair in doing that though, and if Rockler has it already, and it looks like it's what I was planning to build I've been known to buy them.


----------



## therealSteveN

> My wife is just surprised when a project comes out of the shop-that is unless I promised her something. Of course most of her request lately have been to refinish mid century modern furniture that looks like they were used to store chemicals in a barn. Next one, which is what she wants as her Christmas present, is a set of chairs refinished. Chairs are the worst. This one is probably going to cost me because we will probably end of taking them to a pro refinisher. I should have been suspicious when she said: Sure, just order yourself those nice vises for your birthday for that bench you want to build. Oh you want a couple of hand planes on eBay. Merry Christmas.
> 
> - Lazyman


Oh Man, you're in deep. When they start saying yeah go ahead, buy that too, a light should go on that says RUN….

I see years of Honey Do's in your future. Endless Honey Do's.


----------



## EarlS

I made a rookie mistake yesterday. I asked her to come out to the shop to help me flip the work bench top over. Big mistake. She started asking what things were, followed up by, "I don't remember you mentioning that you were going to buy that". Then she asked where the bench would go. I explained my plans, including a couple of the rolling cabinets would be eliminated because I was building storage space under the table saw, the router table, and the drill press. Of course that elicited her response, "when are you going to start on my projects?"

Like I said - rookie mistake

At least I have permission to buy the Nova Viking drill press "later this spring" which was my Christmas present.


----------



## HokieKen

There's no way you could possibly do her projects with your current drill press Earl. Unfortunate.


----------



## Bluenote38

> I made a rookie mistake yesterday. I asked her to come out to the shop to help me flip the work bench top over. Big mistake. She started asking what things were, followed up by, "I don t remember you mentioning that you were going to buy that". Then she asked where the bench would go. I explained my plans, including a couple of the rolling cabinets would be eliminated because I was building storage space under the table saw, the router table, and the drill press. Of course that elicited her response, "when are you going to start on my projects?"
> 
> Like I said - rookie mistake
> 
> At least I have permission to buy the Nova Viking drill press "later this spring" which was my Christmas present.
> 
> - EarlS


Earl - remember these word…"Oh, That old thing! Had that since <pick />


----------



## Bluenote38

> Been gone for a couple of days, just catching up. Doing so, I just found what s going to be for supper tomorrow.
> 
> - duckmilk


Ditto Duck love Rollins' Guisiada - any good Red Beans & Rice recipes out there?


----------



## Lazyman

I may buy my wife the Nova drill press she's always wanted for our anniversary this year. "Yes, dear. We need that so that I can finish those chairs for you. "

My college roommate actually tried that one year. He bought his wife the bicycle he had been wanting for her birthday. That was probably 30 years ago and he is still paying for that one.

To be honest, she has sold so much vintage Christmas decorations in a virtual garage sale this year that she has been using her cash on hand from that to buy me several hand planes and the lumber for my bench. She has also stumbled upon several nice hand planes at estate sales for me. It is nice having someone fund your vises and vices.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yesterday I showed my sweetie the drawers I've been working on since the Tuesday after Christmas.










And I explained to her that I'm almost done enough that I can start working on repairing the rocker that needs some joints reglued and then we're going to repaint it with milk paint. She asked if she could help with the rocker, grabbed her sandpaper, and roughed up all the surface, taking off decades of dirt and enough of the old black paint that I'll have a good surface to work with.

I have no idea how I'll end up paying for that; for now I'm just going to enjoy it.

Edit to add: I also had an idea for my primary turning project for the swap last night. I think that means while I have the glue-pot hot for the drawer fronts and the chair, I'll also be gluing some pieces parts together for the swap.


----------



## Keebler1

I left for work the sunday after Christmas and didnt get home till friday. I came home to a desk to put together for my 3d printing area and a rasberry pi 400. Of course she doesnt realize once i get the rasberry pi hooked up it means more work for her taking my prints off and listening to my printer more because I can start a print from my laptop from anywhere


----------



## HokieKen

What are you using the Rasberry Pi for Keebler? Just for remote interface to the printer?

Drawers look great Dave


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Like I said - rookie mistake
> 
> - EarlS


we will always be rookies when it comes to SWMBO :<))))


----------



## JohnMcClure

Earl,
Fun story. Too bad your Christmas present will be late - I was going to live vicariously through you on that one.

Dave, 
Drawers look great. Wonderful that your boss is willing to help with the labor too.

Keebs,
That sucks, hope you enjoy the $$$. But your kids are only young once, ya know.
The 3D print stuff continues to inspire my jealously, as do the rest of your technological innovations (Remote?!!!)


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny im installing octoprint on the rasberry pi so i can send files over the the printer and start them remotely. Also gonna add some usb cameras so I can watch my prints and maybe get some timelapse footage


----------



## HokieKen

Cool Keebs 

Is your printer connected to a PC at home? Couldn't you just use a VPN service to run it remotely from the road?


----------



## Keebler1

I had been talking about printing a case and tripod for an old phone and using that for the camera cause I was being too cheap to buy a pi but now that i have one i will use it


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Earl are you getting the Viking or the Voyager? Im really interested in your thoughts when you use that some. I've been thinking about the voyager for a long time now.


----------



## Keebler1

Dave if you go finish earls wifes projects before he does i bet you could talk his wife into buying you the drill press instead of earl


----------



## HokieKen

We all enjoy a good green crack lopo. I still flagged you though.


----------



## pottz

> We all enjoy a good green crack lopo. I still flagged you though.
> 
> - HokieKen


thats kinda mean kenny,he did say were entertaining.


----------



## bndawgs

Last time I saw a green crack would have been when the kids were little and blowing out nasty stuff in their diapers


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Dave if you go finish earls wifes projects before he does i bet you could talk his wife into buying you the drill press instead of earl
> 
> - Keebler1


You might be on to something Keebs. I'll be in Iowa in September. I could spend a few hours over in Earls shop and bust out some projects for a nice drill press. Should have a nice bench to work off of while I'm there.


----------



## EricFai

Earl, sounds like your in trouble. Best be on your best behavior for a bit. And remember you had all that stuff years ago. Stuck with the story.


----------



## HokieKen

No you won't Dave. You won't be in Iowa that weekend when Earl's drill press disappears.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Good point Kenny.


----------



## Keebler1

Speaking of Iowa Earl have you sent Kenny his box of corn yet


----------



## EarlS

I'm still looking for an annual "corn of the month" subscription for Kenny.

I did see this. 
Sounds like exactly what Kenny needs to buy. Click the link for details.










Dave - that just might be a good trade off then I could get onto project I want to build. Of course the deal would include figuring out what exactly she wants.

I'm still on the fence with Voyager or Viking. Depends on how well I can obfuscate the price difference when she asks how much it cost. Dick (Recycle1943) is also pondering one.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I've been pondering for a few years now and it probably would be my next big tool purchase I just don't know when really. I need to justify it to myself really.


----------



## duckmilk

> well never heard of carne guisada before,but looks damn tasty.let us know how that turns out.better yet what time shall i be there ?
> 
> - pottz


Actually, I haven't made it yet, but it is tasty, making braised beef short ribs tonight. Late start, should be eating about 11pm. Wife not too happy.

I have never made red beans and rice Bill so I don't know. I make pinto beans my mom and dad taught me, south west NM style.



> I did see this.
> Sounds like exactly what Kenny needs to buy. Click the link for details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - EarlS


"Calibration developed using 72-hour oven method on 1,000+ corn samples" 
You're asking way too much from Kenny there.


----------



## HokieKen

Looks like the spammers stepped up their game for 2022…

Duck and Earl made my hungry. One of my favorite meals for my whole life has been pinto beans and cornbread  How do you do beans duck? My grandma used to make them with ground sausage in them which was my favorite. Most people here in the south cook them with a ham bone (or a hunk of ham) for flavor. Still delicious but I like the sausage better. Then mix em with either cole slaw or sauerkraut and eat with cornbread. Mmmmmmm.


----------



## MikeB_UK

> You might be on to something Keebs. I'll be in Iowa in September. I could spend a few hours over in Earls shop and bust out some projects for a nice drill press. Should have a nice bench to work off of while I'm there.
> - KelleyCrafts


Sure, it looks promising now, but that benchtop will still be upside down in September.

This is the drill press you need earl, just big enough to drill through an ear of corn


----------



## duckmilk

> How do you do beans duck? My grandma used to make them with ground sausage in them which was my favorite.
> 
> - HokieKen


Very simple, salt, pepper, onion, garlic, jalapeno or serrano and salt pork. Wash the beans 3 times and add water, 4 parts water to 1 part beans. I used to use a pressure cooker cause that saved time at the altitude where I grew up. Now, all I need is a pot.


----------



## HokieKen

Nobody I know cooks them with onions or peppers but they are usually provided to add to taste when served. I like fresh green onions chopped and added personally. Diced white onion will do. I prefer to have jalapeno cornbread with the beans but don't really like them in the beans. But I've never met a pot I'd kick out of bed. Unless they're overcooked and really thick. I don't want em mushy and sludgey.


----------



## drsurfrat

You guys are killing me. I ve gotta dig out my Santa Maria bean recipe. Don't think I am gonna find pinquito beans out here though.

*4 more days till the registration closes.*


----------



## drsurfrat

Nope


----------



## pottz

> You guys are killing me. I ve gotta dig out my Santa Maria bean recipe. Don t think I am gonna find pinquito beans out here though.
> 
> *4 more days till the registration closes.*
> 
> - drsurfrat


hopefully we will a few more,ive been sellin it but no takers.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Guess I'll have to decide soon. Unfortunately my lathe has about 15-20 slabs leaning against it right now. No where else to put them. I really need to finish that kitchen so these will go away.


----------



## EricFai

Those are some nice looking slabs there Dave.


----------



## pottz

im sure some one here will be glad to help you move em.might never see em again though ;-)


----------



## EricFai

Yep, I'm sure I could put them to good use.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Those represent the doors and drawer fronts to the kitchen cabinets I built. Cmon over, bring a six pack and I'll sit back and watch my wife tell you what she thinks of your plan. Lol

She's a tough lady.


----------



## JD77

> *4 more days till the registration closes.*
> 
> - drsurfrat


Yikes! I've been putting off picking a project until that far off last day for registration…
The lathe hasn't been used in at least 3 months and I have no ideas…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I actually have an idea JD the question is if I want to move those slabs around a million times to do it.


----------



## EarlS

Dave - bring those slabs when you come to IA. I'm sure my better half can find some way for you to make something.

Mike - it won't be upside down:


----------



## drsurfrat

> The lathe hasn t been used in at least 3 months and I have no ideas…
> - JD77


But that is the beauty of the lathe, just put a big chunk on there and see what comes out.


----------



## JD77

> But that is the beauty of the lathe, just put a big chunk on there and see what comes out.
> 
> - drsurfrat


I'm more concerned with how fast and which direction it is coming out!


----------



## duckmilk

Beautiful slabs there AZDave!

Earl is about ready to set it on the legs, nice looking bench sir.



> Don t think I am gonna find pinquito beans out here though.
> 
> - drsurfrat


Pinto, not whatever you spelled Mike ;-) In the link below, he uses the Casserole brand of beans, my preference also.

This bean technique is pretty much the same as mine but with a variation on the ingredients, but make them how *you* like it when you make them.
Edit: That Bertha stove would be really cool, but I don't know how he moves the thing from one place to another lol.


----------



## HokieKen

Looks like pinquinto beans come from Californee Duck.

Californee?

Get a rope.


----------



## EricFai

Oh, that's the land of them there cement ponds


----------



## EricFai

I am still waiting for the lathe tools to arrive, a chuck for the tail stock and some carbide tools.

I have a idea of what to turn now, something new for me. So I guess that is a start now, and I should hurry up and actually get started, looks like 3 weeks or so for the progress photos.


----------



## pottz

> Looks like pinquinto beans come from Californee Duck.
> 
> Californee?
> 
> Get a rope.
> 
> - HokieKen


take it easy kenny,just remember we all got guns here !


----------



## pottz

well i did get something on the lathe last sunday that i glued up.only gave it a 50/50 chance of survival but it's starting to look promising.ill give it a 80/20 now.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I got the bandsaw done, which means I'm in better shape for prepping things for the lathe. Still got a few drawer fronts to finish, but I suspect I'm going to be gluing some pieces of wood together before I turn them. Got a few different ideas. Will probably get all of them started and see what looks coolest as I go.


----------



## EarlS

> Earl is about ready to set it on the legs, nice looking bench sir.
> 
> - duckmilk


Actually, the top was set on the legs but the mortises were about 1/4" too shallow and I didn't bother to check them before I flipped the table and set it on the legs. Also forgot to make the slot for the top of the deadman. Probably forgot something else too but I will wait to find out what it was until after I finish all the things I forgot on the bottom side and flip it back in place.


----------



## duckmilk

> I guess that is a start now, and I should hurry up and actually get started, looks like 3 weeks or so for the progress photos.
> 
> - Eric


Just take a picture of a stick mounted on the lathe.

80/20 chance is close enough, you can always modify from there.

Earl, cut the tenons 1/4 inch shorter? As heavy as the top is it shouldn't bounce off.


----------



## EricFai

Duck, I like your thinking on that matter.

Earl. You know can't ask the wife for help anymore. She might find something else in the shop.


----------



## drsurfrat

Pinquitos exist, really. But I had a hard time finding them even in Californee. They are kind of round, not kidney shaped, and have a slightly different texture to me. Obviously not necessary for a good recipe.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm about sick of this BS









You yankess and corn farmers TAKE IT BACK!


----------



## Lazyman

Supposed to be 64° here today and 71° tomorrow. I'll be chopping mortises with the garage door open this afternoon.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Only low-50s here today, but it looks like it'll be fairly clear, so there'll be some nice sunshine to warm up the shop. Hoping to get started on an actual swap project fairly soon.


----------



## HokieKen

It's gonna hit 50 here today which is the warmest we've seen in a while. But dang, it's plumb miserable when it's sub-20 degrees every morning. This is the coldest winter we've seen in a lot of years. At least it's a pretty dry one too though.


----------



## pottz

> I guess that is a start now, and I should hurry up and actually get started, looks like 3 weeks or so for the progress photos.
> 
> - Eric
> 
> Just take a picture of a stick mounted on the lathe.
> 
> 80/20 chance is close enough, you can always modify from there.
> 
> Earl, cut the tenons 1/4 inch shorter? As heavy as the top is it shouldn t bounce off.
> 
> - duckmilk


lol-stick on a lathe is my plan b duck.


----------



## pottz

78 yesterday same today with no rain in sight.i hope our winter isn't already over,we still need a lot more wet stuff to end our drought.


----------



## Kerux2

I'm finished with my project.

Only question is… where will I be living for delivery time?


----------



## pottz

> I m finished with my project.
> 
> Only question is… where will I be living for delivery time?
> 
> - Kerux2


show off,i knew i should have never invited you ;-)


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks for the education on pinquito beans Mike, new one to me.


----------



## drsurfrat

Yea, I didn't realize then that I had spent time in such a unique corner of Kalifornia. Santa Maria ranch land. The adobe is so prevalent that no one has any tread on their boots - all slicks - and you can still carry about 10 lbs before you have to scrape it off.

Tonight *I* got beef stew. very little left over:


----------



## pottz

> Yea, I didn t realize then that I had spent time in such a unique corner of Kalifornia. Santa Maria ranch land. The adobe is so prevalent that no one has any tread on their boots - all slicks - and you can still carry about 10 lbs before you have to scrape it off.
> 
> Tonight *I* got beef stew. very little left over:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love beef stew mike,looks real tasty.
> 
> - drsurfrat


----------



## EricFai

Kenny, just wait until the weekend. The forecast here in the SC mountains I'd calling for anything from snow to a wintery mix of snow and ice. Been in the mid 50's during the day, but yes below freezing in the morning, have to defrost the windshield.


----------



## pottz

> Kenny, just wait until the weekend. The forecast here in the SC mountains I d calling for anything from snow to a wintery mix of snow and ice. Been in the mid 50 s during the day, but yes below freezing in the morning, have to defrost the windshield.
> 
> - Eric


you poor bastards !!!!


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah Eric, 5-8" of snow forecasted for Sunday here. At least we get some balmy 40 degree days until then :-( I'm beginning to understand why states with hard winters have higher rates of depression.


----------



## EricFai

Ok Turner's. Do you push or pull the tool when hollowing out a bowl. I received my carbide hollowing tools today, and spent an hour in the shop this evening, experimenting.

I turned this about 2 weeks ago, cutting into the end grain proved difficult. So ordered a tail stock chuck.









Hollowed out with a fostner bit to start, then used my new tools. Finished up the inside with my HSS set to get it smother, and a little sanding, still needs work.









I started with a 3" cube of Maple. Trying to learn how to use the Nova chuck, think I have that part down. Now just figure out the hollowing.









Thanks for the input and comments.


----------



## pottz

> Yeah Eric, 5-8" of snow forecasted for Sunday here. At least we get some balmy 40 degree days until then :-( I'm beginning to understand why states with hard winters have higher rates of depression.
> 
> - HokieKen


hell kenny im depressed just hearing your stories !


----------



## EricFai

Kenny, that's the way it been for the past 2 years with this Covid thing.

I keep telling the better half that I want to see two foot of snow on the ground. Of course everything would shut down for at least a few days if not more around here. I could go play on the roads, but I would be concerned about the one's that can't drive on dry roads let alone snow.


----------



## EricFai

Rub it in Pottz, 78*


----------



## pottz

> Ok Turner s. Do you push or pull the tool when hollowing out a bowl. I received my carbide hollowing tools today, and spent an hour in the shop this evening, experimenting.
> 
> I turned this about 2 weeks ago, cutting into the end grain proved difficult. So ordered a tail stock chuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollowed out with a fostner bit to start, then used my new tools. Finished up the inside with my HSS set to get it smother, and a little sanding, still needs work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started with a 3" cube of Maple. Trying to learn how to use the Nova chuck, think I have that part down. Now just figure out the hollowing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input and comments.
> 
> - Eric


i use forstners too,but then i switch to a bedan for the big removal,then back to a carbide tool or scraper.


----------



## pottz

> Rub it in Pottz, 78*
> 
> - Eric


yeah but we do pay a price for it,if ya know what i mean ?


----------



## EricFai

I am shooting for a really smooth finish on the inside. And I guess it's normal for the chips to stay inside as your turning.


----------



## HokieKen

I keep my shop vac handy and keep stuff cleaned out when I'm hollowing. I generally do my rough cuts pushing from the rim to the center and do the last few passes pulling from the center out. That's with carbide. With a gouge, I always cut downhill. When finishing with a scraper, I start with pull cuts but will sometimes go the other way. It just depends on what the grain likes.


----------



## pottz

> I keep my shop vac handy and keep stuff cleaned out when I'm hollowing. I generally do my rough cuts pushing from the rim to the center and do the last few passes pulling from the center out. That's with carbide. With a gouge, I always cut downhill. When finishing with a scraper, I start with pull cuts but will sometimes go the other way. It just depends on what the grain likes.
> 
> - HokieKen


+1thats close to what i do.i just use air and blow out the waste.


----------



## Lazyman

> Ok Turner s. Do you push or pull the tool when hollowing out a bowl. I received my carbide hollowing tools today, and spent an hour in the shop this evening, experimenting.


As usual it depends. The general rule of thumb for a smoother cut is to cut in a direction where longer grain supports shorter grain. This sometimes called cutting downhill and is very similar to what you do with a handplane or when carving. If you look at the picture. The lines represent the grain running through a section. The arrows represent the preferred direction. If you move the tool in the direction of the arrows as you cut, longer grain is behind it supporting the cut and reducing tear out. If you move in the opposite direction, you can sort of imagine how the tool might pickup one of those lines and tear it out because there is nothing there to support it. 









This is especially true with what is often called spindle or end grain turning where the end grain is at both ends of the blank. Carbide tools are generally less finicky about this than HSS turning tools but it still affects how much tearout you are likely to get. So when possible, it better to turn downhill but it is also usually better to make a continuous cut for the last pass at least so sometimes so you may have part of the cut where you are not cutting downhill.

Now with side grain turning where the blank is mounted so that the end grain is pointing to the side, it is a little trickier to figure out sometimes so you may just have to experiment. Each blank may have different grain orientation and different woods tearout worse than others. With the grain alternating between end grain, side grain, end grain, side grain, etc., it can be difficult to predict but with a little experimentation, you may find one way cuts a little better than the other and it may be different on the inside than the outside and from log to log.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nathan had a good writeup that covered a lot of what I wish I'd said.



> you may find one way cuts a little better than the other and it may be different on the inside than the outside and from log to log.


My experience with turning things in bowl-orientation (end grain pointing to a side) is that the inside and outside will almost always be different. I've had a few pieces where I wished I had a reversing lathe, because I was fighting the grain on the inside and couldn't get oriented so I could cut downhill with the bowl gouge. That's when I'll switch to a forstner bit followed by a side-scraper. The consolation on those is that when I can't get the inside to cooperate, the outside will generally go pretty smoothly.

But with spindle orientation, I generally do the bulk of my hollowing with a bedan, using it like a scraper. The only question is whether it'll work better bevel up or bevel down, which means moving the tool rest to make room to do that.


----------



## EricFai

I need to go back to the basics, looking at the grains, that is always changing on the turning. But that is something that I need to master on the lathe. Experimenting with different setups by block orentation and angle of the cutter.

I think I do alright, but I am still learning too. I have thought about setting up the air wand to clear chips out. Shop vac might be to noisy.

Thanks guys.

Dave, it's been the inside that is getting me, and I was not thinking about the grain direction. On the outside I generally do good. I have to think about a bedan, I think I have some old tool metal in the shop that might work, and turn a handle.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I think I do alright, but I am still learning too. I have thought about setting up the air wand to clear chips out. Shop vac might be to noisy.


When I'm using a side-scraper, I just clear the chips with that. Also with a bedan. Just run it close to the wall and use it to deflect the chips out.

The one other trick I have for the inside, especially with bowl orientation of the grain, is sometimes I stand behind the lathe. Gives me a better angle for reaching down inside a bowl I'm hollowing.


----------



## HokieKen

Dave brings up a good point - I prefer to cut from the center out on my finish passes. Sometimes the grain doesn't like that though. So I'll reverse the spindle and cut on the other side. Sometimes it helps, sometimes it doesn't. But it's worth a shot if your lathe has reverse. Make sure your chuck is locked with the setscrew. I guess. Everybody says that but I never do ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thinking about this more overnight, I decided I'm really glad I didn't have room to put my lathe along the wall in my shop. It sticks out perpendicular to the wall, which means I can walk around behind it. And doing that really does help when working on the inside of a bowl / cup / hollow form. Not just because it's easier to reach, though that's probably the main reason. But also because it makes me think. It's not the way I usually face the lathe, and it means I have to think more about what I'm doing. And when I'm hollowing something with grain that isn't cooperating, thinking is a good thing. Much better than the alternative of screwing it up and sending pieces flying around the shop.

Also, walking to the other side of the lathe is much cheaper than buying a lathe that has reverse and chucks with set screws.


----------



## HokieKen

My lathe sits in front of one of my bay doors. So I can walk around to the back side if I open the door. So in May…


----------



## Lazyman

Mine is also by the garage door. I leave just enough room so that I can squeeze by it and clean up without opening the door. My lathe cabinet is under the lathe and on castors so that I can slide it to make a little more room there when I want to stand on the other side to turn.


----------



## drsurfrat

Mine's in the middle of my basement shop, so all access all the time. Well, not after bedtime or before breakfast.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Whew! Turns out the undercarriage of the rocker I'm attempting to repair has 16 joints, pretty much all of which have to come together at once. Don't think there's any way I could've done that with anything but hot hide glue, as trying to fit clamps on that… I have no idea where I would've begun.










It's together. Tomorrow I'll see whether or not I got all the joints glued up well, I guess.


----------



## Lazyman

Gotta love hide glue. Is that chair old enough to have been assembled with hide glue when it was first made?

BTW, liquid hide glue has a longer open time than the HHG, especially in cold weather, and acts sort of like a lubricant for tight joints or otherwise difficult assemblies. . LHG is my go-to for repairs like that.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, it was assembled with hide glue. And apparently there was a shortage. Just tiny dabs in each of the joints, which explains why it had come apart.

The thing I like about HHG is that as it hits cool wood, it starts to set immediately, meaning the joints will kind of hold together, but still be movable for quite a while. There were lots of little rotations and wiggles needed to get all the pieces together, and I had enough time. But when everything was together, I kinda gave it a wiggle and nothing moved. Freakin' magic!


----------



## JohnMcClure

Nice looking chair, Dave! Must have been fun!


----------



## EricFai

I don't have reverse, but I can move the lathe out to get behind it. Some very good points for me to experiment with.

That is going to be a good looking chair there Dave.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, John and Eric. It's one my mom had forever, but somehow her cats hadn't scratched it up. Anyway, all the joints in the undercarriage had come loose, and it really needs a coat of paint, so I glued it back together and will paint it over the next week or so. Hopefully our idea of putting plum milk paint over the black will look as cool in reality as it does in our brains.


----------



## Kerux2

> I m finished with my project.
> 
> Only question is… where will I be living for delivery time?
> 
> - Kerux2
> 
> show off,i knew i should have never invited you ;-)
> 
> - pottz


Hahahahahaha


----------



## HokieKen

4 weeks left until progress pics… Wonder if my recipient would prefer a pen or a pencil? Or maybe just a dowel?

;-p


----------



## EarlS

> 4 weeks left until progress pics… Wonder if my recipient would prefer a pen or a pencil? Or maybe just a dowel?
> 
> ;-p
> 
> - HokieKen


toothpicks and chopsticks?


----------



## HokieKen

Bridge City has you covered for the latter Earl. I imagine now that the Pencil Maker is released a Toothpick Maker is in R&D…


----------



## drsurfrat

> Only question is… where will I be living for delivery time?
> - Kerux2


Kerux, I will have a note for your sender to say your address is 'pending'. If you get an address, please let me know ASAP, or if you have an interim address/POBox/dependable friend, let me know that.


----------



## duckmilk

Don't forget to put a note to your recipient in the box, it's always a nice gesture.


----------



## EricFai

Kenny, I think Pottz said something about dowels.


----------



## pottz

> Bridge City has you covered for the latter Earl. I imagine now that the Pencil Maker is released a Toothpick Maker is in R&D…
> 
> - HokieKen


dont all you guys have a chopstick maker ?


----------



## pottz

> Kenny, I think Pottz said something about dowels.
> 
> - Eric


damn eric were not supposed to say what were making !


----------



## GR8HUNTER

if i knew we could send dowels i would have joined in :<)))))


----------



## duckmilk

Me too! I could have bought some nice ones at the store, hand sanded them and done some sort of decoration ;-P


----------



## EricFai

Crap, I was going for the tooth picks. I bet I could make a good production run if I rush through the roughing out the dowel.


----------



## pottz

> Me too! I could have bought some nice ones at the store, hand sanded them and done some sort of decoration ;-P
> 
> - duckmilk


sand and decorate duck,i wasn't gonna get that fancy-lol.


----------



## EricFai

Polished tooth picks, that might just be the next big seller.


----------



## JD77

So if we all have lathes, I would think some nice turning blanks are appropriate, right? Teach a man to fish and all that…


----------



## EricFai

I would think as long as it a bowl blank it might qualify.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Almost wrapped up one of the bonuses for the swap today. Really ought to get started on the main attraction soon…


----------



## Keebler1

I didnt get anything done on the swap. Got my level sensor for my 3d printer installed and calibrated


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, my thinking is that my main entry will probably end up in the "ambitious but crap" category, so I should at least have a decent bonus item or two. Of course, it would be better to have the main item not be crap, but when trying new things….


----------



## EricFai

Trying new things here too. Sitting here tonight sketching and figuring. Make it a challenge.


----------



## pottz

> Well, my thinking is that my main entry will probably end up in the "ambitious but crap" category, so I should at least have a decent bonus item or two. Of course, it would be better to have the main item not be crap, but when trying new things….
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


thats what im goin for bud-lol. keebs cant even focus right now.good luck if he gets you ;-)


----------



## EricFai

Wasn't it Keebler who shipped last on the tool swap, and he was running it. He must be related to Grant.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Kudos to all of you challenging yourselves. These swaps are exactly the place to stretch yourself and do a challenge. That's exactly why I'm not joining. I just don't have the time to do something new/different and I don't want to just phone it in. As many of you know I've talked about going above and beyond your comfort in these things for years. It's exactly the time so good job!!


----------



## pottz

> Kudos to all of you challenging yourselves. These swaps are exactly the place to stretch yourself and do a challenge. That's exactly why I'm not joining. I just don't have the time to do something new/different and I don't want to just phone it in. As many of you know I've talked about going above and beyond your comfort in these things for years. It's exactly the time so good job!!
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


above and beyond,dave no one told me i had to push myself ? a cold chill just shot up my spine !!!!!!!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's up to you potz.

I always look at these things as a challenge and always do something new for me and usually kind of out there. I even turned (pun intended) one of my swap items into a business. These things are fun but I can't commit. I had an idea I could bust out pretty quick but I've done it before in another swap so I'm just skipping.


----------



## pottz

> That's up to you potz.
> 
> I always look at these things as a challenge and always do something new for me and usually kind of out there. I even turned (pun intended) one of my swap items into a business. These things are fun but I can't commit. I had an idea I could bust out pretty quick but I've done it before in another swap so I'm just skipping.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


well as long as you ride along your still a part of the swap.i skipped that last too but tagged along too.once a swapper always a swapper !


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I've run a few over the years. Definitely no stranger to swap threads. They're always fun and friendly.


----------



## pottz

> I've run a few over the years. Definitely no stranger to swap threads. They're always fun and friendly.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


+1


----------



## kfpsteve

Too late to join in? Recovering lurker. Really enjoy the board. Newby - and eager.


----------



## drsurfrat

> Too late to join in? Recovering lurker. Really enjoy the board. Newby - and eager.
> - kfpsteve


Today is the last day for registration, still time. Just understand the original posting (i.e., commitment) and its got all the info to get me your address, etc.

Newby to woodworking, or just LumberJocks?


----------



## pottz

> Too late to join in? Recovering lurker. Really enjoy the board. Newby - and eager.
> 
> - kfpsteve


welcome to the forum and the swap.these swaps are a lot of fun,and a great bunch of people.


----------



## HokieKen

Went to Lowes this morning for some SYP boards. This is this weekend's project:









Ugh. But, I already agrees and have been paid in advance so I guess I better get it over with…


----------



## drsurfrat

That is NOT allowed as a swap item, or even a 'bonus'.


----------



## Keebler1

It could be worse. She could want a texas longhorn painted on it in burnt orange


----------



## pottz

> It could be worse. She could want a texas longhorn painted on it in burnt orange
> 
> - Keebler1


might work with avacado green legs sitting on a shag rug ?


----------



## DavePolaschek

This morning's progress in the shop? Poured almost a quarter ounce of epoxy down between the wood and metal on this. The ferrule is a hunk of .50BMG brass.










Also fiddled with milk paint for the chair.


----------



## Keebler1

Dave you are making me jealous. Still trying to get printers up, just bought a new hobby….airbrushing but need adapters….still have 2 swaps to get done and the wife wants to go to a movie tonight.


----------



## recycle1943

I'm relatively sure that nobody noticed that I haven't been jumping into the fray but I've decided to scare the h3!! outa some here. 
*everybody* knows that I'm not a turner and everybody else in the swap is - *so* I will turn something on my Nova Mini and pass it on to my unlucky recipient. 
I know this is a surprise swap and whoever I'm assigned to *will* be surprised.
Pictures of saw dust next week - - -


----------



## Keebler1

Welcome to the fray Dick. Was it you that sent me that lamp a couple of swaps ago?


----------



## Snowbeast

Dick,

Remember that Ringmasters turn!

He didn't say that it had to be 'turned' on a traditional lathe.


----------



## recycle1943

> Welcome to the fray Dick. Was it you that sent me that lamp a couple of swaps ago?
> 
> - Keebler1


I don't remember - I think I'm the only guy here making my style lamps 
If it's got resin scallop rings, it's most likey my fault


----------



## recycle1943

> Dick,
> 
> Remember that Ringmasters turn!
> 
> He didn t say that it had to be turned on a traditional lathe.
> 
> - Snowbeast


Yeah , thanks but I'll get something figured out


----------



## Keebler1

Yes i do believe it was you that sent it. It finally found a home by my 3d printers


----------



## DavePolaschek

Keebs, I'm retired, so I get to spend some time in the shop nearly every day.

But I've also been figuring out how to do a lot of things more efficiently. Turning a handle for a lathe tool like a bedan gets done in a single session now, including drilling the holes to put the steel in and fitting the ferrule. I've figured out how to do 90% of the work without un-chucking and re-chucking the work. I did hacksaw off the tip of the point on my live center for the tailstock yesterday, though. Should see if I can find a replacement on eBay one of these days.

Welcome, Dick!


----------



## Keebler1

Dave is your tailstock mt2?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah. I don't actually need a whole live center though, just the central pointy bit (the harbor freight lathe has a two-piece live center). I need to go out and measure to see whether it's a 8mm or 5/16 shaft on that.

I've got four different centers, but the HF one seems to work best for most of what I do. Go figure.

Edit to add, it's a 3/8" shaft. Who knew?


----------



## pottz

> Dick,
> 
> Remember that Ringmasters turn!
> 
> He didn t say that it had to be turned on a traditional lathe.
> 
> - Snowbeast
> 
> Yeah , thanks but I ll get something figured out
> 
> - recycle1943


you'll do fine dick your a talented woodworker.this swap is a good way to get you turning,dont worry about being too fancy just go for it.


----------



## pottz

had a bad day in shop boys,i knocked my mirka deros sander off the bench.i guess it landed just right because it is now dead.must have broken a gear or something because it just makes a clicking sound and wont spin.an expensive mistake to say the least.gonna get a new one though,my other dewalt and pc ROS sanders pale in comparison.maybe start a go fund me-lol.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Ouch, Pottz! Breaking tools is no fun.


----------



## Keebler1

Dave give me a couple of weeks ill drop a spare live center in the mail to ya. PM me your address


----------



## pottz

> Dave give me a couple of weeks ill drop a spare live center in the mail to ya. PM me your address
> 
> - Keebler1


keebs how about a spare deros sander ?


----------



## pottz

> Ouch, Pottz! Breaking tools is no fun.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


on top of the sander the capacitor on my jointer is going out so i had to reset the breaker about 40 time to get it running. maybe you hand tool guys have the right idea ?........pottz snap out of it,dont be foolish !!!!!


----------



## Keebler1

I barely justified the bosch i bought from lowes a couple years back so a deros is way out of the picture


----------



## Keebler1

New toys to go along woth my 3d printing


----------



## EarlS

Note to self - DO NOT drop the Deros ROS.

Pottzz - step away from the abyss. That is the Dark Side tempting you. Resist it.


----------



## pottz

boys if youve ever used a deros for a couple hours you would find sanding heaven.although now that i need to replace im also gonna consider the festool.the comparable model is about 200 hundred less so it's got my attention.gotta talk to the little black duck on this one though.he's the guru of all tools over priced-lol.


----------



## Keebler1

Pottz the wood whisperer did a comparison video between the festool and deros sanders.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz the wood whisperer did a comparison video between the festool and deros sanders.
> 
> - Keebler1


id seen his review before but i just took a look to refresh.im kinda leaning toward the festool i think. plus being cheaper doesn't hurt either.


----------



## Keebler1

If I did the amount of flatwork and sanding yall did and was as good at it i might consider the festool but all my flatwork sucks and here lately i dont even have enough time to keep 3d printers running. On a good note i figured out whats wrong with my new resin printer. Bad side i have to return it to amazon for credit then rebuy it but it has increased in price so i have to pay more


----------



## pottz

> If I did the amount of flatwork and sanding yall did and was as good at it i might consider the festool but all my flatwork sucks and here lately i dont even have enough time to keep 3d printers running. On a good note i figured out whats wrong with my new resin printer. Bad side i have to return it to amazon for credit then rebuy it but it has increased in price so i have to pay more
> 
> - Keebler1


the price we pay for the high life we live keebs.hey im doin kobe beef and caviar tonight with some alaskan king crab appetizer,how about you and the missus bring a bottle of late vintage 1982 mouton rothschild cabernet and we'll have a simple dinner.it's only 1500 a bottle.cmon,im cookin ?


----------



## EricFai

That really stinks Pottz, never any fun when you have to replace a tool.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Not sure what festool you're looking at potz but I have a couple and enjoy them.


----------



## pottz

> Not sure what festool you're looking at potz but I have a couple and enjoy them.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


looking at the ets ec125/3 cq plus.comparable to the mirka.im leaning that way because,well it's a lot cheaper and the paddle switch on the mirka is a pita sometimes.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Don't have one of those potz I have the poor man's 5" req version. I wouldn't argue with the one you're looking at. I have the 3" version of that (can't remember the model) it switches from round to triangle. I generally don't have tons of sanding to do so the req works well for me. Hand plane finish then a little sanding is usually where my projects end.

I would say go with the festool, I own probably 6 or 7 products from them and I can't imagine the others to be that much better. Not for the money. Festool imo is solid. I love they're vacuums probably the most.


----------



## HokieKen

Yikes pottz. If the Festool is the cheaper option that's one expensive drop!

If it is just a broken gear, I can probably figure out the spec and either make one or get one 3D printed for ya. If you want to send me the sander, I'll try to tear it down and figure it out for you.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Potz send it to Kenny then Kenny can fix it and send it to me. I'll pay shipping on both trips!!


----------



## pottz

> Potz send it to Kenny then Kenny can fix it and send it to me. I'll pay shipping on both trips!!
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


lmao,you guys tag teaming me ? kenny im not sure what actually broke.the housing itself has a broken grid.the sander now runs about 630 bucks,not cheap.trying to find a repair center.if i can get it fixed for a couple benjamins ill do it as an extra sander.gonna buy another no matter what. once youve driven a rolls royce you dont wanna drive a chevy anymore-lol.


----------



## drsurfrat

wow, five hunert bucks? For that I would want to turn it on, walk away and come back after it had switched through 80-220 grits… like a Roomba


----------



## HokieKen

Nobody wants to drive a Chevy anyway pottz.

Hopefully they'll service a sander that expensive. Hell, for that much they oughtta send a cute blonde tonyour house wvery six months just to make sure you still like it.


----------



## duckmilk

All that money for a ROS? When my cheapo broke I bought a Makita variable speed ROS and love it, especially the variable speed capability. Model BO5041 I think, don't remember what the price was.

Going to have to go chop ice in the horse troughs again tomorrow. Yesterday tied high records in the Dallas/Ft Worth area in the upper 70's, this morning was near freezing and is below tonight. Wind chill was horrendous.


----------



## Lazyman

On nights like this, Duck, I am glad I don't have any livestock to take care of.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Chatty bunch today! I want to remind everyone that Dave P is a national treasure, he has made my very first turning tool for me and I'm not even in the swap, just the peanut gallery. 
They should put him on the nickel.


----------



## pottz

> wow, five hunert bucks? For that I would want to turn it on, walk away and come back after it had switched through 80-220 grits… like a Roomba
> 
> - drsurfrat


500 no about 630 !


----------



## pottz

> Nobody wants to drive a Chevy anyway pottz.
> 
> Hopefully they'll service a sander that expensive. Hell, for that much they oughtta send a cute blonde tonyour house wvery six months just to make sure you still like it.
> 
> - HokieKen


damn straight im ford all the way baby.


----------



## pottz

> Chatty bunch today! I want to remind everyone that Dave P is a national treasure, he has made my very first turning tool for me and I m not even in the swap, just the peanut gallery.
> They should put him on the nickel.
> 
> - JohnMcClure


+1 john they dont any better than dave.i cant even think of anyone on lj's that goes above and beyond like dave does.even when i mention something i like,it shows up on my porch !


----------



## DavePolaschek

Careful, John. It's not quite done yet, so I could still screw it up. Gotta grind the bevel on John's bedan tomorrow morning, which is one of the more tedious bits of the construction. Gotta sharpen all three of mine too, which should mean putting the new CBN wheel on the second grinder, but I'm not sure if I'm going to be that motivated or not.

We had some of that wind here yesterday, Duck. And the cold weather. Was working outside in a t-shirt on Thursday morning. Today it just barely made it above freezing and the wind was trying to blow everything that wasn't tied down to Texas.

Pottz, I'll send you Rob's sander as soon as I can find it. How about that? ;-)


----------



## pottz

> Careful, John. It's not quite done yet, so I could still screw it up. Gotta grind the bevel on John's bedan tomorrow morning, which is one of the more tedious bits of the construction. Gotta sharpen all three of mine too, which should mean putting the new CBN wheel on the second grinder, but I'm not sure if I'm going to be that motivated or not.
> 
> We had some of that wind here yesterday, Duck. And the cold weather. Was working outside in a t-shirt on Thursday morning. Today it just barely made it above freezing and the wind was trying to blow everything that wasn't tied down to Texas.
> 
> Pottz, I'll send you Rob's sander as soon as I can find it. How about that? ;-)
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


LOL, cmon your dave, no ones gonna worry you wont come through ! as far as robs sander that mystery is like bigfoot buddy.


----------



## Lazyman

Ok Mike. I finally got far enough with my workbench build that I feel like I can join the swap, so sign me up. I'll send my information shortly.

I hope you guys like dowels. Lots and lots of dowels.


----------



## pottz

> Ok Mike. I finally got far enough with my workbench build that I feel like I can join the swap, so sign me up. I ll send my information shortly.
> 
> I hope you guys like dowels. Lots and lots of dowels.
> 
> - Lazyman


hey thats my swap project nathan.dont come in at the last minute and steal my great idea !


----------



## Keebler1

Pottz you are making dowels Nathan is just gonna buy them at home depot


----------



## Lazyman

Don't even need to do that Keebler. I found an old shoe rack out by someone's trash can and got about 20 dowels for free from exotic rubber tree wood. All metric sized too.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz you are making dowels Nathan is just gonna buy them at home depot
> 
> - Keebler1


well there goes my project,seems nathan has no morels ! i guess it's plan b,no wait thats already dead,....plan….... h….. i think ? hell whoever i get good luck -lol. hey what do you want for free ?


----------



## Lazyman

> Pottz you are making dowels Nathan is just gonna buy them at home depot
> 
> - Keebler1
> 
> well there goes my project,seems nathan has no *morels *
> - pottz


 I do too have morels:









:-D


----------



## Keebler1

Im making mine out of bubblewrap pottz


----------



## pottz

> Im making mine out of bubblewrap pottz
> 
> - Keebler1


hey doc he's cheating,i thought we had to use wood dammit ? if that flies im using packing peanuts !


----------



## duckmilk

> if that flies im using packing peanuts !
> 
> - pottz


Make sure they are the ones made of starch, biodegradable, and edible with a little salt.


----------



## pottz

> if that flies im using packing peanuts !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Make sure they are the ones made of starch, biodegradable, and edible with a little salt.
> 
> - duckmilk


absolutely,im earth friendly duck ! a little tapatio wont hurt either !


----------



## drsurfrat

You're in Nathan.


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Nobody wants to drive a Chevy anyway pottz.
> 
> Hopefully they'll service a sander that expensive. Hell, for that much they oughtta send a cute blonde tonyour house wvery six months just to make sure you still like it.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> damn straight im ford all the way baby.
> 
> - pottz


*F*irst *O*n *R*ace *D*ay :<)))))


----------



## Lazyman

I thought it meant Found On Road Dead?


----------



## JohnMcClure

Kenny, I found another tubasix project for ya, since that's what you're into these days.
This one has some redeeming qualities. 


















And incidentally is the perfect hight for #4 to practice walking:


----------



## drsurfrat

OK, all recipients addresses have been sent to the email you gave me. Please let me know if it didn't show up.

For you overachievers, I think it is a good idea not to ship anything until the progress pic check-in, in case of unforeseen circumstances.


----------



## Keebler1

Overachievers what are thise we dont have any in this group. Since Grant isnt participating arent we all trying to take his place as last to ship


----------



## Woodmaster1

I got my swap victim and I hope he likes toothpicks.


----------



## duckmilk

> I thought it meant Found On Road Dead?
> 
> - Lazyman


^+1


----------



## EarlS

Pottz - are you saying that a Deros is more expensive than a Festool? What has this world come to?

I have the Deros because of the nerve problems in my hands. I wonder how the Festool does with vibration compared to the Deros.


----------



## bndawgs

I thought it was Fix Or Repair Daily?


----------



## Keebler1

I think the vibrations were pretty similar between the 2 earl. Check out that youtube video i linked earlier


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Pottz - are you saying that a Deros is more expensive than a Festool? What has this world come to?
> 
> I have the Deros because of the nerve problems in my hands. I wonder how the Festool does with vibration compared to the Deros.
> 
> - EarlS


Can you get a prrescription for a Deros? I like my Porter Cables ok but I'd try out one of those fancy ones if insurance was footing the bill.


----------



## HokieKen

Ditto on my Bosch ROS. It does great for me. But I usually do the bulk of the finish prep with planes and/or scrapers. I'd be scared to try one of those fancy sanders for fear of thinking I needed one….

Got my recipient Mike. Whew, pressure's off now. I'll ship some dowels Tuesday.


----------



## HokieKen

I like that table John! The cutouts in the base are really pleasing visually. And that doesn't look like any tubasixes they sell around here!


----------



## pottz

> Pottz - are you saying that a Deros is more expensive than a Festool? What has this world come to?
> 
> I have the Deros because of the nerve problems in my hands. I wonder how the Festool does with vibration compared to the Deros.
> 
> - EarlS


yeah by a quite a bit.from what ive read the vibration is also very low.man i was using my dewalt today and wow what a difference from the deros.people can say there way over priced until youve used one.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz - are you saying that a Deros is more expensive than a Festool? What has this world come to?
> 
> I have the Deros because of the nerve problems in my hands. I wonder how the Festool does with vibration compared to the Deros.
> 
> - EarlS
> 
> Can you get a prrescription for a Deros? I like my Porter Cables ok but I d try out one of those fancy ones if insurance was footing the bill.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


i wish yeti.


----------



## pottz

got my victim,er…. my recipient shall i say.damn, everyone is doing dowels,guess ill have to do a real project now !


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I like that table John! The cutouts in the base are really pleasing visually. And that doesn't look like any tubasixes they sell around here!


That's because they're sideways, Kenny. It's like quartersawn. :-|


----------



## recycle1943

Yep, got my recipient today as well - now I need to find a shipper that will take bags of saw dust.

It's legal turned dust tho because it's from the RingMaster


----------



## HokieKen

Pretty sure I've never worked so hard to glue up such an ugly panel.









Picked the best of the boards at Lowes but that's kinda like picking the most honest person in DC.


----------



## recycle1943

Regarding ro sanders - I have 4 of them, 2 Sears and 2 Dewalt and converted them to psa paper. Pretty sure I'd die of delight if I ever spent the $$$$ for a quality ros.
One thing sure, it wouldn't be the green one


----------



## duckmilk

Looks like you picked the 5 best politicians, errr, boards Kenny, you only used 5 clamps! Nice glue-up! How are you going to cut out the design? Are you going to use store bought legs or are you going to forge them?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Hmm! I learned today that TransTint dyes seem to work okay in epoxy, but they also seem to lower the surface tension so bubbles pop more easily. That was an unexpected bonus!

Also finished up a bedan and packaged it up for its trip to Texas. Turns out I won't be able to mail it until Tuesday though. Tough sometimes trying to remember what day it is when you're retired.


----------



## HokieKen

I have a drawing I made with dimensions to let me draw the shape Duck. Then I'll cut it out with my jigsaw and sand the hell out of the edges.

The girl who asked me to make it already bought legs and stain. So after cutting and sanding, my part is done. She wants to stain it and put the legs on herself. Thank God.


----------



## duckmilk

You lucky man, you got the easy part.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Nah, with that mindset, the blotchier the better, so staining will indeed be easier. Likely.


----------



## pottz

more work on the "project" today,went well, im now about 90% sure it's gonna make it.sadly though as most of you well experienced turners know,******************** hits the fan right at the end !!!!


----------



## Lazyman

A bunch of over achievers in the swap these days. 90% done? I just hit 100% sure I am joining the swap yesterday.

Kenny, you should have told your wife you need a Shaper Origin to do that project. Just sayin'. BTW, how big is that table going to be? That's gotta be at least 4×4'?


----------



## HokieKen

Close. 33×48 inches


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Kenny wants a big boy CNC. I dont blame him but with space in my shop I wouldn't trade the origin.


----------



## Lazyman

I would like both. There are times it is just easier to take the machine to the work.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Sounds like the Goliath CNC might be the ticket. Under powered, hyper-expensive trim router like the origin but you don't even have to handle it, just plop it down on the work surface and instantly makes you a wood worker.


----------



## HokieKen

This is probably one of those times the Origin would be the ideal tool.
Luckily, this is a one-off though. I might make a second one if it got my wife to sign off on an Origin though…


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny just come up with a better design she would like and get the origin to make that.


----------



## drsurfrat

It seems that my emails have reached everyone. Woohoo, we're off to the races.

Apart from the toothpick jokes, everyone is taking up the challenge to do something different. As for me, I would love to receive something that was a first for the sender, utterly regardless of whether they think it's a 'failure'. It wouldn't be bad to get an expert piece from one of you masters, either.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, I'm sure not feeling very masterful this morning.










Guess it's on to the next blank.


----------



## HokieKen

That's okay Dave. He wasn't talking about you ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, Kenny! I wasn't sure if maybe he was confused. Sometimes Mike does that.

Turns out, throwing that one away and starting over was the right plan. I got more done on my second attempt this morning than I had expected to do on the first try.


----------



## JD77

I know that frustration, Dave. It's gotten to where I started gluing up tool handle blanks with a central cavity just to get the tang centered.


----------



## drsurfrat

So ya mean I have masterful confusion?


----------



## Lazyman

Too bad Dave, A cam-bedan could be a new innovation. 

Are you drilling while it is mounted on the lathe? Regardless, I typically drill before rounding and the cone live center perfectly centers the piece while turning.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, I'm mounting it in a spigot chuck, rounding it, turning it down for the ferrule, and then drilling it on the lathe. Most of the time it works fine for me, but this one wanted to move whenever I pulled the tailstock away. The next one went fine, and I poured the epoxy into the end of it this afternoon.










I figure since I've gotta go to the Post & Parcel Store tomorrow anyhow, I might as well have two bedans to ship off, since a buddy of mine in MN wanted one, too.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Well, I'm sure not feeling very masterful this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess it's on to the next blank.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


NOT BAD 1 out of how many ? :<)))))))))))))


----------



## DavePolaschek

I think I've had one failure (it'll get cut down and used on a 1/4" bedan, which can be a smaller handle), and one that went off-center that I'm using for myself. And five successful ones. So far.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I think I've had one failure (it'll get cut down and used on a 1/4" bedan, which can be a smaller handle), and one that went off-center that I'm using for myself. And five successful ones. So far.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I've been following along still and have a question. Please don't laugh but what is a bedan? I see them and they look like parting tools.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Jeff, it's an older (French) turning tool that's shaped a lot like a mortise chisel.

To use a bedan, you can either use it like a scraper, typically bevel down, with the top hitting the piece about center, and with it about level, or you can drop the handle so the bevel rides on the piece, paring off a thin shaving. I use this technique for bringing a tenon down to size, similar to a parting tool, but WIDE.

You can also angle the tool while riding the bevel so the bevel is anywhere from 45 degrees from horizontal to about 75 degrees from horizontal, slicing off wood. I do this when roughing a piece, as the planing cut is less likely to catch, but the corner of the tool might ding your tool rest if you do this a lot. I also do this to finish a piece. I'm basically treating the tool as a thick skew this way.

You can also turn it so the bevel runs up and down, and use the corner as a parting tool, cutting a V-groove.

And finally, you can use a bedan for hollowing. It's used like a scraper for this, either bevel-up or -down. My half-inch bedan gets a workout this way, especially hollowing lidded bowls that I'm turning in spindle-orientation. I can get a square corner at the bottom of the bowl with a bedan.

Sharpening is dead easy. It's just a 45 degree bevel on a piece of square stock. Takes me about 10 seconds to resharpen one on the grinder if I haven't completely destroyed the edge.

Hope this helps!


----------



## pottz

well after watching a you tube video on repairing the mirka sander (in german) i was able to figure out a repair,just a little dremel tool work and some ca glue and it lives again.that was a 630 dollar not counting tax repair. wife was happy too-lol.


----------



## Lazyman

I usually round over any square corners on tools where that corner might ride on the toolrest-skews for example. This makes them easier to pivot and prevents them from dinging up softer tool rests, though my Laguna tool rest has a hardened rod where tools sit that has never dinged.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, Nathan. The Harbor Freight toolrest is soft. I've got a hard Nova toolrest, but they're backordered on the short post that I need to make it fit my lathe. Ugh. If it ain't one thing, it's a mother.


----------



## HokieKen

> well after watching a you tube video on repairing the mirka sander (in german) i was able to figure out a repair,just a little dremel tool work and some ca glue and it lives again.that was a 630 dollar not counting tax repair. wife was happy too-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Attaboy pottz  I'm sure that's a load off!


----------



## pottz

> well after watching a you tube video on repairing the mirka sander (in german) i was able to figure out a repair,just a little dremel tool work and some ca glue and it lives again.that was a 630 dollar not counting tax repair. wife was happy too-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Attaboy pottz  I m sure that s a load off!
> 
> - HokieKen


oh hell yeah,it's one thing when you decide to buy a tool but when it's to replace one you use everyday due to failure it kinda hurts. even though i didn't understand a word the guy said his video showed exactly how to disassemble it.


----------



## recycle1943

Well Pottz - pretty sure I would consider a new tool with your newly acquired savings


----------



## pottz

> Well Pottz - pretty sure I would consider a new tool with your newly acquired savings
> 
> - recycle1943


i would dick but i didn't charge myself enough.


----------



## recycle1943

TeeeHeeeHeee


----------



## EarlS

Oh - it's bedan, I thought it was bedpan. Where are my glasses???


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Oh - it s bedan, I thought it was bedpan. Where are my glasses???


You and autocorrupt, Earl. It took months to teach that about bedan so it didn't "help" me every single time by making it a "bedpan."


----------



## Keebler1

Earl thats what too much corn does to your eyes and brain


----------



## JohnMcClure

Oh, guys, Dave sent me a bedpan! And he even broke it in for me! 
Too good.


----------



## EricFai

Great job Pottz on your repair. Definitely a cheaper way to go.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Jeff, it's an older (French) turning tool that's shaped a lot like a mortise chisel.
> 
> To use a bedan, you can either use it like a scraper, typically bevel down, with the top hitting the piece about center, and with it about level, or you can drop the handle so the bevel rides on the piece, paring off a thin shaving. I use this technique for bringing a tenon down to size, similar to a parting tool, but WIDE.
> 
> You can also angle the tool while riding the bevel so the bevel is anywhere from 45 degrees from horizontal to about 75 degrees from horizontal, slicing off wood. I do this when roughing a piece, as the planing cut is less likely to catch, but the corner of the tool might ding your tool rest if you do this a lot. I also do this to finish a piece. I'm basically treating the tool as a thick skew this way.
> 
> You can also turn it so the bevel runs up and down, and use the corner as a parting tool, cutting a V-groove.
> 
> And finally, you can use a bedan for hollowing. It's used like a scraper for this, either bevel-up or -down. My half-inch bedan gets a workout this way, especially hollowing lidded bowls that I'm turning in spindle-orientation. I can get a square corner at the bottom of the bowl with a bedan.
> 
> Sharpening is dead easy. It's just a 45 degree bevel on a piece of square stock. Takes me about 10 seconds to resharpen one on the grinder if I haven't completely destroyed the edge.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Yes it does. I kept hearing you guys talk about them but just didn't know what they were. They sound like a handy turning tool. Thanks!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Glad it helped, Jeff! They're handy, and I think, under-appreciated in the world today, but they're not great at any one thing, except perhaps hollowing. But with that huge bevel, using a bedan regularly improved my skew use quite a bit. Suddenly things "clicked" and I stopped catching the skew as often and got much better finish off the tool.


----------



## JD77

Dave, that might be the single best selling point! Carbide offers such a low entry point that I've been finding it hard to make the leap to HSS. I've got a few gouges figured out, both sharpening and in use, but my skews rarely see use.


----------



## DavePolaschek

JD, I use skews more often lately just because they're so much easier to sharpen than gouges. Heck, I can touch up my skews on the same stone I use for sharpening kitchen knives. Ditto the bedans. I've got the Wolverine sharpening system for the gouges, but I need to get it set up, and that project is probably post-swap, so I'll either be freehand sharpening any gouges I need or using them dull. Or using a bedan or skew. :-/


----------



## Keebler1

I started trying to use my hss bowl gouge for this s2ap and got some use out of it but i am still learning to use hss so my carbide is getting used more. I did find out my bowl gouge seems to be too short to use properly. Nathan i may be coming over after the swap to get help with hss if thats ok


----------



## pottz

im just addicted to the carbide and rarely use my hss anymore.i do use the bedan though for hogging out bowls and such. im just not a fan of sharpening.if i had used hss on all the mrytlewood bowls i made,which was very old dry and hard wood i would have spent more time sharpening than turning.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'm with you pottz. I might be biased a little.


----------



## pottz

also ive never had a catch with carbide.at least that did any damage.


----------



## HokieKen

I like my carbide tools for some things but I still primarily use HSS. I learned to turn with gouges and guess I'm just comfortable with them. I like the versatility and for the most part get stuff done faster with them. Carbide is my go-to for hollowing and for turning acrylics or really hard woods though.


----------



## Lazyman

I used nothing but HSS for about 2 years before I got my first carbide tool so it was easier to work through the learning curve since I didn't have an alternative. I can definitely get a better finish in almost any situation with HSS so generally only use the carbide for hard to reach spots or for hollowing deep or narrow mouthed vessels. Even a scraper with a properly burnished hook will give a superior finish compared to flat carbide. I have one cup carbide tool that gives a cleaner cut but I have not used it enough to get good enough at it to get a nice continuous surface with it so usually revert back to bowl gouges every time I try it.

Dave, Setting up the wolverine system may save you more time that it costs. With my bowl gouge jig, I can literally sharpen a gouge in less than a minute and be turning again which also saves on sanding work compared to resorting to carbide.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I agree with you all. I do use HSS as well because you do get a better finish off the tool and that's really the only reason.

I still have yet to master the skew though. I don't put enough time into it unfortunately. I know a skew can leave an awesome finish so I really need to do that one of these days.


----------



## drsurfrat

> ... Even a scraper with a properly burnished hook will give a superior finish compared to flat carbide.
> - Lazyman


I have found the same thing. One thing I am going to try is burnishing a hook on a HHS half-round scraper. (which I don' have yet) I usually end up with decently smooth feeling insides of bowls, but it takes forever with sandpaper to get the micro tearout cleaned up visually. If I can hit it with the equivalent of a card scraper, I might save a lot of work. Now I get to make a new tool, so I got that going for me.

Hey you machinist guys, which steel should I use for that? I want to burnish like a card scraper. Which are soft enough to roll an edge, but work harden to last?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave, Setting up the wolverine system may save you more time that it costs. With my bowl gouge jig, I can literally sharpen a gouge in less than a minute and be turning again which also saves on sanding work compared to resorting to carbide.


Yeah, Nathan. The problem is that both of my grinders are on stands that can't accommodate the system, so I'm probably going to have to build a grinding bench/station. Which will also be a home for my sharpening station, but now it's a bigger project.


----------



## Keebler1

Dave if you want a workbench think its 4'x2' on casters take a trip down and come get it. Itll give me an excuse to build the new one I want that I have the wood sitting by my mitre saw station for


----------



## Lazyman

For anyone who hasn't tried using a scraper with a hook, it was a game changer for me. You can get fine shavings with it and is a great way to clean up tool marks left by other tools or bad technique, especially a half round one on the inside of a bowl. I usually burnish a hook on my scraper by just putting a burnishing rod (used for card scrapers) in a tight hole drilled into a piece wood. I simply put the scraper with a freshly sharpened edge flat on the board and sort of pivot it against the rod. In a pinch, sometimes you can just re-burnish a hook instead of resharpening first. I learned about this from Doc Green's write up on scrapers.

Lots of great information on Doc Green's website, BTW. Definitely worth exploring for tips, techniques and ideas.


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> 
> Hey you machinist guys, which steel should I use for that? I want to burnish like a card scraper. Which are soft enough to roll an edge, but work harden to last?
> 
> - drsurfrat


I'd go with HSS Mike. You can't really burnish it like a card scraper which is just a spring tempered high carbon steel though. Reason being, any hook you roll onto a high carbon steel is gonna get gone quickly when turning. If you consider the speed and linear distance that the tool sees in a short period of time, you'll see why. I find that just touching HSS scrapers (or even gouges for that matter) up on the grinder rolls up a burr and I just leave that. The burr is smaller than what I typically turn on a card scraper but it's also stronger and lasts longer. I'm really not even sure a burr is necessary at all though. A sharp edge and shallow bevel held in a slight trail work well for me even after the burr is worn away.


----------



## HokieKen

LOL. Nathan zigged while I was zagging  I agree fully about Doc Green's site. Good stuff over there.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I find that just touching HSS scrapers (or even gouges for that matter) up on the grinder rolls up a burr and I just leave that. The burr is smaller than what I typically turn on a card scraper but it's also stronger and lasts longer.


This. Simply touching a scraper (or a bedan you're using as a scraper) to the grinder will put a new burr on it and suddenly a so-so tool leaves a finish almost as good as a skew on a good day.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave if you want a workbench think its 4×2 on casters take a trip down and come get it. Itll give me an excuse to build the new one I want that I have the wood sitting by my mitre saw station for


Thanks Keebs, but with Covid going crazy around here, we're not even going out to eat. 5000 cases per day since last Friday, where the state normally gets about 1000 per day.

My sweetie's physical went ok, but there was a 3 hour line for her blood draw. Luckily there's an alternate place or we'd lose the whole day, but I'm even being extra careful in the shop and made sure I knew where my QuikClot is, just in case. The ERs say don't even come in unless you need a ventilator or you're bleeding out.

We're just going to be hunkering down until things settle a bit.


----------



## Keebler1

Ok offer still stands. Whenever you want it let me know. As long as I havent made the new one its still there. It is beat up and has glue and epoxy on it but it will work for a sharpening station


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks. Appreciate it. We'll see what happens over the next few months. We're still hoping to be able to road trip to MN for some cheap(er) Midwestern lumber this spring, but I'm not even going to make plans for Handworks this year. I figure if COVID's done with us, we'll have plenty to do, and if it's not, there's no way I want to be jammed into a barn with five thousand of my closest personal friends. It was claustrophobic enough last time I was there.


----------



## pottz

i hear that dave weve been getting 25k-45k per day in L.A. county plus about 25k a day in next door orange county.we stay pretty much to home.


----------



## HokieKen

We're running between 10 and 20k new cases a day in VA. So in light of the surge our new governor has decided he needs to remove mask mandates for schools, public service workers and healthcare workers. Oh well. I'm about ready for Darwin to take over and squash this thing the hard way anyhow.


----------



## drsurfrat

> ...
> I'd go with HSS Mike.
> ...
> - HokieKen


Ouch, $120 for a 9 inch, 3/8×3/4" bar on McMaster Carr. I might as well get a Sorby with all the shaping work done.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Kenny that happened in AZ as well but the school districts are still requiring masks for the kids.

Was just in Nevada and they have mask mandates inside any public building.

I've been vaccinated, then I got COVID, will likely get the booster as well at some point. Here's hoping things are under control enough by September. Where's Thanos when we really could use him?


----------



## duckmilk

I've heard reports that getting the booster after you've already had the virus can have some effects in some people. I didn't see any specific numbers, but they say there is a chance that the antibodies your body made against the virus will attack the booster vaccine. I'm not saying don't do it, just something to ponder. A virologist or immunologist could shed more light on it and it may depend on how much time has elapsed since you had the virus.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Might help the antibodies I guess duck. I do need to look up how long the antibodies last. It's been almost six months I think since I had it. I'll have to look it up because I can't remember exactly.


----------



## duckmilk

I got a call from the head administrator that Friday will be my last day at the distillery. She offered me a chance to go on the packaging line with my same hours, but I did that job starting my first day there. They are having a reduction in force and there are a lot of other young ones that will be let go. Not sure if she gave them the same option to change shifts. I guess my stint of teaching common sense to young kids is over. Oh well, it gave me something to do for 5 years. Now I can oficially call myself retired.


----------



## Keebler1

Duck now your wife has more of your time to get things done


----------



## duckmilk

> Might help the antibodies I guess duck. I do need to look up how long the antibodies last. It's been almost six months I think since I had it. I'll have to look it up because I can't remember exactly.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


The antibodies are primarilly produced by memory T-cells and B-cells. Their memory lasts a long time even though your blood's antibody titer will decline over time.
To tell you the truth, I don't have any specific answers. This came from a professor in England that has been studying the research and frequently updating his information.


----------



## Lazyman

I think that may be if the infection is recent, Duck.

I felt pretty crappy with the booster for about 12 hours but have never had the infection that I know of. The scary part is that even if you get it and only have a mild case, long term a lot of people are having heart and lung issues. My nephew was doing a study abroad in Italy when it first blew up in early 2020 and got it in there or on the plane on his way home when they cancelled his classes. He only had a mild fever for a couple of days after he got home. About 7 months later, he started having heart issues that his doctor said is classic long COVID syndrome-he 22 years old.

My daughter is an ICU nurse and nearly all of her patients these days have COVID. The ICU beds are all full most days. She sees someone die nearly every day from it and most are unvaccinated. The ones who are have other serious health issues which puts them at higher risk.


----------



## drsurfrat

I hope that is good for you Duck. Never nice to be told that news, tho.

I got my third shot and it was fine, even less sore than the annual flu shot. If you have a reaction to a booster, that is a good sign, your system is responding in the right way. 
Every vaccine is different in terms of longevity, and they aren't sure about COVID, but the booster is to get your long term immunity memory engaged. The latest (they are still learning) is that you should get it six months later for best results.


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks Mike, my wife made me take this job in the first place lol.

I had a reaction to my first shot and reported it to the CDC. Later, I talked on the phone with a lady at the CDC and she told me I should get my doctor to write an exemption for me, which he did.


----------



## EricFai

Duck, not sure if congratulations are in order, or sorry to hear about your last day. But I guess a retirement would be good too. Wish I could.

I received the Physer vaccine early last year, then the same booster back in the fall. There were no side effects for neither. I have not been tested at all so not sure if I have had it or not. I think that all of us will get it at some time, just hope that it's not servere.


----------



## HokieKen

I had it back in November 2020 and I'm just now starting to get my sense of smell back to some extent. Numbers seem to indicate that vaccines aren't nearly as effective at preventing infection with Omicron as with the first two waves. But vaccine is also shown to greatly reduce symptoms, severity and amount of time you shed the virus. Much moreso with a booster which I got earlier today. I'm not a virologist or any other -ologist so I follow the numbers that people far more qualified than me provide. It was hard to decide between that and people living in their moms' basement posting their research on facebook so I just flipped a coin. Fingers crossed!


----------



## HokieKen

Duck that's too bad about the distillery. And quite a loss for the younguns in your neck of the woods. Here's hopin' you don't get bored!


----------



## pottz

im gonna get my booster,why not,i had no issue with the first two moderna shots.they say you can mix the vaccines but im thinking ill stay with the same.what have you guys done as far as mixing ?


----------



## HokieKen

3 shots with Pfizer Potts. Data I saw today showed the Moderna was slightly more effective against infection with Omicron so I'd probably stick with it if it's what you had before. But pfizer and Moderna work the same way so either should be effective. J&J is a different animal so I don't know how those boosters are being treated.


----------



## HokieKen

Again Pottz, I'm not a doctor so ask one if you want more reliable information. Duck is a doc.


----------



## duckmilk

Haha, I was retired before this job, but my wife kept telling me I needed to get out of the house and get a job. So the distillery seemed like a good place to go. I've been with facilities the last 3 years and there was always something different going on which I liked.
I'm not bummed, I'm 68 and have a good income aside from this. I mostly feel sorry for any of the young kids that are getting the boot.
Gonna miss the employee discount though.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Sorry to hear that Duck, hopefully now a true retirement is relaxing and stress free.



> im gonna get my booster,why not,i had no issue with the first two moderna shots.they say you can mix the placebos but im thinking ill stay with the same.what have you guys done as far as mixing ?
> 
> - pottz


FIFY


----------



## duckmilk

> Sorry to hear that Duck, hopefully now a true retirement is relaxing and stress free.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


You haven't met my wife Yeti, LOL


----------



## pottz

> Sorry to hear that Duck, hopefully now a true retirement is relaxing and stress free.
> 
> im gonna get my booster,why not,i had no issue with the first two moderna shots.they say you can mix the placebos but im thinking ill stay with the same.what have you guys done as far as mixing ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> FIFY
> 
> - bigblockyeti


sorry yeti no fix needed,ill stick with the vaccine !


----------



## bigblockyeti

Can you drink your severance package?


----------



## duckmilk

> Can you drink your severance package?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I get to buy my last bottle with the discount tomorrow, so, I guess I can ;-))


----------



## Lazyman

Condolences and congratulations on the re-retirment, Duck. Time to get back to playing with your toys. When was the last time you fired up your forge? After all, winter is probably the best time to play with fire in Texas.


----------



## Lazyman

I had Moderna all 3 times. Same with my daughter. I figure if she can keep from getting it after literally spending every working hour taking care of COVID patients, might as well stick with it.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Congratulations, Duck! It sounds to me like you'll find plenty to do, and if you don't, your wife will help you find things. I'd be asking how much I could buy with that last employee discount. Do they sell by the barrel?

We had Moderna for the first two shots and our booster (back in November). We'll be lined up in May for our next booster. Looks like Moderna is six months between boosters and Pfizer is five. Moderna says they'll have their omicron-specific booster ready in March, and Pfizer is maybe a month behind. Not sure about J&J, since they're a different tech, but that seems to be less effective long-term.

Just like flu shots, the covid shot felt like I'd lost a round of punch-buggy on a long road trip. A little tired after the second one, but almost nothing after the third. But I'm retired, so I take a nap most afternoons anyhow. Makes up for waking up three or four times to pee in the middle of the night, I figure.

Regarding Covid, mostly I do not want to be the one to get some of my older neighbors sick, which means I don't want to get sick, since we see them just about every day when they're walking their dogs and we're just walking. But we also do things like haul the trash can to the street every week for a woman who was widowed less than a year after we got here, and when someone needs help hauling something, I'm generally there with my truck. We get sick, we can't do that. So we try to stay safe.

But damn I wish it was over and we could have cocktails with the neighbors some evening.


----------



## JD77

That's a bummer, Duck, sorry to hear that.

I got started on my project this evening. Milled up the lumber to glue up the turning blanks. It's taken 3 nights to clean my tablesaw off and I suspect the same will be needed for the lathe.


----------



## MikeB_UK

I had moderna all 3 times as well, just had the booster last week.
Went for the opposite arm this time on the theory that the second hurt worst than the first, so…

No ill effects short of a bit of a hangover, well, you can't argue when medical folks tell you to drink plenty of fluids.
I think we are back to our old standby covid measures of ignore it and it'll go away over here at the moment.

Congrats on retirement version 2 Duck


----------



## HokieKen

Nathan mentioned your forge Duck. I know you've made some holdfasts in the past. If you were of a mind to make a lil side cash, I bet you could sling a few over in the workbench thread ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

If I could find some round steel the right diameter Kenny I definitely would do some for fun. Not sure I would make a bunch to sell but the part that holds the wood down could be decorative. I haven't really looked for steel so it might be easy to find for all I know.


----------



## HokieKen

Seems like when I measured my Gramercy's the diameter was about 23/32" so that's the size stock you'd want. I'm also pretty sure you'd have to make several for it to be worthwhile vs just buying the Gramercys.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Yeah, Gramercys would be cheaper than mine. Hand forged with a little decoration on the hold down would be worth something. I don't think I could compete with they're prices regardless. I know black bear forge does some. I see that guy on YouTube sometimes. Not sure what he charges.


----------



## Lazyman

The Gramercy holdfasts are about 1/3 the cost of the Black Bear Forge ones and you can buy 2 Gramercy for 1/2 the cost of one of the BBF holdfasts-that is, when he has them in stock.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

It definitely would be for the more fancy folks. My Gramercy ones work fine but I would still make a set for myself if the forge was on for other stuff anyway.


----------



## EarlS

> Nathan mentioned your forge Duck. I know you've made some holdfasts in the past. If you were of a mind to make a lil side cash, I bet you could sling a few over in the workbench thread ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


+1 - I'd buy one or two

P.S. congrats on your retirement Duck - you will be busier than ever, I suspect.


----------



## Lazyman

I am ready for mine too Duck!


----------



## duckmilk

Black Bear buys 11/16" round bar to make his. I looked around some but couldn'tfind that size. I bought some 3/4" and forged it down to what will work. I think the rough texture from that gives the shaft a better grip in the hole. One of my anvils has a 3/4" hardie hole and they hold fairly well in it, but stuff still slides around some on the anvil face.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I found some 23/32 W1 for $18, 36" piece this morning duck. Totally don't need W1 but it's cheaper than the 11/16 1018 I found at the same length and the W1 one place has free shipping over $125. Not to bad. I'm considering it.


----------



## duckmilk

He just uses mild steel not anything expensive and that is what I was looking for. However, it is pretty easy to forge 3/4 down to 11/16. You could even grind it down on a belt grinder.

I finally found a video where he describes the process and makes one. The video is about anvils, but the process is the same.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Speaking of turning, I'm going to try outboard turning on my Harbor Freight 12-33 lathe tomorrow, because I'm trying to turn a 16" diameter piece on a 12" lathe. What could go wrong?

The biggest snag I've avoided so far is that I needed to glue a block onto the base of my piece so that when I put it onto the faceplate, it'll clear the motor on the lathe. Be interesting to see if I can make it work, and if my piece of paper glued between that block and the piece I want to turn will come apart as cleanly as my test piece did…


----------



## Lazyman

I'll be curious to see the setup once you have it all mounted, Dave.

That paper glue joint trick has always scared me so I've never tried it. My fear is that it might come apart *too *cleanly before I want it to. I tried some turners double sided tape once but even that was a little scary on a fairly large piece.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'm thinking I might make a mock-up of pine early tomorrow morning to both give myself an experiment to try, and something I can take photos of without giving too much away. But being able to rotate the head on the lathe 45 degrees gives me a lot of extra clearance. Getting a stable tool rest may be an issue, too… but I can always build something.

I've tried a paper glue joint trick a couple times. Worked flawlessly once, and went ricocheting around the room once. But I think I'm going to have wood screws going about 1/4-1/2 inch through the paper joint too, and I'll end up either plugging those holes or turning them away. Have to sleep on it. The design, as they say, is still evolving.


----------



## pottz

should work fine dave between the paper glue up and the screw penetrating up to a 1/2" deep.just dont get too aggressive.


----------



## JohnMcClure

If I get time (and still have the energy - a new variable, I've found) I'm going to start thinking up a steadyrest for my lathe build. 
I'm thinking 3/4 BB ply, about 6" wide, in an L shape, with the business edge topped with steel. The short leg of the L is a function of the distance between the top of the bed and the center of the shaft; the long leg will be such that it can slide out to accommodate max-radius turning and still sit across the entire width of the bed; yeah, a minute in Autocad and a couple square feet of plywood ought to do me.
Recommendations on how to join the L sections? I expect the stresses to be mostly straight down, so a butt joint…


----------



## Lazyman

John, do you mean a Steadyrest









or a banjo and tool rest?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> should work fine dave between the paper glue up and the screw penetrating up to a 1/2" deep.just dont get too aggressive.


Yeah. Still got one more glue-up to go, and I find I'm needing interesting "clamps" (the pine boards on top are just cauls to spread the load).


----------



## EricFai

Glad to see I'm not the only one who uses gallon cans during a glue up.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, it's that or the Cabela's green bulk ammo cans, but I didn't need that much clamping pressure this morning.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Nathan, thanks, I am clearly unfamiliar with lathe terminology!
I'm referring to the banjo and toolrest, I guess. 
Now suddenly I've googled this, and other ideas for how to build it are occurring. Oh boy.


----------



## pottz

> John, do you mean a Steadyrest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or a banjo and tool rest?
> 
> - Lazyman


that could be shop built fairly easy.gotta put that on my to do list !


----------



## Keebler1

I was messing with my 3d printer this morning and the smoke detectors started going off. Gonna have to replace them this weekend. My wife has so much crap in the back i couldnt get to 2 rooms and the one in the hall. Shes gonna be upset when she comes home to find the crap i had to move thrown to the back of one of the rooms and sees the mark on her painted wall from the ladder cause i couldnt open it cause of all the crap in there


----------



## pottz

> I was messing with my 3d printer this morning and the smoke detectors started going off. Gonna have to replace them this weekend. My wife has so much crap in the back i couldnt get to 2 rooms and the one in the hall. Shes gonna be upset when she comes home to find the crap i had to move thrown to the back of one of the rooms and sees the mark on her painted wall from the ladder cause i couldnt open it cause of all the crap in there
> 
> - Keebler1


GARAGE SALE keebs ?


----------



## JohnMcClure

Joke's on him: all the "crap" is 3d printed stuff he gave her as gifts!


----------



## pottz

> Joke s on him: all the "crap" is 3d printed stuff he gave her as gifts!
> 
> - JohnMcClure


LMAO!!!


----------



## Lazyman

Pottz, Here is a link to the plans of that steady rest if you are so inclined. Plenty of other examples out there of course. I just pulled up the first image on google I saw.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz, Here is a link to the plans of that steady rest if you are so inclined. Plenty of other examples out there of course. I just pulled up the first image on google I saw.
> 
> - Lazyman


thanks that one looks pretty good.id just use rockler knobs,t track and maybe poly skate board wheels ?


----------



## JD77

Got the first blank turned round and sized up. Now I know what I am shooting for in the others.


----------



## Keebler1

At least you made some progress. I was supposed to get printer running today and get my stuff glued up and the piece on the lathe sanded. I got printer running and got some pieces cut. Hopefully i can get something done tomorrow after replacing the smoke detectors


----------



## Lazyman

I need to make myself a steady rest and I also want a hollowing tool stabilizer. I really like the Trent Bosch design but the basic Don Hawkins design would be simple to make yourself.


----------



## Lazyman

Dave, when I need a creative clamping solution I have a couple of small anvils and two 10 lb barbell weights I found waiting for trash pickup. Pretty handy to have in the shop.


----------



## Lazyman

> Nathan, thanks, I am clearly unfamiliar with lathe terminology!
> I m referring to the banjo and toolrest, I guess.
> Now suddenly I ve googled this, and other ideas for how to build it are occurring. Oh boy.
> 
> - JohnMcClure


Personally, I would probably look for a banjo from another lathe. Because they often stick out way beyond the side of the lathe they have to be pretty dang sturdy and you don't want any vibrations because those will get transferred into the tool and affect the quality of the cut. This may be especially true since you may have to add an extension arm or something to work around the long distance from the head stock to the parallel ways. I have seen some where people weld them out of various pieces of steel but I have not see a wooden one of any size. Doesn't mean it cannot be done but might only turn out to be temporary until you make or find a metal one.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave, when I need a creative clamping solution I have a couple of small anvils and two 10 lb barbell weights I found waiting for trash pickup. Pretty handy to have in the shop.


I think the gallon cans were about right, Nathan. If I need heavier and flat, I have one of the Cabela's cans full of ammo, and if I need weight that will conform, I've got a couple 25# bags of lead shot that will form around curves and such. But the gallon cans of linseed oil or mineral spirits are pretty much right at hand, so they get used most often.


----------



## JohnMcClure

> Personally, I would probably look for a banjo from another lathe. Because they often stick out way beyond the side of the lathe they have to be pretty dang sturdy and you don t want any vibrations because those will get transferred into the tool and affect the quality of the cut. This may be especially true since you may have to add an extension arm or something to work around the long distance from the head stock to the parallel ways. I have seen some where people weld them out of various pieces of steel but I have not see a wooden one of any size. Doesn t mean it cannot be done but might only turn out to be temporary until you make or find a metal one.
> 
> - Lazyman


I had a similar conversation with myself yesterday. At the moment I'm thinking a temporary wooden one just so I can claim the lathe "works", then upgrade as needed.

That long stretch between the shaft end and the parallel ways is clearly a big problem. It never struck me until I got to this point.


----------



## HokieKen

I finally got around to making some pizza on the BGE last night 


















It was as good as I'd hoped  My wife even suggested that maybe that "thing" was worth what it cost. It was less than 20 degrees outside and it was less than an hour from lighting the charcoal to having it stabilized at 500F. I think I was more impressed with that than the actual food )


----------



## HokieKen

> I had a similar conversation with myself yesterday. At the moment I m thinking a temporary wooden one just so I can claim the lathe "works", then upgrade as needed.
> 
> That long stretch between the shaft end and the parallel ways is clearly a big problem. It never struck me until I got to this point.
> 
> - JohnMcClure


I'd have some heavy steel bars welded on there to accept a banjo John. Wouldn't be hard to get a banjo and make some channels to accept it and you would only give up an inch or two of swing.


----------



## HokieKen

Here's a little tip in case you don't know: When you're jigsawing something, don't reach under the work to make sure you have clearance while the saw is running…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

All of that for a dumb leaf table….sigh.


----------



## DavePolaschek

People say hand tools are slower, but I'm pretty sure if you factor in the time spent finding bandages and going to the ER, it's a lot closer than most folks think. ;-/


----------



## Lazyman

I actually cut myself more with sharp hand tools. I think that my fear of power tools has kept me from hurting myself so far (knock on wood). When I got my first few Pfeil carving tools which came razor sharp, I spent more time putting bandaids on than carving sometimes. I finally had to order some cut proof gloves. I know, I know, the hand goes on the end with the handle.


----------



## pottz

> People say hand tools are slower, but I'm pretty sure if you factor in the time spent finding bandages and going to the ER, it's a lot closer than most folks think. ;-/
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


well "some" people apparently spend a lot of time finding bandages ;-)


----------



## MikeB_UK

At least it doesn't look serious Kenny, you can still count to ten and everything 

Still not got the hang of carving tools myself Nathan, they break the cardinal rule of pointy end away from you.


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny Quit taking pictures wrap that finger up and getbback to work


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Here's a little tip in case you don't know: When you're jigsawing something, don't reach under the work to make sure you have clearance while the saw is running…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


that injury is worth workers comp to the price of a shaper origin :<)))))))))))


----------



## pottz

progress pictures have been sent.actually my main project is done,just needs a few coats of finish.also have a bonus item done.might have one more bonus to go yet,we'll see.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Over achiever potz! Can't wait to see what comes out of this one.


----------



## pottz

> Over achiever potz! Can't wait to see what comes out of this one.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


tryin to keep up with kerux,he's way ahead of me.


----------



## Keebler1

Potz let me ship you mine so you can finish it for me and send it to my recipient


----------



## HokieKen

Get out of my life you ugly pine bastard!


----------



## drsurfrat

Just a reminder, please don't ship till after the prog pic deadline, so that if someone hits a stumbling block we can rearrange.


----------



## EricFai

Kenny, you didn't put your signature on.


----------



## Lazyman

Sure he did. In blood.


----------



## HokieKen

It's ugly enough that my signature would just be redundant.


----------



## pottz

> Potz let me ship you mine so you can finish it for me and send it to my recipient
> 
> - Keebler1


i dont know keebs you trust me to live up to your standards ? now i gotta ask who does doc send his progress pic's to ? i guess we gotta trust him lol.


----------



## pottz

> Just a reminder, please don t ship till after the prog pic deadline, so that if someone hits a stumbling block we can rearrange.
> 
> - drsurfrat


no problem, being an over achiever i have a lot more to do yet ;-) i wish !!!! just anal thats all !


----------



## pottz

> Get out of my life you ugly pine bastard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


hell i like it kenny,that would look great on a patio in florida.now anywhere else,ugly bastard, i agree lol.


----------



## JD77

Well, we said we were gonna all try something new and today I took the leap. You know that one step in the project that you can't go back on, that you are now committed to seeing it through. Today it was the first cuts on the non-parallel multi-axis jig. Just a few practice cuts, but enough to see it would work. Now I need a drink and save the rest for tomorrow.

Oh and here's a teaser. I doubt anyone can tell what is planned….


----------



## pottz

> Well, we said we were gonna all try something new and today I took the leap. You know that one step in the project that you can t go back on, that you are now committed to seeing it through. Today it was the first cuts on the non-parallel multi-axis jig. Just a few practice cuts, but enough to see it would work. Now I need a drink and save the rest for tomorrow.
> 
> Oh and here s a teaser. I doubt anyone can tell what is planned….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - JD77


ok i quit,im burning mine.doc count me out !!!! ;-))


----------



## EarlS

Good thing I'm not in the swap….but if I were - here is a teaser:


----------



## drsurfrat

You're not alone pottz, we all feel kinda dwarfed by some of these projects. Kinda like the feeling *I* got when *you* sent your progress pics…


----------



## pottz

> You re not alone pottz, we all feel kinda dwarfed by some of these projects. Kinda like the feeling *I* got when *you* sent your progress pics…
> 
> - drsurfrat


oh man your way too kind doc ! im just a beginner in this turning world. my next big leap is a hollow vessel,im not there yet,but ive now got the tools needed.


----------



## pottz

> Good thing I m not in the swap….but if I were - here is a teaser:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - EarlS


damn earl i would have loved to get a toothpick from you !


----------



## JD77

Pottz, I'm kinda feeling the same way, too, but I really haven't done anything that a bedan or a carbine cutter can't do. I got this idea from several youtube videos. Here is one that explains the effect.





I'm pretty sure I got the idea for the jig holding several blanks from a video, too, but don't see it in my history. I just really liked how it helped keep it all balanced.

The technique looks flashy, but I'm afraid that when it is all done, my project will only be so-so. Also note that I chickened out of the tapering element which changes the rate of twist, too.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I think this is an okay teaser.










That's the plan B part of the swap. Plan A was (once again) waiting for glue to dry.

I got about half done with that hollowing and realized there was an easier way to skin that same cat. Perils of doing something for the first time, I guess.


----------



## Lazyman

Dave's making shot glasses.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz, I m kinda feeling the same way, too, but I really haven t done anything that a bedan or a carbine cutter can t do. I got this idea from several youtube videos. Here is one that explains the effect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I m pretty sure I got the idea for the jig holding several blanks from a video, too, but don t see it in my history. I just really liked how it helped keep it all balanced.
> 
> The technique looks flashy, but I m afraid that when it is all done, my project will only be so-so. Also note that I chickened out of the tapering element which changes the rate of twist, too.
> 
> - JD77


pretty cool technique but not something ill probably explore.


----------



## pottz

> Dave s making shot glasses.
> 
> - Lazyman


maybe ill get lucky and get one-cheers !


----------



## pottz

i think i can show this ok ? the "glue up" ! thats all ya get till the review boys !


----------



## Keebler1

Here yall want teasers


----------



## Lazyman

This is as close as I can get to a teaser right now. My project might be hidden in here somewhere









or maybe here


----------



## pottz

mine has three kinds of wood,if anyone guesses correct i give you my home,totally debt free !


----------



## HokieKen

> mine has three kinds of wood,if anyone guesses correct i give you my home,totally debt free !
> 
> - pottz


Birdseye Maple, Bodark, Cherry


----------



## pottz

> mine has three kinds of wood,if anyone guesses correct i give you my home,totally debt free !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Birdseye Maple, Bodark, Cherry
> 
> - HokieKen


loser !!!!


----------



## pottz

> mine has three kinds of wood,if anyone guesses correct i give you my home,totally debt free !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Birdseye Maple, Bodark, Cherry
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> loser !!!!
> 
> - pottz


now remember if you win you'll have to move to socal.this aint hgtv's dream home contest if you win you cant sell.oh no,if you win your gonna live in beautiful gardena calif. hey we have larry flints hustler casino ! i shouldn't have mentioned that now your all hungry huh ?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Gardena is walking distance to beautiful downtown Compton, isn't it, Pottz?










Yo.


----------



## pottz

> Gardena is walking distance to beautiful downtown Compton, isn't it, Pottz?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


yo mamma hommie !!!!! thankfully,no. so dave you wanna take a stab at winning a luxury home in beautiful gardena calif ?


----------



## Bluenote38

Ok here's my teaser…


----------



## Lazyman

I guess no one noticed that he's not moving out of the house, just that you will own it.


----------



## Keebler1

Latest print


----------



## pottz

> I guess no one noticed that he s not moving out of the house, just that you will own it.
> 
> - Lazyman


nice nathan spoil all the fun on a saturday night,it's all some of these guys have!!!!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Honest question Keebs. What do you do with that stuff? I have a 3D printer and I use it here and there because some stuff is handy but a lot of the things I see are things like that. What do you do with that stuff? You seem to have multiple printers going constantly so how much of that stuff do you print and what is it for? Not knocking anything I just don't understand.


----------



## pottz

> Honest question Keebs. What do you do with that stuff? I have a 3D printer and I use it here and there because some stuff is handy but a lot of the things I see are things like that. What do you do with that stuff? You seem to have multiple printers going constantly so how much of that stuff do you print and what is it for? Not knocking anything I just don't understand.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


i hear he's paid by the chinese.saves them on shipping charges and time due to the slow down at the docks.i thought he was american.on line ya just never know ?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I know you're joking potz but I don't want it to sound like I'm messing with Keebs, I like Keebs, was just super curious.


----------



## pottz

> I know you're joking potz but I don't want it to sound like I'm messing with Keebs, I like Keebs, was just super curious.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


just joking with him,i love the guy.hey he's gotta make a living,right ;-)


----------



## pottz

hey i just wanna say the nicest most talented guys on lumber jocks are here on the swaps.after my first one with kenny on the beer swap i was hooked.so here i am again,and i intend to do more that work for me.if not ill just tag along to annoy everyone-lol.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> If not ill just tag along to annoy everyone-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Thats my plan.


----------



## Keebler1

Dave I make stuff I think is neat. I have made some pen blank molds that I have cast resin in and have sold one of those. I have sold a couple of things ive made, given away a bunch. My kid takes what she wants and the rest just get put on display around the house


----------



## JohnMcClure

I received the bedan from LJ Legend Dave P. Looks awesome. I can't wait to try it out!
Also managed to throw this together:


















It's far from ideal but hopefully it let's me get a feel for things. A real banjo and toolrest won't be that fast or easy.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Glad it made it there, John. I sent one to MN on the same day, and it got there Friday. Apparently that one caught a plane, and yours went by truck.

Looks like the lathe is making progress! I think that tools rest will be good enough for you to try stuff, but will quickly need an upgrade. In particular, having a steel edge to slide the tool along is pretty important. Even the mild steel on the HF tool rest I have is frustrating because I ding it up with tool edges and have to dress it with a file so I can slide a skew along it smoothly again.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I if you could attach a piece of pipe to the top of that tool rest, ideally something smooth & hard, you'd have as good a tool rest as comes with most new lathes nowadays.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I if you could attach a piece of pipe to the top of that tool rest, ideally something smooth & hard, you d have as good a tool rest as comes with most new lathes nowadays.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


i was going to say angle iron :<)))))))


----------



## HokieKen

If you can reinforce that joint with some steel angle and add a piece of smooth steel rod like Yeti suggested, I think that will work for medium duty work. If the design works well, you could always have it fabricated in steel later on.


----------



## Lazyman

John, I wonder if you could extend the ways closer to the head stock by simply cutting a piece out of the solid part of the bed. As long as that doesn't cause structural problems that cannot be remedied, that might be the simplest solution to the problem of not being able to get the banjo and tool rest closer to the head stock. You could probably just use an angle grinder and fine tune it with files.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Teaser? Or is someone getting an oak donut?










I'm tempted to add walnut "sprinkles" on top of a coat of white epoxy frosting.


----------



## pottz

well i finished up another little bonus item today so that makes me done boys.


----------



## EricFai

Over achievers, I just started making my cuts today, I did go off the sketch from last weekend. If this fails I grab one of the turning blanks I have on hand and see what comes out if it.

I do hope plan "A" works, I think it will look cool. Providing it don't blow apart on me.


----------



## pottz

> Over achievers, I just started making my cuts today, I did go off the sketch from last weekend. If this fails I grab one of the turning blanks I have on hand and see what comes out if it.
> 
> I do hope plan "A" works, I think it will look cool. Providing it don t blow apart on me.
> 
> - Eric


dont look back bud just go for it.i was real afraid my plan a was not gonna make it either.i just took it slow and careful and she came out a winner.now get to work, lol.


----------



## duckmilk

> If not ill just tag along to annoy everyone-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Thats my plan.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Hey Dave, I found a source os 11/16" steel bar for holdfasts at Midwest Steel. When I make them, I start with a 18" length and mark it at 6" for the curve and foot leaving 12" for the shank. Just for fun I put a 36" length (2 holdfasts) in the cart and the cost before shipping was $12.54. Doubling that order the price was $19 plus. Not a bad price I think.

Wish I had found them sooner, would've saved a lot of diesel driving around looking for something suitable.


----------



## EricFai

Just procrastinating a little bit. I still have two weeks before progress photos. But yep, that's the plan.


----------



## pottz

> Just procrastinating a little bit. I still have two weeks before progress photos. But yep, that s the plan.
> 
> - Eric


plenty of time,thats the nice thing about a project on the lathe you can from start to finish in a day.i wanted to get mine done early just in case plan b was needed.luckily it worked because i had no plan b-lol.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks Duck, Midwest is where I got my last shipment for my lathe tools I sell. Decent prices and the cheapest shipping compared to many others.

I'll think about ordering some and at minimum making myself a set.


----------



## duckmilk

> Thanks Duck, Midwest is where I got my last shipment for my lathe tools I sell. Decent prices and the cheapest shipping compared to many others.
> 
> I'll think about ordering some and at minimum making myself a set.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


That way you can make them as fancy or plain as you want.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Would be fun to fancy some up like black bear. Wonder if I can make a little hand on the end.


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks for the hand Kenny but I was thinking more like this but I don't think my skills are even close to this.


----------



## pottz

> - HokieKen


hmm, i think donald trump has small hands too ? nothing to be ashamed of !


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## pottz

> - HokieKen


oh kenny thats not family friendly buddy,you know the rules.thats a "bozo" no no ! ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

I was just suggesting that Dave center the outstretched finger for better gripping power pottz.


----------



## pottz

> I was just suggesting that Dave center the outstretched finger for better gripping power pottz.
> 
> - HokieKen


LMAO i know what you meant !!! luv ya bud.


----------



## drsurfrat

Yea, don't mean to be a prude, but I have three daughters and a big monitor facing the living room…


----------



## HokieKen

Sorry Mike et al. Sometimes the juvenile inner-me takes the steering wheel…


----------



## HokieKen

So here are some photos of inspiration I found in prepping for this swap to bump that off the page ;-)


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## HokieKen




----------



## HokieKen




----------



## HokieKen




----------



## HokieKen




----------



## HokieKen




----------



## pottz

> - HokieKen


pretty cool but way beyond my turning skils at this point.

got in a hurry what i meant was, there all way beyond my turning skills -lol.


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## HokieKen




----------



## HokieKen




----------



## KelleyCrafts

The one with the fingers holding up the bowl I have no clue how that would even work. Carving maybe?

The copper hammer head is excellent.

The zipper vase is good too, I see that kind of often these days.

The bowls on the first two are good.

The last one is a great looking urn. I'm thinking I should build one so my kids don't choose something stupid.


----------



## drsurfrat

Whoa, Kenny, which one of those are you gonna make? Wow


----------



## HokieKen

None of em Mike. Those are for you guys that know what you're doing. I'm making dowels.


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny is gonna make all of them for his recipient


----------



## Lazyman

Since everyone stole my dowel idea. I think I am going to turn some cubes.


----------



## HokieKen

I actually think the plate is really cool with all the endgrain limb pieces cast in the black epoxy. I may do something like that after I prune trees this summer. I have a couple Redbuds that would make cool looking little cookies.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I agree Kenny. I might do a set for some dinner plates.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Today's teaser? A dowel. Of olive. Turned in the "wrong" orientation. Which of course I need because reasons.


----------



## EricFai

Thought I saw Kenny post something to the effect that he was going to send a different one to each participant here in the swap. Thanks Kenny for the inspiration which is beyond me at this time. But there are some cool looking ideas.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Dave's making olive wood plugs to go behind the drywall screws he's sinking into 2×4s without pre-drilling. I think.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I've been working on some of my PO box trucks (for a long time). Yesterday I was putting in the doors. I got two screws in one of them no problem. Screw three all of a sudden got easy to turn as I got it all the way in. My thoughts was I hit a pocket in the wood. Screw four broke in the wood right at the head when I got it all the way in. I checked screw three again, it too was broke. I didn't want to scrap the truck after all the time I had in it so I fought to get the door out, then two hours with a dremel and pliers digging the broken screw out! Lucky for me the hole would be behind the screw flange and not seen when put back in. I filled the holes with an oak sawdust to match and titebond mix. What a pain digging broken screws out.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Broken off screws are the worst. I got a pair of vampliers and while I only use them a couple times a year, every time I do, I thank the people who came up with them.

John, it's an axle for the wooden donut I showed before. ;-)

I think I'll have a teaser again today, too. I've got a lot of components leading toward a successful plan A, and almost as many in progress for plan B, because I need time for glue to cure between steps.


----------



## HokieKen

Wax the threads on those screws Jeff and they'll go in easier and put less torque on the head. It's also you just got a bad batch that have a weak spot between the head and the thread. That could be very frustrating with smaller screws.

Those Vampliers look handy Dave


----------



## DavePolaschek

They are, Ken. I keep thinking I'm going to buy the kit that includes the extra tools for digging next to the screw, just to reward them for having such a good idea, but haven't gotten to it just yet.


----------



## pottz

> Broken off screws are the worst. I got a pair of vampliers and while I only use them a couple times a year, every time I do, I thank the people who came up with them.
> 
> John, it's an axle for the wooden donut I showed before. ;-)
> 
> I think I'll have a teaser again today, too. I've got a lot of components leading toward a successful plan A, and almost as many in progress for plan B, because I need time for glue to cure between steps.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


might need a pair of those,ive always used vise grip pliars but sometimes they dont get it done.


----------



## EarlS

Teaser and totally un-related to the swap:










Rockler claims they are in stock so I ordered one (my belated Christmas present from SWMBO). Woo hoo!! Now I can make round holes, rather than misshappen, oblong ovals.


----------



## Lazyman

That's not a Nova Voyager drill press, Earl. Just sayin'. ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Does this count as a teaser?










Even if it may not ship? Plan A and Plan B continue to proceed in parallel, just in case one of them goes awry.

But it sure makes the shop look… festive.


----------



## pottz

> Does this count as a teaser?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if it may not ship? Plan A and Plan B continue to proceed in parallel, just in case one of them goes awry.
> 
> But it sure makes the shop look… festive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


hey what kind of "wood" you turnin dave ?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Oh, I also have a spare copy of The Warrington Chest on the way from the UK, because reasons. If you'd like me to mail it to you, DM me and I can drop it in the mail when it gets here.

I'm also a member of TATHS now. Get to learn about all sorts of tools that drive on the wrong side of the road and what-not.


----------



## EarlS

> That's not a Nova Voyager drill press, Earl. Just sayin'. ;-)
> 
> - Lazyman


So you're going to get me one? Thanks!!


----------



## bndawgs

What's the cost difference between the two?


----------



## Keebler1

I just looked it up and its $800-$900 difference in price


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'm trying something new for the swap, Pottz.


----------



## pottz

> I'm trying something new for the swap, Pottz.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


cant wait to see what you come up with dave.


----------



## clieb91

Dang, I really need to pay more attention around here. Hope you all are well, I've just been busy with a number of things and now it looks like I showed up just a few days too late for another swap. Think I'll keep an eye here though as I am sure there are plenty of antics as usual and maybe I can pay attention long enough to get in on the next one.

CtL


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, today's work was successful, I think. I tried a completely new technique to me, and it seems to be working. So that's a cool thing.

Actually, I'm trying TWO new things, on Plan A and Plan B, and it's possible they're both going to work, and both going to ship to my lucky recipient. If nothing else, I think I've got a pretty good chance of having a progress photo (or maybe two) ready in time.

Sorry you missed out on the shenanigans, Chris.


----------



## EricFai

My progress photo might be close. Ordered a attachment for the Nova chuck yesterday. Should arrive in time to send a progress photo. New project process, new tool. That sounds about right!


----------



## EricFai

Spent a little time on n the shop today night. Looks like my plan "A" will work out, at least the bottom half. Need to rethink the top half, I don't think I left enough material to turn. But things are looking up.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I'm trying something new for the swap, Pottz.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek
> 
> cant wait to see what you come up with dave.
> 
> - pottz


i never can seem to wait till reveals :<((((((((


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I'm trying something new for the swap, Pottz.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek
> 
> cant wait to see what you come up with dave.
> 
> - pottz


i never can seem to wait till reveals :<((((((((


> Dang, I really need to pay more attention around here. Hope you all are well, I ve just been busy with a number of things and now it looks like I showed up just a few days too late for another swap. Think I ll keep an eye here though as I am sure there are plenty of antics as usual and maybe I can pay attention long enough to get in on the next one.
> 
> CtL
> 
> - clieb91


about 10 days late Chris that a shame :<(((((


----------



## Lazyman

Here is some inspiration for you. A video compilation of some of the works of Bruce Meldrum. Some really unbelievable pieces in there.


----------



## EricFai

Some beautiful craftsmanship,


----------



## pottz

he he does some beautiful work,not my style though.


----------



## recycle1943

> Teaser and totally un-related to the swap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockler claims they are in stock so I ordered one (my belated Christmas present from SWMBO). Woo hoo!! Now I can make round holes, rather than misshappen, oblong ovals.
> 
> - EarlS


*Earl, Earl, Earl*


----------



## recycle1943

Earl, I've looked and looked at them, I just can't give up my radial. Besides if I tap the bit every once in a while when it's running I get a pretty good hole in soft wood ‹(•¿•)›


----------



## therealSteveN

> Get out of my life you ugly pine bastard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen





> It's ugly enough that my signature would just be redundant.
> 
> - HokieKen


Kenny that leafy looking work of art is almost perfect. You should display it, and tell people you sweated blood getting it done. Hell that sweating blood stuff, sure to get you into an Art Show.


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks SteveN. The customer was tickled pink with it and I shouldn't ever have to see it again so I guess all's well that ends well ;-)


----------



## EarlS

> Thanks SteveN. The customer was tickled pink with it and I shouldn t ever have to see it again so I guess all s well that ends well ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Just wait - everyone will be wanting something like that from you. I think you've found your niche.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Kenny, you're not supposed to tickle anyone else's pink after you get married.


----------



## MikeB_UK

Wait until the request comes in for the matching leaf chairs.


----------



## EricFai

Or you will see it when you go and visit with the wife.


----------



## HokieKen

Fortunately this girl works for my wife so they don't socialize outside the office


----------



## JD77

Well, got the first face of the turnings done and it was a learning experience. Luckily I noticed quite early that the blanks were prone to rotating in the jig from the off-center impact of the tool. I added more screws to keep them from rotating, but they probably need to be longer to keep the holes from wallowing out. I had to take such light passes that all I got done was one side.

I think I need to play around with making a router jig to remove the bulk of the material to save some time. Maybe I can call it a rotary carbide lathe tool so it still counts as a turning project?


----------



## DavePolaschek

I routinely use my bandsaw to remove material, JD. I figure whatever gets the job done.

Other than waiting for the epoxy to cure and grinding the tool tip, I can apparently crank out a lathe tool in 2 hours. Did my first Oland Tool this afternoon. Shoulda drilled the 3/8" hole deeper in the 5/8" mild steel, but other than that, I'm pretty happy with it. Drilled the 1.5 inch deep 3/8 hole, plus drilled and tapped two 10-32 set screws by hand, but it's 1018, so it worked pretty easy.


----------



## Woodmaster1

Teaser, I went to the woodworking club shop today and turned my swap item today.


----------



## pottz

> Teaser, I went to the woodworking club shop today and turned my swap item today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Woodmaster1


i no im not supposed too say but just from the shavings i can tell you did an off center emerging bowl from masur birch burl with a gold epoxy inlay ! sorry to spoil it but it was just too exciting to hold in ;-)


----------



## pottz

> Well, got the first face of the turnings done and it was a learning experience. Luckily I noticed quite early that the blanks were prone to rotating in the jig from the off-center impact of the tool. I added more screws to keep them from rotating, but they probably need to be longer to keep the holes from wallowing out. I had to take such light passes that all I got done was one side.
> 
> I think I need to play around with making a router jig to remove the bulk of the material to save some time. Maybe I can call it a rotary carbide lathe tool so it still counts as a turning project?
> 
> - JD77


hell JD from what doc said you dont even have to do it on a lathe ? id say your good.


----------



## Woodmaster1

> Teaser, I went to the woodworking club shop today and turned my swap item today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Woodmaster1
> 
> i no im not supposed too say but just from the shavings i can tell you did an off center emerging bowl from masur birch burl with a gold epoxy inlay ! sorry to spoil it but it was just too exciting to hold in ;-)
> 
> - pottz


You are almost right except I used silver inlay gold cost too much.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Another teaser.










I definitely bit off a challenge on this one. One turning managed to be end grain all the way around. Looks kinda cool, though.


----------



## recycle1943

I guess this would qualify as a teaser even tho it's mis-leading as all get out


----------



## DavePolaschek

Misleading as all get out is perfect for a teaser, Dick!


----------



## pottz

you guys tease too much ;-(


----------



## Lazyman

Dave, That looks exactly like what I was planning to do-well the use of dowels anyway.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave, That looks exactly like what I was planning to do-well the use of dowels anyway.


And not a one of them made with the 77. They all have grain running cross-wise, rather than lengthwise, Nathan. Even with a brand new sharp blade, the 77 snapped every one I tried to make that way.


----------



## drsurfrat

Here's another question: how is this used? It says deburring stone, (so I go the obvious part) but it's so smooth that is doesn't seem to have a 'grit'. Is it like the opposite of a burnishing tool that mashes a burr to flatness? The directions on the side are not legible enough.


----------



## MikeB_UK

Works like a polishing stone, only removes very small bits of material so it doesn't mess up your gauge blocks, but yeah, burnish to flat.
I had to look up what *wring *meant in this context so someone may come and correct me in a minute


----------



## drsurfrat

Ha! thanks. Do you use yours? Wring as in clingy suction?


----------



## EarlS

> I guess this would qualify as a teaser even tho it s mis-leading as all get out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - recycle1943


 I know it's clear as day to me what you have there. You are using the scraps from the little box made from the wine rack scraps to make something for the turning swap that you aren't using a lathe to turn.

Does that explanation help? Anyone??


----------



## HokieKen

Wringing gauge blocks is basically sticking them together via vaccuum Mike. That stone is essentially for lapping blocks when they won't wring by removing any burrs that pushed up around the edges.


----------



## recycle1943

Earl, you nailed it ! and a 16 penny nail to boot - - -


----------



## DavePolaschek

> you guys tease too much ;-(


Probably won't have a teaser photo today. Got an appointment later on that's basically going to kill my shop time for the day.

Did I mention that for my Plan A project, I managed to make a turning that's end grain all the way around? This has proved somewhat challenging to get a nice smooth finish on for some reason. Go figure! Oh well. I still have two more glue-ups and at least one epoxy pour to go before I can start the final turning. I had hoped to be done for progress photo time (what with being retired and all), but it's going to be a close thing.

But Plan B is also going to be ready two days after I get the new 70mm jaws for my Nova chuck. Turns out there were two new tool acquisitions (I also bought a factory-made steady-rest in case my Plan C project became the thing I needed to ship) for this swap, so no matter how the project comes out, I win!


----------



## mikeacg

Wow! Just found this swap (it has been a crazy couple of months here) and I needed to catch up a bit. Thanks to Dave P for mentioning a swap he was working on in one of his posts so I had to go looking for it! 
I'm still waiting on 2 inspections for the additions up at the store, had to rebuild one of my embroidery machines so I could deliver a $900 job for one of my good customers, hopefully solved a freezing problem with my water meter in the basement (-18 degrees will do that!), had to put Mama in a Family Home the middle of December, and the list goes on…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Yeah Mike the name of this thread is definitely not clear to most I think. I missed it for the first week or two myself. Glad to see you're doing well. Sorry for all the speed bumps man.


----------



## drsurfrat

hey! it has "Turning Swap" in the title.


----------



## Woodmaster1

Mike looks you have been very busy. You have to love inspections they are so consistent. My neighbor built a shop addition on his garage I wouldn't have passed. I would have red his framing and electrical. I told him that's not how you do things but the inspector was a friend of his so he didn't look to close.


----------



## recycle1943

Boy am I lucky - I *had* 1/2 of my swap item 3/4 done and it developed 2 splits. Now I get to do it all over again because the grain pattern doesn't allow for repairs. The loss of wood isn't a big deal, the time factor is the big deal -
On the good side the 1/2 that is done cannot be hurt unless I drop it on the concrete floor.
The other good part is that a bonus swap item is still in glue up. I can't wait til I have the opportunity to screw it up


----------



## Keebler1

This finished printing while I was at work


----------



## recycle1943

Wow - I wish I had some high tech toys
That is really neat


----------



## DavePolaschek

Doc, the word "swap" is the *fifth* word in the title. Who has time to read so many words?! ;-)

Plus it doesn't even show up on my iPad with only 3 tabs open.










Mike, glad you checked in. Sorry about Mama.

Dick, that's the sort of setback I try hard to avoid. And when I can't, it's a good thing I'm out in the shop where nobody can hear what I'm saying. Unless the weather is nice and I have the doors and windows open. But it's a 3 acre lot, so if the neighbors get bothered, they should quit being so nosy.


----------



## Keebler1

Got started sanding my project todau. Think im done with 60 grit. Now ont to 120. If sanding a hollow form with a lip dont stick your hand inside to sand the inside


----------



## pottz

> Doc, the word "swap" is the *fifth* word in the title. Who has time to read so many words?! Plus it doesn't even show up on my iPad with only 3 tabs open.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike, glad you checked in. Sorry about Mama.
> 
> Dick, that's the sort of setback I try hard to avoid. And when I can't, it's a good thing I'm out in the shop where nobody can hear what I'm saying. Unless the weather is nice and I have the doors and windows open. But it's a 3 acre lot, so if the neighbors get bothered, they should quit being so nosy.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I PAD!!! im an old dude,we dont use "I PADS" doc put it all in the title,if you didn't read you didn't need join-lol. hey whats the next swap,im so far ahead ill start the next one if i know what it is !!!! ok,it's friday night and ive had some,well a lot of wine tonight.


----------



## pottz

> Got started sanding my project todau. Think im done with 60 grit. Now ont to 120. If sanding a hollow form with a lip dont stick your hand inside to sand the inside
> 
> - Keebler1


so keebs you jump from 60 to 120 in one switch ?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Pottz, the sure way to know what the next swap will be is to volunteer to run it when it comes up.

As for the iPad, I worked with computers for 37 years (though I did drive school bus for a year in the middle of that in order to take a mental break and double my salary when I came back to the biz). I've powered on my computer five times since retiring, just enough to make sure the SSD and clock don't lose their minds.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz, the sure way to know what the next swap will be is to volunteer to run it when it comes up.
> 
> As for the iPad, I worked with computers for 37 years (though I did drive school bus for a year in the middle of that in order to take a mental break and double my salary when I came back to the biz). I've powered on my computer five times since retiring, just enough to make sure the SSD and clock don't lose their minds.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


dave you did see ive had some wine,right.run a swap,oh hell no.thats for you retired guys with too much time on your hands-lol!


----------



## EarlS

pottz - nice of you to volunteer. BW - if you run it you can make it whatever you want…... as long as the rest of us agree.

I'm up late starting to enter all of the gobblygook for taxes. What a nightmare.


----------



## pottz

> pottz - nice of you to volunteer. BW - if you run it you can make it whatever you want…... as long as the rest of us agree.
> 
> I m up late starting to enter all of the gobblygook for taxes. What a nightmare.
> 
> - EarlS


easy earl,i guess i have to say once again…...ive been drinking.otherwise known as talking out your ass !!!!


----------



## recycle1943

well, I remade my faux pas yesterday and today I have plans to ahh, ahh plans to



> I m up late starting to *enter* all of the gobblygook for taxes. What a nightmare.
> 
> - EarlS


*enter* 
stuff in an envelope is more like it then call the accountant to stop by and pick everything up. So much easier to make a phone call than to make a mistake


----------



## HokieKen

I feel your pain Earl. I started mine earlier this week. Plan to finish them sometime this weekend.


----------



## Keebler1

Im still waiting on documents for the stocks i sold last year. Yes Pottz I will probably go from 60 grit to 120. I normally start at 80 grit but when I was sanding caught my hand on the piece more than once so I switched to a small 2" pad I put in my drill and started sanding that way. Dont have 80 grit in those pads goes from 60 to 120. Any scratches seen in the finish will go along with the tearout I couldn't get out of the piece. With that being said I think it'll still turn out pretty cool. Just have to decide on a finish. Will Danish oil or Shellac make it to where I cant epoxy/ca glue magnets to the bottom if I decide to do that?


----------



## jeffswildwood

Taxes done.  Far more 1099R statements this year (6) then I can handle doing my own. I relied on H and R block. They seem to do a good job.

I've gone up the grits on my turning before and still saw fine sanding lines. Even sanding to 1000 grit, (overkill)? Has anyone finished sanding a turning then took it off the lathe and sanded with fine paper with the grain? Does it help?


----------



## Keebler1

When im sanding my pens i sand side to side with the grain after each grit


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Has anyone finished sanding a turning then took it off the lathe and sanded with fine paper with the grain? Does it help?


I do that all the time, but I usually don't wait until I'm done sanding on the lathe. After each grit on the lathe, I'll use either that same worn piece of sandpaper to sand with the grain a bit, or the next grit up, depending on how shot the sandpaper is.

It makes a pretty big difference to my eye, especially on open-grain stuff like oak and ash.

I'll also sometimes hit a piece with shellac (aka sanding sealer) on the lathe between grits. If I get to the next grit right away, it will fill the grain with the shellac/sawdust mix. Of course that only work if I don't sand away the fill I just put into the grain.

Regarding taxes, my last forms won't even be ready until February 15th, so for now I'm just sticking any paper forms into an envelope for later.


----------



## JohnMcClure

I had a few minutes of shop time today. No chance to work on the lathe or try out the magnificent bedan, because I have 4 kids.
One of them (5yo) wanted a staff like Boba Fett's Tusken Raider staff, so we cut a tree branch and he got to skin it with a drawknife.
Then I carved this at the top end for him:









It was his and my favorite part of the day.


----------



## Keebler1

Nice John. Here is what came off my printer today.


----------



## HokieKen

Awesome John! I'm saving the Boba Fett series until all the episodes are released and I can binge it ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

.


----------



## duckmilk

> .
> 
> - HokieKen


^.


----------



## JohnMcClure

?


----------



## pottz

> I had a few minutes of shop time today. No chance to work on the lathe or try out the magnificent bedan, because I have 4 kids.
> One of them (5yo) wanted a staff like Boba Fett s Tusken Raider staff, so we cut a tree branch and he got to skin it with a drawknife.
> Then I carved this at the top end for him:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was his and my favorite part of the day.
> 
> - JohnMcClure


that is way more important than anything we have going here john.cherish the time spent because it's gone quickly.


----------



## pottz

> Nice John. Here is what came off my printer today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Keebler1


wtf ? keebs what the hell you smokin bud .


----------



## Snowbeast

wtf ? keebs what the hell you smokin bud .

- pottz

Your punctuation is wrong. It should read -

wtf? keebs what the hell you smokin? BUD?

You should also ask if he has enough to share.


----------



## Keebler1

I smoke the good stuff and it isnt green and I dont share


----------



## pottz

> I smoke the good stuff and it isnt green and I dont share
> 
> - Keebler1


ok wow,i can respect what a mans pleasure is !


----------



## DavePolaschek

This morning's teaser. I sharpened these scrapers first thing this morning (about 9). Then again at 9:15am, and they all needed sharpening again at 9:30.










Edited to add: this is how I had my lathe configured this morning. No way I could've done this project without a pivoting head-stock (or a MUCH bigger lathe).


----------



## HokieKen

Awesome Dave  I finally but rubber on the road yesterday on my swap project. No pics but here's my teaser: first stage was eccentric turning ;-)


----------



## Keebler1

Glad to see everyone progressing. I didnt get any shop time yesterday. Was on my feet from about 0900 till 1900 so when i finally got home i crashrd in front of the tv with some beer after starting my next print which is baby yoda. Should be done in a day or two


----------



## pottz

> This morning's teaser. I sharpened these scrapers first thing this morning (about 9). Then again at 9:15am, and they all needed sharpening again at 9:30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited to add: this is how I had my lathe configured this morning. No way I could've done this project without a pivoting head-stock (or a MUCH bigger lathe).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


thats why i love carbide,because i dont love sharpening.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I like sharpening, plus all five of those scrapers have been customized. The previous "dome" scrapers now have a burr that runs almost an inch down the left side, so I can use them as side-scrapers when hollowing. The side scrapers are mostly stock, but have a little back-bevel on the side, making them negative rake side scrapers. And the flat scraper is a full-on negative rake scraper, with about a 15degree bevel on the top.

Shipping on this one is going to be a bear, I suspect. But hey, I tried something different, and it looks like it's going to work out and be pretty cool unless I blow it up some time this week. I suppose I should send Doc a progress photo.


----------



## pottz

i do use hss scrapers and a few other hss tools but id say carbide does about 90% of what i do.


----------



## MikeB_UK

> Awesome Dave  I finally but rubber on the road yesterday on my swap project. No pics but here's my teaser: first stage was eccentric turning ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Now that could be either off center or while wearing the cape.


----------



## drsurfrat

Nah, your word are good enough. Dave and Ken w a *P*


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice, Mike!

We just had our normal Sunday pandemic lunch outing of heading to the food truck parked by our local hardware store - I had the cheesesteak, and when the food came, my sweetie looked at it and said "Yours says 'cholesterol'?"

Yes, yes it does, hon.


----------



## EricFai

That sounds really good Dave. I have not had a good one for some time now, there are a few places around here but not the same as what you can get in Philly.


----------



## pottz

> Nice, Mike!
> 
> We just had our normal Sunday pandemic lunch outing of heading to the food truck parked by our local hardware store - I had the cheesesteak, and when the food came, my sweetie looked at it and said "Yours says 'cholesterol'?"
> 
> Yes, yes it does, hon.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


menu looks damn tasty,wish i could have joined you.


----------



## pottz

not sure how many of you know moke aka-mike.he just started a new chat thread,just a place to have some good laughter and share whats goin on in our lives.check it out.i tried to get him on this swap,he's a avid turner but the timing was not working for him.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Not exactly a Philly cheesesteak, Eric. Green chiles and corn in with the meat and cheese. But damned tasty.

Pottz, would've been tasty. I suspect we'll be doing it as long as they keep showing up. It's good food, and a good outing. We've started calling it "going to church." ;-)


----------



## clieb91

Eric, I hear ya finding a good Philly Cheesesteak is tough. Thankfully there are a few decent places in this area.

Dave, I am from the Cheesesteak area and it is one of the few things I do miss about South Jersey. Have to say that one sounds interesting.

MikeCG, I missed the boat here as well. Not that they need more hecklers but we can just make comments from the Peanut Gallery. Sorry to hear about Mama.

Keebs, Yeah just a few days late but that's Okay. Craft Fairs were good over the fall which is good thing but also means I am in major restock mode. Got 24 bottle openers, and 12 pizza cutters along with a number of other things going on. The only Spring show we do is the first week of March so have to focus there. Looks like you are having fun with the 3d printer. I will make sure to hide the Baby Yoda pick from Sophia.

CtL


----------



## Keebler1

I can print a baby yoda for her. I make a flexi one and the one I am doing now. They are resonably priced just let me know if your are interested and if you care about colors or not. It can be painted to suit if she wants to paint. I still owe you some dice. Have 1 set made still working up to making the others. Painting the numbers and polishing them sucks but will get back on it.


----------



## duckmilk

> ?
> 
> - JohnMcClure


^+1 ;-))


----------



## recycle1943

A while back I remember talking about things flying off my Nova Mini lathe as I was attempting to turn something - Well it happened again only this time with my swap item. It was only one little chunk but still large enough that the project is now scrap, just can't trust resin. Unfortunately the remaining piece is not the kind of scrap that can be repurposed so it's off to the races - - -
Oh btw - yesterday was my bd, 79 yo and I feel great ! naw I don't have one of those inverters


----------



## HokieKen

Happy Birthday Dick!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That sucks about your project Dick but making 79 and feeling great is a very nice accomplishment. Happy birthday!


----------



## pottz

happy BD buddy.things flying off the lathe are no fun.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Happy belated, Dick! Nice job dodging the flying pieces. Sorry you need to start again, buddy.

If today goes well, I'm doing my last fussing with epoxy today. Thankfully, it's not structural, just filling gaps. And I've learned that trying to turn turquoise fill with either CA or epoxy binding it together isn't a lot of fun. It's much more brittle than the wood around it. Who'd have thought crushed rock would be brittle?!

Oh well. Hoping my new 70mm jaws show up soon so I can finish up plan B.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY DICK :<))))))))*


----------



## Lazyman

Happy Spawn Day, Dick.

I need to get going on my swap project. One reason I am behind is because I've been fighting with my CNC machine trying to do an inlay for another project and I cannot get the inlay pocket to work to save my life. I am starting to think that there is something wrong with the machine itself. Gonna have to put it aside for now so that I can get my swap project underway, especially since I may need to make a prototype first to make sure that it is even going to work.


----------



## Keebler1

Happy birthday Dick. I hate it when I blow up a turning but it is usually due to me not properly gluing it up or getting too agressive. Purposely cause it a couple of more times, blame the lathe and justify a new lathe


----------



## drsurfrat

> Happy Spawn Day, Dick.
> - Lazyman


That would've been about 9 months ago, So Happy Ejection Day, Dick


----------



## mikeacg

> MikeCG, I missed the boat here as well. Not that they need more hecklers but we can just make comments from the Peanut Gallery. Sorry to hear about Mama.
> 
> CtL
> 
> - clieb91


Thanks Chris! I'm liking your idea too! I can 'heckle' with the best of them!

Mike


----------



## EarlS

Dick - Happy BD - hope there was plenty of cake, good food, and beer. Not necessarily in that order.


----------



## recycle1943

Thanks everybody for the bd wishes, it was a good day except for destroying a swap item. The good thing is I had a couple back-ups and I'll get to use one of them.
Nathan - when I read this I had to chuckle *I am starting to think that there is something wrong with the machine*
we both know it's never the machine but we just can't take the blame ourselves *LOL* You'll get it figured out
Ken, Dave and Pottz - Thanks
Dave P - It's really OK, I wasn't real happy with it anyway and I didn't dodge it - got me right in the left shoulder (no damage to me) I always stand to one side or the other when I turn that darn thing on.
Keebler, mike and Earl - Thanks guys, always a good day when you wake up on the green side of grass even when it's covered with snow


----------



## EarlS

Dick - If you had ordered a Nova Voyager it might have made it to you for your birthday. just sayin'. My Nova Viking will be here tomorrow.


----------



## recycle1943

> Dick - If you had ordered a Nova Voyager it might have made it to you for your birthday. just sayin . My Nova Viking will be here tomorrow.
> 
> - EarlS


gloat all you want and in between enjoy the heck out of it. You know of course that an indepth review has to be forth coming within 2 months or your bragging rights will be limited

OH - btw I just finished my main swap item and 1 bonus. Still working on a second bonus to replace the lathe accident


----------



## duckmilk

Wow, that was a quick recovery! Also, Happy Birthday!!


----------



## pottz

glad to hear you got right back on the lathe,many would be shaken and walk away for awhile.hopefully whatever went wrong was a learning experience !


----------



## recycle1943

> glad to hear you got right back on the lathe,many would be shaken and walk away for awhile.hopefully whatever went wrong was a learning experience !
> 
> - pottz


TeeHeeHee - it was an addition to the already *done* lathe piece and yes, I did learn to be more diligent about glue types. I know and probably everybody else knows that TiteBond 11 or even 111 *will not* glue resin to wood


----------



## recycle1943

> Wow, that was a quick recovery! Also, Happy Birthday!!
> 
> - duckmilk


I have a strict policy for my shop. Always have a minimum 2 projects going and when possible 3 to 6 different projects. That way I can afford to lose one to stupidity or sometimes an accidental faux pas and thanks


----------



## EarlS

> Wow, that was a quick recovery! Also, Happy Birthday!!
> 
> - duckmilk
> 
> I have a strict policy for my shop. Always have a minimum 2 projects going and when possible 3 to 6 different projects. That way I can afford to lose one to stupidity or sometimes an accidental faux pas and thanks
> 
> - recycle1943


I'd probably lose something or throw it away. I do one at a time.


----------



## EarlS

> Wow, that was a quick recovery! Also, Happy Birthday!!
> 
> - duckmilk
> 
> I have a strict policy for my shop. Always have a minimum 2 projects going and when possible 3 to 6 different projects. That way I can afford to lose one to stupidity or sometimes an accidental faux pas and thanks
> 
> - recycle1943


I'd probably lose something or throw it away. I do one at a time.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'm still making test pieces (of scrap pine) to make sure I know what I'm doing before chucking up the fancy wood for Plan B.

Teaser? Why not!


----------



## EricFai

Happy Birthday Day Dick. Sorry to hear about the blowout, but sounds like you recovered quickly. Can't wait to see it at the reveal.


----------



## recycle1943

> Happy Birthday Day Dick. Sorry to hear about the blowout, but sounds like you recovered quickly. Can t wait to see it at the reveal.
> 
> - Eric


Thanks Eric - no worries about the blowout, I wasn't too fond of it anyway. It wouldn't have made it to the swap if I didn't like it when done so maybe a good thing.


----------



## recycle1943

> I'm still making test pieces (of scrap pine) to make sure I know what I'm doing before chucking up the fancy wood for Plan B.
> 
> Teaser? Why not!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Dave, I can't tell the size by the pictures by I have a 'guy' in California that sells wine corks cheap. I can send you his info. Nobody will know but you and me


----------



## DavePolaschek

Also of note… it takes almost 35 minutes before "five minute epoxy" will no longer flow out of a hole a guy's trying to fill with it. At least if tinting it, which seems to lower the surface tension and maybe mess with the curing time.

Thanks, Dick. The narrowest part is just a hair over a half inch. I may try to cut threads on them and fit them into a half-inch hole that's been threaded (if I can cut threads on my lathe without any major disaster). Pretty sure I won't be able to thread a cork.


----------



## Lazyman

More dowels, Dave?


----------



## Lazyman

Dick, it is never my fault so it has to be the machine. ;-)

Seriously, I just ran a test with a file that worked perfectly last summer and while it is not as bad as the one I am struggling with, it is definitely not as perfect as it was last year. That is what is making me wonder if it is a problem with the machine or its control software. It was actually a prototype for another inlay project on my back burner. It is basically a first iteration of the inlay pattern I am having a problem with now. I guess I am going to have to reach out to some CNC forums to see if anyone else has seen this behavior.


----------



## Keebler1

Dont know how cncs work exactly but have you tried updating the firmware on the machine and program you are making the files with? May need new firmware or a priblem with the new firmware


----------



## HokieKen

What's the issue Nathan? If you have some G-code I can give it a look-see to see if I spot anything In there


----------



## recycle1943

Nathan, it just struck me - if you take your cnc online it's totally possible that your program got corrupted with bad info
Just a thought


----------



## EarlS

> I'm still making test pieces (of scrap pine) to make sure I know what I'm doing before chucking up the fancy wood for Plan B.
> 
> Teaser? Why not!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Dave Polaschek
> 
> Dave, I can't tell the size by the pictures by I have a 'guy' in California that sells wine corks cheap. I can send you his info. Nobody will know but you and me
> 
> - recycle1943


Dick - those are reusable earplugs. Dave is going to shear one of the local coyotes and make some twine to insert into them.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nathan, Earl got it in one. Reusable earplugs. They're a little uncomfortable, but I think it'll be worth it.


----------



## Lazyman

After messing around with it I finally made some very simply Vcarve pockets as a test and they are actually worse than the project inlay I was trying to debug.

The small star is a gcode file I created last year for Gary G's beer swap tote last summer. It looks just as it should. The rectangle, triangle and larger stars were created yesterday. The lines and corners should be straight and crisp. I was thinking that the stepper motors were losing steps but after the job is complete, it goes exactly back to the home X, Y & Z I set at the beginning of the job. The main difference between the small star and the rest, is the flat depth setting but I don't really see why that would create these weird deviations.










The rectangle is particularly bad. You can also see that the bottom has some high spots where the clearance tool (1/4" upcut end mill) cannot fit into the corner that should have been removed by the V-bit. The simulation in the program that creates the gcode looks perfect.

The board is perfectly flat and it seems like the spoilboard is flat too and that is the first thing I will check more accurately tomorrow but this is not what I have seen in the past when the board I am carving is not perfectly flat.

Here is the prototype inlay I did last year with some scrap. 








and here it is when I ran the same gcode file yesterday








While it is not as bad as the test above, you can see that the top corners are rounded and not sharp like the earlier one and edges are not straight either. It also has the same issue with it not cleaning out the bottom as it should. 
This is the new file that I was trying to do when I initially discovered this issue. It is not as bad as the rectangle, but if you put a straight edge against any line, the deviations really jump out. There would be no way to get a nice clean inlay in those.










As you can see some of the corners are nice and crisp. To see if it had something to do with the bed not being flat, I actually inverted this one so that it was carved with the top nearer to the front of the machine and got the problems in the same part of the carving.

I am stumped.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That blows Nathan. I'm no help, I just have the foolproof dummy CNC.

Speaking of, I busted out a quick little box for the wife for Valentine's Day. Those hearts are tenons.


----------



## Lazyman

That's pretty cool, Dave. Do they change shape or size near the bottom?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Nope, they are all the same. It's the stupid low res photos we are stuck uploading to this site.


----------



## Keebler1

Nathan not sure how cnc machines move their axis but in 3d printing its done by belts and looking at that almost looks like a loose belt or a loose cam bolt on a wheel for the axis


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Nope, they are all the same. It's the stupid low res photos we are stuck uploading to this site.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


I've noticed this too, especially after cutting open some beautiful crotch walnut then taking a picture with my phone, which is an obvious degradation from seeing it in person. Loading it on here actually does a great job of making it look rather blah.


----------



## HokieKen

I think your crotch looked fine Yeti.

Nathan. You've got me on that one then. It's odd that proven code works well on the star but is a little off on the last run. By "flat depth setting" do you mean the recess done with a flat bottom bit instead of the V bit? I'd probably try a simple program with something like half a dozen flat bottom holes spaced evenly apart with varying depths and diameters. That might help identify whether you have a problem with positioning in one of the axes.


----------



## pottz

> Nope, they are all the same. It's the stupid low res photos we are stuck uploading to this site.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


nice work, id probably look into a cnc except my tech is about as low as it gets.


----------



## Lazyman

Kenny, ,The flat depth setting basically sets a maximum depth on a V-carve. If you don't set one, all of the bottoms are V-shaped like that small star and on a wide pocket could be pretty deep. By specifying a clearance tool like an end mill, it will hog out most of the open area in the middle down to the flat depth. If you do not specify a clearance tool, it has to make the flat bottom using the point of the V-bit which can obviously take a while and doesn't yield a smooth surface.

I just looked more closely at the first image I posted last night and just realized that 2 points of the small star are actually rounded. I might try creating a compass rose and see if it always puts the defects in the same spot no matter how it is rotated on the bed. Not sure what that would mean exactly. I will also see if I need to re-tram it, though this machine makes that pretty difficult. They didn't build in any really adjustments for that.

Keebler. My CNC uses lead screws which don't really slip though they do have to use anti-backlash nuts on them to eliminate any slop during direction changes. I might need to check to see if the anti-backlash nut needs to be tightened or adjusted. My machine was fully assembled (used) when I got it so I have never messed with that. That might explain how it could be off while cutting but still move exactly back to home when I tell it to move back to 0,0,0 after the cut.


----------



## mikeacg

Nathan,

2 quick questions: 
1) Is the board perfectly flat? (I'd Z-zero it in a couple different locations or use the machine to level it before you start) 
2) Does the male part exhibit the same issues? (It could be bit deflection… try slowing it down and see if that helps!)
Email me if you want me to take a look at it. I fight with inlays myself which is why I am starting to learn Marquetry…

Mike


----------



## recycle1943

This isn't so much a teaser pic as it is a progress pic but none the less, I'm making progress


----------



## pottz

> This isn t so much a teaser pic as it is a progress pic but none the less, I m making progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - recycle1943


looking real good dick ;-)


----------



## recycle1943

> This isn t so much a teaser pic as it is a progress pic but none the less, I m making progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - recycle1943
> 
> looking real good dick ;-)
> 
> - pottz


Thanks Pottz - I found out too late that I could buy them by the gross and already made up. I don't know what I'm going to do with all these darn dowels and foam now. Maybe just let the finish dry and polish the foam a little ? One thing sure, somebody will be really surprised with these.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Dave K, damn that's nice. My wife deserves the same, but there's just no time any more!
Nathan, could you check the bit settings in your tool library against the bits you're using. I seem to remember certain bit settings do this, but I can't remember what. It's as though the software thinks the bit diameter is different, or the flat tip of the v (like an engraving bit) is different from what you're using.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

John, you have to make time brother. I get a slew of fun toys because of that woman being so great about taking an interest in things I'm interested in so I do my best to make time. It's just a dumb little box but she'll like it and that's all that matters to me.


----------



## Lazyman

> Nathan,
> 
> 2 quick questions:
> 1) Is the board perfectly flat? (I d Z-zero it in a couple different locations or use the machine to level it before you start)
> 2) Does the male part exhibit the same issues? (It could be bit deflection… try slowing it down and see if that helps!)
> Email me if you want me to take a look at it. I fight with inlays myself which is why I am starting to learn Marquetry…
> 
> Mike
> 
> - mikeacg


Thanks Mike. I will let you know if I need some help. I am going to check to see if bed is flat as part of my process today. One of the first things I did was set the z-zero, raised it a couple of thousanths and then jogged it around the perimeter of the cut area and it seemed to stay a consistent level above the surface. I am also going to try slowing it down to see if that makes any difference. I think that cutting several stars rotated differently may help show if it is one axis that is causing the problem. I am using a pretty substantial v-bit for this: 1/2" shaft, 1" diameter and 60° angle. Any deflection is probably in the machine itself, not the bit.

The male part was also having a problem though it was a little different the way that it manifested itself. I only did one and when I realized that the pocket was so misshapen, I haven't tried another. With the little bit of experimentation I did last year, the v-carved inlays were pretty easy because using v-bits makes it a little easier to get a good fit as long as it cuts the shape it is supposed to. Much easier than straight sided inlays

John, I checked the settings in the tool database and they look good to me, though I usually have to rely on what others say the speeds and feeds need to be. I actually imported the definition from Rockler -it is one of their bits sold as part of a set of CNC bits (it came with the CNC). Up until now, it has worked flawlessly. I think that the non-straight lines probably indicates some sort of deflection or backlash especially since parts of it seems to work be just fine.

If I cannot figure it out today, I may post a forum topic to see if anyone else has seen this. I only posted it here as an excuse for not having made more progress on my swap item.  Of course part of the problem is that I keep changing my mind about what I want to make.


----------



## Lazyman

Switching topics. Does anyone have a recommendation for a 2mm mechanical pencil?


----------



## HokieKen

If you're looking for one like a drafting lead holder Nathan, this Staedtler seems to be the best thing in production. If you wanted to look on Ebay, I like the old Koh-I-Noor ones. But I don't think the modern versions of those are up to par based on reviews.

If you don't care whether it's the clutch style and want the click-to-advance mechanism, PSI has this kit and this kit to make your own that I've used. They both work well, I just much prefer the clutch mechanism so I find that most of the time I grab the vintage one instead of one I made.

In any case, I recommend getting a separate lead pointer. I've never found the built in ones to be worth a crap in any of them.


----------



## Keebler1

Nathan I would have to look to make sure but I believe I have the bushings for the vertex Kenny linked


----------



## drsurfrat

That Staedtler has been my favorite lead holder for many years. I just use a small bit of 120 grit to be my pointer.

Oooo, maybe I can incorporate one into the new compass Kenny made me buy.


----------



## Keebler1

Nathan if youre gonna order a kit from psi let me know may be able to put it on my order save some on shipping


----------



## pottz

i love the rockler cabinet makers pencil,only bitch is if you drop them on hard concrete they tend to break.got a lot of lead though-lol.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> One thing sure, somebody will be really surprised with these.


I sure would be. I just ordered a hundred of them on eBay yesterday. ;-)

Is it time for another teaser?


----------



## HokieKen

> That Staedtler has been my favorite lead holder for many years. I just use a small bit of 120 grit to be my pointer.
> 
> Oooo, maybe I can incorporate one into the new compass Kenny made me buy.
> 
> - drsurfrat


I keep a steel block with sandpaper on it to shape a knife edge on one and I have an old cast iron pointer to keep a tip on a second one. Can never have too many


----------



## Lazyman

I didn't realize that PSI finally started selling a 2mm kit. I'll have to think about that. I've never actually turned a pen or pencil because I am too cheap to spring for the bushings. I have made something similar without using the bushings but everyone always says how much easier the bushings makes it.

EDIT to add: I just noticed that the PSI kit says it takes a 3/8" drill bit. That sounds huge for a pencil.


----------



## Lazyman

> One thing sure, somebody will be really surprised with these.
> 
> I sure would be. I just ordered a hundred of them on eBay yesterday. ;-)
> 
> Is it time for another teaser?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Dave, It that is the top of your head, I think you may need to see a doctor.


----------



## drsurfrat

I have no teaser shots, 'cause mine is complete. neener neener neener


----------



## HokieKen

Those PSI kits are on the large side Nathan. Which is comfortable for me but probably not for everybody. I will say that I actually prefer the Stratus kit because I like the round knurled grip instead of the hex grip on the Vertex. The Vertex kits in general are some of the nicer kits though. Especially if you want to make matched pen/pencil sets. This is one of the Vertex ones I sent Earl last year:


----------



## pottz

> I didn t realize that PSI finally started selling a 2mm kit. I ll have to think about that. I ve never actually turned a pen or pencil because I am too cheap to spring for the bushings. I have made something similar without using the bushings but everyone always says how much easier the bushings makes it.
> 
> EDIT to add: I just noticed that the PSI kit says it takes a 3/8" drill bit. That sounds huge for a pencil.
> 
> - Lazyman


nathan it's for men in a woodshop not girls writing recipies ;-) that psi kit does look good.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I second the Vertex kit. Good kit all around. I've made many.


----------



## pottz

> I second the Vertex kit. Good kit all around. I've made many.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


i may have to make a few of those im tired of the rockler ones breaking.the plastic nose is what goes when it's dropped just right.


----------



## EarlS

> Those PSI kits are on the large side Nathan. Which is comfortable for me but probably not for everybody. I will say that I actually prefer the Stratus kit because I like the round knurled grip instead of the hex grip on the Vertex. The Vertex kits in general are some of the nicer kits though. Especially if you want to make matched pen/pencil sets. This is one of the Vertex ones I sent Earl last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


My favorite pencil!!!! I need to get some more lead though. It is nice and heavy and has a nice wide diameter too.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Man I just went to PSI and they have expanded that line A LOT. When I first started they only had the magnetic pens which are awesome because they are rollerball and imo that's the only kind of pen worth having. Now they have bolt action, click, different pencils. Really expanded. Good line for sure.


----------



## recycle1943

This one is a progress/teaser picture and I do this to show that I actually did turn something for the swap. I am so close to done that I can relax and let this upcoming storm rage on.
A recliner and Mr. Wiser will be next


----------



## duckmilk

> - HokieKen


That, to me, looks like a real man's shop pencil, elegantly made out of nuts and bolts.


----------



## HokieKen

> Man I just went to PSI and they have expanded that line A LOT. When I first started they only had the magnetic pens which are awesome because they are rollerball and imo that's the only kind of pen worth having. Now they have bolt action, click, different pencils. Really expanded. Good line for sure.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


I don't think they had the bolt action last time I looked either. I have made the roller ball (my EDC pen for work), the pencil for myself and for gifts and I have the click pen kit but haven't had occasion to turn it yet. The click pen and pencil kits are identical except for the internals so I think they'll make a good matched set for gifts.

The Vertex is definitely one of my favorite kits for appearance and quality. And the size and weight are great for me too. For some reason though, the hex grip has never been very comfortable to me though so besides the one I use at work and the pencil that I carry in my carving kit, I usually grab something round instead.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I don't think they had the click pen when I got into them, I'm like 99% sure. I'll have to eventually get some of those sets as gifts. I'll admit the magnetic pen cap is excellent but it doesn't fit on the back of the pen so it's just loose until you put it back on. So I would prefer a click pen.

Kind of excited to make more of those in the different flavors. They are my favorite for sure. Not being round hasn't ever bothered me.


----------



## EarlS

Teaser


----------



## HokieKen

> I don't think they had the click pen when I got into them, I'm like 99% sure. I'll have to eventually get some of those sets as gifts. I'll admit the *magnetic pen cap is excellent but it doesn't fit on the back of the pen* so it's just loose until you put it back on. So I would prefer a click pen.
> 
> Kind of excited to make more of those in the different flavors. They are my favorite for sure. Not being round hasn't ever bothered me.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


It does on mine. I know you've had your's a lot longer than I have though so maybe they changed the design somewhere along the line? But yeah, mine posts on the back end.


----------



## HokieKen

> Teaser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - EarlS


Lucky dog.


----------



## mikeacg

Let me guess Earl… I'll be that's the box you will be sending your swap item in? Ha ha ha!

Mike


----------



## KelleyCrafts

They must have changed it Kenny. I only have one of my own but have made at least 10 and mine doesn't pop on the back. Maybe they did change it. Kind of jealous now.

Earl I am VERY interested in the grown up version of that drill press.


----------



## pottz

> Let me guess Earl… I ll be that s the box you will be sending your swap item in? Ha ha ha!
> 
> Mike
> 
> - mikeacg


i think thats the bonus item he's sending with his project. ;-)


----------



## recycle1943

Earl - pics when you get it plugged in and running


----------



## Keebler1

Anyone looking for those pencil kits check out exotic blanks for them.


----------



## duckmilk

Update: My wife and I got something respiratory a couple of weeks ago, no tests to be found, so whatever it was could have been the common flu or the other one. After that, I came down with a secondary respiratory cold (bacterial) which i started antibiotics for. Took about 6 or 7 days to get that taken care of. Hence, my lack of interaction here, except for cryptic . and +1 inserts here and there, which were entertaining to me but not to anyone else ;-)

Today, I've been trying to get things winterized for the upcoming ice storm. It's not supposed to be as bad as last February but horses still have to have food and water, as well as us.

I've fired up the forge a couple of times to get some anchors made for the horse shed, but my upper body stamina is lagging somewhat.

Earl and Nathan, I have two holdfasts left-over from previous forgings that you are welcome to, they are pretty crude and rustic looking (like me) but maybe I can pretty them up a little. I've been using them with one of my anvils and they work. Also, I will make a couple more for you guys so you each have two for your new benches.
Or, you can just hang them on the wall.


----------



## drsurfrat

That is nice of you Duck, I hope you recover fully and soon.


----------



## pottz

speedy recovery duck.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Ouch, Duck. Hope you get back to normal soon.

We're prepping for the storm here today too, which mostly meant looking at the full parking lot at the supermarket and figuring we've got leftover soup for tomorrow and all the fixings for the batch of chile corn chowder I'm making on Thursday, so we'll be fine. Oh, and setting the insulated box over the drip tube of our high efficiency boiler so it doesn't freeze and back up into the utility closet. That happens when the temp gets to single digits F or lower outside. Don't know what they were thinking on that install, but we'll fix it for real next time we have to replace the boiler.


----------



## EricFai

Kenny, nice looking pencil there. I have turned a few PSI sets, and should get back into it for gifts and such.

Duck, hope you and your wife have a speedy recovery. My wife has some kind of bacteria lung infection too. Antibiotics are helping and she is doing better. When it first came on she said it really hurt to cough.

No teaser shots, but half of the glue up is completed. I need to spend some time sharpening the lathe tools. The flats are easy, but I struggle with the gouges.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Duck, best wishes!
All, watch out for this storm. I've been living under a rock * and only just found out. It shouldn't even get that bad here, but last February was… can't use that word here… bad. Real bad. Best to be prepared!
Rock=buried under a mountain of work


----------



## Lazyman

Take care of yourself, Duck. Can you bring the horse into the barn/garage or whatever you call it if necessary?


----------



## duckmilk

> Take care of yourself, Duck. Can you bring the horse into the barn/garage or whatever you call it if necessary?
> 
> - Lazyman


Thanks guys, my wife and i are fully recovered now except for stamina. Got out to the forge again tonight.

The two boarding horses living here get blankets and shelter and food and water. The owners don't want them inside unless necessary. Yes, we have the barn for that purpose, but they are well sheltered and cared for without it at this time. It is available if needed. I'll install a heater for the water trough tomorrow so the drinking water doesn't freeze.

My wife's horses are further north in OK right now and are stalled in a barn there.


----------



## EarlS

> Update: My wife and I got something respiratory a couple of weeks ago, no tests to be found, so whatever it was could have been the common flu or the other one. After that, I came down with a secondary respiratory cold (bacterial) which i started antibiotics for. Took about 6 or 7 days to get that taken care of. Hence, my lack of interaction here, except for cryptic . and +1 inserts here and there, which were entertaining to me but not to anyone else ;-)
> 
> Today, I ve been trying to get things winterized for the upcoming ice storm. It s not supposed to be as bad as last February but horses still have to have food and water, as well as us.
> 
> I ve fired up the forge a couple of times to get some anchors made for the horse shed, but my upper body stamina is lagging somewhat.
> 
> Earl and Nathan, I have two holdfasts left-over from previous forgings that you are welcome to, they are pretty crude and rustic looking (like me) but maybe I can pretty them up a little. I ve been using them with one of my anvils and they work. Also, I will make a couple more for you guys so you each have two for your new benches.
> Or, you can just hang them on the wall.
> 
> - duckmilk


Seems like there is a lot of respiratory stuff going around that isn't Covid. Hope you get back to full strength soon.

My anti-social behaviors have kept me from picking up anything. Plus SWMBO is extremely diligent about wearing all of her PPE when she works with patients, whether Covid positive or not. She mentioned that a lot of the patients come into the hospital for something else, get the mandatory test and test positive.

PM me when you get around to the holdfasts and let me know what I owe you for T&M and S/H. As you know, the bench build is moving very slowly due to distractions so no rush on this end. I have a new DP that needs a stand.


----------



## HokieKen

The lingering fatigue was the worst part of Covid for me Duck. Even though I went over a year with no smell, that didn't bother me nearly as bad as the month or so after having it when I just felt lethargic as hell. And I had a pretty mild case compared to some. I know others that have had even longer spells of fatigue following seemingly mild cases though so I'll count myself lucky. My brother had it last month and it took him about 2 weeks to get through the infection and he says he's still only good for about 1/2 a day of office work before the "brain fog" ruins him and that even thinking about any kind of manual labor makes him sore. So just in my own circle, there are vastly different levels of severity both during the infection and in terms of lingering effects.

In any case, glad you and the wife are out of the woods! And I know you're far more educated than most when it comes to medical matters but I'll say it anyway: get plenty of sleep, stay hydrated and don't over-exert!

And very nice of you to help Nathan and Earl christen their benches. May I make a suggestion for the business end of the hold downs?:


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Excellent hold fast idea Kenny!

I had post COVID fatigue for a little over 5 months. Just couldn't get myself to the shop. I wanted to go and I would walk in there but then just walk out. Just couldn't do it. The worst part of COVID by far. I still don't have 100% of my smell back yet.


----------



## EarlS

How about a Dinosaur foot?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Could be fun to make something a little different. I really should put an order in for some stock to make some. If I can find a cool idea that my skills can handle maybe I'll make a batch.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Duck, best wishes!
> All, watch out for this storm. I ve been living under a rock * and only just found out. It shouldn t even get that bad here, but last February was… can t use that word here… bad. Real bad. Best to be prepared!
> Rock=buried under a mountain of work
> 
> - JohnMcClure


I was worried I'd missed something I too need to prepare for, yeah looks like we'll get nailed too.

Suffering through a low of 45° tomorrow morning with a 72% chance of light rain and wind from the NE at 3-4mph is going to be brutal. On the plus side, it'll wash the salt from the road that wasn't wanted or needed.

We previously had a "wintery mix" warning for this Sunday but now it looks like partly cloudy and a high of 50° with a 7% chance of rain. If winter is gone, I'll be at the very back of the line of people concerned wth ending early.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Snowing in my shop. The wind is hitting just right to make the garage door gap a little and drive the snow in.










Also snowing colorful confetti.


----------



## duckmilk

> And very nice of you to help Nathan and Earl christen their benches. May I make a suggestion for the business end of the hold downs?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Beat you to it Kenny, they already look like that, although unintentional.


----------



## duckmilk

Neither my wife nor I know if it was covid or just the flu, we never lost any sense of taste or smell, however, I have heard the new variant doesn't always present that way. For the last year I have been pretty diligent about taking ivermectin (yeah, the horse kind) for preventive measures and that may have helped with symptoms. Dunno for sure.


----------



## HokieKen

Either way Duck, glad y'all recovered from whatever it was. I've never had any kind of residual lethargy after the flu that I can remember but maybe that's a side effect for some. To be honest with you, comparing past bouts I've had with the flu and my bout with Covid, I'd rather have Covid again if you neglect the lingering post-infection effects! Assuming the severity is the same of course… Don't want to tempt fate ;-)


----------



## Woodmaster1

Finished my swap item today because I didn't want to take care the 8" of snow. It's still snowing so I don't want to snow blow more than once unless necessary.


----------



## duckmilk

Wish wee were getting snow. It's drizzling now which will turn to ice later. If it gets too heavy power lines may suffer.


----------



## Keebler1

They closed all the express lanes and everyone decided they need to be on the road at once in ft worth. I went an alternate route blthat still took forever but when I was on 35 it was saying a little over an hr to got 12 miles


----------



## JohnMcClure

Keebs, I sympathize. Got stuck on Beltway 8 for an extra 30 minutes traveling about 4 miles this morning. Difference is I don't do this for a living!


----------



## EricFai

Been there in snow traffic up north. Sure don't miss that. Our current forecast is rain for the next 36 hours, prediction is about 3" + and flash flooding up here in the mountains.

On a good note, I had some shop time this evening. Started in with the long over due sharping session. Have a few more to go, then back to the lathe and try to get plan "A" turned out.


----------



## bigblockyeti

^ I know you're not too far away, but I've been praying for rain for a while. Ever since they got the bright idea to salt the freaking roads (I moved south to get away from this idiocy!) it doesn't go away until it rains. I don't know what happened to just shutting everything down and waiting until it was melted? The kids had off the whole week after we got snow, even the Thursday (four days after the snow fell) and it was over 50° and had been in the 40's Monday through Wednesday. It snowed a little under 4" the day we closed on our house in 12/18 and there wasn't any salt then, for those that know how to drive, it wasn't a problem and the rest just stayed home.


----------



## recycle1943

Northeast Ohio and steady rain, not hard but a lot of it. Fortunately, we don't have to go anywhere for anything. If we don't lose our electric I should be able to finish up my swap item tomorrow. Then figure out how to pack it


----------



## DavePolaschek

Sounds like it's pretty nasty around here. NWSAlbuquerque says:



> From all the reports we've been getting this evening, an in or two of solid ice has coated most roadways in the #ABQ metro this evening. Four-Wheel Drive vehicles with "good" tires are getting stuck. Do not travel if you don't absolutely have to. Be safe


.

We had homemade chicken pot-pies for dinner tonight, and I've got all the ingredients for green chile corn chowder ready to go for tomorrow's dinner.


----------



## HokieKen

It's been almost 3 weeks since it snowed but it's been so stinking cold here that much of the 8" remains. So I'll take a couple of days in the 50s even if it is pouring rain both days yo wash the (now filthy) remnants of snow away. We're supposed to get 2" today though on saturated and frozen ground so that could be fun in and of itself…


----------



## EarlS

Meanwhile in heaven - or Iowa as we like to call it - we got about an inch of snow. Yesterday was sunny, breezy and a balmy 20 deg. It's been a dry, mild winter so far.

Still haven't opened the box for the new DP. Probably should check to make sure nothing is broken and turn it on to make sure it runs. I'm now trying to keep up with 4 projects and running out of room, wood, and trying to remember which stack of boards goes with which project.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Write on all the wood with a lumber crayon, Earl? Or build another bench to hold the overflow projects. ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

The rest of us call it Iowa half the time and Idaho the other half Earl. Kinda like grandparents with a slew of grandkids all having names that start with the same letter, we can never remember which is which ;-) Don't feel bad though, no matter how many times I tell people on here that I live in Virginia, half of them still think I live in West Virginia.

I'm struggling for shop time right now. Fortunately with the start I got over the weekend, I'm still in good shape on my main swap item. Bonus item(s) may get a downgrade if shop time keeps on being scarce but I'm okay with that, it's why they're "bonus" items. This has been the opposite of a "mild" winter here. We're accustomed to mild winters but the average high in January was 34F and the highest temperature we saw all month (which was New Year's day) was 43F. So my usual habit of popping into the shop for 10 minutes now and then ain't happening.

The shop is insulated but not conditioned so it's about 45-50 in there in the evenings. Which means I either have to put on my insulated coveralls or have to run the kerosene heater for a few minutes to warm it up. In either case, less than an hour of free time is wasted trying to get anything done. Plus we have a foster baby this week which means my wife thinks all 3 grandkids need to come over after work to play with him. So between not getting any shop time and coming home straight from work to babysit 4 kids until a headache forces me to bed at 9:00, Kenny's a cranky boy.

/bitchin

The good news is, I'm pretty excited about my main swap project. It's a very different design from similar items I've made in the past and I think it's going to be exceptionally useful. At least it will for me. I think/hope my recipient will also find good use for it ;-)


----------



## EricFai

Been scrolling through Pinterest lathe projects, wow there are some neat ones that I would like to try out. Watched a video clip last night, multiple axes square turning. And another one which was a segmented bowl which looked like a brick wall. Cool projects.


----------



## bndawgs

Happy belated birthday Dick.

Kenny, I agree with that, it's been colder than usual this time around. We've missed most of the big snow totals, so I haven't even bothered to get out my snowblower.

Wife and I along with the kids had covid 2 weeks ago. For the first few days, I was convinced I just had a sinus infection. Overall, we all had mild symptoms and consider ourselves lucky.


----------



## HokieKen

I made some cutting boards for Christmas a couple of years ago and two of them were brick patterns Eric. I liked how they came out a lot and have thought about using the same woods to recreate the same pattern and make segmented salad bowls to match them but haven't ever gotten around to it. Glad you reminded me of that


----------



## DavePolaschek

Maybe I just have unique problems with finishing (having nearly everything be end-grain adds challenges, as does using tung oil without metallic dryers) but on Plan A, I've removed the piece from the chuck and it will not be mounted on the lathe again. And I'm slightly concerned I won't be able to ship it in time, because I have three or four five-day curing periods waiting for tung oil to cure, especially with the shop at lower temperatures. Yeah, I could switch finishes, but then it won't look as good. I'd set up the toaster oven to give it a warmer place to cure, but it won't fit anyhow.

Plan B is on hold until tomorrow when FedEx is supposed to bring my new lathe jaws, but because of the weather, I wouldn't be surprised if they don't arrive until Saturday or Monday. I could glue on a block and then remove it later, but at this point waiting for the glue to set would be almost as long as waiting on the new jaws.

Oh well. I've been having fun and learning new stuff. And even though this might be our coldest weather of the year, it looks like we won't overdraw our Fahrenheits account, so that's something.


----------



## EarlS

Dave - that is what the oven is for. Seriously, I've borrowed the oven on occasion to help get tung oil to cure. I set it on warm for 30 minutes, turn it off, and leave it for several hours. I've also set up a table next to the furnace and let projects cure over a couple of days. It seems to be the least humid, and warmest part of the house.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, if you can talk SWMBO into tolerating the smell, I bring stuff into the house to cure the finish often. Fortunately, my office is in the basement and she rarely ventures down there so I can put stuff in the conditioned space and she doesn't ever smell it. Between the humid summers and the cold, dry winters around here, anything small enough comes inside to the more stable environment when possible.


----------



## EricFai

I received a shipment earlier in the week, ordered a set of Cole jaws for the Nova chuck. In the operator manual I see they have a number of cool attachments for chuck. I may have to get a few more items to go with it

I will get some good shop time today, rain day from work. Yeah!!


----------



## HokieKen

Speak of the devil…


----------



## DavePolaschek

I have a toaster oven in the shop for just such things. But it won't quite fit my project.

And bringing it into the house would be Right Out. We haven't even used our new oven (bought last October) yet. We cook on the stovetop and bake in the kitchen toaster oven, since that's almost always big enough for just the two of us. And my sweetie won't even come into the shop because the smell of curing oil (linseed or tung) bothers her nose.

But the shop is heated, and yesterday's tung oil was cured enough that I could work on the project a little once we had finished dealing with the frozen drip tube on our boiler (when they installed it, they pulled the insulation out of the wall in order to run the drip tube through, and never put back the insulation - fixing that raised the temperature inside the wall, where the drip tube froze, from 10F to 55F in a half hour, but the sun coming up probably didn't hurt).

But I've been learning a lot from these projects, so that's been good. Not always fun at the time, but…


----------



## bigblockyeti

I've thought about a dedicated curing oven, then why not one that could cure and cook? I have room on the back porch where I could get a propane or natural gas (have to run a line from the side of the house) range with all burners, oven included, running off gas. In addition to faster curing, the benefits would be two fold if I could still cook with it: 1) Heat in the summer wouldn't be fighting the A/C but left outside. 2) If the power went out, running only the controls off 120V could be done with an inverter and a 12V battery while gas provided the power.


----------



## recycle1943

I sent a progress picture of my intended swap item with the notation that I may change my mind along the way. Well, that item progressed somewhat and eventually blew up on the lathe - plan B
Plan B allowed me to change a little bit and get a couple bonus items in the works while a second main swap item became a reality. I think plan B swap is a better looking and more functional item than originally planned. On top of that, it's nearly ready with only one faux pas and a little bit of touch up. 
I think I mentioned already that I was done, I guess if I did I was just thinking not doing but it's close


----------



## drsurfrat

At least to me, the progress pic is just a notification that you will not drop out (for good reason or bad) and we'll need to switch up names. If you are one of the four left, you still have 4 days to let me know.

Nobody send until we are sure of no surprises - after the 7th. I'm itching' to send right now…


----------



## pottz

> At least to me, the progress pic is just a notification that you will not drop out (for good reason or bad) and we ll need to switch up names. If you are one of the four left, you still have 4 days to let me know.
> 
> Nobody send until we are sure of no surprises - after the 7th. I m itching to send right now…
> 
> - drsurfrat


cmon guys you heard the man,s#$t or get off the pot ! ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

If I use my oven for something like that, I just turn on the light and let the heat from that warm it up. I doesn't take long for the oven to reach about 100° F. Airflow is also important since oxygen is part of the curing process so I would periodically open it or take it out too. Most of the time; however, I just use friction from buffing to warm it up every so often.

Mike, I am going to dedicate the next week to make real progress on my swap item. I keep changing my mind what I am going to make but whichever one it turns out to be, I will complete and ship on time.


----------



## recycle1943

> At least to me, the progress pic is just a notification that you will not drop out (for good reason or bad) and we ll need to switch up names. If you are one of the four left, you still have 4 days to let me know.
> 
> Nobody send until we are sure of no surprises - after the 7th. I m itching to send right now…
> 
> - drsurfrat


Mike - actually, I can send project pics and if'n I had a box I could ship tomorrow or the day after or 
pretty soon ‹(•¿•)›

Pottz - I don't have a pot so I'm good to go { : - )


----------



## drsurfrat

no, the deadline is on purpose, no anxiety until then. 
RESIST Dick, don't send yet…


----------



## Keebler1

Nathan how are you faring today. Im stuck in temple. Decided i dont want to run 196 miles with an empty just to bring a loaded trailer back down. I know I would push too hard. Have to average 40 mph to do it and dallas has all flyovers shutdown so it would be a pain to get to sherman anyways


----------



## GR8HUNTER

you probably have the worst job in winter time Keebs :<((((((

around here they started with road restrictions


----------



## recycle1943

Dave - I made an oven a couple years ago out of pine and plexiglass. When I was pouring resin I wanted to 
maintain a constant temperature for a better cure.
I used 2" foam insulation for the base and just made a frame box with slots in both bottom edges for the plexiglas to slide in and solid ends.
On the top I put 1/4" luan and cut 2 holes to accept 2 aluminum trouble lights near the ends. A thermometer inside allowed me to monitor and I turned off one or both lights if it got too hot. I did use 150watt heat lamps and screwed up and bought the cheap fixture, live and learn. The better fixture has a porcelin receiver and won't heat up and go into self destrucction.
I don't remember how much it cost but at the time I didn't care, I needed it and knew it would be used again and again
I have to imagine something like this would solve your problem and keep you out of the kitchen


----------



## recycle1943

> no, the deadline is on purpose, no anxiety until then.
> RESIST Dick, don t send yet…
> 
> - drsurfrat


No, I won't ship - I have to figure out how to package anyway. That's going to be a project in itself lol


----------



## bigblockyeti

196 miles seems like a bunch running empty, no brokered loads available?


----------



## Keebler1

Private carrier we usually dont pick up from outside places. Last week they ran me with an empty trailer from houston to center tx 176 miles then had me bobtail to ft worth 240 miles or so jist to pick up an empty trailer to take to sherman 97 miles to go home


----------



## duckmilk

> The shop is insulated but not conditioned so it s about 45-50 in there in the evenings. Which means I either have to put on my insulated coveralls or have to run the kerosene heater for a few minutes to warm it up. In either case, less than an hour of free time is wasted trying to get anything done.
> 
> - HokieKen


Kenny, I have an old version of this in my shop. It got down to 20 this morning but I had turned it up overnight and the shop was 63 when I went in, 18 by 32' space with lots of windows and air leaks. It uses very little electricity because of the heat retention of the oil. I love it.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Are you always in the same tractor?


----------



## EricFai

Fun in the shop today. Managed to get the last of the glue up done on the swap. (Sent my progress photos too).

Went back to another lathe project, experimenting with the new Cole jaws. I wanted to get a better fit for the Nova Jaws and do a little work on the bottom. Ok, everything was going good until I got a grab in the block. Needless to say the turning went flying across the shop, missed me by a few feet. It was in one piece thankfully. Lesson learned.


----------



## Keebler1

Yeti yes I am in the same rig till they decide to trade it in. Usually 4-5 years or about 500k miles.

Thats the same heater I have Duck dies a decent jobe


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, Dick. I've considered something similar for a kiln, but I have pretty strict instructions not to leave any of my "contraptions" running in the shop while I'm not out there. My sweetie's dad had a wood shop and would forget and leave things on all the time, and nearly burned the place down a couple times, so she worries.

Plus it's getting hard to find the incandescent bulbs that make more heat than light anymore.

I decided rather than an all-oil finish, I would do shellac over oil, so I hit it with the first coat of shellac today. I think the high-gloss finish will look better anyhow. And plan B is still going to be all tung oil, but as that would be a bonus (and it's pretty cool, if I must say so myself), I will worry a lot less about it.


----------



## HokieKen

Eric, you will want to use a tailstock center with those Cole jaws as much as possible. They aren't intended to have a lot of clamping force, just to keep your work centered and work with the tailstock to keep it in place. Just in case you didn't know…


----------



## EricFai

Thanks Kenny, they advertise that you can use them to finish off the bottom. That was my lesson today. The project for the swap is bigger and I need to come up with something to support the tail stock end to rough the outside. I think I can use a circle disk of plywood with a small hole in the center, for the live center to sit. At least keep some pressure on the piece.

Trial and error.


----------



## pottz

> Eric, you will want to use a tailstock center with those Cole jaws as much as possible. They aren't intended to have a lot of clamping force, just to keep your work centered and work with the tailstock to keep it in place. Just in case you didn't know…
> 
> - HokieKen


thanks kenny but your late,i learned that the hard way too-lol.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Private carrier we usually dont pick up from outside places. Last week they ran me with an empty trailer from houston to center tx 176 miles then had me bobtail to ft worth 240 miles or so jist to pick up an empty trailer to take to sherman 97 miles to go home
> 
> - Keebler1


empty trailer just dont pay that well and bob tail is worse :<(((((((


----------



## EricFai

Pottz, yea that was the experience this afternoon, a 3" Dua x 3" long chuck. But I did experiment a little further tonight. It works great holding a base piece in place to cut a mortise.

On another note, I did good last night sharpening my gouges, I was getting some nice shavings today.


----------



## HokieKen

Teaserin'


----------



## EarlS

> Teaserin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Looks like Kenny is making a straw or maybe a blow gun?


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Teaserin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Looks like Kenny is making a straw or maybe a blow gun?
> 
> - EarlS


Glory hole?


----------



## JohnMcClure

Frozen and shut down here just north of Houston. A lot of sleet yesterday; haven't checked for accumulation on roads yet this morning. 
Only intermittent power outages last night, nothing bad like last year, fortunately. 
Had a few minutes of shop time and once again spent it all with my 5 year old:
We chopped up a log to make wheels, bored 5/8" holes to take axles, planed a dowel down to fit the 5/8" holes, and he was so completely thrilled to have an axle-and-wheels to roll around. 
Next we'll punch holes in a cardboard box to make a little wagon. I love his fascination with it all right now.

I don't love that I probably destroyed, and definitely bent, my bandsaw blade cutting the last "wheel". Next shop session will be fixing that.

Someday, lathe, someday.


----------



## EricFai

Great time spent with the kids John.


----------



## bigblockyeti

John, I saw you're lathe progress video and looking to see if you had any others of that build project, I saw your kids invading workout time. That was real entertainment!


----------



## HokieKen

Close Yeti. But notice the rifling. See if that informs your guess any better ;-)


----------



## jeffswildwood

Tried something new yesterday. My number one selling craft project has always been my post office door boxes. Lately though, finding the doors has been a big problem. So I tried my hand at Ebay. Actually won an auction for three large doors and six mid size doors. I had to study how to do it but the videos payed off.


----------



## HokieKen

Welcome to the money pit Jeff! You'll be utterly flabbergasted at how many things there are that you simply can't live without that you didn't previously know existed ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

It's amazing you were able to find doors for so long without it Jeff!

Welcome to the 20th century we'll get you to the 21st soon hopefully.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Yeti,
Glad you enjoyed it! That was so long ago, I'd forgotten! I've doubled my number of kids since then too, and I still use them as workout accessories!


----------



## recycle1943

This is a pretty good indication of road conditions in our area - posted on facebook this AM

*2-4-22
Due to the weather our Friday route will be delayed. 
Please leave your refuse at the curb until we can safely get to you.
Thanks for your patience.*


----------



## pottz

my son lives near austin and the lumberyard he works was closed yesterday and today due to conditions.his truck was covered with a 1/4" layer of ice.the nice thing is the company he works for pays them when there forced to close due to weather.


----------



## EricFai

Good morning in the shop. Swap project roughed out, outside and inside. Yeah, no blow outs!!

Teaser


----------



## Lazyman

> Thanks Kenny, they advertise that you can use them to finish off the bottom. That was my lesson today. The project for the swap is bigger and I need to come up with something to support the tail stock end to rough the outside. I think I can use a circle disk of plywood with a small hole in the center, for the live center to sit. At least keep some pressure on the piece.
> 
> Trial and error.
> 
> - Eric


I highly recommend the Cole Jaw Buffer KitItem No. 6030 for the Nova Cole chuck. Holds so much better than the round studs that come with the chuck.


----------



## JD77

Progress over the last two days. Got my trim router jigged up to remove the bulk of the material with a 1/4-in round-bottom bit and the second face is done. Slow going but should get the third done today as well. If nothing else, I've learned a few things about this method that may need to go into a blog series if I make the necessary modifications to the jig.


----------



## Keebler1

Pottz I get paid when I have to shut down as well but it is only $100 every 12 hrs. I may see $200 for sitting yesterday and today. Thats why I usually push and try to run in this mess. Even running 40 mph for 10 hrs I make more money than sitting


----------



## pottz

> Thanks Kenny, they advertise that you can use them to finish off the bottom. That was my lesson today. The project for the swap is bigger and I need to come up with something to support the tail stock end to rough the outside. I think I can use a circle disk of plywood with a small hole in the center, for the live center to sit. At least keep some pressure on the piece.
> 
> Trial and error.
> 
> - Eric
> 
> I highly recommend the Cole Jaw Buffer KitItem No. 6030 for the Nova Cole chuck. Holds so much better than the round studs that come with the chuck.
> 
> - Lazyman


mine came with those.i still managed to launch something though-lol.


----------



## Keebler1

Pottz I have never tried using cole jaws before but did you try to finish off the bottom from the tailstock side instead of from the side of the piece like you normally would?


----------



## HokieKen

The cole jaws will work without a center or something if you're working near the center and putting mostly axial force on it. So if you're cleaning up the bottom you can remove the tailstock support usually. But, if you're putting a lot of lateral loading on it or working out at a large diameter, it's much more likely to get away from you. Like I said, my general rule is to keep it supported with the tailstock as long as possible. Then I'll pull the tailstock away to clean up the last little bit at the center.


----------



## pottz

yeah thats what happend,no tailstock support and too much pressure.i thought it was pretty secure but quickly learned not so much-lol. no damage done to the bowl or me luckily !


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Welcome to the money pit Jeff! You ll be utterly flabbergasted at how many things there are that you simply can t live without that you didn t previously know existed ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen





> It's amazing you were able to find doors for so long without it Jeff!
> 
> Welcome to the 20th century we'll get you to the 21st soon hopefully.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Haha. About time I came to the modern world huh. Dave, I was always able to find them local. I can pretty much guarantee that after making 60 some boxes, there's not a one left in Tazewell County Virginia now!


----------



## Keebler1

Jeff I know they wouldnt sell for as much but could you make the box where you cnc the design of those doors and paint them to make them look real?


----------



## Kerux2

Most of my injuries in the shop don't come from tools. It comes from walking into things that are low… like boards and such. My shins and ankles take a beating.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Most of my injuries in the shop don t come from tools. It comes from walking into things that are low… like boards and such. My shins and ankles take a beating.


Same here. Except it's my head and shoulders that hit "low" things that my sweetie would be able to walk right under.

Good progress on finishing this morning. Shellac to the rescue! But the chuck jaws I need to wrap up Plan B have been delayed due to weather, so who knows when they'll arrive.


----------



## pottz

this happened last week where i work,rookie forklift driver.thats our yard foreman not the driver,i think he was busy changing his pants-lol.destroyed a few thousand dollars of hardi siding.GM was not too happy !


----------



## EricFai

Nice to have a couple of rain days from work. Took advantage of it in the shop. I was able to make a pile of nice shavings roughing out the bowl. Went back out and fine tuned it and sanded after dinner tonight. Now I just need to figure out the bottom and how to finish it. Then see what I can come up with for a bonus item. I have something started, just need to work out some details.

First try on this type of turning, I see a few mistakes which I will learn from as not to repeat them. But overall turned out pretty good. I think the receipiant will approve, my better half does.

Note to Mike, I sent the progress photo to you last night, so you can give me a "P"


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Jeff I know they wouldnt sell for as much but could you make the box where you cnc the design of those doors and paint them to make them look real?
> 
> - Keebler1


I'd say it would work out nice! Even unpainted, natural wood such as cherry or walnut or maybe maple. I know my business card holder came out beautiful in that style. With some help.


----------



## duckmilk

That does look nice Jeff! I remember that, amazingly enough.

Went to work finishing up the ground anchors for the horse shed. Then decided to make some refinements to the two holdfasts I already had to make them prettier for Earl and Nathan. Still need to make 2 more for them plus one for me to use in the anvil. Sure does help to warm up the big shop on a cold day.










And another picture of the shop puppy.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Green chile corn chowder for dinner tonight. Pretty dang tasty.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Close Yeti. But notice the rifling. See if that informs your guess any better ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


I'm going silencer all the way. Pffft Pffft Kenny the "Hit Man"


----------



## therealSteveN

> this happened last week where i work,rookie forklift driver.thats our yard foreman not the driver,i think he was busy changing his pants-lol.destroyed a few thousand dollars of hardi siding.GM was not too happy !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz


Looks like a 3 ton load, on a 1 ton lift. Of course speed, bumps, height of load, probably all were more to blame than weight.


----------



## pottz

> this happened last week where i work,rookie forklift driver.thats our yard foreman not the driver,i think he was busy changing his pants-lol.destroyed a few thousand dollars of hardi siding.GM was not too happy !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Looks like a 3 ton load, on a 1 ton lift. Of course speed, bumps, height of load, probably all were more to blame than weight.
> 
> - therealSteveN


oh yeah.way to much weight for the size of lift.i ran the camera back and watched it unfold.very scary !!!!it's called lack of training.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Jeff, if you need those again, I'm on board. Doesn't take much time since MikeACG did the computer work, all I need to make more is very clear maple.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Jeff, if you need those again, I m on board. Doesn t take much time since MikeACG did the computer work, all I need to make more is very clear maple.
> 
> - JohnMcClure


I will sure keep that in mind! At some point in the future I may give one a try. full size. It could be interesting!


----------



## mikeacg

John and Jeff,

If you use Sculpt Nouveau brass metal coating with a patina you won't have to worry about the wood so much though a hardwood would still be the best for details… I have used their finishes on foam carvings and it is pretty convincing!








This was some blue insulation foam with white base paint, a layer of pewter metal coating and a rust patina. It fools a lot of people…

Mike


----------



## JohnMcClure

Cool, Mike!


----------



## bigblockyeti

> destroyed a few thousand dollars of hardi siding.GM was not too happy !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz


That's only like 20 pieces in SoCal (or darn near anywhere else) isn't it?


----------



## Lazyman

Since we are talking about CNC again , I will post a picture of the progress on my CNC issue. I realized that I had upgraded to a newer version of Vectric Vcarve. I updated the post processor and also added a G64 code with precision argument based upon a recommendation on a recent forum topic. I am a little puzzled by the G64 though. The reference I found said that it cancels a G61 (exact stop check) so I can only assume that my machine has a slightly different interpretation of that code. Anyway, I got a definite improvement, though it is still not perfect. There are still a few deviations from the path, especially around the sharp corners where it is moving in all 3 dimensions at the same time. I guess that next I will start checking every nut and bolt on the machine looking for something that is loose. Since the flat bottom isn't flat, I guess I should start with the Z axis. I have already verified that the bed and board are flat.


----------



## HokieKen

G61 will give sharp corners Nathan. It will go to the exact position and stop before going to the next block. G64 will "smooth" the path by rounding corners based on preprocessing the next block. There are associated parameters for how much it smooths and how many blocks ahead it reads but I don't recall the details. There are other more precise ways to skin that cat for precision machining so I don't have any direct experience with G64. I would think it might cause your problems rather than fix them. You might try dropping a G04 dwell after going to sharp corners just to ensure it comes to a full stop before going to the next block.


----------



## Lazyman

Thanks Kenny. I will try G61 to see if that makes any difference. I assume that G61 doesn't have any parameters? G64 did fix an issue with a Compass rose I did to try to diagnose what is going on. I could see in the software while running that the cursor representing the tool wasn't going all the way to then end of the path on the sharp points, leaving them short and rounded. G64 with fixed that. If G61 doesn't work, I have to see if there is a way in the post processor to add a dwell at key points. I know that Vcarve has a dwell option for drilling operations but I have not noticed it for other types of cuts. It would be a pain to add them manually.

BTW, Do you know a good online gcode reference? CNCCookbook.com has the best one that I have found but still not the best.


----------



## drsurfrat

> Progress over the last two days. Got my trim router jigged up to remove the bulk of the material with a 1/4-in round-bottom bit and the second face is done. Slow going but should get the third done today as well. If nothing else, I ve learned a few things about this method that may need to go into a blog series if I make the necessary modifications to the jig.
> - JD77


JD does that means you're progesss will end up being shipped? I will mark a P if you say yes.


----------



## pottz

> destroyed a few thousand dollars of hardi siding.GM was not too happy !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz
> 
> That s only like 20 pieces in SoCal (or darn near anywhere else) isn t it?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


lol-yeah pretty much.they were 4×8 sheets,broke everyone in half.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Waste not want not. One of my offcuts (off-turnings) became a project on its own. Won't be shipping this as part of the swap, since I have a friend who'll love it, but I thought it was a pretty fun use of an hour or two.


----------



## duckmilk

Looks delicius Dave.


----------



## EricFai

Pretty good Dave. Wonder if it could be a replacement in the donut shop and have some fit and trim cops.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> John and Jeff,
> 
> If you use Sculpt Nouveau brass metal coating with a patina you won t have to worry about the wood so much though a hardwood would still be the best for details… I have used their finishes on foam carvings and it is pretty convincing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was some blue insulation foam with white base paint, a layer of pewter metal coating and a rust patina. It fools a lot of people…
> 
> Mike
> 
> - mikeacg


Mike, that really looks nice!

Ken, you were right. I have now put myself on Ebay restriction. Four more doors on the way. I went from zero to 3 large, 6 medium and 7 small doors. I think I'm good for awhile.


----------



## drsurfrat

If JD and Nathan can tell me that they don't have to drop out, we can call it all "*P*rogressed"


----------



## pottz

> If JD and Nathan can tell me that they don t have to drop out, we can call it all "*P*rogressed"
> 
> - drsurfrat


WOOOHOOOO cmon guys lets get er done son !!!!!


----------



## HokieKen

I need about 2 hours probably to finish up my main project  And I was thinking about going to the shop and knocking it out tonight. But then my watch chimed at me and told me to "take a brisk 30 minute walk to close all your rings for today!" So I decidd to do the responsible thing and skip the shop time for tonight.

I went and grabbed a six pack instead and I'm gonna settle in to my recliner and watch some Olympics. Friggin' watch ain't the boss of me!


----------



## Keebler1

I have one thing gluing up, another thing to sand and one piece I just pulled from the pressure pot im not sure will work


----------



## pottz

> I need about 2 hours probably to finish up my main project  And I was thinking about going to the shop and knocking it out tonight. But then my watch chimed at me and told me to "take a brisk 30 minute walk to close all your rings for today!" So I decidd to do the responsible thing and skip the shop time for tonight.
> 
> I went and grabbed a six pack instead and I'm gonna settle in to my recliner and watch some Olympics. Friggin' watch ain't the boss of me!
> 
> - HokieKen


oh tough talk kenny.that watch owns you and you know it ! time to man up buddy ? ;-))


----------



## pottz

cmon guys were talkin about something on a lathe.hell im a noob and can make a bowl in a couple hours.were not talkin queen anne highboys here ! now put the beer down and get it done !!! ok it's the wine talkin big right now,but doesn't matter,im still done ;-0 oh yeah !!!!!!


----------



## drsurfrat

Nah, don'e let Pottz hassle you. The deadline is the deadline. and you don't have to be finished, as you know.


----------



## HokieKen

I'd put more effort into it if I had a better recipient pottz but I don't really like this guy so he'll get whatever falls off the lathe ;-)


----------



## pottz

> I'd put more effort into it if I had a better recipient pottz but I don't really like this guy so he'll get whatever falls off the lathe ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


damn my luck you getting me !!!! lol.


----------



## HokieKen

Oh dang, I gave it away.


----------



## pottz

> Oh dang, I gave it away.
> 
> - HokieKen


thanks kenny…......................


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Actually Potz, Mike gave me your name and address and I was confused at first but he said "don't worry about it" so I haven't. Not sure who Kenny has.


----------



## pottz

> Actually Potz, Mike gave me your name and address and I was confused at first but he said "don't worry about it" so I haven't. Not sure who Kenny has.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


damn…........ i luv you guys…........(tears running down my cheeks) this is what family is called !


----------



## Lazyman

I'm good to go. I started my glue up today and will hopefully start cutting tomorrow, at least plan A anyway. B, C & D are not far behind.


----------



## Keebler1

Dang I got pottz name too. How much money did pottz throw at the leader to get all our projects.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'm not in the swap Keebs. That's why it was weird. Glad to hear someone is sending him something.


----------



## duckmilk

> damn…........ i luv you guys…........(tears running down my cheeks) this is what family is called !
> 
> - pottz


 Ummm…that's just the wine talking. Switch to beer and that won't happen again.


----------



## duckmilk

Kenny is sending you brick patterned dowels. Really nice looking too!


----------



## pottz

> I'm not in the swap Keebs. That's why it was weird. Glad to hear someone is sending him something.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


damn you guys are mean.thats ok wait till my guy gets his.he who laughs first laughs last !!!!


----------



## pottz

> Kenny is sending you brick patterned dowels. Really nice looking too!
> 
> - duckmilk


well at least i know you care duck.you do care….....................right?


----------



## JD77

> If JD and Nathan can tell me that they don t have to drop out, we can call it all  "Progressed"
> 
> - drsurfrat


Yeah, you can call my project progressed. The main turnings are sanded to 220, just need to figure out how fancy I want to do the tops and bases. At least I'm pretty sure this project will actually work and I made spares.


----------



## HokieKen

I was going to try to finish my main project today but I need to go to the office for a bit and stinkin' Curling is fascinating! And has anyone watched the Short Track Relay races?! Holy crap! It's a phenomenal marriage of near-misses and elegance at high speed. If you haven't watched it, do. It's surprisingly impressive


----------



## pottz

> I was going to try to finish my main project today but I need to go to the office for a bit and stinkin' Curling is fascinating! And has anyone watched the Short Track Relay races?! Holy crap! It's a phenomenal marriage of near-misses and elegance at high speed. If you haven't watched it, do. It's surprisingly impressive
> 
> - HokieKen


oh the short track,yeah thats an exciting sport,like nascar on skates.apollo ohno was my fav,he was hell on skates.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah the short track racing is awesome in and of itself pottz. But I think the relay is a new event this year. At least I've never seen it before. It's kinda like two races going on, one inside the other, then every 1.5 laps, the two races merge and the skater on the outside pushes (literally) their teammate from the inside and they switch. It's pretty impressive to watch.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, we're getting snow again, and my new jaws for my chuck are sitting on the other side of the Raton Pass in Colorado, and nothing's coming over the pass because of the snow. Might see it tomorrow if they can find room on a plane I guess, but more likely Tuesday or Wednesday. Ugh. I've got one piece of wood left to turn for plan B, and otherwise everything is done and even mostly finished, except for the bit where I need to apply glue.

Oh well. Making good progress otherwise, and my sweetie thinks the Plan A piece is "Very Pretty!" even though I'm not done finishing it yet.


----------



## recycle1943

Well, the internet is broken or maybe just this forum. No posts for nearly 26 hours and I know it's not because everyone is in the shop trying to get their item ready


----------



## pottz

i dont know dick pretty busy on the other threads.kennys busy watching short track speed skating ?


----------



## EricFai

We are here Dick. Up and running.


----------



## HokieKen

Kenny's making a living today. Going on about 14 hours in the office…. No shop time for me today. Fortunately I pretty much tied up my main project yesterday ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

I took my main project and hand-sanded off five coats of shellac and started over on the finishing. Also broke my bandsaw trying to make a few quick cuts in some cholla.


----------



## EricFai

Wow, Dave you are rough on those band saw blades.


----------



## duckmilk

> Also broke my bandsaw trying to make a few quick cuts in some cholla.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Hand tools Dave ;-P


----------



## pottz

> I took my main project and hand-sanded off five coats of shellac and started over on the finishing. Also broke my bandsaw trying to make a few quick cuts in some cholla.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


dave please no pic's of bloody fingers,be safe.


----------



## bndawgs

Didnt you just buy a new part to fix your bandsaw?


----------



## Keebler1

Thats what happens when Dave tries to use something with a tail he breaks it. Sorry to hear about the bandsaw blade Dave. I have heard that cholla can be pretty hard


----------



## DavePolaschek

I didn't break a blade. I broke the saw. It's the ancient Delta Rockwell 14 I got from my sweetie's pop, and the tension adjustment for it has given me problems since day 1.

Going to be disassembling the top end of it again so I can get the jammed nut out and be able to actually adjust the tension. Unless I say ********************it and just buy a new one. I'm getting pretty close to that.


----------



## pottz

sounds like time to go shopping.


----------



## EricFai

Sorry to hear that Dave. I miss read the previous post. I know the feeling when a tool goes haywire. You try your best to fix it and for some unknown reason it still doesn't work right or worse not at all. I went through that last year with the table saw.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Going to be disassembling the top end of it again so I can get the jammed nut out and be able to actually adjust the tension. Unless I say ********************it and just buy a new one. I'm getting pretty close to that.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Oh, don't do that, someone somewhere has a parts pile and exactly what you need in it. Those saws have been around almost as long as Keith Richards, back when iron smelting was first invented, don't give up on it now.


----------



## drsurfrat

I'm going to hold off on any progress checkoff until I hear from Lazyman. There appears to be network trouble, so let's just hold off shipping anything for a couple more days.


----------



## Lazyman

Do you need a picture, Mike? I'm waiting for some glue to dry before I start making things round but I'll be ready to ship on time.


----------



## recycle1943

> I m going to hold off on any progress checkoff until I hear from Lazyman. There appears to be network trouble, so let s *just hold off shipping anything for a couple more days.*
> - drsurfrat


I didn't get the memo on the ship date change -


----------



## recycle1943

Dave, several years ago I bit the bullet and bought a Grizzly 14" band saw ( GO555LA ) I probably should have bought the riser block but I've managed quite well without it. As a matter of fact I can resaw 6" stock with the supplied fence and a 3/16" blade.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I ordered a Laguna 1412 last night. I may attempt to fix the Delta Rockwell, but one of the things that convinced me is that it appears I'm going to have to cut the threaded rod that applies the tension in order to get things apart (and then buy a replacement). Cranking it to properly tension a 3/4" resaw blade just doesn't seem to be reliable, so I leave it tensioned all the time, which causes other problems. Maybe it'll get a smaller blade for cutting curves, but I'm just done fussing with it for resawing. For now it'll get moved to the back corner of the motorcycle garage where it can sit and think about what it's done.

The Laguna sounds like it's a great machine for resawing, plus it has much better dust collection (than the basically none that the Delta has). So I'll probably make a run to Harbor Freight and pick up their 1HP dust collector sometime later this week, too.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah Mike, you have to watch out for Nathan. He's a bit of a slacker ;-) JK of course, in spite of his LJ handle he's on the ball. I'm sure he'll ship before I do!



> ...
> 
> I didn t get the memo on the ship date change -
> 
> - recycle1943


Ship date is still 3/5 Dick (at least it is for me!). I think Mike was just saying not to ship until he verifies that we don't have any casualties.


----------



## HokieKen

> I ordered a Laguna 1412 last night. I may attempt to fix the Delta Rockwell, but one of the things that convinced me is that it appears I'm going to have to cut the threaded rod that applies the tension in order to get things apart (and then buy a replacement). Cranking it to properly tension a 3/4" resaw blade just doesn't seem to be reliable, so I leave it tensioned all the time, which causes other problems. Maybe it'll get a smaller blade for cutting curves, but I'm just done fussing with it for resawing. For now it'll get moved to the back corner of the motorcycle garage where it can sit and think about what it's done.
> 
> The Laguna sounds like it's a great machine for resawing, plus it has much better dust collection (than the basically none that the Delta has). So I'll probably make a run to Harbor Freight and pick up their 1HP dust collector sometime later this week, too.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Congrats on the new saw Dave  If you don't want to fool with the tensioner from your Rockwell, you can send it to me and I'm sure I can repair it inexpensively as long as there aren't any broken parts that I can't make. If you have the space for 2 bandsaws, I would recommend it. Changing blades and re-fettling can be a real PITA. When I make bandsaw boxes, it takes 3 blade changes which always sours me on the process. I'd love to have a big one with a resaw blade and my 14" with a 1/4" blade. I've actually contemplated ditching my table saw in favor of a 18" bandsaw. But I'm just too spoiled to my table saw.

*Edit to add:* Like Yeti said, there's a lot of those saws in the wild. Might be able to get what you need inexpensively on Ebay.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Congrats on the new saw Dave  If you don't want to fool with the tensioner from your Rockwell, you can send it to me and I'm sure I can repair it inexpensively as long as there aren't any broken parts that I can't make.


The problem at the moment is that it appears I'm going to have to either take the top end of the saw completely apart again or cut some metal simply to get the tensioner out of the frame. But I've got an appliance dolly and a corner I can make the saw go stand in.

And yes, I have looked at replacement parts for the bandsaw. Hell, I've *bought* a lot of them. I did the math, and I've spent nearly half the cost of a new bandsaw on the Delta Rockwell. But the nut that fits onto the threaded rod that provides the tension is hard to find. I went as far as making one myself, and that shop-made part is part of what failed this time. It's time to quit throwing good money after bad.

But at this point, that bandsaw makes me want to not go to the shop, which is not an acceptable situation.


----------



## recycle1943

yeah Dave - congrats on the addition. Quite a saw and probably twice what I need for my little shop.

kenny, I figured as much - just trying to muddy the water a little


----------



## HokieKen

> ... But the nut that fits onto the threaded rod that provides the tension is hard to find. I went as far as making one myself, and that shop-made part is part of what failed this time. ...
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


If you've got the specs on that nut, I can probably hook you up unless it's just some weird-ass thread.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> If you ve got the specs on that nut, I can probably hook you up unless it s just some weird-ass thread.


Thanks Kenny, it's something dead-common, just needs a square outside so it stays put in the channel.

But that saw is in time-out for a while. Busy sweeping up where it used to live (with the shop-vac dust collector) and hauling out buckets of sweepings while it sits in the garage side in the cold so I have room to unpack the last three boxes of stuff I never unpacked when I moved into the shop.

It's like Christmas, but covered in sawdust!


----------



## Keebler1

Dave I do believe that carter makes a tensioner handle for that bandsaw. Not sure how expensive it is but if you get serious about keeping a smaller blade on it it might be something to consider.

Dang ship date is coming up guess I need to get busy. I may be Grant this time having to overnight my swap item


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave I do believe that carter makes a tensioner handle for that bandsaw. Not sure how expensive it is but if you get serious about keeping a smaller blade on it it might be something to consider.


I have a third-party tensioner handle. That's part of what broke yesterday.

I appreciate the suggestions and offers of help guys, but last night I was thinking about how I haven't mixed up a batch of thermite for nearly 40 years, and I was thinking about a Viking funeral for the bandsaw and the JointMaker Pro. The thought made me smile.

Probably best I don't mess with it for a day or two.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Do you have a riser on the the Rockwell? I'm trying to get an idea of what resaw height you were capable of with the saw having a 3/4" blade mounted.

I have a 20" Grizzly that I actually bought before my 14" Delta and it certainly has the ability to put significantly more tension on a blade. At the time I only had a 9" Ryobi which did ok for what it was but the capacity was severely limited.


----------



## drsurfrat

*We are good to go. * Everyone has progress and will ship by the deadline.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I will NOT be shipping by the deadline. Sorry Potz.


----------



## duckmilk

About 12 or so uears ago a friend gave me his dad's old jointer and shaper, both are Delta Homecraft. There were some missing parts so i contacted Delta. They sent me exploded diagrams, I picked out the parts needed and they sent almost all of them to me. I was amazed they still had most of the replacement parts.


----------



## pottz

> I will NOT be shipping by the deadline. Sorry Potz.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


dang,im always last.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeti, I did have the riser. I have resawed things up to about 12" on the Rockwell. But it wasn't anything like a straight cut, and every time I tried anything thinner than about 3/8", the blade wouldn't track straight and I'd get a wedge.

Duck, I tried that at one point. Called the number from the manual I got with the saw. They seemed surprised and were nice enough, but couldn't help.


----------



## bigblockyeti

In that case, yeah, you did the right thing getting a better saw for resaw work. I'm sure the Rockwell will still be a great saw for radius work in stock under 6" thick, at least mine is.


----------



## EricFai

Congrats on the new saw Dave, buying new for me is always a struggle (except for the planner I recently bought).

Thanks for the update Mike. I guess I better get busy with the finish this weekend. Project is turned and has one coat of finish.


----------



## recycle1943

> *every time I tried anything thinner than about 3/8", the blade wouldn't track straight and I'd get a wedge*
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Dave, I've never resawn anything over 6" cause that's all my saw will do but the only problem I have is getting exact center on a board. The reason ? mis-alignment of blade to my mark and I quit using anything but 3/16" blades
It doesn't seem to matter what I saw or how thick I want it


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, Dick. There are people who can resaw 1/16" veneer using the same saw, but they clearly have something I don't.

Getting close to done on Plan A, and Plan B needs maybe one or two more coats of tung oil and it'll be ready for a sunshine bath. And I got a box the other day that looks like it's the perfect size, so I've got that going for me.


----------



## HokieKen

For resawing with my 14" Grizzly + riser the keys are (a) having the guide bearings set tight and (b) tension, tension, tension.

When I'm doing scrolling cuts, I set the side bearings so they aren't touching the blade and the thrust bearings so they only touch with a little pressure on the blade. But for resawing I set the side bearings so they are in light contact with the sides of the blade such that when the blade is running the bearings will spin but if I put a finger on the bearing I can stop it. Too tight can generate too much heat and shorten the life of the blade and the bearings. The thrust bearings are also set right against the blade.

When I tension my 1/2 resaw blades, the scale on the tensioner is where it says it should be for a 3/4" blade. I tension by blades by feel but with caliper and a couple clamps you can set it quantitatively.









That pic is from a post Matthias Wandel did on bandsaw tensioning. He found it's pretty much impossible to over-tension a blade on a 14" bandsaw and that the scale is off by A LOT on the tensioner. I have never gotten around to actually verifying using a caliper but when tensioning there is an obvious point at which continuing to crank the tensioner doesn't make the 1/2" blade any more taut. I suspect that at that point the frame of my saw begins to yield. Which is why I have no confidence in being able to use a 3/4" blade on it. I feel like 1/2" is pushing the limits of the saw itself rather than just the tensioner.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, Kenny. I've read all that sort of thing, but I could never reliably get enough tension on my Rockwell 14 with a 3/4" blade to keep the cut from wandering. It may be I needed to step back to 1/2" blades, since I managed to break multiple parts of the tensioner trying to get. 3/4" blade tight enough (Timberwolf blades recommends a "flutter" test). I also had problems with the face plates, as the blade would wander enough (in spite of setting the side bearings much the way you describe) to clunk into the plate, folding it in half and breaking the blade. I switched to nylon plates, but that just kept me from breaking blades as fast.

Then I snapped the handle off the tensioning screw a few days ago after the nut I made bound up, after the tensioning nut started spinning in the channel.

It may be a reliable, robust mechanism when all the parts are working right, but I never got to that sweet spot, and resawing is one of the main things I do with a bandsaw, so… hopefully the Laguna 1412 will do the job.

But for now, the Rockwell is in time-out.


----------



## Lazyman

The only time I have to apply a lot of tension is when the blade gets dull and that only works for a couple of cuts. When a blade starts to wander, I've learned to just throw that blade away. Ruined the tires by trying to make a couple more cuts because it badly overheated. I have found that the Timberwolf blades just don't require that much tension to cut straight, as advertised. I simply tighten until the blade doesn't flutter and then move the guides into place. I don't change my guides based upon the type of cut I am making either. I use a feeler gauge to put all of them 4 thou from the blade. I have found that the only time I need a blade wider than 1/2" is when when milling green wood but even then, the 1/2" blade can usually handle it as long as it has an appropriate tooth profile.

BTW, I am very pleased so far with Timberwolf's relatively new veneer blade. Cuts about as well as the Highland WW woodslicer and hopefully will not dull as fast. It is a little cheaper too, IIRC. I was just resawing to trim something flush here and not cutting veneer but you can see that it leaves a fairly smooth cut.









That is actually from my swap project so consider that are really bad teaser.


----------



## Keebler1

Nathan you use 121 1/2 blade size for yours correct? Probably need to order a new blade for mine pretty soon


----------



## HokieKen

For some reason I couldn't get Timberwolf blades to work well on the bandsaw I have now. I used them exclusively on my 10" one but I could never get them to track consistently on this one.

Have you tried the 3/8" Woodturner's blade from Highland for green wood Nathan? I like it a lot for wet stock.


----------



## Lazyman

Keebler, I think that it is 131-1/2", IIRC? You might want to double check. I usually order directly from the Timberwolf website.

Yes, The Highland Woodturner blade is good for roughing out bowl blanks. I can't remember if I still have one now though. That might be the one that overheated and ruined my tires. I also bought a another green wood blade when I ordered the TW veneer blades so that will probably become my bowl blank rougher. The only time I have had problems with TW blades is when I over-tighten them. They definitely like to run at a lower tensions than the other blades I have. I use the flutter method to set the tension on all of my blades and the non-TW blades tend to stop fluttering at a higher level.


----------



## Keebler1

For those that know the dallas area I 30W just before I 35E exit is where I was able to pull over. Wheel seal started leaking causing left rear to smoke. Happened about 1000. Waiting on mechanic to go back to the t/a in rockwall to get hub oil so we are sure it will make it the final 25 miles. He cant tell how much oil is in the hub.


----------



## Lazyman

Well that's a PITA. Surprised he didn't just go someplace close by just buy some.


----------



## recycle1943

I've been buying my bs blades from Supercut in Idaho. I always buy them by the dozen and get one free - mix or match doesn't make any difference and I use a couple dozen a year. Shipping is really cheap also - 
Tension ? I crank it till it feels right and keep my bearings a breath away from the spinning blade - I spin it by hand to reduce injury when I slip with the allen wrench ‹(•¿•)›


----------



## pottz

> For those that know the dallas area I 30W just before I 35E exit is where I was able to pull over. Wheel seal started leaking causing left rear to smoke. Happened about 1000. Waiting on mechanic to go back to the t/a in rockwall to get hub oil so we are sure it will make it the final 25 miles. He cant tell how much oil is in the hub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Keebler1


well hell while your waiting pop that van open and have some lunch keebs.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Mmmm, ham.

Does it not have transparent hub caps? If you keep the accelerator down, it'll make it 25 miles, one way or another.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Huh. Got a UPS notice that there's a shipment headed my way. Don't recognize the name on it. Now my brain has something to chew on besides the tedium of finishing my pieces so they're ready to ship.


----------



## HokieKen

I thought you were hauling that bridge and ran out of gas Keebs.


----------



## pottz

> Huh. Got a UPS notice that there's a shipment headed my way. Don't recognize the name on it. Now my brain has something to chew on besides the tedium of finishing my pieces so they're ready to ship.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


not me bud but if you need something let me know.always here to help when needed.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Timberwolf are really cool, and will add a "+" or "-" designator to your blade if you call. They then save your length for future orders. 
So if your saw wants 131.5+, it's a hair over, or 131.5- is easier to tension.


----------



## duckmilk

> Huh. Got a UPS notice that there's a shipment headed my way. Don't recognize the name on it. Now my brain has something to chew on besides the tedium of finishing my pieces so they're ready to ship.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Well, I got a surprise package from our swap leader Mike, totally unexpected. It's a package of pinquito beans with a recipe. Showed it to my wife and we will probably cook them tomorrow. Would have cooked it tonight but we had cold laser treatment on our dog this evening. Thanks Mike! I'm excited to try them out!


----------



## duckmilk

BTW Nathan, you wanna come help me with the forging on these holdfasts? I'm having a really hard time making the feet look like Kenny's suggestion.



> And very nice of you to help Nathan and Earl christen their benches. May I make a suggestion for the business end of the hold downs?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## EarlS

Wait - I thought that was a selfie of Kenny's foot???


----------



## pottz

> Wait - I thought that was a selfie of Kenny s foot???
> 
> - EarlS


no.its his hand ! thats why it takes him so long to get his projects done on time ;-))


----------



## Lazyman

I would love come see how it's done Duck. Not sure I can help with the duck foot but I am game to try. I am out of town the next several days so maybe in a week or so.


----------



## Keebler1

It does have clear hub caps to see the oil. Hub was out of oil.


----------



## EarlS

> Wait - I thought that was a selfie of Kenny s foot???
> 
> - EarlS
> 
> no.its his hand ! thats why it takes him so long to get his projects done on time ;-))
> 
> - pottz


Either way, he might want to talk to a specialist about his condition.


----------



## HokieKen

I have Earl. And you're right, it is special. Now y'all know why my face is so ugly. I don't want people to notice my feet!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Teaser of the next turning project I've begun working on between coats of finish on my swap projects.










I cut a bunch of cholla wood into two-inch-long-ish pieces, then set them on a pine circle with a piece of masking tape around the edge. Will mix up some orange or rust colored epoxy this afternoon and do the first pour then add more blue tape for the second pour tomorrow, which will be the other color. I think. Unless I get distracted.

Squirrel!


----------



## pottz

i like where your going with that dave,cant wait to see the results.


----------



## duckmilk

> I would love come see how it s done Duck. Not sure I can help with the duck foot but I am game to try. I am out of town the next several days so maybe in a week or so.
> 
> - Lazyman


No hurry, I've been working on them off and on. The foot is the next to last thing to form. Found out my hammer skills are a little rusty so that has been good practice.


----------



## DavePolaschek

First pour done. 10oz of reddish-orange epoxy in there, and only a tiny bit running out through gaps in the tape.










I also took all the tiny broken bits of cholla and filled any gaps I could once the epoxy was in. Squaring it up will make a mess in the shop, but I'll worry about that some time next week. I think I've got one or two more pours to do after building the blue tape walls higher tomorrow once the first bit of epoxy has cured enough that I can move it around.


----------



## Lazyman

For what it is worth, Dave, I have had good luck using aluminum foil HVAC tape for epoxy pours. Seals much better than painters tape, but still releases well too. Because the epoxy heats up while it cures, that can cause a real mess because it sometimes causes the blue tape to release. More than once, I have come back to a puddle of semi-cured epoxy because the blue tape came loose. The foil also can hold a shape if needed when fixing a bowl rim for example.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, Nathan. I've had pretty good luck with blue tape. Pro Mask brand. If I've got something I can wrap, as long as I go around it two or three times, I haven't had a major failure yet. And just checked on this one - it's solidified around the edges and nothing but minor leaks visible.

I may try the metal hvac tape though. I worry I'm going to come out to the shop and find a huge puddle. It's why I try to do a small pour first to seal up any small holes, then do a couple more to finish things off.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I like the idea of the HVAC tape. I'll have to try it eventually. I use tyvek tape, it's inexpensive and works perfect every time and found at the home stores.


----------



## Woodmaster1

Swap item is boxed and ready to ship tomorrow.


----------



## duckmilk

That's a BIG box.


----------



## Lazyman

What do you mean. It says small right on the side of the box!


----------



## pottz

maybe ill get packed up this weekend too.im excited to see what everyone has done.


----------



## EricFai

That is going to be an interesting turning Dave, looking forward to see a finished project.


----------



## Woodmaster1

> That s a BIG box.
> 
> - duckmilk


It may look big but it's full of air.


----------



## HokieKen

I use the red vinyl tape like you use for underlayment for epoxy pours. Hasn't ever failed on me.

Y'all don't get too itchy about shipping early. I'll be using the time I have. Some of us still have to work for a living ;-)


----------



## pottz

> I use the red vinyl tape like you use for underlayment for epoxy pours. Hasn't ever failed on me.
> 
> Y'all don't get too itchy about shipping early. I'll be using the time I have. Some of us still have to work for a living ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


hey doc gave the green light,put it in first gear and punch it man ;-)


----------



## Snowbeast

Kenny,

Stop using those dirty 4 letter words. Especially that 'w' word!


----------



## EricFai

But it's true, some of have to do the dirty deed.


----------



## pottz

> But it s true, some of have to do the dirty deed.
> 
> - Eric


i agree with snowbeast,we all do things were not proud of,we just dont talk about it ;-))


----------



## drsurfrat

Shipping can happen whenever, but don't post anything until the reveal date. (Mar 12). Man, that's a month away.

And remember to take pictures!


----------



## pottz

> Shipping can happen whenever, but don t post anything until the reveal date. (Mar 12). Man, that s a month away.
> 
> - drsurfrat


no prob doc ill wait for your go on that.


----------



## CFrye

Hi all! I posted this question elsewhere on LJ's and EarlS suggested that maybe someone here could give me a tip. 


> I have achieved cylindrical on garden tool handle. And discovered gaps in the lamination glue up :-(
> Suggestions? Squeeze some more Titebond 3 in there? Maybe with some maple sawdust? Of course it is on the end where the tool goes (the ebony has a cut out for the flat tang) so I can't just cut that part off.
> 
> - CFrye


----------



## HokieKen

A couple of years ago, we had one, maybe two people who would ship early in these swaps. Most of us would be scrambling to get our packages posted by the ship date ;-) Now it's getting to be the opposite. You guys with your time-management skills make me feel like a Grant!

Fortunately I still have Bill and Nathan. They'll keep me company in the slacker corner ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> Hi all! I posted this question elsewhere on LJ's and EarlS suggested that maybe someone here could give me a tip.
> 
> I have achieved cylindrical on garden tool handle. And discovered gaps in the lamination glue up :-(
> Suggestions? Squeeze some more Titebond 3 in there? Maybe with some maple sawdust? Of course it is on the end where the tool goes (the ebony has a cut out for the flat tang) so I can't just cut that part off.
> 
> - CFrye


How deep do your gaps go Candy? Are they just at the surface or does it seem like it may be in danger of delaminating completely? Also how wide they are will bear on the best way to fill them.

As a general rule, stuff like that can be repaired by packing the cracks with fine sanding dust from the wood then wicking some thin CA glue into the dust to keep it in place. For wider but shallow gaps, you may need to mix sanding dust in some yellow glue to make a putty and pack the gap with that. If it's more like a true delamination, you may need to thin some epoxy and fill in a few pours.


----------



## Keebler1

CFrye like Kenny said if its along the handle i would mox some sawdust and glue and fill the delams. Am I seeing things or is there a pretty decent gap at the end where your live center is. If that is what you are talking about I would epoxy the tool in and just use the epoxy to fill that gap. Maybe color the epoxy to make it look intentional. If that is it you could always put a ferrule on the end where the tool goes.


----------



## DavePolaschek

*Candy,* what Kenny said, but with the addition of "if it's looking like delamination is possible, you can also drill a hole across it and glue in a dowel to hold everything together," then fill the gaps either with sanding dust and CA or a putty made from yellow glue and sanding dust.

I have used that technique on bedan handles.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> A couple of years ago, we had one, maybe two people who would ship early in these swaps. Most of us would be scrambling to get our packages posted by the ship date ;-) Now it's getting to be the opposite. You guys with your time-management skills make me feel like a Grant!


I would normally have been ready to ship by the progress picture date (being retired, FTW), but I tried some pretty seriously outside my comfort-zone things (both Plan A *and* Plan B use techniques I've never used before) this time, and I wasn't even certain I was going to have progress pictures in time. Everything came together in the end, and I'll probably be ready to ship on Monday after giving everything the weekend for finishes to cure, but I could very easily have ended up in the "spend two hours and crank out a bowl in one session" camp.

But I think even with some of my newbie mistakes on display, my recipient will be pleasantly surprised. Or I hope so!


----------



## Lazyman

Candy, If I am seeing that correctly, that gap looks pretty wide? For gaps that wide, I think that epoxy is your best choice. If it is less than 1/16" or so, you can usually just dribble some CA into it but when you start approaching 1/8", I think that epoxy will give you the best look and strength. You can always add some dye or other filler (coffee grounds, sawdust, turquoise, etc.) with the epoxy to make it look cool.

BTW, when turning laminations, putting the tails stock into the seam between the lamination can wedge the joint apart so it can help to use a cup center to prevent that. I find that adding this to my cone center helps.


----------



## Lazyman

I am finally to the point that my project could either turn out cool of shatter into pieces, in which case, I will be playing Grant this time around. Call me a traditionalist.


----------



## Keebler1

Assuming I get time to work on my project this weekend I am at the point of either it looks great or didnt work out on one of my projects


----------



## Bluenote38

Just getting back on my feet after a bout with COVID. Damn that hurt.


----------



## bndawgs

ouch Bill, glad to hear you're on the mend. Wife made me take an aspirin for a week after my bout with it to make sure I didn't get any clots.

I'm anxious to see all the swap items. I think there's going to be some pretty cool items.


----------



## JohnMcClure

What's going to be the best way to ship this hardware to New Mexico?
Keebs, you going to drive that far west?









Maybe I can get the wheel off and skip it into a flat rate box…


----------



## DavePolaschek

Wow! Spiffy!

If you can get the wheel off, that looks like it'll fit in a medium flat rate box, and my mailman will hate me until I get him a six-pack. But it'll be worth it.


----------



## Keebler1

John if I still went to NM I would take it out there for you. Of course Dave would have to drive down to Albuquerque to meet me. Unfortunately I dont go that far. Cut the wheel lengthwise on either side of the threaded rod then itll fit in a flat rate box. Then Dave can practice his welding skills


----------



## bndawgs

taylor toolworks has bare 6 pc Narex chisel set for $60 after discount. Would that be considered a good price for the chisels?


----------



## pottz

> Just getting back on my feet after a bout with COVID. Damn that hurt.
> 
> - Bill Berklich


what were your symptoms,they seem to be quite varied with the omnicron.most i know were just like the flu or mild colds.some nothing.


----------



## EarlS

Steve - I have a set of 4 Narex mortising chisels that have never been used if you (or anyone else) are interested. I can give you a good price on them.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Sorry, Bill. Sucks. We're still trying to avoid getting sick here.

Steve, that's not a horrible price. Don't think it's the best I've seen, but also not the worst.

More pouring today. Up to 20oz poured, looks like 10 more will do it. No major leaks from the blue tape, so far. A couple minor leaks through the two pine boards that are the base for the piece.


----------



## pottz

one of our truck drivers that retired used to work for a large wholesale hardwood company and would save scraps and cutoffs that would have gone into the dumpster.he's had it for probably 15-20 years just stored outside.when he asked if i wanted it i was doubtful it would be any good.i did throw several pieces away due to termites and severe cracks.the top two pic's show what i started with,the last three are what i found after some planing and sanding.probably a couple hundred bucks worth.appears to be some walnut,zebra wood,cherry,rosewood,maple and the real dark piece on top in the middle i have no idea.it's very heavy for the size.the real prize though was a piece of "OAK" you heard me,oak !!!!!


----------



## EricFai

Looks like a good score Pottz. Never pass up an opportunity  for free wood.


----------



## pottz

> Looks like a good score Pottz. Never pass up an opportunity for free wood.
> 
> - Eric


oh hell no.when i saw the pile he left me,it was on a small pallet,i almost told one of my guys to just dump it.sure glad i didn't. as they say one mans trash,another mans treasure.


----------



## Keebler1

Part of my swap item just came apart. Think I can salvage but its gonna be tricky


----------



## JohnMcClure

Nice score, Potts. Good luck repairing, keebs!


----------



## pottz

> Part of my swap item just came apart. Think I can salvage but its gonna be tricky
> 
> - Keebler1


oh man…...ca glue to the rescue !!!!


----------



## pottz

i know it's hard to tell but anyone got a guess what that dark piece in the middle is ? it's very heavy.


----------



## JD77

Hey all, conversation picked up didn't it?

I picked up the finishing touches for my project so can start working on incorporating them. I needed to know the exact size since they will be inset. I'm not planning on shipping early at this point, but shouldn't have any problems hitting it, either.

HVAC foil tape also works great for sealing up open caulk tubes. Seems obvious after you think about it. I keep a small left-over roll on the shelf where I store the tubes. Seals perfectly, peels right off.

Candy, I would go for sanding dust and CA if it's just a surface imperfection. I always use a ferrule for tool handles because I never trust my glue-ups. Looks a fun project.

-JD


----------



## CFrye

Thanks for all the responses. 
Here is a better picture:









The woods are maple and ebony. The ferrule will go where the chuck is and the whole thing will be shortened. It is not to finished thickness, needs to be reduced another 1/4" for the tiny hands of its intended user. I could put the corner of a piece of paper in one spot 1/4" deep. So it will still be there when turned to finished diameter. The tail stock point is in the middle of the ebony so, hopefully, will not cause a split. I did put that cup center in my shopping cart Nathan. 
I will turn it closer to finish and we'll see.


----------



## pottz

> Hey all, conversation picked up didn t it?
> 
> I picked up the finishing touches for my project so can start working on incorporating them. I needed to know the exact size since they will be inset. I m not planning on shipping early at this point, but shouldn t have any problems hitting it, either.
> 
> HVAC foil tape also works great for sealing up open caulk tubes. Seems obvious after you think about it. I keep a small left-over roll on the shelf where I store the tubes. Seals perfectly, peels right off.
> 
> Candy, I would go for sanding dust and CA if it s just a surface imperfection. I always use a ferrule for tool handles because I never trust my glue-ups. Looks a fun project.
> 
> -JD
> 
> - JD77


for caulking tubes get those red cap tube savers.amazon sells them for 35 for 8.19.a little pricey but how much does a good caulk cost when you only use half a tube ?


----------



## EricFai

Potty, Ipe, it looks like it GG as a tight grain and possible a deck board drop. Maybe.


----------



## Keebler1

Candy fornsomething like that Ibwould either 2 part epoxy or just put thin CA in there for a layer or 2 then use medium and let it cure before tunlrning farther. Dont think you would notice the ca in that little spot with that dark wood next to it


----------



## Lazyman

I'm see, Candy. You've got a dark wood running down the length. I thought that was the gap you are trying to fill. I'd probably just do CA. You can fill with some sawdust from the dark wood if you've got some or a black or brown CA would look good too. Starbond makes both black and brown colored CA which is great for fills.


----------



## mikeacg

Candy,

I would plane some ebony and use the curls and some CA to fill the gaps. No one will be able to tell once you sand it level…

Mike


----------



## HokieKen

So I get up and turn the TV on. And there's a remake of Conan the Barbarian on with Aquaman as Conan.

So at the beginning, Aquaman's dad, played by Hellboy, is chained up with a bucket of molten steel over his head such that if he collapses the steel will pour onto him. I'd say the bucket is probably 2 gallons. It's a wood bucket. He stays chained like that for at least 30 minutes. And somehow that steel that was so hot that it didn't burn through that wood bucket. And it stayed so hot, with no heat source, that when it eventually did pour on Hellboy's head, it disentigrated it instantly.

I don't think I can watch this.


----------



## EarlS

> I don't think I can watch this.
> 
> - HokieKen


Sounds like you just did - and you can't ever get that time back. (0)|(0)

I'm outta here, heading to the shop.


----------



## recycle1943

> I don't think I can watch this.
> 
> - HokieKen


What - you have a problem with reality shows ?


----------



## Keebler1

New resin printer is working. This has been washed just needs to dry and then cure.


----------



## EricFai

Main item completed, on to a bonus item if I can pull it off. The idea is in my head, but not sure how it will turn out.

It will be a bit before starting. Need to take advantage of the warm sunny day to complete some yard clean in the flower beds.


----------



## pottz

speakin of yard work off to do that myself before it gets too hot.


----------



## EarlS

> speakin of yard work off to do that myself before it gets too hot.
> 
> - pottz


12 deg with 15 to 25 mph wind. Not going to get too hot here this weekend


----------



## Keebler1

I was gonna try and build some shelves. Guess not now. Have to cut this up and all i have is either a reciprocating saw.


----------



## pottz

> I was gonna try and build some shelves. Guess not now. Have to cut this up and all i have is either a reciprocating saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Keebler1


good excuse to buy a chain saw.


----------



## Keebler1

Have a battery powered ryobi at the house chain is dull and I dont want to go back home to get it


----------



## pottz

the recip will get it done,just gonna take some time.


----------



## duckmilk

Be careful when you cut that off, the main part of the branch may swing and hit you.


----------



## Keebler1

Cut off as much off the main trunk as i could then started removing pieces. After a while it dropped on its own without me realizing it. Then it just took time to cut up. Put what i could in the dumpster and have 2 piles to put in there over time when its empty


----------



## DavePolaschek

Just set the step-ladder right beneath it so you can climb up onto it to saw it off so you'll be safe and the ladder can catch the branch? ;-)

Get someone to hold your beer first, just in case.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Wouldn't think you'd need to cut it off the trunk, rumor has it you have a truck with exceptional pulling power.


----------



## drsurfrat

> Be careful when you cut that off, the main part of the branch may swing and hit you.
> - duckmilk


Ha, yea, my toenail just grew back…


----------



## duckmilk

A friend sent me these pictures and asked if I knew of anyone interested in them.




























These are located near Pilot Point TX about 30 miles south of the OK border.


----------



## Keebler1

Thats would be a nice planer once cleaned up. Wish I had room for it


----------



## HokieKen

Those are all solid tools. I'd be tempted if they were in my neck o the woods.


----------



## bndawgs

That reminds me that I need to get back to trying to get my dj15 up and running. Need a few parts still


----------



## therealSteveN

> i know it s hard to tell but anyone got a guess what that dark piece in the middle is ? it s very heavy.
> 
> - pottz


I think it's wood. What did I win???

It's a strange looking piece of wood, so dark on the face, and from that pic, stark *white end grain*. I think you may need more, and closer pics Larry.


----------



## pottz

> i know it s hard to tell but anyone got a guess what that dark piece in the middle is ? it s very heavy.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I think it s wood. What did I win???
> 
> It s a strange looking piece of wood, so dark on the face, and from that pic, stark *white end grain*. I think you may need more, and closer pics Larry.
> 
> - therealSteveN


it's stark white on the end because it was outside in the weather for at least 15 years.i was amazed with just a pass through the planer and it came back to life.all the wood was like that.and no you win nada !


----------



## duckmilk

These tools belong to a woman whose husband died. My friend asked her what she wanted, she wouldn't give him a price, just make her an offer. I would bet she doesn't know what they are worth. From the first picture it appears there are two jointers, a 6" and 4".

Kenny, you could use Fastenal for shipping, or call Keebler.


----------



## EricFai

Good day out in the yard. 70* this afternoon, and I have all of the beds around the house, pool and cleaned up around the shop too. Got the leaf blower going and did the back yard down to the wood line. Overall a productive day. Only going to be around 50* tomorrow. So some shop time.


----------



## pottz

> Good day out in the yard. 70* this afternoon, and I have all of the beds around the house, pool and cleaned up around the shop too. Got the leaf blower going and did the back yard down to the wood line. Overall a productive day. Only going to be around 50* tomorrow. So some shop time.
> 
> - Eric


me too got out early,planting and weeding done.hit fricken 93 today.weatherman said it was gonna be 84 ! must be a great job when you never have to be right ? now there saying it's only gonna be low 60's with a 50% chance of rain by wednesday.crazy weather.global warming they say.


----------



## HokieKen

I don't need them Duck and paying for freight would put them out of my range anyway. I would say $1500 for the lot would be a fair deal on both sides as long as they're all in running condition. $1200 for the saw and planer.


----------



## HokieKen

My Harley stretched its legs for the first time in 2022 today. We've had 60s the last 3 days. The BS kicks back in tomorrow though with a good chance of snow….


----------



## bigblockyeti

Is the Rockwell jointer 6" wide or 8" wide? A "sold in 3 minutes" price for the 6" around me would be $500 and $800 for an 8" jointer, especially old USA built arn.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> for caulking tubes get those red cap tube savers.amazon sells them for 35 for 8.19.a little pricey but how much does a good caulk cost when you only use half a tube ?
> 
> - pottz


Been using electrical wire nuts for years. Work great.


----------



## pottz

> for caulking tubes get those red cap tube savers.amazon sells them for 35 for 8.19.a little pricey but how much does a good caulk cost when you only use half a tube ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Been using electrical wire nuts for years. Work great.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


lol-i used to use those myself.i love the little red condoms though.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> for caulking tubes get those red cap tube savers.amazon sells them for 35 for 8.19.a little pricey but how much does a good caulk cost when you only use half a tube ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Been using electrical wire nuts for years. Work great.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> lol-i used to use those myself.i love the little red condoms though.
> 
> - pottz


Can you double up and use them for safe sex as well?


----------



## Keebler1

I think I have a problem


----------



## pottz

> for caulking tubes get those red cap tube savers.amazon sells them for 35 for 8.19.a little pricey but how much does a good caulk cost when you only use half a tube ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Been using electrical wire nuts for years. Work great.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> lol-i used to use those myself.i love the little red condoms though.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Can you double up and use them for safe sex as well?
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


i wish,even as small as i am they still wont work-lol.


----------



## pottz

> I think I have a problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Keebler1


what the hell are we looking at keebs ?


----------



## Keebler1

The floor under my lathe


----------



## EricFai

I see a light that should probably be there, and what appears to be the end of a cord.

Now if the problem is the shavings, that means you are making progress. I don't see anything that resembles a blow up so that's good.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Tinderbox though… need a sponsorship from Oneida!


----------



## recycle1943

I'm officially ready - swap item done and photographed. Get it bundled up and shipped - maybe middle of the week if I can get a zip code for Timbucktoo. Gonna be a real test for the post office this time


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'm pretty close, too. Got everything *photographed* (gotta remember that part) and wrapped up. Just need to *write the note* (also very important) this evening, put it in the box, and seal it up. Maybe throw in a little chile if I remember that part.

It was handy, I got some torrefied maple and sycamore (for a future project, yet TBD) via UPS yesterday, and I got to reuse some of the packing material for the outgoing package this morning.

Now to some shop cleanup so I'll have a place to put the new bandsaw when it shows up later this week…


----------



## HokieKen

I finished my main swap project yesterday and I'm happy with it  Luckily I made a pair so I could keep one. I made one faux pas and it was strictly cosmetic so I can keep that one and it prevented me from screwing up my recipient's 

Now it's on to bonus items. I have a couple of machining jobs to wrap up first but I may actually ship a little early  By "a little" I mean maybe a week. And that's optimistic.


----------



## Keebler1

Im gonna wait till ship deadline to ship unfortunately dont see me getting done till then. Have 1 item done another on the lathe that needs sanding and finish and another that i have to sand and put finish on after the epoxy finishes curing


----------



## recycle1943

I forgot - I have 2 bonus items, one compliments the main piece and the second one is a reworked ( literally) piece of SCRAP that I managed to get some finish to stick to.


----------



## EricFai

Had some shop time today, Worked out the bonus item, half of it turned, I will have to go back tomorrow if time permits, waiting for glue to dry.

And I started another turning, trying something new. So far that is not working out as planed, but I can change it around and maybe make it work. This swap has made me try some new techniques, which is good.


----------



## duckmilk

> Is the Rockwell jointer 6" wide or 8" wide? A "sold in 3 minutes" price for the 6" around me would be $500 and $800 for an 8" jointer, especially old USA built arn.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Yeti, I zoomed the picture he sent me and it says "13×6 planer" which is a lot more capacity than the delta I have.


----------



## duckmilk

On the SOTS thread, Andy (LJ name Brit) posted a link to the blind wood turner I thought some of you would find interesting. Andy said this guy was training to be a pilot but lost his sight overnight. I've watched one video and am not sure if he is totally blind or just legally blind.


----------



## pottz

> On the SOTS thread, Andy (LJ name Brit) posted a link to the blind wood turner I thought some of you would find interesting. Andy said this guy was training to be a pilot but lost his sight overnight.
> 
> - duckmilk


amazing,he's better than me !


----------



## jeffswildwood

I had an interesting week end. Went out Saturday to a friends house and bought a scroll saw, including five packs of blades. Nice. While there he asked why my eye was so red. I told him I didn't know it was. About half was blood red. Went to a med express place Sunday, they said it was a busted blood vessel. Nothing they can do, it will go away in three weeks. By now the whole eye was red. So today is a trip to the eye doctor. It don't hurt or give me problems seeing, just looks ugly. On top of that a fresh coating of snow and anniversary today, Momma wants to go out. Well, at least I got a scroll saw.


----------



## HokieKen

Congrats on the saw and happy anniversary Jeff! Smart man doing it on Valentine's day, then you only have to remember one date ;-) I had a busted blood vessel in my eye several years back too. Like you, I had no idea what caused it or that it even happened until I noticed one eye was red. The nurse at work told me the same thing - it'll go away in a couple of weeks. And it did. Never caused me any pain or problems either.


----------



## Keebler1

Congrats on the new saw. Luckily I havent had any inclination to buy a scroll saw yet. Happy anniversary


----------



## HokieKen

I've had a scroll saw for a couple of years now. I think I've used it twice. I have several patterns saved to try, just never gotten around to em…


----------



## GR8HUNTER

what brand scroll saw is it Jeff gratz on it and happy anniversary :<)))))))))))

i hope eye doctor helps you ease your mind


----------



## bndawgs

I remember in college throwing up so hard that some blood vessels popped in my one eye. 
Happy Anniversary to you Jeff.


----------



## pottz

> I ve had a scroll saw for a couple of years now. I think I ve used it twice. I have several patterns saved to try, just never gotten around to em…
> 
> - HokieKen


sounds like mine,ive used it once in the last few years.thought about getting rid of it but as soon as i do ill need it.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Congrats on the saw, Jeff!

Post-swap teaser:










That's about a gallon of cholla chunks and a little over a quart of epoxy.

Here's what they looked like before:










Or even farther before:


----------



## Keebler1

Nice Dave. Cant wait to see it finished


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I would like to see it as well Dave. I have a fair bit of cholla laying around.


----------



## recycle1943

> I ve had a scroll saw for a couple of years now. I think I ve used it twice. I have several patterns saved to try, just never gotten around to em…
> 
> - HokieKen


I found a DeWalt 21" scroll on CL a couple years ago, $200 less than retail - just about the time I was commissioned to make a 4 1/2' Giving Tree









I went thru more than a couple blades and haven't used it since


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, guys, I'll be posting it here. But it'll be about a week worth of work before I start turning for real. Got quite a bit going on at the moment, and I don't want to work faster than I can think.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You have carbide turning tools Dave? Looking forward to seeing what you do with it.


----------



## Keebler1

Dave when do you think youll have more of your Macaw pen blanks in stock? Probably gonna need a round carbide bit and possibly a square bit in a month or two.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nope. HSS, Dave. Long as they're sharp, bowl gouges seem to handle it just fine.










Next step will be cutting it into rings, similar to what a guy would do with a RingMaster. I'll do that with a parting tool and freehand. Then I'll need to glue those up. I think I've got the width and angle figured out, but I'm going to double check my math tomorrow morning before I make the first cut.


----------



## recycle1943

Dave - I don't know how you intend to glue the rings to each other but I've found that clear Gorilla glue seems to be the most trustworthy holding resin to resin especially if other mediums are involved. ie; wood, chola etc


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, Dick! I've been using wood glue (Titebond II) or epoxy, and haven't had any troubles so far, but I'll definitely keep that in mind.


----------



## drsurfrat

We've already got our first PSR.

Remember, the deadline is *3 weeks away*, so no pressure.


----------



## JohnMcClure

You guys are doing great. I'm going to try and separate the handwheel from the threaded rod of Dave's future vise. It will be my first and Last 5 minutes of shop time in quite a while. 
Maybe next month I'll find time to bring it to the pist office!


----------



## Woodmaster1

Teaching a class on shaker oval boxes Wednesday at the woodworking club shop. I had 22 sign up. Should be fun.


----------



## EricFai

The class sounds interesting, shaker boxes.


----------



## pottz

> We ve already got our first PSR.
> 
> Remember, the deadline is *3 weeks away*, so no pressure.
> 
> - drsurfrat


none,been ready for weeks doc ! now the part i always drag on,the pic's and writing up a description letter and getting it shipped-lol.


----------



## EarlS

> Teaching a class on shaker oval boxes Wednesday at the woodworking club shop. I had 22 sign up. Should be fun.
> 
> - Woodmaster1


That's another project I want to try. Looks like a fun project.


----------



## recycle1943

> We ve already got our first PSR.
> 
> Remember, the deadline is *3 weeks away*, so no pressure.
> 
> - drsurfrat
> 
> *none,been ready for weeks doc ! now the part i always drag on,the pic s and writing up a description letter and getting it shipped-lol.*
> 
> - pottz


I've got the same problem - I can't seem to get it in a box. I am making progress tho because I did print out an address label - - 
btw - your *crown ?* get that taken care of ?


----------



## Bluenote38

> Nope. HSS, Dave. Long as they're sharp, bowl gouges seem to handle it just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next step will be cutting it into rings, similar to what a guy would do with a RingMaster. I'll do that with a parting tool and freehand. Then I'll need to glue those up. I think I've got the width and angle figured out, but I'm going to double check my math tomorrow morning before I make the first cut.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Dave - With some epoxy I see your next project :')


----------



## Bluenote38

> We ve already got our first PSR.
> 
> Remember, the deadline is *3 weeks away*, so no pressure.
> 
> - drsurfrat
> 
> none,been ready for weeks doc ! now the part i always drag on,the pic s and writing up a description letter and getting it shipped-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Well I have something in a box but the box may change in the next week… depending on my success.


----------



## pottz

i had mine in the box,letter written ready to go and realized i hadn't taken any pic's of the finished project.procrastinated and said, ill do it later. ;-/


----------



## Bluenote38

> i had mine in the box,letter written ready to go and realized i hadn t taken any pic s of the finished project.procrastinated and said, ill do it later. ;-/
> 
> - pottz


Oh… Pictures - I need to do that too. I usually forget the letter and have to tape on top.


----------



## Lazyman

I do all my procrastination on the front end.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Looks like today was a day for procrastination here, but then I've already shipped, so I'm probably doing it wrong. Again.

Watered trees (in *February*, wtf), planted another birdhouse post and put a house on it, swept up the shop, then emptied the shop garbage can, which filled the big garbage can which goes out tomorrow, so I figured that was a sign I should be done for the day. Guess I'll have lunch and take a nap.


----------



## HokieKen

I always plan to procrastinate on the front end too Nathan. But stuff always seems to come up and I end up waiting until further along in the project to procrastinate.


----------



## EarlS

Is it really procrastination if it is planned? I prefer the term contemplation, or to put it another way, I'm getting ready to plan to start figuring out what I need to do.


----------



## HokieKen

If you don't plan to procrastinate, you may never get it done Earl.


----------



## bigblockyeti

^ I like contemplation too Earl. If my wife tells someone I have a procrastination problem, it could make me sound lazy. If I correct her and tell them I have a contemplation, it sounds more intellegent, until I'm later seen walking with crutches.


----------



## HokieKen

MikeACG - I saw a Yooper get a gold medal the other day  A 40 year old one no less. I was pretty disappointed when Shaun White didn't medal but seeing the two veterans win the team race made up for it


----------



## recycle1943

Well Mike, put me down for a big 'S' I got it to the p.o. about 2 hours ago and I'd post the tracking # but that might give away the victim.
After I shipped I remembered I didn't get a picture of the surprise bonus thingy - maybe my recipient will post it


----------



## duckmilk

> But stuff always seems to come up and I end up waiting until further along in the project to procrastinate.
> 
> - HokieKen


Like watching the olympics?


----------



## HokieKen

Yep Duck ;-) I can't lie. I've spent way more time watching Olympics than I probably should have the last couple weeks. I'm sitting here watching the events I recorded last night because my wife didn't think slopestyle skiing was romantic enough for valentines day. Women…


----------



## Lazyman

Well, I managed to get through the most dangerous stage on the lathe today and it didn't explode. Unfortunately, I put the first coat of finish on and I missed a small bit of glue squeeze out that must have been filling a small gap that sticks out like a sore thumb. Not real happy with some of the tearout either. I guess I will have to go back to sanding. Still have some dangerous steps left so it is still possible to completely ruin the whole thing.


----------



## Woodmaster1

I told my it was planning when I took 4 years to start my kitchen cabinets after retirement. She told me I have all the tools it's time to start. I guess that meant the planning stage was over.


----------



## duckmilk

I'm rooting for you Nathan. Go Nathan Go!! Go Nathan Go!!


----------



## bndawgs

Here's an idea for anyone still procrastinating.


----------



## pottz

> Here s an idea for anyone still procrastinating.
> 
> - Steve


thats pretty damn cool.


----------



## EarlS

Take your time Nathan - the more time you spend on the swap items the more time I have to get ahead of you on the bench build.


----------



## mikeacg

> MikeACG - I saw a Yooper get a gold medal the other day  A 40 year old one no less. I was pretty disappointed when Shaun White didn t medal but seeing the two veterans win the team race made up for it
> 
> - HokieKen


Kenny,

I haven't had time to even look at the Olympics! I'll have to check it out!!!
I have an electrical inspection today on the additions at the store and then a framing inspection so it looks like I may get to start using those rooms before Spring!!!

Mike


----------



## Lazyman

You are way ahead of me now, Earl. Sounds like the cabinet is nearly done. I probably won't even start on that for a couple of months.


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny,
> 
> I haven t had time to even look at the Olympics! I ll have to check it out!!!
> I have an electrical inspection today on the additions at the store and then a framing inspection so it looks like I may get to start using those rooms before Spring!!!
> 
> Mike
> 
> - mikeacg


It was pretty awesome Mike. Nick Baumgartner is 40 years old and this is his 4th and final Olympics and had never won a medal. And his teammate was in her 5th Olympics and hadn't medaled since winning a silver in 2006 until taking gold in an earlier solo race this year. I just thought it was pretty awesome that a pair almost my age in their final shot beat out all the younguns from all over the world. Then when the announcer said he was from the Michigan "UP" I thought of you ;-p

And congrats on getting the construction wrapped up! We'll need a photo/video tour when you get the addition up and running )


----------



## drsurfrat

woo hoo, I got my swap item(s) !

Can't wait til reveal day.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice, Mike! My recipient should be getting something in the next week or so.

No shop time at all today. Got caught by a bunch of honey-dos.


----------



## EricFai

Dave, those honey-do's always find a way to add up quickly.

My bonus item worked out, off to the finish in the house, to help with drying. Hope to ship over the weekend. And need to do my write up.


----------



## Woodmaster1

Honey-dos always to be done tomorrow. Sometimes my wife hasn't got that concept down. I am still working on it but after 34 years I don't think she will grasp the concept.


----------



## EricFai

That's a good take Woodmaster.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm planning to get a jump on my bonus items this weekend. But the blower fan crapped the bed in my wife's car so I have that to contend with and a warped rotor on my truck. So I'm not holding my breath…

I have to admit though, it is nice to have the main project complete and know if push comes to shove I could ship a package that I wouldn't be embarrassed about tomorrow if I had to. Well, at least no more embarrassed than the packages I usually send…


----------



## therealSteveN

> for caulking tubes get those red cap tube savers.amazon sells them for 35 for 8.19.a little pricey but how much does a good caulk cost when you only use half a tube ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Been using electrical wire nuts for years. Work great.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> lol-i used to use those myself.i love the little red condoms though.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Can you double up and use them for safe sex as well?
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


LMAO. Not gonna say about if Pottz can, I sure can't.


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny just deal with the vibration in your truck and tell your wife to roll her window down for a week or two


----------



## bigblockyeti

> the blower fan crapped the bed in my wife's car so I have that to contend with
> 
> - HokieKen


Let her ride your HOG around for a few weeks, no blower required!


----------



## HokieKen

She has her own hog Yeti. Not to mention another car which she is driving. But you know what they say: Happy wife = safely sleeping with both eyes closed.



> Kenny just deal with the vibration in your truck and tell your wife to roll her window down for a week or two
> 
> - Keebler1


I've been dealing with the vibration for far longer than I care to admit :-/


----------



## Lazyman

Are you going to machine your the brake rotors yourself?


----------



## HokieKen

Nope. No tooling for it. Need a big, beefy machine that runs very slow with very rigid diamond cutter. Which is why there are specialized brake lathes. I found a single place in Roanoke that still turns rotors. An O'Reilly Auto Parts of all places. They do em for $10 each too  With warped rotors, there's a good chance that they're brittle and will break on the lathe but for $10 vs $150 for new ones, it's worth a shot.


----------



## Keebler1

Question for yall. Ive been wanting to make another workbench for the shop with storage for my casting supplies. Have been thinking about this one.









I am going to make this one for inside with a hutch on top for my resin printing so the smell stays in that area and doesnt bother my wife and kid. For the shop I just started thinking about this bemch with the cabinet underneath. Problem is this bench is a lot more expensive to make and I am not sure I would use all the features but they would be nice to have. 









The first bench is from steve ramsays weekend workshop course the second is the new hybrid workbench from the wood whisperer
What are yalls thoughts?


----------



## recycle1943

> I ve been dealing with the vibration for far longer than I care to admit :-/
> 
> - HokieKen


might be able to save some down time by just filing the high spot off ‹(•¿•)›


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny I worked on cars for almost 8 years and turned many warped rotors and never had one break


----------



## Lazyman

Keebler, I just built my bench based upon Chris Schwarts' Anarchist workbench design. It looks very similar to the WW one. You can download a free ebook from Schwarts here and he has some build videos for it as well. It is actually a pretty easy read. I used southern yellow pine to keep the cost down but if you don't have a bunch of clamps for gluing up the the top getting those is going to be your biggest expense because it takes a bunch of heavy duty clamps for that type of lamination. Also, the lumber will need to be planed to get it nice and flat. I may be able to help with both clamps and planing.

Before plywood prices got so crazy another option would be Paul Sellers plywood bench. He also has a couple of good videos for using pine for traditional English bench that would probably be cheaper and easier to make than the ones above but still very functional.


----------



## HokieKen

> I ve been dealing with the vibration for far longer than I care to admit :-/
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> might be able to save some down time by just filing the high spot off ‹(•¿•)›
> 
> - recycle1943


The warp is so slight that I couldn't figure out which one it was. I pulled all 4 off a couple of months ago and checked them best I could using straight edges and a surface gauge and couldn't find any significant warp. I cleaned them all up and put them back on and it didn't improve. So at that time I started calling around to find somebody to turn them and ran into a dead end. I was shocked I couldn't find a single garage to do it. So I figured I'd just wait until it was time to change oil and rotate tires and then replace one at a time until I found the culprit. Then a guy at work happened to mention the other day that he found an auto parts store to turn his son's. And it's time to change oil and rotate tires anyway  Sometimes I wish I could convince the wife to sign off on me installing a lift in the driveway ;-p

And to top it all off, my wife sent me this just now and wanted to know if she should sell the Audi and get a Mustang SUV to match her Mustang convertible:









As much as I hate working on that stupid German car, I prefer it to dealing with an electric one at this point. Luckily she has no interest in an EV so it was easy to quash that idea


----------



## pottz

> Question for yall. Ive been wanting to make another workbench for the shop with storage for my casting supplies. Have been thinking about this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to make this one for inside with a hutch on top for my resin printing so the smell stays in that area and doesnt bother my wife and kid. For the shop I just started thinking about this bemch with the cabinet underneath. Problem is this bench is a lot more expensive to make and I am not sure I would use all the features but they would be nice to have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first bench is from steve ramsays weekend workshop course the second is the new hybrid workbench from the wood whisperer
> What are yalls thoughts?
> 
> - Keebler1


i watched a video the WW did on that bench,it's pretty nice,well thought out.if i needed one id probably do his.


----------



## pottz

> for caulking tubes get those red cap tube savers.amazon sells them for 35 for 8.19.a little pricey but how much does a good caulk cost when you only use half a tube ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Been using electrical wire nuts for years. Work great.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> lol-i used to use those myself.i love the little red condoms though.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Can you double up and use them for safe sex as well?
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> LMAO. Not gonna say about if Pottz can, I sure can t.
> 
> - therealSteveN


lets not go there,remember this is a family friendly forum-lol.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> - HokieKen


Ooof, I just threw up in my mouth a little, YUCK!!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Nope. No tooling for it. Need a big, beefy machine that runs very slow with very rigid diamond cutter. Which is why there are specialized brake lathes. I found a single place in Roanoke that still turns rotors. An O Reilly Auto Parts of all places. They do em for $10 each too  With warped rotors, there s a good chance that they re brittle and will break on the lathe but for $10 vs $150 for new ones, it s worth a shot.
> 
> - HokieKen


i never cared to turn them down as they warped when they were thick now, they are thinner :<(((((


----------



## EricFai

A Mustang SUV, no thanks, it looks ugly.


----------



## HokieKen

True Tony. My truck is old enough to have the thicker ones though. Plenty of beef there to turn off. I could probably loose 1/8" and have as much left as newer ones.

My thoughts exactly Yeti.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I think Ford literally ruined an almost 60 year old brand with that one SUV. A Mustang isn't an SUV, why even pull that name into it? That has confused me ever since it was announced. It's ugly but most EVs are and if people like EVs that's all good, but to call it a mustang??


----------



## HokieKen

Some of the early photos of the 2-door Mach E did bear a resemblance to the mustangs. But it evolved considerably into something that doesn't appear to share any DNA at all with the Mustang. It looks like a decent vehicle in its own right but I have no idea why they put the mustang name and emblem on it.


----------



## pottz

> Some of the early photos of the 2-door Mach E did bear a resemblance to the mustangs. But it evolved considerably into something that doesn t appear to share any DNA at all with the Mustang. It looks like a decent vehicle in its own right but I have no idea why they put the mustang name and emblem on it.
> 
> - HokieKen


+1 i llke the look of it but call it something else.you just dont mess with something iconic like mustang.


----------



## EarlS

Keebler - I'm working on the WW version. It is SOLID. My bench is about 7-1/2 ft long, 2 ft or so wide, and there will be 8 drawers and a couple of shelves that can be pulled out. I've been writing a blog and generally trying to keep in front of Nathan's bench build.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I thought you were doing the benchcrafted bench Earl?

Keebs that first bench looks perfect for something like resin pouring, with plenty of storage for some larger items that are required when doing that.

The second bench you would use every feature. Guarantee it. Even if you aren't a hand tool guy hold fasts and vises are still a must imo.

I approve on both.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, [bad word]!

Just got an email from Rockler. My Laguna bandsaw, which was listed as "In Stock" when I ordered it has now gone from "Backordered, should ship 2/17/22" to "Backordered, should ship 4/18/22"

I get that things are messed up "out there," but Rockler has always been good about "in stock" meaning "we actually have stuff to ship." Until now, I guess.

Dammit.

In other news, used my grinder to make another tool. Putting this tip in my Oland Tool this morning so I can do my RingMaster without an actual RingMaster cuts.










Got two of the three or four rings cut off so far. Was hoping I could make thin enough kerfs that I could get two bowls out of one blank, but it's looking like that was a little too optimistic. Oh well. It's a learning experience, which means I should be the smartest guy on the planet any day now. :-/


----------



## Keebler1

Nathan where did you get your pine from?


----------



## EarlS

> I thought you were doing the benchcrafted bench Earl?
> 
> Keebs that first bench looks perfect for something like resin pouring, with plenty of storage for some larger items that are required when doing that.
> 
> The second bench you would use every feature. Guarantee it. Even if you aren't a hand tool guy hold fasts and vises are still a must imo.
> 
> I approve on both.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Dave K - You are correct - it is Benchcrafted, with the tail vise (technically a wagon vise) and the leg vise. I didn't pay attention to the vises on the WW picture, just the general look. I also did a single top rather than the split top.

Dave P - check the Harvey site. They might have some in stock. I'm impressed with mine. I was worried about that happening when I ordered the Nova DP from Rockler, but I dodged that bullet and it arrived in a couple of days.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Single top is a good choice. More work but worth it imo.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave P - check the Harvey site. They might have some in stock. I'm impressed with mine. I was worried about that happening when I ordered the Nova DP from Rockler, but I dodged that bullet and it arrived in a couple of days.


Thanks, Earl. I won't willingly order another Harvey tool after the experience I had with the BCT JointMaker Pro.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Well, [bad word]!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Dave, I had a bad word moment this morning but it wasn't the fault of a lying supplier, no, this one's all on me.


----------



## HokieKen

That a tenon jig Yeti? Bet your blade ain't happy about that one!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yeah, it is and the blade was dull enough, it was part (or maybe all) of the problem. Trying to cut a full depth cheek on an adze handle worked better in thought than practice. It was so bad smoke was pouring off the blade and it briefly stalled my 3hp Unisaw, and it was a thin kerf blade too. I could actually see it spring back when backing out of the cut. I hope I didn't bend the saw plate.


----------



## HokieKen

Yikes. I'd be less concerned with the saw plate than with the arbor :-/


----------



## Lazyman

> Nathan where did you get your pine from?
> 
> - Keebler1


I originally special ordered some #1 SYP from Lowes because the only supplier that had ANY #1 in stock said that is the only way to get it retail. Unfortunately, most of it was crap so I only accepted a few of those and then sorted through their stack of #2 they had on the rack. With careful selection I only wound up with one that had any warp in it and I used that one for the legs. I suggest that you start buying the lumber a few months before you start so that you can be picky about the selection. Any time you visit a Lowe's or HD check their supply and buy a couple that look good. Note that I bought 2×12's because they have to use better quality logs to make those. I the ripped them in half to yield the 5" wide boards that I needed. It was a little cheaper that way as well. I think that I paid about $20 per 12' 2×12 so the 5 thick by 23" wide and 6' long top costed me about $175. The base was probably under $100, though I would have to go through my receipts to be sure of the total cost. Of course for me, the vise hardware and cherry I bought for the chop were way more than that.

BTW, I have a new in box Rockler quick release vise, if you are interested. It will be cheaper than their current price because I bought it a almost 2 years ago when it was on sale. I was going to to replace my crappy vise on my old bench but stumbled upon a vintage Columbian vise at a flea market that was an easier replacement on the old bench.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Yikes. I d be less concerned with the saw plate than with the arbor :-/
> 
> - HokieKen


Just installed a known flat (and sharp this time) full kerf, thick plate combo blade and it's running perfectly true. The irony that I'm trying to eff up my power tools to restore ancient hand tools isn't lost on me.

Done.


----------



## EarlS

> Thanks, Earl. I won't willingly order another Harvey tool after the experience I had with the BCT JointMaker Pro.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


That is how I feel about Laguna after my experience with their C-Fluxed Up DC.


----------



## Lazyman

Yikes, I think that I would have used my band saw or a hand saw for that.


----------



## recycle1943

Dave P - It looks like Woodcraft has your Laguna on hand


----------



## HokieKen

Adze looks good at least Yeti. Glad it didn't cause any real damage. Aside from possibly a pair of undies ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Dick, I avoid believing Woodcraft's "in stock" listings. They've lied to me three times in this past year. Rockler has only lied once, but both of them just call Laguna and have Laguna ship directly.


----------



## EricFai

Yeti, good looking Adez you have restored there.


----------



## EricFai

Received a package from my Swap Shipper. Pretty cool. And it will be put to good use too.

Can't wait to see the reveal and what the guys have come up with.


----------



## Lazyman

Large tools like that are usually dropped shipped directly from the manufacturer so they probably can't actually tell you if the manufacturer has inventory in stock.


----------



## Woodmaster1

I buy my machines from my local woodworking store that way I know it is in stock. It's nice to see firsthand what you're buying.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I buy my machines from my local woodworking store that way I know it is in stock. It's nice to see firsthand what you're buying.


My nearest woodworking store is seven hours away in the next state.


----------



## pottz

> I buy my machines from my local woodworking store that way I know it is in stock. It's nice to see firsthand what you're buying.
> 
> My nearest woodworking store is seven hours away in the next state.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


well then get going so you'll be the first one there when they open -lol.


----------



## Lazyman

There is a Woodworkers Supply in Albuquerque, Dave. I've never been there and their prices do not seem to be particularly great online but it might be worth a trip to browse a toy store. I think you have to be a pro to get the wholesale deals. Probably about an hour away from Santa Fe.

EDIT: now that I look at their website, I am not sure that they have a showroom. Might just be online orders?


----------



## Woodmaster1

I am probably lucky my woodworking store is just 15 minutes away from me.


----------



## Lazyman

> In other news, used my grinder to make another tool. Putting this tip in my Oland Tool this morning so I can do my RingMaster without an actual RingMaster cuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got two of the three or four rings cut off so far. Was hoping I could make thin enough kerfs that I could get two bowls out of one blank, but it's looking like that was a little too optimistic. Oh well. It's a learning experience, which means I should be the smartest guy on the planet any day now. :-/
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Dave, are you just cutting straight rings or are you angling them? Just wondering how you are controlling the angle. 
In this article, he talks about modifying a Oneway Drill Wizard to for this.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave, are you just cutting straight rings or are you angling them? Just wondering how you are controlling the angle.


I'm angling them, Nathan. I did some math, sketched some pictures on graph paper, set a sliding bevel and set it next to the lathe to help me get the angle right, but it essentially freehand. Here are the widest two rings.










As for Woodworkers Supply, the only bandsaw they sell is a 9" bench top model. There's also a Harbor Freight here in Santa Fe, but their bandsaw choice is basically a green clone of my Delta Rockwell 14. For a real toy store I need to go to Phoenix or Denver, both of which are "overnight stay" away from here, which I won't be doing because Covid numbers are still almost as high as they were during the delta surge.


----------



## Lazyman

That's pretty cool Dave. Before I stumbled upon a good deal on a used Ringmaster, I was thinking about making something similar to this device for cutting rings from thick stock. Bushmaster also made a wooden clone of a Ringmaster.

Before I got my Ringmaster, I used my bandsaw to cut angled rings for this vase but you have to cut half rings and then glue them together. I used Sketchup to determine the thickness and angle of each cut.


----------



## Keebler1

Nathan I need to bring some stock by and see how that ringmaster works. Probably wont buy one for a while with the cost of my workbenches but it would be interesting to see in person


----------



## recycle1943

> Nathan I need to bring some stock by and see how that ringmaster works. Probably wont buy one for a while with the cost of my workbenches but it would be interesting to see in person
> 
> - Keebler1


NE Ohio is probably not on you're route - if it were, it seems I've always got something on the RM


----------



## Keebler1

Nice bowl Dick. I can only hope to come close to your work some day


----------



## Keebler1

Nathan let me know how much you want for that clamp. I will eventually get you the money. Think i have settled on the roubou bench with a cabinet underneath now I just have to talk myself out of hardwood for it. Debating about picking up the lumber a piece or two every month or going to lowes and digging through their crappy wood selection


----------



## HokieKen

I will affirm that Dick's bowls are definitely works of art. I have a couple and my wife and I are both very fond of them  In fact, when Dick first sent them she asked if I could make bowls like that for gifts. I told her sure. "I just need a ringmaster, some supplies for resin casting and time to perfect the process the way he has. So for around $1000 I can get started and probably have presentable bowls in 3-5 years." She decided it was best that we own the only ones in our friend/family circle ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, the package I shipped has made it to Denver. In four days. At this rate, it should still make it to the recipient before reveal day, so I'm glad I got it on its way. Been spoiled by Priority Mail, I guess. Plain old Parcel Post is quite a bit slower for everything.


----------



## Lazyman

I sent you a PM about the vise, Keebler.

The best way to sort through the stacks at Lowe's and HD is with a helper. I got one of the lumber employees to help me take the boards off one at a time so that I could inspect them and set the good ones on one pile and the rejects on another. We stacked the rejects so that she could use the fork lift to put them back when we were done.

BTW, If you do want hardwood, planomill.com is a local sawyer who salvages trees and saws them into slabs. They are still pretty pricey but may be cheaper than the lumber suppliers around here. If that doesn't work, you will want to check out some of the hardwood suppliers down around Harry Hines. They will have better selection and pricing than the Woodcraft, Rockler or Wood World. McKinney Hardwoods might be worth checking out. I've never bought from them but they seem to have a pretty good selection and get good reviews.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Also check Craigslist Keebs. The oak from my bench came from an add from a guy who owned a cabinet shop a decade earlier then retired and out all his wood in storage. Bought it all for about $1 bf. So the wood in my bench wasn't that spendy but still get the benefits of using a hardwood. Some would argue there are more benefits to using pine so you really should consider both.


----------



## pottz

> Nice bowl Dick. I can only hope to come close to your work some day
> 
> - Keebler1


ditto !


----------



## Lazyman

So far no regrets about using pine on my bench. The pine was definitely easy to work with hand planes. I tried to make sure that I got the grain all running in the same direction when I glued up the top but even where the direction changed, sharp hand planes worked like a dream.


----------



## Keebler1

I have dealt with mckinney hardwoods before. My problem is most hardwood dealers arent open on saturday and usually that is the only time i can go get wood


----------



## therealSteveN

> for caulking tubes get those red cap tube savers.amazon sells them for 35 for 8.19.a little pricey but how much does a good caulk cost when you only use half a tube ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Been using electrical wire nuts for years. Work great.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> lol-i used to use those myself.i love the little red condoms though.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Can you double up and use them for safe sex as well?
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> LMAO. Not gonna say about if Pottz can, I sure can t.
> 
> - therealSteveN
> 
> lets not go there,remember this is a family friendly forum-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Pottz, and emphatic NO would have sounded more finite. I say that in the most homey way I can. ))


----------



## HokieKen

My bench wood came from CL too. 12' long White Oak 8×4s for $25 apiece. 









If I hadn't stumbled onto those, I'd have used SYP like Nathan. It's available, fairly inexpensive and has been used in a lot of really nice benches.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I also want to agree with Kenny, I wouldn't have purchased hard wood at hardwood prices for my bench. It would have been pine as well without the CL deal or I would have just waited until a deal came.


----------



## Keebler1

Cool. Now I have more to put on my Lowes card. Just cant tell the wife till she gives me back my card


----------



## recycle1943

Craigs List is a GREAT source for lumber. The only thing is you don't want to decide to build something and start looking, you should have been looking a year ago. 
There's a lot of lumber available on CL and even more if you don't mind driving a little to get it. Last year I found some walnut about an hour away for $2 bdft, I called, drove to it and found he had 1000bdft for less than $1 bdft. Now granted it wasn't prime lumber but in between some knots and cracks was enough prime lumber to justify some waste. 
The whole point is unless you're in a hurry, Craigs List can really work for you.


----------



## recycle1943

Well, my package is moving as well. It got form Malvern Ohio to Pittsburgh Pa. in 23 hours. Not too bad when I can make the drive in less than 3 hours.
This is going to be interesting - probably should have called Grant


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Recycle is right. My lumber was sitting on the stretchers of my old bench for close to two years before I built the bench. I had to jump on what I found even if a bench build wasn't in the picture yet.


----------



## EarlS

> Nathan let me know how much you want for that clamp. I will eventually get you the money. Think i have settled on the roubou bench with a cabinet underneath now I just have to talk myself out of hardwood for it. Debating about picking up the lumber a piece or two every month or going to lowes and digging through their crappy wood selection
> 
> - Keebler1


Take a look thru Craigslist oe FB Marketplace and see if you can score some barn lumber. That's what I was able to do. I probably spent a little more for the white oak, walnut, and cherry than I would have spent on Homer's special twisted lumber but it sure looks nice.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'm all over the place on this topic because i agree with Earl too, I would use pine but I don't regret the oak even a little. Every time I walk out there and up to the bench I'm super pleased working on that thing, I love it, even with the little bit of wear and tear she's developed.


----------



## Keebler1

Shellac how long should O wait between coats and how many coats should I apply?


----------



## DavePolaschek

On my bookcase boxes, I would put on three coats of shellac as fast as I could work around the box, then let it dry overnight and put on two the next day. Done and done, but that's a 1# cut of shellac that I mixed myself.

If you're buying premixed, it's probably a 2# cut, so it'll take a minute or two for each coat to dry. Maybe longer if it's nearing the end of its shelf-life. May never dry if it's way past its use-by date.


----------



## Keebler1

Someone tell me if I am calculating this wrong. To do the wood whisperer roubo he says I need 75 bdf of 8/4 lumber. If I go the 2×12x12 route from Lowes that means I only need 4 boards to make the bench?


----------



## HokieKen

Yep Keebler. A 2×12x12' is 24 bdft. That doesn't really sound like enough to make a bench though… Is that just for the top?


----------



## Keebler1

The bench is only 66" long x 24" wide x 35" tall









Of course ill have some forstner bits to buy and hardware to buy as well and some 4/4 but not much


----------



## Keebler1

The kits from bell forest cheapest was just under $700 and shipping is estimated between $200 & $600 lol


----------



## bigblockyeti

The adze I was working on was something I cleaned up quite a while ago. The only reason I used the tenoning jig when cutting down the head was to give as precise of a cut as possible, I agree now that the bandsaw would have been a better choice from the get go. It was used to finish each face and ultimately they were all sanded flat on the edge sander so a less than perfect cut would have been acceptable. The damage to the face of the tenoning jig is just superficial, I can't even catch a fingernail on it except for the far right edge. The already very dull (too dull for that application) blade only had two minor chipped teeth that would have been ground away with the next sharpening anyway.

I still need to sand off all the god forsaken lacquer from the adze handle as I can't stand that stuff on a working tool handle even though it is durable during storage which I suspect this one was stored for many years given the demand for adze handles today. There's still plenty of pitting on the head but it adds to the character and the blade took quite a nice edge, I'm happy.


----------



## Woodmaster1

I have two local lumber stores plus my friend mills and kiln dries his. They will make bench tops to your specs. My friend will just sell me the lumber at a great price and tell do the rest on your own.


----------



## recycle1943

I just did a quick search on CL - this is 40 minutes from me

https://youngstown.craigslist.org/mat/d/columbiana-lumber/7436736119.html


----------



## DavePolaschek

Wish I could've convinced myself I could pull this one off for the swap, but I'm kind of amazed I've gotten this far without pieces flying around the shop…










I think it might end up being kinda pretty.


----------



## adot45

That looks great Dave, nice job. What did you end up using to bond your rings together?


----------



## Keebler1

Well one of my pens turned out today


----------



## pottz

> Wish I could've convinced myself I could pull this one off for the swap, but I'm kind of amazed I've gotten this far without pieces flying around the shop…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it might end up being kinda pretty.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


thats showing some real promise dave.


----------



## Keebler1

Looking nice Dave. Got my main item sanded and 3 coars of shellac on it today. Will ship next weekend assuming I can figure out how to package it


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Rings are looking pretty flat together. Well done. Looking forward to seeing it complete.


----------



## EricFai

Dave P. that is looking good. The red is popping.

Dick, amazing bowl.

Nathan, beautiful vase.


----------



## duckmilk

Looking great Dave, that cholla gives some interesting patterns.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, guys.

WVDave, I'm just using Titebond II after roughing up the surfaces where the rings meet with some 120 grit. There's a couple gaps per level so far (you can see one on the right edge of that photo, about 1/4 way down from the top), plus a few bubbles I can see that will be near the final surface of the bowl, so I'll probably mix up another tiny batch of epoxy and use that to fill voids and patch things up - see if I can flow it into the voids - but the TBII is holding it well enough that I can turn it.

Going to need to harvest a bunch more cholla, I'm thinking…

My swap package made it to Des Moines today. That's not the route I would've taken if I were going where it's going, but the USPS has their ways, I guess. I'm thinking it'll be a Tuesday delivery, what with the holiday on Monday and all.


----------



## Lazyman

Keebler, how thick are your going to make the top? 2×12s might not be the most efficient width if the top is 4" thick or less. You will wind up with a bunch of thin strips that won't be very useful, at least not for the making the bench.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Dadgum Dave P, that cholla looks frickin cool. Inspired work there.


----------



## pottz

dave ill take 100lb's of cholla,ship it ;-)) just joking because knowing you,you would-lol.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, but would I knock the spines off before boxing it up, Pottz? ]>

Thanks, John!

If y'all are looking for some cholla, there's a guy down by ABQ who sells it on Etsy. If I value my time at anything more than minimum wage, I figure it might be better to buy from him than harvest it myself. Lotta work to getting it ready to go.


----------



## pottz

> Yeah, but would I knock the spines off before boxing it up, Pottz? ]>
> 
> Thanks, John!
> 
> If y'all are looking for some cholla, there's a guy down by ABQ who sells it on Etsy. If I value my time at anything more than minimum wage, I figure it might be better to buy from him than harvest it myself. Lotta work to getting it ready to go.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


well i guess the bromance is over.i knew the day would come.hey ill clean out my space in the shop,roll up my sleeping bag and pack my…...well,ill be gone before you get up.thanks for the hospitality buddy. ;-)


----------



## recycle1943

*but the TBII is holding it well enough that I can turn it.*

Dave P - I never turned any of my bowls except to sand but in clamping I had several joint failures so I didn't trust TB11 alone. I use gorilla on the resin to resin and TB11 on the wood and that system works for my applications


----------



## Keebler1

Not sure how thick im gonna make the too yet nathan


----------



## duckmilk

Disclaimer: I haven't built one of these benches, mine is a piece of 3/4 ply on a 2×4 frame. For myself if I was going to build one, I wouldn't go over 3 inches thick for the bench top. I have read that using a holdfast in a really thick top doesn't work well unless the bottom 1/3 of the dog holes are enlarged somewhat to allow the holdfast shaft to angle which will occur in use. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## duckmilk

DaveP, I have a pair of cholla end tables that are well over 100 years old. They were my granddad's and a cousin tried to get them appraised once. The appraiser said he had never seen anything like them and given their age, didn't know what to appraise them for. Here is one:





































The other one is similar, but has a drawer (which you wouldn't even know was there) and the top has different types (maple, oak, mahogany and ?) of wood pieced together to make a checker board. These were probably made in Mexico those many years ago judging from the size of the cholla legs.

Just some inspiration for you ;-)


----------



## pottz

wow those are very cool duck.yeah how do you put a price on something that unique.there worth whatever someone would be willing to pay.i doubt your looking to sell anytime soon though ?


----------



## duckmilk

No, these have been passed down and will end up with my son. And no, there is no way to put a price on them. I would take pics of the other one, but it is our current end table and has a lamp on it and would be a pain to pull out. It is even more gorgeous than the one pictured. I have to be very careful with them as I'm sure they just have a shellac finish because of their age. All I do is wipe them and apply wax when needed.
I guess I should have brushed the dust off the legs on the one pictured.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Very cool, Duck! I started a second bowl blank today, using a dark blue/green epoxy. We'll see…

Sad thing is, with only a 3 acre lot, we harvested about 80% of the dead cholla last year. There's a couple ranches nearby where I could probably talk the owner into letting me harvest. If I'm going to do any woodworking like that with cholla, I would definitely need to find a place where they don't get disturbed too often. Probably farther south too, as our cholla mostly maxes out at about inch and a half diameter.

A shellac finish is pretty easy to renew if there are any spots where it's worn through. But then I've mixed up four or five gallons worth of shellac since moving, so my outlook on it is skewed. But it may well have a varnish of some sort over the shellac. Bet it's all alcohol-soluble, though.

Today's progress - got the third layer glued on (TB II again, no failures so far, but there's quite a bit of cholla end-grain for the glue to work on) and filled holes in the outside with some more epoxy.


----------



## EricFai

No shop time today, rats. Instead it was yard work, managed to get the 2 large beds cleaned out. One of which was cutting back the butterfly bushes that have been neglected for a few years. Still have a few ormental trees to trim back a little. Then it's off to the wood line and collect all of the fallen branches up. Overall a productive day.

Dave, that is looking sweet.


----------



## HokieKen

Y'all make cacti cool ;-)

Know what's big, lazy, dumb, wears a green cape and is ready to ship?


----------



## JohnMcClure

Duck, that's really cool.

Guys, how do you suggest I proceed with these?









20" ish diameter, varying thicknesses, router-planed and awaiting the ROS.
I'm thinking little side tables? Possibly for outdoor use? A couple stools from the smaller two, perhaps?
And they're 2 years old but I don't know for sure if they're done cracking. I'm thinking some serious epoxy work is in order?
Open to ideas.

Ih they're swwetgum, so really interesting crossection.


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## Keebler1

DaveP what brand resin are you using for thise bowls?


----------



## DavePolaschek

System Three general purpose epoxy, Keebs. It's been my go-to for a year or two. With the fast hardener, I can let it partially set up and do things like fill holes with minimal leakage. And it sets up fine with TransTint dyes added, which wasn't the case with another flavor I tried.


----------



## Keebler1

Ok. If you are ever wanting to try something different check out stones resin. I think it has a 45 minute work time. Not sure if it works with trans tint dyes but dont see why it wouldnt


----------



## DavePolaschek

The slow hardener for System Three is about that time, too. Plus I've had great support for wacky questions from their tech support. At this point, I don't think I'm looking to change, but if they change formulas or something, I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Keebler1

I looked on their website and the 1 gallon resin is $114. Does that include a bottle of hardener or is that ordered separately?


----------



## JohnMcClure

Kenny, very nice!
how did you find the tendency of the end grain to drink up BLO?
I was thinking to use 3 "staked" legs, finally making use of my taper cutter, do you think that would be too likely to split the cookies? Do you have an upskirt picture of those bases you made?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Keebs, If you're buying the general purpose resin, you need to buy the hardener separately, because there are three different choices (I almost always use the fast, because I find I can get my small pours done in the five minute time, and it'll let me do two different pours back to back if I want layered colors). If you're buying their MirrorCast or RiverCast, which are designed specifically for casting, the hardener is included. I keep telling myself I should try those at some point, but the 7 days for a full cure probably means I won't switch any time soon. Plus, they're more expensive (though clearer). Also note that with the general purpose, you buy a gallon of resin, and a half-gallon of hardener. 2:1 mix ratio.

You can sometimes find cheaper prices on Amazon or eBay. I think System Three charges MSRP when you order direct, to avoid screwing their dealers.

John, staked legs in end-grain cookies are going to have a propensity to split if you drive the legs or wedges in too tight. If you do that, be careful not to be a gorilla when assembling. In end grain, I'd consider a straight-sided hole, with a good shoulder on the leg to carry the weight.


----------



## recycle1943

Dave P - you've got me convinced that TB11 works well with the cholla but perhaps my failure was because my rings are about 3/8" glue surface. I do cheat a little tho on glue up in that I use TB11, super glue and gorilla. Not all 3 at the same time but usually 2 of the 3 on every ring glue up.
btw - your bowl is taking shape and showing some nice color and looking good


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, Dick. I've got about 1/2 inch wide rings, but I'm turning them down quite a bit. I'd like to hit 1/8 inch final thickness, but more likely I'll be around a "thin quarter." But as you can see from yesterday's photos, I reinforced one of the joints with epoxy because I could see a hairline crack about halfway around the bowl.

I also do rough up the epoxy surfaces where I'm going to glue them together. 120 grit, just sanding around the edge of the ring before I glue the pieces together (after I turn off the pine backing board I use when doing the initial pour).

I've been thinking of reinforcing the joints with small cookies or splines of veneer, especially if I do thin layers of wood between rings. Might do that on my next bowl, which I'm about 1/3 of the way through pouring now. We'll see what I decide after I cut the rings apart. I'm probably going to blog the full process soon, but I want to fiddle with a few more ideas first. There's a lot of steps…


----------



## Lazyman

I'll be interested to see if the TB2 holds up. If there is enough wood-to-wood (or cholla-to-cholla) contact it should be fine but PVA glues usually will only adhere wood-to-wood so the wood-to-resin or resin-to-resin may be prone to releasing. I know that when I've had some PVA drips on an epoxy pour it was easy to flick off with just a fingernail.


----------



## recycle1943

resin ? I usually shop around and buy whatever is less than $100 for a 2 gallon kit. Total Boat has been working for me for several years. When I pour different colors on top of each other I give them long enough cure time to not pull away when I touch it then mix my next color and pour.


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny, very nice!
> how did you find the tendency of the end grain to drink up BLO?
> I was thinking to use 3 "staked" legs, finally making use of my taper cutter, do you think that would be too likely to split the cookies? Do you have an upskirt picture of those bases you made?
> 
> - JohnMcClure


I'd be wary of staked legs. Endgrain likes to split. I made those like so and then attached them with figure 8s.









I don't really remember it taking a lot of BLO but it's been a while so I can't say for sure. Those live outside and I give them a fresh coat of poly every other year and they've held up much better than I anticipated.


----------



## EarlS

> Not sure how thick im gonna make the too yet nathan
> 
> - Keebler1


I can put some plans in the mail to you if you want to see how the benchcrafted version goes together..


----------



## HokieKen

I'd probably go with a 3" thick top unless you're going to be doing a lot of handtool work and you really need more mass than that. And if you aren't going to use bench dogs or holdfasts, I imagine 2" is plenty. My first bench was 3/4" ply with 3/4" hardwood flooring on top of it and it was fine for just doing power tool and assembly. My reason for a new bench was when I started using handtools a lot more. Even now my 3-1/2" thick top is plenty with a big heavy base.


----------



## Lazyman

I know that when I put oil based poly on the end grain of a vase I turned, it took at least a dozen coats to get any real build up of the finish. First 5 coats basically just of disappeared into the grain. I was basically pouring it on and smoothing it out with a brush.


----------



## HokieKen

I put General Finishes exterior topcoat on those tables. I think I put 3 coats on initially but I also put BLO on first so it probably didn't take as much as bare wood would have. And I didn't really build much thickness either because my in-laws wanted them to look "natural". Of course the butterflies and tinted epoxy probably didn't fit that requirement…


----------



## Lazyman

Ok, I can finally breath. I got the finish on my main swap project without major mishap. First pass of finish just highlighted all of the flaws I couldn't see before so have to sand it back and fix those. For some reason my favorite friction finish just wasn't working well yesterday. Could be because I applied a coat of Oddie's Oil on it first or maybe just the relatively cool temperature? The OO gave it a nice natural color but just wasn't shiny enough for this piece-according to my better half.

Planning to turn a quick and dirty bonus piece today if the planets are aligned just right. Should be able to ship sometime this week. Finding a box that is big enough to add plenty of padding will be the next challenge. I might have made it a little too fragile'. I might have to go to the box store buy one.


----------



## recycle1943

> Finding a box that is big enough to add plenty of padding will be the next challenge. I might have made it a little too fragile . I might have to go to the box store buy one.
> 
> - Lazyman


All you have to do is order a bunch of stuff from Sam's club or Costco and in a couple days there'll be a big box on your porch ‹(•¿•)›


----------



## recycle1943

> I know that when I put oil based poly on the end grain of a vase I turned, it took at least a dozen coats to get any real build up of the finish. First 5 coats basically just of disappeared into the grain. I was basically pouring it on and smoothing it out with a brush.
> 
> - Lazyman


ever try a sanding sealer ? one coat usually does it even for end grain


----------



## Keebler1

Ive got to go buy a box for mine next weekend. I will have my wife put it in the mail the following week


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I'd probably go with a 3" thick top unless you're going to be doing a lot of handtool work and you really need more mass than that.


I do almost exclusively hand tool work on my tubafor and plywood bench. The top is tubafors sixteen on center with two layers of 3/4 ply on top, one cheap subfloor grade, and one nicer.

Having it wedged against the wall with 500 pounds of crap on the shelf helps a lot.


----------



## Lazyman

> I know that when I put oil based poly on the end grain of a vase I turned, it took at least a dozen coats to get any real build up of the finish. First 5 coats basically just of disappeared into the grain. I was basically pouring it on and smoothing it out with a brush.
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> ever try a sanding sealer ? one coat usually does it even for end grain
> 
> - recycle1943


The problem with that particular vase (below) is that I had a couple of layers of dye that I did not want to sand any more and mess up the color. If I had realized, I could have applyied the sealer immediately after the yellow dye for the final sanding. This was actually my project for the last turning swap. I had a similar problem with the finish on the black lid. It just drank up the poly. I think that the finish alone may have taken a week on that one.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Awesome picture Kenny. The geometry will be no big deal, especially with my cnc 
Red oak legs will be good enough for mine too…
Hey what foot diameter did you end up with, compared to the top diameter?
For a 3-leg I'm thinking it needs to be a larger circle. Possibly even circumscribed triangle around the top circle?


----------



## pottz

> I know that when I put oil based poly on the end grain of a vase I turned, it took at least a dozen coats to get any real build up of the finish. First 5 coats basically just of disappeared into the grain. I was basically pouring it on and smoothing it out with a brush.
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> ever try a sanding sealer ? one coat usually does it even for end grain
> 
> - recycle1943
> 
> The problem with that particular vase (below) is that I had a couple of layers of dye that I did not want to sand any more and mess up the color. If I had realized, I could have applyied the sealer immediately after the yellow dye for the final sanding. This was actually my project for the last turning swap. I had a similar problem with the finish on the black lid. It just drank up the poly. I think that the finish alone may have taken a week on that one.
> 
> 
> 
> - Lazyman


real nice nathan,hollow form is something i wanna do soon.got the tools needed now so just a matter of getting to it.


----------



## HokieKen

Circumscribed circle around the legs is about the same as the top John.
Maybe a little larger but not much.


----------



## Lazyman

Speaking of epoxy, here is a little teaser for the bonus. I poured some extra dyed epoxy from another project a couple of years ago in this piece I had laying around. I think that this is mulberry, IIRC.


----------



## pottz

well got my projects pic's takin and wrapped up ready to go.ill let doc know if im able to ship monday. wooohooo!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

presidents' day Monday no post office will be open :<((((((((

and i got something to mail for 1 of you guys :<))))))))


----------



## pottz

> presidents day Monday no post office will be open :<((((((((
> 
> and i got something to mail for 1 of you guys :<))))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


yeah but ups is as far as i know ?


----------



## EricFai

I got mine shipped out on Saturday, tracking says 24th for delivery.


----------



## JD77

Got my main project done yesterday. I'm fairly happy with the outcome considering how experimental my setup was. I didn't do a whole lot of research on it beyond a Google search and could have avoided a few pitfalls in the planning stages had I known that some early design choices would impact future options the way they did. Ended up boxing me in and resulted in alot more off-lathe effort than I originally imagined.

Now I got a little time to throw in an extra little something.


----------



## HokieKen

I think I'll get my package in the mail tomorrow. If I don't I'll probably keep thinking of bonus items I can add and I have enough half-finished projects laying around that I don't need to start any new ones… I have to package it all up tonight so hopefully I have a box that's a good size. If not, I'll just start removing stuff until it all fits in a smaller one ;-)


----------



## pottz

alright ups just picked mine up,it's outta here.


----------



## HokieKen

I have three boxes to hand off to USPS tomorrow. One is my swap package  This is by far the earliest I've ever shipped.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Looks like the one I sent gets delivered tomorrow. Get ready to camp out by your mailbox?


----------



## Snowbeast

"This is by far the earliest I've ever shipped." 
- HokieKen

Well, try not to let it happen again. Hate to see perfectly good traditions ruined like that! )


----------



## EricFai

I checked tracking, showed Friday delivery.


----------



## Keebler1

So am I the only one who hasnt even packed his items to ship yet?


----------



## Lazyman

Nope. Looks like the North Texas contingency is keeping with tradition.


----------



## Keebler1

Well someone has to


----------



## recycle1943

yep - tracking says delivery today. Pretty sure there will be raised eyebrows thinking "what the hell is this"


----------



## DavePolaschek

I think the big-ass screw from John gets here today, too. That'll be nice, since it'll give me incentive to get started on the bench it'll get used on. I *think* the plan is to build a station dedicated to framing pictures, and the big screw will be used on a wagon vise, but we'll see what my brain ends up deciding…


----------



## HokieKen

You still have all of next week Keebs and there are several names up there without an S so you're all good ;-)

I noticed that Reveal Day is scheduled for a Saturday. Which I hate because I'm rarely where I can easily access my PC on the weekends and long posts are a PITA on mobile. So if everyone receives a package in time, hopefully we can consider starting reveals on Friday 3/11? It's drsurfrat's call since he's the ringmaster and I'll abide by his word


----------



## HokieKen

> I think the big ass-screw from John gets here today, too. That'll be nice…
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Oh what a difference a hyphen can make…


----------



## HokieKen

It's officially in the hands of USPS scheduled for Saturday delivery. Gimme an S!


----------



## pottz

> You still have all of next week Keebs and there are several names up there without an S so you re all good ;-)
> 
> I noticed that Reveal Day is scheduled for a Saturday. Which I hate because I m rarely where I can easily access my PC on the weekends and long posts are a PITA on mobile. So if everyone receives a package in time, hopefully we can consider starting reveals on Friday 3/11? It s drsurfrat s call since he s the ringmaster and I ll abide by his word
> 
> - HokieKen


well hey friday sucks for me ! saturday is perfect ! so now what !!!!! ;-))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Saturday is for the shop or hanging with the family. Reveals need to be on work days so we can slack off all day looking at the reveals. As a spectator, my vote should count for at least half of you people.


----------



## HokieKen

My thoughts are exactly what hat Dave said pottz. I spend several hours a day in front of the computer during the week so I rarely touch one on the weekends. But if Saturday works best for most of y'all, I'm game  I'll post my reveal on whatever day the boss says ;-)


----------



## pottz

> Saturday is for the shop or hanging with the family. Reveals need to be on work days so we can slack off all day looking at the reveals. As a spectator, my vote should count for at least half of you people.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


actually work days are when i slack off dave so friday is fine with me.hell im slacking off right now talkin to you guys-lol.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

*NO FUN AT WORK :<)))))))))*


----------



## Lazyman

Just realized that today is Twosday. 
2/22/22


----------



## pottz

> Just realized that today is Twosday.
> 2/22/22
> 
> - Lazyman


national margarita day !


----------



## recycle1943

> You still have all of next week Keebs and there are several names up there without an S so you re all good ;-)
> 
> I noticed that Reveal Day is scheduled for a Saturday. Which I hate because I m rarely where I can easily access my PC on the weekends and long posts are a PITA on mobile. So if everyone receives a package in time, hopefully we can consider starting reveals on Friday 3/11? It s drsurfrat s call since he s the ringmaster and I ll abide by his word
> 
> - HokieKen


Kenny - I think you can set everything on Friday evening and pretty sure it will just hang there then Saturday bring it up on your phone and hit post.


----------



## HokieKen

Nope. Been bit by that before Dick. It MAY be there and it may not. But I can type it up and save it as a text file then copy/paste it so I don't have to type on my phone  In any case, don't fear that I'll miss Reveal Day, it's the most wonderful of days!


----------



## JohnMcClure

Dave, you might want to wear latex gloves when you open that package. The screw was coated in some really nasty grease and I didn't clean it, just wrapped it in some sorbents. 
Not to mention the potential metal shavings, as the nut was welded into something and I had to have it bandsawed off! I wiped most of them off but still…
I'm excited to see what you end up doing with it.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Just realized that today is Twosday.
> 2/22/22
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> national margarita day !
> 
> - pottz


nope national 2 margarita day :<))))))


----------



## DavePolaschek

John, we'll see. It's got an "In Transit" status rather than "Out For Delivery" just now, so it might not have made the truck for today. It's a virtual Monday, so my mailman is usually swamped, and that seems like the kind of package he would gladly leave for mañana.

In other news, I got a little shop time this morning and made some progress on my not-swap bowl.




























It still needs some more finish work, plus I've got to clean up the bottom before I can call it done, but it's getting closer.


----------



## pottz

wow thats looking crazy good dave. too bad it wasn't all one piece so you didn't have the rings.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Would've taken three times as much material to make it all one piece, Pottz. I've got ideas about how to do that without wasting a ton of cholla (and epoxy), but at least the next one is going to be layered, too.


----------



## mikeacg

> "This is by far the earliest I've ever shipped."
> - HokieKen
> Well, try not to let it happen again. Hate to see perfectly good traditions ruined like that! )
> - Snowbeast


Where the heck is Grant when you need him???

Mike

I've got a 12-pack of Sweetwater on ice for reveal day! Even if I'm not in this swap, I still like to help celebrate!


----------



## EricFai

National Margareta Day, that sounds really good.may just have particapte in that.


----------



## therealSteveN

Dave that Cholla bowl is a winner. Nice work.

Can't wait to see reveals. I'm with Mike gonna pop the top when I read through the posts.

2/22/2022 Do whatever you do twice. Just seems like it makes sense.


----------



## adot45

@ Dave P That is very "lively" looking, I like it!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Pretty nice bowl Dave.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Would've taken three times as much material to make it all one piece, Pottz. I've got ideas about how to do that without wasting a ton of cholla (and epoxy), but at least the next one is going to be layered, too.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


How much epoxy did you end up using for this?


----------



## pottz

> Would've taken three times as much material to make it all one piece, Pottz. I've got ideas about how to do that without wasting a ton of cholla (and epoxy), but at least the next one is going to be layered, too.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


yeah ive seen where the place another bowl inside a bigger bowl to create a mold,that way saving a lot of expensive epoxy.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

that bowl is the coolest thing i ever seen …. cant hardly wait for reveal day ….. some 1 in this swap is going to receive a medium rate box on friday …. MAN I HOPE you just love it :<)))))))))))


----------



## DavePolaschek

> How much epoxy did you end up using for this?


About 3/4 of a "quart" kit, which is a quart of resin, and a pint of hardener.

Thanks, guys. It's been a lot of work, and I've still got a fair amount of hand-work left to finish it off, but I'm pretty happy with it for a first attempt at these techniques.


----------



## EricFai

That bowl is on fire Dave, really like the look of that.


----------



## HokieKen

I agree Dave. That bowl is pretty slick.


----------



## Lazyman

Wow. Almost like an early reveal day, Dave. Really cool.


----------



## pottz

well just got my package from my sender and wow over the top cool.cant wait for the reveal so i can do some bragging.


----------



## DavePolaschek

My package got delivered today, according to USPS. Hope my recipient enjoyed it.

Thanks, guys. The next bowl blank is, I think, done with the pours. Green and yellow epoxy between the cholla. I'm thinking about doing wood rings between the cholla and epoxy rings. We'll see.

But first I've got a Big Screw to unbox and degrease. Thanks John!


----------



## Lazyman

Dave, the resin looks pretty bubble free. Did you use a pressure pot?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nope, Nathan. Just open air, and I tapped on the side of it every now and again to knock bubbles loose. Played a torch across the top after the last pour. But the System Three general purpose epoxy is pretty good about letting bubbles out, and it seems that when I add an alcohol-based dye (TransTint dyes), it lowers the surface tension even more, and bubbles dissipate pretty rapidly.

I did have some bubbles. I filled a few with that last patching with epoxy, and I've been careful turning / sanding away bits to try and stop right away when I got a good surface.


----------



## Kerux2

Got my package and the one I sent out… said they got theirs as well.

I may not be on much… trying to figure out moving.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, I had about a half-dozen bubbles on the surface of yesterday's pour when I checked on it this morning. But I had planned to turn away the top sixteenth or so because I almost never manage to have things completely level when I pour.

No bubbles below them, so it was just a surface issue, and I probably would've caught them if I'd spent a half-hour more in the shop before calling it a day.

Meanwhile, my cole jaws (refurbs bought direct from Nova) spent the past 36 hours sitting on a FedEx truck in Kansas. Pretty disappointed in FedEx lately. Oh well. Guess I'll wait another day or two before I can finish the bottom of that bowl.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Slow day on the swap thread. Not even a "shipped" post or anything. Slackers.


----------



## duckmilk

I'm waiting on a call to schedule surgery on my right shoulder. They probably won't call before Friday or Monday because the icy roads have the facility closed. Better get some things done around here before they cut me.
Guess I'll go beat on some hot steel.


----------



## Keebler1

How bad are the roads Duck? Im in malvern headed to ft worth


----------



## EricFai

Well tracking on my shipment is stating Thursday delivery.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

now its saying Saturday :<((((((((
SATURDAY
26 
FEBRUARY
2022 
by
9:00pm

Expected Delivery by


----------



## duckmilk

> How bad are the roads Duck? Im in malvern headed to ft worth
> 
> - Keebler1


I haven't beeen out on them today. You'll need to ask that of some other drivers. I just know that the Dr. told his employees to stay home.


----------



## Lazyman

> How bad are the roads Duck? Im in malvern headed to ft worth
> 
> - Keebler1


Malvern, Ohio? Better stop and see Dick (recycle1943) while you are there.


----------



## recycle1943

Duck, if you're getting rotator cuff surgery enjoy your time now 'cause your arm will be strapped down for at least a week. Then limited movement 
At any rate Good Luck


----------



## duckmilk

Just saw a reporter on the news that drove from Plano to Melissa and back this afternoon and saw at least 10 wrecks on Hwy 75 Keebs.


----------



## recycle1943

> How bad are the roads Duck? Im in malvern headed to ft worth
> 
> - Keebler1
> 
> Malvern, Ohio? Better stop and see Dick (recycle1943) while you are there.
> 
> - Lazyman


Nathan - somebody put malverns all over the country but yes if it were ohio I would be disappointed if he didn't stop


----------



## duckmilk

Dick, I'm hearing 4 to 6 weeks in a sling. The rotater cuff is just part of the problem, my biceps tendon is slipping out of its groove and will need to be anchored down.


----------



## pottz

ive got a vendor in dallas and they say there closed until at least friday due to icy roads.


----------



## pottz

> Dick, I m hearing 4 to 6 weeks in a sling. The rotater cuff is just part of the problem, my biceps tendon is slipping out of its groove and will need to be anchored down.
> 
> - duckmilk


damn thats sucks duck.yeah get done what you need now.


----------



## duckmilk

Just watched thew weather Keebs, freezing rain comes in late tonight and will be widespread by tomorrow morning geadually tapering off by early afternoon. The system is coming from the west and heading east. Might be a long trip for you.


----------



## duckmilk

It's been bothering me for a rew years Pottz so I decided it was time to have it looked at. The surgeon said most of the pain came from the biceps tendon, not the tears in the rotater.

Looks like Keebs is going to be driving straight into this storm. Be careful out there!

The cholla bowl came out great Dave!


----------



## Lazyman

Right or left, Duck?


----------



## duckmilk

Right, of course, my hammer hand. Worked a little more this evening on the holdfasts.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, Duck. Wishing the cole jaws would get here so I can finish up the bottom of it, but that's still sitting on a FedEx truck in Kansas. Not that I don't have plenty to keep my busy…

Sorry about the down-time for your shoulder and biceps, too. I feel pretty lucky I haven't needed any surgeries since getting here to NM. Getting out and walking nearly every day seem to be a lot better for my back than sitting at a desk. Go figure!

Tony, with the weather in Texas and across the four corners area, I think there are a lot of delayed shipments this week.

By my count, there are four folks who haven't shipped yet. With a week and a half to go, I think we're in pretty good shape. But with the delayed shipments his week, I'm glad I got mine sent early so it's already there. Now I can worry about when my accountant is going to get all my tax paperwork.


----------



## Keebler1

Ok roads werent bad in dallas. A few spots of ice but nothing to cause any issues. AR was way worse. Took me a little over an hr to go 30 miles in AR


----------



## therealSteveN

> Dick, I m hearing 4 to 6 weeks in a sling. The rotater cuff is just part of the problem, my biceps tendon is slipping out of its groove and will need to be anchored down.
> 
> - duckmilk


I'm in "talks" with my Ortho guy about both my shoulders. He says *NO* shop time for 6 months if he does surgery. It's why it's only been talks.


----------



## recycle1943

> Dick, I m hearing 4 to 6 weeks in a sling. The rotater cuff is just part of the problem, my biceps tendon is slipping out of its groove and will need to be anchored down.
> 
> - duckmilk


I had both of my shoulders done - not at the same time of course. It's been quite a while but I remember that I wasn't supposed to even move it for 5 or 6 days and yes in a sling for quite a while.
When you go to therapy, ask your care-giver for a heat pad and followed by a tens unit and then maniulation. Oh, one other thing - don't be moving those 300lb sand stone landscape blocks around 4 weeks after surgery. Believe it or not, you can move the anchor pin - not a good thing and definitly not a good feeling, ouch for and additional 10 days


----------



## EarlS

I had major shoulder surgery 25 years ago on my right shoulder. As others mentioned, recovery is a long process. 
Over time, I lost a lot of range of motion, strength, and have severe joint degradation (which is one reason I don't use many hand tools). Surgeon suggested periodically getting steroid injections directly in the joint. After the first one, I decided to live with the joint pain until I can't stand it and get a new shoulder.


----------



## pottz

> Ok roads werent bad in dallas. A few spots of ice but nothing to cause any issues. AR was way worse. Took me a little over an hr to go 30 miles in AR
> 
> - Keebler1


be careful keebs.my son flew in from austin last night,flight was delayed while they deiced the plane.kinda cool here this morning,temps down to 39 last night.pretty cold for cali !


----------



## Lazyman

We got just enough moisture overnight that everything, including the roads, are coated with a thin coat of ice this morning. I just looks wet until you try to walk on it and realize it is ice. It will be pretty treacherous until traffic wears it down.


----------



## DavePolaschek

We got between an inch and a half and two inches here. It was crunchy snow when I started my morning walk, and it's melting in spots where it's been disturbed by the time I finished the mile around our block. The sidewalk I shoveled is completely melted already.

Neighborhood dogs are loving it, though. A lot of good dogs out romping in the fresh snow and sniffing the coyote and rabbit tracks.

Six inches up at the ski area, and there's a lot of people taking a "snow day" from work, which apparently means skiing on fresh snow.

Finally got word from FedEx that they're going to get my cole jaws here on Friday. Pinky swear! I'll believe it when I have them unboxed and mounted on the chuck.


----------



## Keebler1

Just asked dispatch what the plans are for today and made sure to let him know Oklahoma doesnt exist today


----------



## recycle1943

sometimes I feel bad about not having to get up and go anywhere when the weather wreaks havoc on the roadways then I remember I paid my dues traveling Rt 90 in Pa & NY years ago. Only once did a gust of wind blow the drivers out from under me, fishtailing a single driver cab over with a 40' van really sux ! That was enough fun


----------



## duckmilk

I stepped out last night with the dogs, the gravel drive around our house was as slick as a concrete walk would have been.

Good thing about my shoulder is the joint itself has no damage and the joint space is normal. Only the connective tissue is damaged, but that has a slow rate of healing.

Glad you made it back safely Keebs, and no, I wouldn't go north either. They got the worst of it.


----------



## HokieKen

It's wet and seasonable here. We cracked 70F yesterday. Looks like we stayed south and east of the winter storm line. We're getting a ton of rain though so flooding could become an issue. Y'all stay safe down there in TX!

I told you all those underground MMA fights were gonna catch up to ya Duck ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

There's eight S's up there and only 5 R's so 3 people should be getting a package soon


----------



## DavePolaschek

Kerux said he's both sent and received, and his recipient has received, I think. Doc's a little behind on the updates, I think.


----------



## HokieKen

Gotcha. So then two packages are still floating around the country somewhere. I know at least one of those should find its way to its new home today…


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well that's interesting. I had two packages listed in Informed Delivery (USPS) this morning for Saturday delivery, and now they're both going to be delivered today. Much better than the FedEx package that was supposed to be here on Tuesday and which has been sitting near the KS-CO border since Tuesday morning. Of course my mailman is probably on his normal noon-8pm schedule, so I might not actually get either until tomorrow morning, since our mailbox is a half mile away at the corner off the main road.

Edited to add. Two packages received, both from Lumberjocks. It's like Christmas in February! Thanks, Gents!

Give me an *R*, Doc. It's a wrap for me!

More details probably tomorrow on the non-swap package, which may take some work.


----------



## EricFai

My sent package is one the way, weather delays. Go figure.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Well that's interesting. I had two packages listed in Informed Delivery (USPS) this morning for Saturday delivery, and now they're both going to be delivered today. Much better than the FedEx package that was supposed to be here on Tuesday and which has been sitting near the KS-CO border since Tuesday morning. Of course my mailman is probably on his normal noon-8pm schedule, so I might not actually get either until tomorrow morning, since our mailbox is a half mile away at the corner off the main road.
> 
> Edited to add. Two packages received, both from Lumberjocks. It's like Christmas in February! Thanks, Gents!
> 
> Give me an *R*, Doc. It's a wrap for me!
> 
> More details probably tomorrow on the non-swap package, which may take some work.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I hope you can get working the way it should If any 1 can i know you can i hope you love it can't wait for more details glad you got it Friday :<)))))))))))


----------



## DavePolaschek

Here's what my non-swap package from Tony was:










It's a hand-cranked grinder. Looks to be in pretty good condition overall. Lots of surface rust, but no major pitting I can see. Going to finish disassembling it, then put it all in the plastic bucket while I wait for a quart bottle of evaporust to arrive early next week.

I'll probably end up getting a new stone for it once I've got it cleaned up and spinning smoothly again, but I've been pondering what to do for a low-speed grinding wheel. I've got two motorized grinders, but they're 3450 and 3600 rpm, so something that can spin slower will be a nice addition. Plus, my next trip to the lumber yard, I was planning to buy lumber for a grinder / sharpening bench and now I know I need to make that a little longer than I had initially planned.

Thanks, Tony! You're the GR8-est!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Here's what my non-swap package from Tony was:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a hand-cranked grinder. Looks to be in pretty good condition overall. Lots of surface rust, but no major pitting I can see. Going to finish disassembling it, then put it all in the plastic bucket while I wait for a quart bottle of evaporust to arrive early next week.
> 
> I'll probably end up getting a new stone for it once I've got it cleaned up and spinning smoothly again, but I've been pondering what to do for a low-speed grinding wheel. I've got two motorized grinders, but they're 3450 and 3600 rpm, so something that can spin slower will be a nice addition. Plus, my next trip to the lumber yard, I was planning to buy lumber for a grinder / sharpening bench and now I know I need to make that a little longer than I had initially planned.
> 
> Thanks, Tony! You're the GR8-est!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I'm glad you like it :<)))))))))


----------



## Keebler1

Dave this is the grinder I got from woodcraft and like it. If you catch it on sale you can get it for around $120


----------



## HokieKen

Very nice of you Tony! If anybody will use a hand-cranked grinder, Dave's the guy ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, Keebs, but with the hand-cranked one from Tony, I now have *three* grinders.

Got it completely apart this morning, and started collecting all my "rusty metal cleaning" tools into one place. There's enough of them that I decided to build a box to hold them, and there went the morning.










It's probably bigger than it needs to be, but I'm betting I'll eventually fill it up.

Also got the cole jaws for my lathe chuck, but they were a refurb and didn't include the little rubber bumpers, so I'll have to run to the hardware store for a bunch of m6 bolts and rubber stoppers after lunch.


----------



## Keebler1

I have shipped. Nathan what size panels can your cnc handle?


----------



## drsurfrat

And you were worried about being late… Nice job, can't wait to see what it is.


----------



## Lazyman

The machinable area is about 24×24" but it can fit about 2 more inches wide under gantry (x axis) and pretty much unlimited length (y-axis) as long as the area for machining fits under the 24×24 space as long as there is a way to clamp it down. You can theoretically machine a longer piece by breaking it up into tiles that fit within the 24×24 area.


----------



## Keebler1

Ok. Did you ever get it cutting the way it should?


----------



## EricFai

Just checked UPS Tracking, package us out for delivery today.


----------



## Lazyman

> Ok. Did you ever get it cutting the way it should?
> 
> - Keebler1


 A parameter change made it better but I still need to fiddle with it. I think that I am going to check all of the stepper motor couplings and make sure that they are all tight.


----------



## Lazyman

Delivery truck just arrived with a box of awesome. Mark me received!


----------



## JohnMcClure

Nathan, you told me but I forgot. What make and model is your CNC?


----------



## Lazyman

I have an older model Next Wave Shark (HD3). I bought it about 2.5 years ago from a guy who assembled it but never used it. He was downsizing and selling all of his tools and I got the machine for about what he would have paid for all of the accessories that came with it. He told me he had had it for less than a year and never used it. When I registered it (you have to do that to make the control software work), they told me that it had never been registered so he must have purchase new old stock.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Nice! Now I remember you announcing such a great acquisition.


----------



## HokieKen

Now that my swap package has been delivered, I can get back to finishing up Christmas gifts ;-) Some curly Maple and Katalox salt and pepper grinders.


----------



## pottz

damn, getting a jump on it or are you that far behind ?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Super nice Kenny.


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny what kits are you using? And what mandrel/bushings?


----------



## DavePolaschek

So the cole jaws arrived yesterday, but no rubber bumpers with them. So a trip to the hardware store to buy all of their m6-30 bolts, plus one more 35mm long one, and some sawing and drilling of wine corks, and I've finally got the bowl chucked up so I can finish the bottom.


----------



## Lazyman

I think that I would rough up those corks. They look kind of slippery. It wouldn't hurt to taper them a bit too…and keep the tail stock engaged as long as possible. You could probably taper by spinning them in the lathe or even with a drill and rubbing some sand paper.


----------



## pottz

> I think that I would rough up those corks. They look kind of slippery. It wouldn t hurt to taper them a bit too…and keep the tail stock engaged as long as possible. You could probably taper by spinning them in the lathe or even with a drill and rubbing some sand paper.
> 
> - Lazyman


+1 good idea,you dont want that bowl flying off.DAMHIKT !


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I think that I would rough up those corks.


They seem to work fine as is. Note that they're mostly natural corks and pretty soft, so when I crank down the chuck, I can see them deforming as they're pressed into the bowl. Plus I've got the tailstock pressing in when I'm turning anything but the very center.

The only real problem is that the lowest speed on my lathe is 600 rpm, and that's the maximum speed for the jaws. But they hold pretty well, as long as the chuck doesn't loosen. I'm using a Nova G3 chuck, so that's not a problem, but I wouldn't trust the Precision Midi with something this big.


----------



## HokieKen

Cole jaws get tailstock support when possible for me Dave. Even if it's just a piece of scrap used like a jam. Rubber will work better against preventing rotational slip but if you don't get too heavy handed I imagine the cork will work fine.

Keebler, I'm using the PSI one-handed grinder kits and bushings that I made myself. The instructions say to use a jam chuck but I like having the bushings so I know where the adjacent diameters are. Here is a set I made my mom a few Christmases back.


----------



## HokieKen

And no Pottz, I'm not ahead ;-) These are Christmas 2021 gifts…


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny I assume that is the same as the woodriver ones from woodcraft. How much to make me a set of bushings? Also what size mandrel are you using for them?


----------



## HokieKen

I just use my regular pen mandrel which is just under 1/4" Keebler. And it is the same kit Woodcraft sells but it's cheaper at PSI. And no problem on the bushings. How many you figure you'll make? I just made mine from aluminum but if you figure on making more than a dozen or so, you'll probably want some that are more durable. Just let me know.


----------



## bndawgs

I can vouch for Kenny's bushings. He made me a set and they worked perfectly.

Here's a set I made from cherry and maple


----------



## Bluenote38

Count me as shipped.


----------



## Woodmaster1

This what I use to finish the bottom it's cheaper than cole jaws.


----------



## Keebler1

I probably wont make a dozen so aluminmum sounds good to me.


----------



## HokieKen

I'll send a set your way next week Keebler.


----------



## pottz

wish i would have known you made bushings last xmas when i made 16 of em -lol. i used a jam chuck and it worked ok but the bushings sounds like a better way to go.


----------



## Keebler1

Thanks Kenny. I painted a set of pen blanks yesterday and epoxied the tubes in. Guess it was either too cold for the epoxy to cure, i didnt get the epoxy mixed correctly, or the paint didnt dry cause after turning and polishing them the tubes came out. Oops


----------



## HokieKen

You want a set of bushings too pottz?


----------



## pottz

> You want a set of bushings too pottz?
> 
> - HokieKen


no ive done all the salt n papper grinders i care to do.thank you though.


----------



## recycle1943

bushings, jaws, corks, mandrell - yeah, I'm not going to start turning, think I'll just stay in my rut but you guys have fun


----------



## HokieKen

Wait until you get into steady rests and laser hollowers and texturing tools and theead chasers and fluting jigs and pantographs and forming tools and….

Nevermind. Good call Dick ;-)


----------



## pottz

> Wait until you get into steady rests and laser hollowers and texturing tools and theead chasers and fluting jigs and pantographs and forming tools and….
> 
> Nevermind. Good call Dick ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


tell me about it.i blame my addiction on dave p,he coaxed me to get going.hey i was happy just turning a pen,now im a full blown addict-lol.


----------



## EricFai

Turning can be fun, there are so many ways one can create a beautiful piece. Yes, and addiction.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Don't forget the bandsaw for roughing blanks, the grinder with jigs for sharpening the umpty-jillion different bowl gouges, and the 25 different tools to hold sandpaper on some chunk of wood that's going round and round on the lathe!

Got the grinder that Tony sent me back together and working this morning. Took me about ten minutes to dress the wheel, and other than being a bit smaller than it originally was (there was a 1/16 deep gouge in the wheel almost all the way around), it's good as new. Woohoo! Movie to come, once my phone finishes uploading the version I already deleted to the cloud so it can throw it away.

Plus getting the grinder cleaned up pushed me to build a box to hold all my "rusty tool cleanup tools" in one place. That box got the first coat of oil on it, plus the hinge and latches this morning.


----------



## Lazyman

It is a good thing I didn't know what spinning is or I would have bought a spinning rig at an estate sale right after I got my first lathe. Had I known, I definitely would have bought it just because it looks pretty cool.


----------



## drsurfrat

Oh yea, I saw a gigantic spinning process a while ago, here is another one.


----------



## HokieKen

Powermatic made a spinning setup for my lathe but I have yet to ever run across any of the parts. If I did, I'd probably pick them up. I need the tools to do some more projects that I don't have time for…


----------



## EricFai

Nathan, neat video. I would presume that one could get addicted to it.


----------



## EarlS

> Oh yea, I saw a gigantic spinning process a while ago, here is another one.
> 
> - drsurfrat


I think you posted that youtube video to see if Kenny watched it for the pictures in the background.


----------



## Bluenote38

I used to work for a company that did spin forming. Interesting process and design.


----------



## HokieKen

Spinning is something I've never seen done in person but I really like the process. I wasn't even aware of it until a few years ago. I imagine that for the most part it's been largely replaced by die-extrusion processes and investment castings. But I can see it still being economical for some things. I'm especially intrigued by the copper spinning and how it could be worked into designs with wood. Steel looks like fun too but I imagine it requires a little more robust tooling and more practice. It looks like the tool rest would be simple enough to make and should work with the banjo on my lathe. I'll have to look at the forming tool construction in a little more detail. Might be worth exploring. Forms would be easy enough to make I imagine. But spun bowls/vases strike me kinda like turned ones. They're fun to make but you only need so many…

Earl, you just have to watch the video twice if you want to see the spinning process.


----------



## recycle1943

Yeah, I watched the video - definitely not made in the US of A OSHA would have had a fit, shorts, no protective guard, no eye protection, I could go on and on but still it's a very interesting process. That large one was scary watching it spin. I have to imagine it would be an enourmous amount of satisfaction on completion


----------



## Lazyman

> Powermatic made a spinning setup for my lathe but I have yet to ever run across any of the parts. If I did, I'd probably pick them up. I need the tools to do some more projects that I don't have time for…
> 
> - HokieKen


I think that the one that I saw at the estate sale was the Robert Sorby kit. I kicked myself later for not buying it but I doubt my mini-lathe at the time would have handled it anyway.


----------



## PCDub

Spinning! Well, ya learn something new every day!


----------



## Lazyman

Mark me shipped! Supposedly will be there by Thursday.


----------



## duckmilk

> Spinning! Well, ya learn something new every day!
> 
> - PCDub


Yup!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Does that leave JD as Tail End Charlie? Wonder if we might be able to reveal early.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Does that leave JD as Tail End Charlie? Wonder if we might be able to reveal early.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


would be GR8 :<)))))))

ANY ideas on next swap ? ?


----------



## duckmilk

ANY ideas on next swap ? ?

- GR8HUNTER
[/QUOTE]

Whatever it is, I'm out. Surgery scheduled for the 10th.


----------



## drsurfrat

> Does that leave JD as Tail End Charlie? Wonder if we might be able to reveal early.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Yes, but it's up to him, not fair to change a deadline.

With that said, I'd be happy to have the reveal the day after the final 'received' comes in.


----------



## HokieKen

Yes, absolutely keep the deadline where it is . I'm all in for an early reveal if everything gets got inbtime though


----------



## JD77

Tail-end Charlie! Sorry Dave. I'll get what I can wrapped up over the next couple nights and ship by Friday. I'll just tell my recipient to blame the peer-pressure and online trolls for my pitiful performance! And somehow Kenny is partly to blame as well…..that sounds pretty believable.


----------



## drsurfrat

No trolls here, and ignore what might look like peer pressure. With shipping as spotty as it has been,"'received" might take some time anyway.


----------



## Keebler1

> Tail-end Charlie! Sorry Dave. I ll get what I can wrapped up over the next couple nights and ship by Friday. I ll just tell my recipient to blame the peer-pressure and online trolls for my pitiful performance! And as usual Kenny is to blame …..that sounds pretty believable.
> 
> - JD77


There fixed it for you


----------



## DavePolaschek

Wasn't trying to pressure you JD.


----------



## EricFai

No pressure JD, this is a fun swap. And yes the shipping delays are another story.


----------



## EricFai

Here is an afterthought for this swap.

Wish I would have done this first on the swap.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Almost every swap I end up thinking of something I shoulda done for the swap, Eric. That's part of the reason I've run a few repeats, so I could go back and "do it right." But hey, if you want to run a segmented bowl swap or something like that, I bet you could jump in after the beer swap later in the summer…


----------



## EricFai

Thanks Dave, you have a way of appointing folks, and a good recommendation. I could give that some thought though, the swaps are fun. And if it's limited to segments, we might even get some of the other LJ's on board.

I would have to up my turning skills first.


----------



## DavePolaschek

It's sure not anything official, but I do tend to remember what folks have asked for and I pay attention to who might be interested in running a future swap.

For the next one, I've noticed DevinT asking about another plane swap, and I think it's been a while since we had a few of them like marking tools or screwdrivers or other specific tools. But I've been trying to decide if I'm going to go on a push to get a few projects around home done, or if I want to play in the next swap. I know what my sweetie would prefer, though…

Figuring we start the next one in late March, that puts us finishing up around Memorial Day. I'm not sure if Kenny wants an early beer swap, starting around Memorial Day, or a late one, finishing up around Labor Day. I dunno… just a few ideas rattling around my brain.


----------



## JD77

> Wasn't trying to pressure you JD.


No worries Dave, I was kidding. With shipping what it is, I had already set Friday as my last day to ship. I've never been part of a swap where everyone finished early, so I didn't know that was something we did.


----------



## DavePolaschek

We've only had an early reveal once or twice in all the swaps I've been in, JD. Usually we think there's a possibility, but either someone has a time crunch that pushes them to the deadline or a package gets redirected by usps and takes an extra week because it went the long way around.


----------



## Lazyman

Yeah, All these early shippers ruin everything for procrastinators like me but I don't have to run faster than the bear-just you JD! ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

Not sure whether I will join the next swap or not. For her birthday, which was in December (or was it for xmas), my wife asked me to refinish 6 mid century modern chairs for her. Chairs are the worst when it comes to refinishing. I might have to do that one with one hand (pay someone to do it). Now that I've finished, I can get back to making sure my CNC is working right and finally add the leg vise to my new work bench. I also plan to add a cabinet to the bench and I want to make a cabinet for my CNC stand.


----------



## Woodmaster1

> It is a good thing I didn t know what spinning is or I would have bought a spinning rig at an estate sale right after I got my first lathe. Had I known, I definitely would have bought it just because it looks pretty cool.
> 
> - Lazyman


I had a spinning lathe in the metal shop where I taught. I had the students do one spinning project in the general metals class.


----------



## Bluenote38

> Here is an afterthought for this swap.
> 
> Wish I would have done this first on the swap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Eric


I could have used one of those this time around….


----------



## EricFai

Going out to the shop later to test it out for accuracy.


----------



## EarlS

Duck - You have 9 days to make something for the swap. Then you can be the first one done.

I did see an couple ideas for shop tools and accessories that looked interesting if that was going to be the next swap.

JD - always blame Kenny.


----------



## Lazyman

> Going out to the shop later to test it out for accuracy.
> 
> - Eric


What I have seen people do is make/buy wedges with precises angles for doing the setup.


----------



## EricFai

Nathan, yes I have seen those, but I can be cheap at times. I went to the hardware store yesterday, they had the star knobs for $4, I passed. I did get the carriage bolts and t-nut for .32, since I had $5 off coupon.

The sled itself was made from salvaged wood. And I do have hard board left overs in the shop. So for less than a buck, not a bad deal.


----------



## HokieKen

People buy wedgies? And all those years in jr. high and high school I was just handing them out for free!


----------



## JD77

> JD - always blame Kenny.
> 
> - EarlS


Earl, even Kenny blames Kenny!



> What I have seen people do is make/buy wedges with precises angles for doing the setup.
> 
> - Lazyman


I would think a set of setup wedges cut on a CNC would be an awesome shoptool swap idea. Would a 3-d printed wedge tend to shrink as it cooled? I keep thinking about jumping into those, but like Eric, I'm kinda "frugal". Maybe this year…


----------



## Lazyman

Yep. When I finally get around to trying a segmented turning, I will likely use my CNC to make the wedges, though the ringmaster is an easier approach to segmented turning.

I suppose if you are cutting plastic on the CNC, the heat could cause some distortion (never tried it) but I would probably just make them from some nice plywood.


----------



## Keebler1

JD if I had some angles and sizes of the wedges needed I can try and print some when my printers get back up and running. Parts are in for them. Are you any good with cad software to create an stl file? I was looking at segmented turning before I got my printer never thought about 3d printing the wedges


----------



## Lazyman

It would be a 2 minute exercise to make some printable wedges in Sketchup. Just as easy to design the vectors for the CNC.

BTW, you do have to be careful that the 3D printed ones don't warp. Thin things like that can sort of curl up at the corners.


----------



## HokieKen

You should be able to machine those from HDPE cutting boards without a problem Nathan. Just use a 2 flute cutter and cut it fast and heat build up should be a non-issue.

I'm not sure I understand the sled though Eric? I watched a video using his "wedgie sled" with his wedges and he only has one adjustable fence on his. What's the purpose of the second fence on yours? Nevermind, just found another video that shows using both fences. But why couldn't you just flip the board after each cut rather than needing a second fence?


----------



## Lazyman

IIRC, I think that the main reason for 2 fences is the ease in setting the angle exactly using the wedges. With one fence you have to use the edge or blade as your reference but with 2 fences and the wedge setup blocks, you set them relative to each other and eliminate any gaps. Something like that anyway.


----------



## Keebler1

Nathan 1/4" thick with 10% infill and the 3d printed one wont warp. If you want to create a stl file for me Nathan I would be happy to run that first on my printer after I replace my hot end and extruder. I have plenty of extra filament and I may print it in petg. Need something to test my setup before starting on my next sold piece to make sure it is printing correctly. D9nt have my laptop with me otherwise I would play around with fusion


----------



## HokieKen

> IIRC, I think that the main reason for 2 fences is the ease in setting the angle exactly using the wedges. With one fence you have to use the edge or blade as your reference but with 2 fences and the wedge setup blocks, you set them relative to each other and eliminate any gaps. Something like that anyway.
> 
> - Lazyman


That makes sense now that you say that Nathan. When I saw the initial setup with the single fence, he did use the blade as reference for the wedge. But if you had two fences, it wouldn't really matter how they were set in reference to the blade as long as the angle between them was correct.

I've only made one segmented piece and just used my Incra miter gauge to cut the segments. I was surprised how good the fit was but there were some minor gaps in spots. If a guy was going to do a lot of segmented turning, I'd definitely put that sled at the top of my to-do list.

A fella could buy a full set of angle blocks for less than one of the 4 piece wedge sets and be able to set pretty much any angle he wanted.


----------



## Lazyman

Keebler, How big do you want it? I guess it might not matter since you can probably re-scale it in the slicer? I guess I need to know what angle too.

BTW, you really need to learn one of the 3D design tools to go along with all of your 3D printers.  I highly recommend Onshape for anyone learning from scratch. It is better for 3D printing than Sketchup. Easier to learn than Fusion 360 (their online classes are good (each one is short enough to do several in an evening for you working stiffs) and as long as you don't mind your designs being public in the cloud it is free. They also have a free iPad app, though you want to use a stylus for that.


----------



## Keebler1

I am slowly working on learning fusion but it is going slow. Eric has the sled so whatever angle he wants. Not sure what size they normally are. I think 3" x 3" x 1/4" would work fine for it


----------



## EricFai

The wedges I made are just out of card board. Once I have the cuts dialed in, I'll cut the solid ones out of 1/8" hardboard. They will be the full width of the sled.

Kenny, yes the 2 fences help with set up, and the fact that you don't have to flip the board over to cut. I will see how it goes later. Making an adjustable stop block today. Fitting it into the other miter slot.

I am one for jigs, they just seem to make setup so much easier. More so after I found out the miter saw was just a wee bit off.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Yep. When I finally get around to trying a segmented turning, I will likely use my CNC to make the wedges, though the ringmaster is an easier approach to segmented turning.


I'm having a hard time waiting for reveals… I didn't use a wedgie sled or a ringmaster, but I did similar techniques manually.

On the bandsaw front, I finally cancelled my Laguna and ordered a little 10" Grizzly. I thought about it and with my gravel driveway, having a big bandsaw delivered will be a headache. And the Grizzly 10" 1/2 HP should be enough for all of my needs *except* the big resaw / milling tasks. I'll probably put some effort into getting my Delta / Rockwell fixed up and tuned for resawing.

Ok. Back to finishing on the cholla bowl. It's getting closer. The corks on my cole jaws worked great, even without a tailstock, but I was mostly sanding or doing just a tiny bit of shear-scraping on the bottom.


----------



## duckmilk

Reveals on the 12th. Dang, I'm going to have to learn to use my computer mouse left-handed to see them :-(
Well, I guess it will be easier than learning to wipe left-handed ;-)))

Like Dave, I'm excited to see what everyone got.


----------



## HokieKen

Just don't get confused and wipe with your mouse Duck!


----------



## EricFai

I think all of are impatiently waiting for the reveals.


----------



## HokieKen

Some of us are still giddily awaiting a R Eric )


----------



## DavePolaschek

Get a bidet and wipe no-handed, Duck?

Finally getting the new fuel pump on the BMW tomorrow. They recalled it over a year ago saying, "don't ride it, it could catch fire." Sure hope it doesn't on the way to the dealer. And hope they don't sell the pump out from under me for a second time.

Then, since it's going to be mid-60s with almost no wind, we're going hiking around the old turquoise mines at Cerrillos Hills State Park, followed by dinner somewhere out. So it'll be Thursday or Friday before I finish off the cholla bowl. I'll try to have some more pictures so y'all have something to look at before reveal day, though.

Oh, and I need to remember to take pictures of the goodies I got one of these days. Wouldn't do to skimp on the pictures of such swell new toys.


----------



## EricFai

Thanks for the reminder Dave, I need to do the same. I'll be out if town next week.

2nd Grand-daughter was born this evening, so we are going for a visit.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Congrats Eric!


----------



## EricFai

Thanks Dave,

There is going to be 2 more grand-kids later in the year.


----------



## duckmilk

Congrats on a new family member Eric!


----------



## EricFai

Thanks Duck. Heading to Mississippi on Friday, not looking forward to driving through Atlanta though.


----------



## pottz

> Thanks Dave,
> 
> There is going to be 2 more grand-kids later in the year.
> 
> - Eric


sounds like you might want to start making toys bud ?


----------



## bndawgs

Congratulations Eric. Speaking of toys, I got an order of post office doors today. Going to try to a couple of Jeff's PO door bank trucks.


----------



## Woodmaster1

I make my segments using this setup.


----------



## drsurfrat

Wow, that looks really precise. It partially explains the precision in your bowls…



> I make my segments using this setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Woodmaster1


----------



## drsurfrat

Ooooo, I found something cool to make. A Japanese inkpot-. This on is only $10 and $25 shipping from Japan - that is amazing all by itself.


----------



## EricFai

Pottz, yes the shop is going to get really busy. Between the better half and I, we will have 9 grandkids after this year. And I have some ideas floating around in my head for toys and the such.

Thanks Steve.


----------



## EarlS

> Some of us are still giddily awaiting a R Eric )
> 
> - HokieKen


I hope Kenny gets his R soon. The kids on his block are still in school so I'm sure the parents are a little concerned that their kiddos have to walk past the crazy man wearing nothing but a green cape that is hanging out by the mailbox. At some point Kenny's mailman is also going to need therapy.


----------



## EarlS

> I make my segments using this setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Woodmaster1


What brand is that sled?


----------



## bndawgs

That's an incra 5000 or something like that


----------



## recycle1943

Earl, here's a link my shop is loaded with Incra tools. The table saw fence will allow a .001 adjustment with the micro 
https://www.incrementaltools.com
I usually call - really nice people and GREAT customer service


----------



## HokieKen

> Ooooo, I found something cool to make. A Japanese inkpot-. This on is only $10 and $25 shipping from Japan - that is amazing all by itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - drsurfrat


Mafe posted a blog on making one of those Mike. It is a really neat concept and would be a fun build. I'd never use it but it would be fun to make


----------



## HokieKen

Eric, congratulations! I've never been much of a "kid person" but my granddaughter is my favorite person in the world. The grandsons are okay too I guess. But I'd sell them in a pinch.

Earl if they didn't want their kids to see naked mailbox dwellers they should have bought the house before I did. They have no one to blame but themselves.


----------



## EricFai

Thanks Kenny, yes the grandkids are fun, the oldest is 5.


----------



## adot45

Congratulations on the new family member Eric!


----------



## Bluenote38

Dang - FedEx package delayed so my recipient won't be getting it today. Looks more like Thursday if the winds and tides are with us.


----------



## EricFai

Thanks Dave.

Hey that wedgie sled I put together is going to work out quite well. Tested 4 of the wedges I cut out and 3 are spot on, of course those were an whole number angle. This is going to be fun.


----------



## Keebler1

Nice Eric. At some point I am going to build me one of those


----------



## pottz

> Pottz, yes the shop is going to get really busy. Between the better half and I, we will have 9 grandkids after this year. And I have some ideas floating around in my head for toys and the such.
> 
> Thanks Steve.
> 
> - Eric


sounds like your gonna need the help from some elves maybe ?


----------



## therealSteveN

Eric congrats on the new fambly members. A friend says Grandkids are the only thing about being old, that isn't painful.


----------



## adot45

> Thanks Dave.
> 
> Hey that wedgie sled I put together is going to work out quite well. Tested 4 of the wedges I cut out and 3 are spot on, of course those were an whole number angle. This is going to be fun.
> 
> - Eric


Hey, glad to hear that your wedges are accurate. I tried making some and it just didn't work out for me. If I knew somebody with a CNC machine I'd work something out with them. There are CNC patterns/files available on ETSY for instant download but since I'm left to my own devices, I just bought them as I needed them.


----------



## EricFai

The ReslSteve, thank you. Yes the only thing that does not make you older. But I am still young at heart.


----------



## Lazyman

> Thanks Dave.
> 
> Hey that wedgie sled I put together is going to work out quite well. Tested 4 of the wedges I cut out and 3 are spot on, of course those were an whole number angle. This is going to be fun.
> 
> - Eric


The proof will be when you make enough for a complete ring and it closes with no gaps or adjustments. I think that even 1/10th of a degree off, which is almost not measurable without some fine tools, on a 8 segment ring 8" in diameter will add up to almost a 1/16" gap. It is easy enough to fix that by gluing half rings and sanding them flat but with an accurate wedge, that should not be necessary.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, measuring angles to a high degree of precision is not a simple task at all. For me, if I need to be closer than .1 degrees it involves very specialized tools.


----------



## EricFai

As I was testing, I cut all of the blocks to get a complete ring, 20, 30 and 36 gave me a tight fit all the way around. The 24 was off a tad bit, need to make a few adjustments to that one.

That is a bunch of blocks to sand an glue. But I think the outcome will be worth it in the long run.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Congrats, Eric! GrandSpuds are the best, I hear. You can do things like feed them jello and salsa and take them for a ride on the tilt-a-whirl, and when they hurl, just hand them back to the parent. "Grandpa needs a nap now." ;-)

Replacing the fuel pump on the bike went smoothly. Including the 20 minute drive to the dealership, I'm all done and home again in under 3 hours, even though Apple Maps and the Garmin on the bike told me to go to an address almost 20 miles across town (hint, Camino Edward Ortiz in 87507 is not the same street as Camino Ortiz in 87506). Glad I don't depend on technology without running at least a minimal sanity check on it.


----------



## EricFai

Thanks Dave, yes those fair rides can be a blast. I did something like that years ago with neices and nephews, one one of those spinning apples. I had 4 of them plastered up against wall.


----------



## Lazyman

Once I (if I ever) get my CNC cutting accurately again, I don't mind cutting some wedges for anyone.

I put a new router mount on my CNC and re-trammed (basically means make sure that the router is level to the bed) Not perfect but probably good enough. I think that the 2" diameter bit I use to skim the spoil board is off by about 1-thou from front to back, which means that I overshot.


----------



## Woodmaster1

> Ooooo, I found something cool to make. A Japanese inkpot-. This on is only $10 and $25 shipping from Japan - that is amazing all by itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - drsurfrat


I got one in a swap so there was no shipping charges. It looks nice on my shelf of swap items.


----------



## EricFai

Be careful Nathan, someone might take you up on that offer. Your a good Lad.


----------



## Lazyman

Well Eric, I plan to eventually make some for myself so it won't hard to crank out a few extras.


----------



## EricFai

I hear ya, a complete set is 9, of course of you wanted to do a different number of sides, say like a odd number.

My plan was for 8, 12, 16, 20, 24, 30, 36, 40 and 48. The 20 gives you almost a perfect circle.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I absolutely want to try a segmented bowl at some point. Never have. I would probably cut the actual segmented pieces out on the origin I imagine instead of relying on the table saw. I imagine I can find angle for X diameter etc online somewhere and make a file.

Good on you for the offer Nathan.


----------



## EricFai

Dave, a good resource is. www.woodturnersresource.com

That have a segment calculator where you input the number of sides, diameter of the ring, and the wall thickness. It will spit out the length of the segment (inside and outside), width, and angle. And it's free.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Eric that looks like an awesome app! I'm not on android so that's a no go for me unfortunately. I did a quick search on the App Store and didn't see anything equivalent.


----------



## EricFai

Dave, you should be able to use it online without downloading. I just bookmarked it. Another one I have bookmarked is blocklayer.com that is more for construction but it has a calculator too. Concrete to stair rails and figuring the balister soacing.


----------



## pottz

> Dave, you should be able to use it online without downloading. I just bookmarked it. Another one I have bookmarked is blocklayer.com that is more for construction but it has a calculator too. Concrete to stair rails and figuring the balister soacing.
> 
> - Eric


yeah you just go online,i just checked it out.probably a lot easier than reading small numbers on a cell phone.


----------



## pottz

> Dave, you should be able to use it online without downloading. I just bookmarked it. Another one I have bookmarked is blocklayer.com that is more for construction but it has a calculator too. Concrete to stair rails and figuring the balister soacing.
> 
> - Eric


yeah you just go online,i just checked it out.probably a lot easier than reading small numbers on a cell phone.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I see it now fellas. Thanks! I just saw the android and didn't read down to the "online" part.

That will be awesome, thank you.


----------



## EricFai

Your welcome Dave, we are here to share ideas.


----------



## Bluenote38

Looks like my recipient is getting a package later today.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Don't know if y'all heard about the excitement here yesterday, but a guy kidnapped a woman then tried to flee from police by heading the wrong way on I-25. He crashed, along with an innocent bystander and two cop cars that were in pursuit a little after 11am yesterday (just after I rode through there on my motorcycle) and the interstate and the parallel old highway were closed until after 10pm. There were hundreds of semis parked on city streets in Santa Fe waiting for the freeway to reopen during evening rush hour.

I always make a point of knowing the back roads around where I live, so we were able to get home from our dinner in town, but I was on my last alternate route. If that had been closed, we would've had to either off-road or be extremely naughty and drive home on the bike path. Or sleep in town.

But pretty much any package going through Santa Fe or Albuquerque has at least a one-day delay due to the freeway closure. If it ain't one thing, it's a mother.


----------



## HokieKen

I told you to leave that woman alone Dave.


----------



## EricFai

The world is getting crazier. We are in an area where there is a lot of human trafficking. Not to mention the drug problems.


----------



## Lazyman

Some unlucky recipient should be getting my package today. Says out for delivery.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Some unlucky recipient should be getting my package today. Says out for delivery.
> 
> - Lazyman


i have a feeling *NO ONE* will be unlucky in this swap *CANT WAIT* 4 REVEALS :<))))))))))))


----------



## recycle1943

> Some unlucky recipient should be getting my package today. Says out for delivery.
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> i have a feeling *NO ONE* will be unlucky in this swap *CANT WAIT* 4 REVEALS :<))))))))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Not too sure about that Tony - 'cause I sent a box of saw dust to my victim but I did try to stack it in a respectable manner. However, you know how boxes are handled by USPS, the stack may have turned into a pile


----------



## bigblockyeti

> The world is getting crazier. We are in an area where there is a lot of human trafficking. Not to mention the drug problems.
> 
> - Eric


Tell me about it, Rolling Thunder needs to be more spontaneous and more frequent.


----------



## EricFai

Must be a box full of dowels or tooth picks.


----------



## Bluenote38

> Some unlucky recipient should be getting my package today. Says out for delivery.
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> i have a feeling *NO ONE* will be unlucky in this swap *CANT WAIT* 4 REVEALS :<))))))))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> Not too sure about that Tony - cause I sent a box of saw dust to my victim but I did try to stack it in a respectable manner. However, you know how boxes are handled by USPS, the stack may have turned into a pile
> 
> - recycle1943


Hey, I at least glued all my chips together - no shifting that way


----------



## Lazyman

> Must be a box full of dowels or tooth picks.
> 
> - Eric


Doh! I knew I forgot to put something in the box.


----------



## EricFai

I think my shaving, majacical came together during shipping.


----------



## Lazyman

Here is a new one for me. Using a block plane like a skew on the lathe.


----------



## HokieKen

Interesting Nathan. I'm not sure why you wouldn't just use a skew though. The carbon steel blade in that plane is going to dull a whole lot faster than a HSS skew chisel.


----------



## pottz

> Must be a box full of dowels or tooth picks.
> 
> - Eric
> 
> Doh! I knew I forgot to put something in the box.
> 
> - Lazyman


i just sent a bunch of scraps with a small bottle of glue and a how to video on turning.i figured that way my guy could get what he really wants !


----------



## pottz

> Interesting Nathan. I m not sure why you wouldn t just use a skew though. The carbon steel blade in that plane is going to dull a whole lot faster than a HSS skew chisel.
> 
> - HokieKen


yeah makes no sense,he just needs to learn how to turn properly.ill bet he uses a chisel for parting and shaping.i wish i would have seen this earlier,could have saved a lot of money on lathe tools !


----------



## EricFai

Looks like the guy almost got his hand struck by the chuck. Don't think OSHA would approve.


----------



## Bluenote38

Well now the crying can start…


----------



## EricFai

Did Doc edit the list? I cannot tell if everyone has received.

Guess we will see what he says later.

Don't forget the photos. I still need to take one of the bonus item.


----------



## EarlS

Good thing I stayed out of this one.

It's been quite a week. I managed to almost drive the car into the garage with the bike still on top of it. I just about had to let the air out of the car tires to get the bike seat out of the soffit. In the midst of trying to figure out what to do I decided that maybe I should stay out of the shop for the rest of the evening.

SWMBO watched me drive in and told me afterward "I was wondering if you were going to stop".

Anyone need a slightly used Thule bike rack and roof system for a Subaru CrossTrek? Fortunately, the bike it titanium so I don't think it was damaged.


----------



## HokieKen

My uncle was an avid cyclist before he passed Earl. He had a couple of near misses like that long ago. So for the last 30 years or so of his life, there was a tennis ball on a rope suspended from the ceiling in his garage. When I was a kid I asked him why and he said when he saw that ball hanging there it reminded him to look and see whether his bike was on its hook or if he needed to stop and take it off his roof rack. Maybe you need a tennis ball ;-)

Eric - unless something is waiting when I get home tonight, I still haven't received and I'm sure there are a couple of others too. Ship deadline isn't until Saturday so we have a little ways to go yet.


----------



## EricFai

Earl, just think of the insurance commercials.

Yea, shipping delivery is Saturday, with next weekend being reveals. Just want to see what the have done. You know like a kid in a candy store.


----------



## Lazyman

A buddy of mine drove all the way into his garage with his bike on the roof of his van. It was a quick way to get it and the rack off.



> Interesting Nathan. I m not sure why you wouldn t just use a skew though. The carbon steel blade in that plane is going to dull a whole lot faster than a HSS skew chisel.
> 
> - HokieKen


 I guess this for anyone who thinks of the skew as a devils toothpick. Also, it might be easier the get a perfect cylinder with the sole of the plane regulating the cut?.


----------



## HokieKen

That's a good point Nathan. I hadn't thought about using it to get a flatter surface. I guess it would be helpful in that regard.


----------



## drsurfrat

How is it your are sending at 6:24, when it is 3:20 east coast time? Are we on GMT?

I have updated everything I know of, except Bill's 'received', I will wait to actually hear form the recipient.

edit: now it says 1:24…


----------



## recycle1943

> Must be a box full of dowels or tooth picks.
> 
> - Eric
> 
> Doh! I knew I forgot to put something in the box.
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> i just sent a bunch of scraps with a small bottle of glue and *a how to video* on turning.i figured that way my guy could get what he really wants !
> 
> - pottz


You sent a video ? I should have at least put a note with my package because it was obvious there was some assembly required - hope he can figure it out or the whole concept will be lost


----------



## drsurfrat

And I forgot the glitter!


----------



## Keebler1

Dont worry I sent enough glitter in my package to cover for thise that forgot


----------



## EricFai

I should have used shavings instead of bubble wrap. So one could through it through the room just like in "Christmas Story" when the lamp arrived.


----------



## Lazyman

I just hope that my packing job was good enough that there is no (re) assembly required. It turned out pretty fragile. In hindsight, I should have made some dowels to put in the corners to make it more crush proof. I am actually most worried about the glass and liquid part of the package.


----------



## JD77

Wow! 90 comments since I last visited. I can be marked as received and tomorrow I can be marked shipped. Not only was I last, I was upside-down! I do have my pride so I at least sealed my package closed before opening the one I have received, (and only then to check the letter to make sure that it was a swap item). I refuse to enjoy my new gift before even shipping mine.

You guys have been great again and I look forward to the reveals!
-JD


----------



## EricFai

You did good JD, it has been a fun swap.

Who knows there might be another one in the fall.


----------



## drsurfrat

Everyone will have shipped by tomorrow, so now the last four just need to let me know when you've received.

then we can reveal!


----------



## pottz

> Must be a box full of dowels or tooth picks.
> 
> - Eric
> 
> Doh! I knew I forgot to put something in the box.
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> i just sent a bunch of scraps with a small bottle of glue and *a how to video* on turning.i figured that way my guy could get what he really wants !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> You sent a video ? I should have at least put a note with my package because it was obvious there was some assembly required - hope he can figure it out or the whole concept will be lost
> 
> - recycle1943


well i hope your guys not that stupid ? ya never know dick !


----------



## pottz

> You did good JD, it has been a fun swap.
> 
> Who knows there might be another one in the fall.
> 
> - Eric


the fall ?


----------



## pottz

> Everyone will have shipped by tomorrow, so now the last four just need to let me know when you ve received.
> 
> then we can reveal!
> 
> - drsurfrat


wooo hoooo ive champagne on ice right now !


----------



## Lazyman

No shame in being last to ship, JD. In fact you aren't late- you are early. If it had been me, I might have waited until the last ship date just to make everyone wait…but I can be an ass sometimes.


----------



## pottz

im a little concerned my guy should have gotten his last week,but i dont see an® ? waiting to hear back !


----------



## EricFai

I think the beer swap is coming up next Pottz.


----------



## HokieKen

You can give me a big fat R Mike! And a good'un it is!


----------



## HokieKen

Beer swap won't be until July/August. We can squeeze a spring swap in before then


----------



## EricFai

The reveal sounds like it is going to show some assume turnings


----------



## pottz

> Beer swap won't be until July/August. We can squeeze a spring swap in before then
> 
> - HokieKen


now your talkin kenny.but damn im gettin thirsty !


----------



## Lazyman

Every swap *can be* a beer swap.

BTW Pottz, does the shipment tracking show delivered? All I can say is that you didn't ship it to me.


----------



## pottz

> Every swap *can be* a beer swap.
> 
> BTW Pottz, does the shipment tracking show delivered? All I can say is that you didn t ship it to me.
> 
> - Lazyman


i think beer should be included in every swap.or wine.or a "good" bottle of any liqour ?

i wanted to ! luv ya my friend ;-)

ill check tomorrow.


----------



## EricFai

I could go for a good bourbon!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Yep, usually a spring swap before the beer swap.


----------



## bndawgs

> I could go for a good bourbon!
> 
> - Eric


Like one of these?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, we've got at least one more swap before the beer swap. Maybe two.

I mentioned it a couple days ago. The only concrete idea I've heard of so far is another plane swap, but there are a whole slew of specific tool swaps that haven't been done for a few years. But I was also thinking another knife swap might not be a horrible idea.


----------



## EricFai

Tool swap sounds like a good one Dave. I have to think about it though. Better half says I need to cool it with the swaps, start build things for craft shows. My response is that I get some cool things in return and I am learning new techniques.


----------



## drsurfrat

> Like one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Steve


I think this is a good example related to tool boxes - no matter what size you make it, there is always a couple more tools there's no room for…

I've always been a Scotch drinker myself, but don't have a shelf like *that* to brag about.


----------



## drsurfrat

*Keebs, Recycle and Bill B* - when you receive, let me know and we can get the show on the road. Or if I brainfarted, let me know you already told me…


----------



## mikeacg

> You can give me a big fat R Mike! And a good'un it is!
> - HokieKen


Here you go Kenny!










Mike


----------



## recycle1943

no *R* for me - I live so far away from civilization that I don't even have a mailman so all I can do is hope ‹(•¿•)›


----------



## Bluenote38

I'm waiting with excitement. But based on the delay with mine and the super sketchy "get it tomorrow" deliveries with Amazon…


----------



## Bluenote38

> no *R* for me - I live so far away from civilization that I don t even have a mailman so all I can do is hope ‹(•¿•)›
> 
> - recycle1943


I'm sure Yours is in that one horse Amish buggy heading to you across Ohio as you read this.


----------



## recycle1943

> no *R* for me - I live so far away from civilization that I don t even have a mailman so all I can do is hope ‹(•¿•)›
> 
> - recycle1943
> 
> I'm sure Yours is in that one horse Amish buggy heading to you across Ohio as you read this.
> 
> - Bill Berklich


well, if it's that buggy on Rt.62 out of Berlin Ohio you guys might as well go on. That's a loooong windy road with several amish restaurants on the way.


----------



## bndawgs

> Like one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Steve
> 
> I think this is a good example related to tool boxes - no matter what size you make it, there is always a couple more tools there s no room for…
> 
> I ve always been a Scotch drinker myself, but don t have a shelf like *that* to brag about.
> 
> - drsurfrat


The sad part is that I couldn't get everything in one shot. I have another shelf with more bottles on it.

I'd like to design a side table that would double as a whiskey cabinet that I could put next to my recliner.


----------



## HokieKen

I was really late getting home last night and really whipped by the time I got there so I didn't get my package until 9pm or so. I helped my son move a new refrigerator into his house. Naturally the fridge weighed 400 lbs, his kitchen is on the second floor, and the fridge with the doors removed was exactly the same width as the door way. You know how sometimes you have those moments where something just slaps you in the face and says "s$!t, I'm not 25 anymore!" I hate those ;-)

I'd move it again if I had to though to get the swap package I got  The main attraction is spectacular and the "bonus" immediately became one of my favorite things. You'll have to wait for reveals to learn more ;-)



> ... Better half says I need to cool it with the swaps…
> 
> - Eric


My wife has said this before when I complain about not having time to get everything done that I need to. "Well if you quit that swap would you be able to?" And don't get me wrong, she never complains that I don't get stuff done, she's genuinely trying to be helpful with such suggestions ;-) But I tell her, that time spent on swap items is time I take away from watching TV or going to the gym or sitting on the porch with a beer or even sleeping. I even took a vacation day once to finish up a swap package. So to me, swaps are my "free" time, not time that I would otherwise be doing something more important. I've also gotten pretty good about skipping swaps when I know I won't have time to do it and enjoy doing it. If it's not enjoyable for me, I better be getting paid for it. If I'm not getting paid then I refuse to stress about it and would rather skip a swap here and there.

Speaking of, I'll be skipping the next one I'm sure. I hope it's not planes because I really want in on the next plane swap  I still have the plane I started last spring for the swap before I had to drop. I have all the materials and my drawings sitting together just waiting to be resumed 

Another suggestion for a tool swap is screwdrivers. That was the first swap I ever did on this site and we only did it once. It's great fun, allows a lot of creativity and is something everybody can always use more of. Knives are a good idea too but again, I hope I don't have to sit out a knife swap ;-)


----------



## bndawgs

question about calipers. what would be a fair price for these?










Consolidated Tool Works, NYC Listed for $25

Seller also has an inside set for $20. Same condition Would $30 be a fair price? I feel anymore and I might as well get a grizzly 3 pack set for the same price.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

So from what I'm reading we need to do a plane and screwdriver swap?


----------



## HokieKen

Too much IMO Steve. You should be able to get spring calipers for less than $10 on Ebay.


----------



## MikeB_UK

> So from what I'm reading we need to do a plane and screwdriver swap?
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


You missed a knife swap there, gonna be tricky to do all these in the next couple of months


----------



## bndawgs

> Too much IMO Steve. You should be able to get spring calipers for less than $10 on Ebay.
> 
> - HokieKen


Thanks Kenny.

Do you think $30 for the pair is still too high?

Edit: Sorry, can't do math. Yeah, maybe I'll off him $25 for the pair and see what he says.


----------



## HokieKen

Unless there's something special about them, I think it's a bit high but not unreasonable. If I needed a pair that size and liked those, I wouldn't loose any sleep over paying $30 for them.


----------



## recycle1943

some of you already know that the only thing that comes to mind when plane is mentioned is this


----------



## DavePolaschek

I was thinking if I'm going to run the plane swap, it won't be the next one. But I'm going to be involved in the Eldorado Studio Tour the last weekend of September, and I will definitely have a bunch of work then getting ready, since I'll also be sharing my space with a neighbor of mine who does painting, and we'll need to get our garage in shape for people to come in and look at art.

On a screwdriver swap, I bet we could get cooperation from Grace again if people were interested. But someone would need to work on setting that up…

I think a general "tool swap" would be less interesting to me. There's too broad of a range of projects and it's too easy to make something elaborate and get a chisel in return and feel shorted. Not that here's anything wrong with a chisel, but…


----------



## pottz




----------



## Lazyman

Wooden plane's, Dick:


----------



## pottz

ok checked ups and my swap was delivered,my guy just doesn't know it yet.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I've been home all morning pottz, nothing has been delivered.


----------



## pottz

> I've been home all morning pottz, nothing has been delivered.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


look behind the blue flower pot next to the garden gnome ?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Cat poo pottz? You sent cat poo? A-hole.


----------



## pottz

> Cat poo pottz? You sent cat poo? A-hole.
> 
> 
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


hey your supposed to wait for reveal day !


----------



## recycle1943

> Wooden plane s, Dick:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Lazyman


that's what I meant Nathan - I get things mixed up


----------



## recycle1943

> ok checked ups and my swap was delivered,my guy just doesn t know it yet.
> 
> - pottz


nothing here either but I our ups driver might be on vacation so nothing til he gets back


----------



## pottz

> ok checked ups and my swap was delivered,my guy just doesn t know it yet.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> nothing here either but I our ups driver might be on vacation so nothing til he gets back
> 
> - recycle1943


there is no backup guy.so when your driver is out you get no deliveries ?


----------



## Bluenote38

> I could go for a good bourbon!
> 
> - Eric
> 
> Like one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Steve


HMMMM… maybe a bourbon swap?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, that was a good morning in the shop. Got the dust sensor mounted in my Super Dust Deputy (the 4 incher with the 15 gallon drum, which might just hold a tall kitchen garbage bag), which got connected to the Harbor Freight 1HP dust collector. Then I set up my new baby bandsaw (the Grizzly G0948 which I'm pretty happy with for the price, review to follow once I've had time to use it more and build a stand to lift it up to a height where adults can use it while standing up) and got that connected to the new dust collector. Almost zero dust made it into the room when cutting 3/4 pine, which was one of the goals for this tailed apprentice.

Haven't seen anyone volunteering to run the next swap yet. Maybe the next one will be the beer swap in the summer.


----------



## Keebler1

Do we want 1 or 2 swaps between now and beer swap? I might not join next swap but I can run one


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Not saying I'm joining but the next swap signups should be up asap if you want two.


----------



## Keebler1

Will put one together this weekend and if my dates are spread out too much we can change them as needed . It will be a screwdriver/marking tool swap. Nothing too hard or challenging but should get some interesting stuff


----------



## Keebler1

Im thinking later in the year doing a lamp/light swap what do yall think? How much interest is there for a swap like that?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Screwdriver/marking tool is decent.

I personally don't think I would join a swap that isn't a shop tool. Seeing how good you all are at bowls the last thing I need is one of those in my house making my junk look even worse. Just sayin.


----------



## EricFai

Steve, I like the bourbon shelf there. Some time back there was a project posted of a parlor cabinet designed to look like something back in the 20's. That might fit the bill for you.


----------



## EricFai

Screw drivers and Marking Tools. That is still lathe work. I will have to think about that one.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm with Dave. I prefer to join in on tool swaps rather than other kinds. The stuff folks make is always fantastic and fun but I'm always worried that whatever I do won't fit into their decor or their wife won't like it or whatever. By the same token, if somebody makes me a lamp and my wife says "it's nice but it doesn't match any of our furniture" then it'll end up in my office and be wasted with nobody but me to appreciate it. On the other hand, if you send me a beer mug or a tool, you can rest assured it'll get used ;-)


----------



## pottz

> I could go for a good bourbon!
> 
> - Eric
> 
> Like one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Steve
> 
> HMMMM… maybe a bourbon swap?
> 
> - Bill Berklich


FINALLY SOME RATIONAL THINKING !!!


----------



## HokieKen

Fortunately, my wife already signed off (confiscated) the main item from the package I got yesterday…


----------



## pottz

what about a bbq swap.it's almost grilling time ?


----------



## HokieKen

BBQ swap is always a good one. If we do squeeze two more in before beer, I say we do BBQ right before beer. Both are good summertime projects


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Why not combine the BBQ and beer? Seriously makes sense and nobody has to find the same old beer related projects to send to each other? How many bottle openers do we all need?


----------



## DavePolaschek

If you're going to do screwdrivers, I would strongly recommend contacting Dan at Grace Tools to set up a group buy for the blades.

If it's BBQ swap, I'm definitely out. Still haven't set up a grill in our 2.5 years here, because if I do, it'll just be something for the mice to move into.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

If they do, just turn the grill on Dave and dinner is cheap that night.


----------



## pottz

> Why not combine the BBQ and beer? Seriously makes sense and nobody has to find the same old beer related projects to send to each other? How many bottle openers do we all need?
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


good idea,if the host approves ?


----------



## Bluenote38

> Why not combine the BBQ and beer? Seriously makes sense and nobody has to find the same old beer related projects to send to each other? How many bottle openers do we all need?
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Now that is a good idea!! and they go together hand in glove.


----------



## pottz

> If you're going to do screwdrivers, I would strongly recommend contacting Dan at Grace Tools to set up a group buy for the blades.
> 
> If it's BBQ swap, I'm definitely out. Still haven't set up a grill in our 2.5 years here, because if I do, it'll just be something for the mice to move into.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


dave i think thats illegal not having a grill ?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

It's Kenny's call really.

I couldn't imagine not owning a grill, I have two very nice ones.


----------



## HokieKen

Suits me fine! BBQ and beer it is  *YOU STILL HAVE TO SEND BEER!* but your project can be beer-related, BBQ related or any combination thereof ))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I totally agree Kenny you have to send a bbq related swap project AND beer/alcohol (depending on recipient).


----------



## DavePolaschek

I own a grill. Just haven't set it up.

But we have a grill top on our stove and I have a toaster oven, which on broil does a great job on most of the stuff I used to cook on grills.

When I was tailgating regularly, I cooked about 40 meals a summer on a grill in a parking lot, with 3 or 4 of them breakfast. Completely familiar with the concept. When we moved in here, the previous owners had left a grill. When I went to look at it, a bull snake was chasing mice around inside it, and about a 3 pound coffee can worth of mouse crap fell out of it. No thanks to setting up a hantavirus breeding ground.

I'll be happy to run another plane swap in the fall. Maybe the last one before the Christmas break.


----------



## pottz

> Suits me fine! BBQ and beer it is  *YOU STILL HAVE TO SEND BEER!* but your project can be beer-related, BBQ related or any combination thereof ))
> 
> - HokieKen


*well the beer is a given !*


----------



## pottz

> I own a grill. Just haven't set it up.
> 
> But we have a grill top on our stove and I have a toaster oven, which on broil does a great job on most of the stuff I used to cook on grills.
> 
> When I was tailgating regularly, I cooked about 40 meals a summer on a grill in a parking lot, with 3 or 4 of them breakfast. Completely familiar with the concept. When we moved in here, the previous owners had left a grill. When I went to look at it, a bull snake was chasing mice around inside it, and about a 3 pound coffee can worth of mouse crap fell out of it. No thanks to setting up a hantavirus breeding ground.
> 
> I'll be happy to run another plane swap in the fall. Maybe the last one before the Christmas break.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


grill top on the stove,toaster oven!!!! im callin the bbq cops ! now if you had at least a smoker i could look the other way ?


----------



## recycle1943

> ok checked ups and my swap was delivered,my guy just doesn t know it yet.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> nothing here either but I our ups driver might be on vacation so nothing til he gets back
> 
> - recycle1943
> 
> *there is no backup guy.so when your driver is out you get no deliveries ?*
> 
> - pottz


Sure we do - just trying to throw a wrench in the gears and fear in a shipper


----------



## Keebler1

Screwdriver/marking tool isnt just turning as someone earlier thought. Can use any tools necessary to make a cool tool


----------



## pottz

> ok checked ups and my swap was delivered,my guy just doesn t know it yet.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> nothing here either but I our ups driver might be on vacation so nothing til he gets back
> 
> - recycle1943
> 
> *there is no backup guy.so when your driver is out you get no deliveries ?*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Sure we do - just trying to throw a wrench in the gears and fear in a shipper
> 
> - recycle1943


lol-i was wondering how back woods you were dick.


----------



## Keebler1

Just finished this for a swap on facebook. When I glued the tubes I forgot that I had robbed the center band from both kits I had to repair pens I had already made. Only realised that when I went to put the pen together so I had to rob a part off my wifes pen.


----------



## recycle1943

> ok checked ups and my swap was delivered,my guy just doesn t know it yet.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> nothing here either but I our ups driver might be on vacation so nothing til he gets back
> 
> - recycle1943
> 
> *there is no backup guy.so when your driver is out you get no deliveries ?*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Sure we do - just trying to throw a wrench in the gears and fear in a shipper
> 
> - recycle1943
> 
> lol-i was wondering how back woods you were dick.
> 
> - pottz


I was serious about no mailman tho -


----------



## EricFai

The post office is a completely different story. It's hit or miss here at my house.


----------



## pottz

> Just finished this for a swap on facebook. When I glued the tubes I forgot that I had robbed the center band from both kits I had to repair pens I had already made. Only realised that when I went to put the pen together so I had to rob a part off my wifes pen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Keebler1


better get that back together before she takes you apart !!!


----------



## pottz

> The post office is a completely different story. It s hit or miss here at my house.
> 
> - Eric


mine too.weve gone for days with no mail.not gonna get better either.


----------



## EricFai

That is why I refuse to mail packages through them. I'll pay a little extra and use UPS.


----------



## pottz

> That is why I refuse to mail packages through them. I ll pay a little extra and use UPS.
> 
> - Eric


me too.i will never use fedex,the worst.in the 30 years i lived in my home i only had 2 drivers the first 25 years.if i wasn't home my guy would bring the boxes into my backyard and put them on my back step,then play with my dog.those days are gone for good sadly.now if they did that they would get fired.


----------



## EricFai

We have a few good drivers around here, most of the game they bring it to the back door. But I have found packages on the trunk lid or just under the carport too.


----------



## duckmilk

UPS only for me. fedup doesn't know where I live and has damaged a package once. Mailman doesn't come everyday.

What the heck? LJ site timed out on me while I was typing this, 5 minutes ago.


----------



## pottz

> UPS only for me. fedup doesn t know where I live and has damaged a package once. Mailman doesn t come everyday.
> 
> What the heck? LJ site timed out on me while I was typing this, 5 minutes ago.
> 
> - duckmilk


timed out ? never had that happen,even as slow as i type and my mind works-lol.


----------



## HokieKen

This is one movie scene I can never watch without laughing until I cry.


----------



## Keebler1

Ok what movie Kenny? Also if I dont have the new swap up by monday evening someone remind me


----------



## pottz

> This is one movie scene I can never watch without laughing until I cry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


kenny you foolin around behind your wifes back ? thats you but sure aint your beautiful wife !!!!


----------



## HokieKen

Lol. That's Deadpool 2.


----------



## Lazyman

I am practically crying just thinking about that scene. I love those movies.

I am probably going to have to skip the next swap, unless I decide to send my wife's birthday/xmas present to a professional refinisher.


----------



## Lazyman

Duck, you typing with one hand yet?


----------



## pottz

> I am practically crying just thinking about that scene. I love those movies.
> 
> I am probably going to have to skip the next swap, unless I decide to send my wife s birthday/xmas present to a professional refinisher.
> 
> - Lazyman


nathan time to choose.your lj's brothers or your wife ? hey their are plenty of fish out there bud ! i know you'll make the right choice ;-))


----------



## Keebler1

Screwdriver/marking tool swap wont take enough time away from your refinishing that you cant join Nathan. Dont make me come down there and put a guilt trip on your wife lol


----------



## Lazyman

No need to give my wife a guilt trip. She gives me one every day and has extras saved up, especially since it is almost 3 months since her birthday and over 2 from xmas. If you came down, you would probably get roped into sanding some chairs.


----------



## pottz

> No need to give my wife a guilt trip. She gives me one every day and has extras saved up, especially since it is almost 3 months since her birthday and over 2 from xmas. If you came down, you would probably get roped into sanding some chairs.
> 
> - Lazyman


hey sounds like a normal wife to me-lol.


----------



## recycle1943

*question*
Am I the only LJ that is retired ?


----------



## Lazyman

I am retired too. it is good work if you can get it.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> *question*
> Am I the only LJ that is retired ?
> 
> - recycle1943


Retired also buddy.

Just read the 120 posts here. I did the screwdriver swap years ago. If your worried about a lathe, I made mine with no lathe or drill press either. It was tough with lots of band saw and file work, but I got it so it can be done.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Also retired.


----------



## recycle1943

> I am retired too. it is good work if you can get it.
> 
> - Lazyman


Nathan, It's *great* work but for several years I've threatened to get a paying job to support my habit and to also get a vacation - paid of course.

Jeff, I try things all the time but I do it when it's not obligated and I can toss it 3 minutes before the total fail. lol

btw - I've got 17 years of uncle Sams bliss


----------



## duckmilk

> Duck, you typing with one hand yet?
> 
> - Lazyman


Not till Thursday

Also retired

The wireless adaptor went out on my computer 2 days ago plus the battery is dying so I went to BB and picked up a new (returned) one. The geeks checked it out and now are transferring my files to it from an external back-up. This morning I am going tell them to stop and will take the old one in to do the data transfer from it. So it may be a day or 2 before I can catch up with you guys.


----------



## Keebler1

New swap is up. Let me know if anything needs to change


----------



## EricFai

Sounds good to me Keebler. I need to think about this one, mainly the metal work. I have a couple of ideas, and a week to see if I can make it work.


----------



## drsurfrat

Keebs - did you get you swap items for this swap yet?


----------



## Keebler1

Yes I did. Thought I emailed you last night. Sorry


----------



## HokieKen

I was getting rid of the packing from my swap package and found another bonus!









Box says they're for women so I'll assume they are for my better half. I'm sure she'll appreciate them ;-)


----------



## recycle1943

> I was getting rid of the packing from my swap package and found another bonus!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Box says they're for women so I'll assume they are for my better half. I'm sure she'll appreciate them ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


I can see that you're going to be putting a cot on the porch for a while )


----------



## HokieKen

As long as the wife doesn't find this thread, I'll probably be okay Dick ;-)


----------



## pottz

thats the great beauty of me on this thread,wife never comes on here.


----------



## HokieKen

I would be in serious trouble if my wife stalked me on this site. Luckily she can't get off Facebook long enough to care what I'm doing with my woodworking buddies ;-)


----------



## Bluenote38

My wife keeps asking who I'm sending these packages to and why I keep getting them. No, I haven't received mine yet either.


----------



## EricFai

If the wife's only knew, we would all be in the dog house.

I might be if I participate in the next swap, but it would be worth it.


----------



## Lazyman

Depends would be great if you run out of bubble wrap!.


----------



## HokieKen

CBN wheels and this Tormek jig sure do make skew sharpening quicker on my Worksharp!


----------



## duckmilk

Well, that was quick. I got to BB when they opened and it was already done. Typing on the old one now because I haven't set up the new one yet. Win 11 might provide a few challenges for not-too-savy me.

Don't most of you turning guys use power sharpening for hss tools?


----------



## EricFai

I am trying to learn how to use wet stones for a gnashing touch, following the grinder.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Don't most of you turning guys use power sharpening for hss tools?


I use the grinder for my scrapers and gouges. I use stones and strops for skews and bedans, except once every four or five times when they go to the grinder to get the hollow grind back.

But then I am not like the other children, I'm told.


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, power tools for me Duck. That is a powered sharpener. I've used my bench grinder and belt grinder in the past but didn't like the hollow grind of the bench grinder and I wasn't set up for jigs on my belt grinder and got tired of free-handing it.


----------



## Lazyman

I use belt sharpening for my turning tools. Like Kenny, I do not like the hollow grind. Only thing I us a grinder for is rough shaping and rough deburring and usually not for stuff I am going to sharpen later. Warp speed grinder doesn't get used much. Lately, I have been using the belt for my planes and chisels too though, I will occasionally do those on a stone.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I use a belt sharpener too. I have the Sorby one. Overpriced for just a belt sander but the repeatability is second to none. The jigs are awesome as well. Super fast process.


----------



## drsurfrat

I use a coarse grinder for hollow ground, and water stones for everything else. no jigs, just free hand.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I freehand my plane blades now days. I use the worksharp for my chisels.


----------



## recycle1943

I really don't have any quality chisels and my lathe tools are carbide. Those are simple - 3 blade changes round, rectangular and diamond shape done. I do have a couple other hss tools and they get the same treatment as
the chisels I frequently use for whatever and are sharpened on my ROS usually with 180 grit paper. I also have a favorite 2" putty knife that does a lot of clean up and some scraping, it gets the same ros treatment

and no packages on the door step except for my buddy Jeff Bezos deliveries


----------



## HokieKen

So we're just waiting for Dick and Bill to get a package? Woo Hoo! Reveals be soon 

I spent the bulk of my weekend working on my truck again. Turn signals quit working so I got inside the steering column and found a mess. Fortunately I was able to repair everything but the switch and got it back together last night. Then on the way to work this morning, my steering wheel was pointed at 10:00 when I was going straight. Oops. At least that's easy-ish to fix 

Also finished the last of my one-handed grinders. So I did get a little bit of turning in


----------



## Keebler1

Package ai sent shows delivered this morning


----------



## Lazyman

Just tilt your head appropriately to the left, Kenny. That will save you some time fixing it.


----------



## EricFai

If you tilt your head, folks look at you funny and steer clear of you.


----------



## bndawgs

Kenny, not sure if that beats my day yesterday at my brother's place.

He had some rusted brake lines on top of the frame. 
Only way to get to them was lowering the tank.










I really wish I could find a pair of gloves that I can work in without losing tactile feeling. My hands look like I soaked them in tar


----------



## bndawgs

I did get the factory lines flared and ready for the new splices. Just have to make the pieces and then screw them in.


----------



## EricFai

That is no fun job. I have gotten to the point in my life where I'll pay the man to do the work, other than oil changes.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Reveals soon! Woohoo! Now I'm trying to remember if I took photos of my second bonus item before packing it in the box. Hmm…


----------



## bndawgs

I told my brother we were going to fix these lines and then I was going to drive the truck up to carmax to sell it.

It came from NY and you can tell. This is the 3rd or 4th brake line hole we've had to fix.

Doing anything more than oil changes or maybe brakes is definitely a young man's game these days. Nothing worse than laying on the ground looking up for hours on end.


----------



## recycle1943

> Package ai sent shows delivered this morning
> 
> - Keebler1


I just checked the porches - no packages
starting to feel like a red headed step child { : - ((


----------



## Bluenote38

...nothing at my door yet… Though I am expecting a package from Enlightened Equipment later this afternoon. It's my new down quilt to go with my backpack and tent. Hiking the the Appalachian Trail - last 50 miles in Northern VA from Manassas Gap into Harper's Ferry the end of March.


----------



## Lazyman

> That is no fun job. I have gotten to the point in my life where I ll pay the man to do the work, other than oil changes.
> 
> - Eric


Yep. I do all repairs like that with one hand now-the one that signs the credit card charge.


----------



## recycle1943

It just occured to me - you can activate reveal because it'll take a while for everybody to post their goodiesget


----------



## Bluenote38

> It just occured to me - you can activate reveal because it ll take a while for everybody to post their goodiesget
> 
> - recycle1943


Is that a new LJ Feature? Or just "autocorrect"??


----------



## Lazyman

While we wait for reveals I worked on my CNC. Not sure what I actually fixed but my CNC seems to be cutting better now. Here is an experiment using epoxy with bronze powder inlay. 









I bought a new more solid mount for the router, re-trammed and resufaced the spoilboard but I cannot really detect that anything is really much different.


----------



## HokieKen

Looks pretty good from here Nathan.


----------



## bndawgs

> ...nothing at my door yet… Though I am expecting a package from Enlightened Equipment later this afternoon. It s my new down quilt to go with my backpack and tent. Hiking the the Appalachian Trail - last 50 miles in Northern VA from Manassas Gap into Harper s Ferry the end of March.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Bill Berklich


Bill, I'm about an hour from Manassas Gap and maybe 45 mins from Harper's Ferry in case you need something.


----------



## Lazyman

I'll try the flower that I showed before next to see if this was just more simple so fewer places for it to get confused.

I am actually thinking about engraving that logo onto my new leg vise chop though I may go with something more decorative?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I think your makers mark is the appropriate option for the bench Nathan. Are both of those your mark or is it two versions of your mark?


----------



## Bluenote38

> ...nothing at my door yet… Though I am expecting a package from Enlightened Equipment later this afternoon. It s my new down quilt to go with my backpack and tent. Hiking the the Appalachian Trail - last 50 miles in Northern VA from Manassas Gap into Harper s Ferry the end of March.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Bill Berklich
> 
> Bill, I m about an hour from Manassas Gap and maybe 45 mins from Harper s Ferry in case you need something.
> 
> - Steve


Thank you! DM Me your address and Phone. It would be nice to have an extraction option in case we need it ;-) That first hump out of the gap is 800-900 feet. I'm a bit of a flatlander. The last stretch is 12 miles. We hit the trail on the 27th with 5 of us old farts. No Scouts this trek - all too busy traveling/vacationing over spring break.


----------



## EricFai

Bill and Dick, it sounds like you guys might be off the beaten path. Guess the delivery drivers lost their way. Or maybe if it was FedEx, they emptied there truck on the roadside. That has actually happened a few times over in North Georgia.


----------



## bndawgs

Info sent to you.


----------



## HokieKen

Just keep heading south Bill and I'll pick you up at Catawba mountain ;-)

I'm with Dave Nathan, I think your maker's mark is perfect for your chop inlay.


----------



## EricFai

Branding irons sound interesting. I watched a video last week where the guy made one by grinding away the end of a 1" Dia brass rod. Cut about 1-1/2" off and threaded it onto a steel rod with a handle. Sounds easy enough except for the eye site and the detail work on the iron.


----------



## EarlS

> While we wait for reveals I worked on my CNC. Not sure what I actually fixed but my CNC seems to be cutting better now. Here is an experiment using epoxy with bronze powder inlay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Lazyman


 Wait a sec - I have to come up with a Maker's Mark for my leg vise to keep up with Nathan, Dave and Kenny?


> ? whattttt


?


----------



## HokieKen

You used Benchcrafted instead of Hovarter Earl. You have no chance of keeping up now ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I don't think Kenny has his on his leg vise.

However Nathan I did embellish mine with some added inlay to jazz it up with an AZ theme.


----------



## EricFai

You guys and your benches, I'm way behind then. I just have a full sheet of Advantech topped with a full sheet of 1/8" hardboard all setting on top of a base I built from leftover material from the shop build. At some point I will add a thick top with some vises.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You don't need a fancy bench Eric, just something that suits your work. Vises are a must IMO. I know there are guys who have a whole vise-less workflow but I don't see why things need to be more difficult than they have to be.


----------



## Bluenote38

> Bill and Dick, it sounds like you guys might be off the beaten path. Guess the delivery drivers lost their way. Or maybe if it was FedEx, they emptied there truck on the roadside. That has actually happened a few times over in North Georgia.
> 
> - Eric


Lol… I wouldn't be surprised. We have sleet and ice here today so s/he may be in a ditch somewhere too.


----------



## EricFai

Bill, I don't miss that Michigan weather one bit.

As for the bench, what I have now suits the need, it's more of an assembly table. If I have to hold wood done I currently use a variety of C-clamps. I am thinking about a Moxon Vise on a small table top bench.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Eric you can get fancy with a moxon too if you want.


----------



## Bluenote38

> Bill, I don t miss that Michigan weather one bit.
> 
> - Eric


We won't mention that my wife wants to move to SC/NC and ditch the Michigan weather.


----------



## EricFai

I found a nice little place up on the northwest corner of the state. Small towns with Greenville an hour away. We get 2 months of cold weather around the freezing point, occasionally it dips down in the teens. We had 70 deg weather the later part of February, so my yard is already cleaned up and early bulbs are popping up in bloom.

Have 2 beautiful lakes near by two. Tons of creeks and rivers with waterfalls and numerous hiking trails. But finding a house in this market is a huge challenge. And with lumber cost expensive to build. My sister moved to Hendersonville, NC and bought instead of building due to cost last year.


----------



## Keebler1

Hiking trails those sound exhausting. Youre supposed to be in the shop making sawdust not walking all day


----------



## pottz

> I don't think Kenny has his on his leg vise.
> 
> However Nathan I did embellish mine with some added inlay to jazz it up with an AZ theme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


beautiful.


----------



## pottz

> Hiking trails those sound exhausting. Youre supposed to be in the shop making sawdust not walking all day
> 
> - Keebler1


i hear that,those days are long gone.


----------



## EarlS

> Eric you can get fancy with a moxon too if you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


In case you didn't notice, Dave is a bit of an overachiever. ;+p

I've been working without a vise since we moved into the new house (2+ years) so the leg vise will be nice to have. I've used the tail vise a fair amount on the cabinet build as well.


----------



## Lazyman

> I think your makers mark is the appropriate option for the bench Nathan. Are both of those your mark or is it two versions of your mark?
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


I have used to the LAZY part by itself but not the reclining one yet. A buddy of mine welded together a branding iron with the Lazy logo a few years ago but I could not find a way to add MAN that looked good, I recently came up with the reclining man to put under it but this is really the first time I have added it. Of course I often forget to a sign my work much less brand them. Just ask my swap recipient. It was all boxed up before I thought about it and decided I didn't want to do THAT again.

I have been thinking about trying to mill a brass branding iron on my CNC machine but I have not done any metal on it yet. Feeds and speeds are a mystery to me so I don't know what settings I need to use.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

FWIW, I like the Lazy one. The bottom one doesn't tell the story or add anything and unless you're more "modern/woke" or whatever than I believe you are, I figure people know you're a man by looking at you. It is 2022 so….

Just my opinion but it's not worth much.


----------



## Bluenote38

Wow, my new down quilt arrived and hot on it's heels a box of turning AWESOMENESS!!

MARK ME AS RECEIVED

When's the reveal?


----------



## HokieKen

I was gonna add some gender to the LAZY logo Nathan but I don't want to offend anyone… ;-)

For milling brass on your CNC, I think you can use speeds and feeds similar to what you would use for a really hard wood but back your depth up cut up a bit depending on the size of your cutter.


----------



## pottz

> Wow, my new down quilt arrived and hot on it s heels a box of turning AWESOMENESS!!
> 
> MARK ME AS RECEIVED
> 
> When s the reveal?
> 
> - Bill Berklich


only one left bill !!!!!


----------



## recycle1943

Maybe I should go to the Post Office, might be something there besides bills


----------



## recycle1943

I went to the P.O. and there was a box that I hadn't ordered so I'm making a wild guess that you can mark me *RECIEVED*
As soon as I catch my breath I'll open it - also if you look at the time stamp here you'll notice it's only been a few minutes since I said I was going tp the PO It's only across the street from us


----------



## Bluenote38

Sounds like you ran across the street!!


----------



## Keebler1

Sweet reveals are happening early…..who will be the first outlaw to reveal early


----------



## recycle1943

I opened the box

*OH* *MY* *GOSH*


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Someone reveal!! It's not like you'll get kicked out of the swap or anything.

I want to see what y'all got. Excited for you guys.


----------



## recycle1943

> Sweet reveals are happening early…..who will be the first outlaw to reveal early
> 
> - Keebler1


Not gonna be me - I can barely type a single sentence


----------



## Keebler1

Id reveal early but then I might get kicked out of the next swap


----------



## HokieKen

I'll wait for Mike to give the official OK before I reveal but I'm ready to go whenever he does. I have my pics ready and an endless stream of complaints to post about my package. Like "I used it all weekend" and "my wife loved it" and "the beer's almost gone already".


----------



## recycle1943

I made the mistake of showing my wife the swap item(s) two of them have disappeared already.


----------



## EricFai

Way to go Dick, I hope you at least had time to take a photo.

That good Bill sound like they found your place.

I wait to get the official from Mike.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Just got off the phone with Mike, his internet is down, he says you're good to go!!

None of that is true.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, after ten minutes of trying to log in, I finally got through to LJs, so I guess I'm ready whenever it's time. But I was gonna comment on a few other things first, then I need to take one of the dining room chairs out to the shop and fix the arm *again*. Snapped a half-inch oak dowel clean off this time. Not sure, but maybe it's time for a redesign…


----------



## recycle1943

> Just got off the phone with Mike, his internet is down, he says you're good to go!!
> 
> None of that is true.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


You know you're close to being closely watched


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Dick, It's probably in everyone's best interest if I am closely watched.


----------



## HokieKen

I hate to see you suffer Dave so I tried to post my reveal for you. Mike caught me before I could get it posted though.


----------



## recycle1943

> Id reveal early but then I might get kicked out of the next swap
> 
> - Keebler1


didn't I read that you were gonna pass on the next swap ? something about *beer*


----------



## recycle1943

> Dick, It's probably in everyone's best interest if I am closely watched.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


TeeHeehee


----------



## recycle1943

> I hate to see you suffer Dave so I tried to post my reveal for you. Mike caught me before I could get it posted though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Pretty small hat there


----------



## HokieKen

It's a Tardis hat Dick.


----------



## EricFai

Not an image we really want to see Kenny.


----------



## HokieKen

You sound like my wife Eric.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I walk around like that all the time but nobody has to hold the hat.


----------



## EricFai

Well that's you wife, and she might enjoy see that kind of thing.


----------



## EricFai

Spent an hour or so at a hardwood supplier. Walked out with the pockets a little lighter. 8/4 Ash, Maple, and Cherry. 4/4 Oak and Walnut and a few turning blanks of Bloodwood, Leppordwood, and Purple heart. Should be enough for a little while.


----------



## drsurfrat

Everyone has received, I saw we go NOW


----------



## EricFai

Dinner just came out of the oven. So I post following. Can't call me late to dinner.


----------



## Lazyman

> I was gonna add some gender to the LAZY logo Nathan but I don t want to offend anyone… ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


How many times have I told you to wear pants in the shop.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I got some hammers. And a pencil.










Left is a dead-blow machinists hammer hybrid. Steel, brass and nylon interchangeable heads, and inside the head is a brass slug that slides back and forth giving a dead-blow effect that works pretty well. Neat!

Middle is a pencil. 2mm lead. Nice!

Right is a plane-setting hammer. Brass and wood heads, and while it's a short handle, it seems to work. I don't have a ton of planes that need a hammer to set, but I keep getting more, and I never seem to find the time to make one for myself.

All three came from Kenny the Hokie. Thanks for the new whackers, buddy! They're currently taking up space on my bench-top, on the left side of where I work, along with the layout tools.

Edit to add, I also got some green non-skid placemats! Thanks again, Kenny!


----------



## drsurfrat

I got a fantastic set of goodies from Goerge (Woodmaster1). A segmented bowl with a great contrasting checkerboard pattern. Silky smooth finish. He also gave me a glue-up so that I can turn my own without all the headache of angle clamping. That is a great idea. And a bolt action pen that will be cherished - if not stolen by my brother.

Thank you so much George. And yes, my wife has already loves it and has taken the bowl.


----------



## JD77

Big thanks to Bill for the awesome swap package. He started with a really cool Movingui salt bowl. I had to look movingui up because I had never heard of it. Pics don't do it justice. In short, it's a lightly figured tight-grain reddish orange wood and Bill's got a great finish on it so the chatoyance is brilliant.


































He also turned a cool funky mug from Osage orange and an orange epoxy. Again, pics never capture the true beauty, but its a keeper. And to fill it up (twice) he sent a can of M43 IPA. It's all super thoughtful!


----------



## Lazyman

I got a a nice segmented bowl and a small lidded box from Eric:


























As impressive as the bowl is, my favorite is the small myrtle box with bloodwood finial. Eric achieved a perfect friction fit (not too tight or loose) and it has a nice natural feel. It is one of those pieces that you just want to pick up and fiddle with every time you walk by it. 

















Nicely done Eric. Thanks.


----------



## Lazyman

Cool Hammers, Kenny. Your metal and wood combos always impress me.

Nice bowls and pen, George. What a great idea to include a ready to turn one.

Nice Bill. I love the wood choices. Your projects look like a nice warmup for the beer swap. The salt bowl could easily be retasked for beer nuts.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Wow guys!!! So far excellent work!

George sending a glued up segmented blank is AWESOME!!! Love that idea!

Bill, nice job but I hope you know it's not 2202?

Kenny, excellent as always buddy. Who wouldn't be happy with that setup.

Eric I love the little box. The bowl is a challenge I've never tried thus far. We'll done.


----------



## recycle1943

Boys and girls - my main swap item from Kevin (keebler1) is a large turned vessel made from a log of magnolia brought home from Louisania after a hurricane evidently took the tree down.
A magnifiscent example of forethought and execution - 
A pair of pens that was described as nearly scrap but you could never prove it by looking - they look prime to me
looking down from the top









side view









inside - hard to see the lip in the picture but it's hollowed out with a great lip










and one of the pens - mini pine cone










second pen - Leather with osage orange on both ends










ain't life grand


----------



## pottz

wow some pretty cool stuff coming out,love the glued bowl you can turn yourself.wish i would have thought about it could of saved myself some time-lol.well ya gotta wait for me,still at work then gotta take some pic's of my gifts.procrastinated on that.


----------



## EricFai

Dic sent me the following.

I have to say all I could do was the laugh with this one. With all if the chatter of dowels and tooth picks. All Kade of Cherry with a fine copper rack to hold it. The pick dies have a bit if a Midevil look to it. Well done.









For the main item a beautiful wobble off center bowl with a Maple center and a beautiful Leppordwood surrounding it. Doc did say that it is weighted so the edge does not touch the table top. It has been filled with candies already. Another well done piece.









Bottom side









The bonus item is going to be a cherished tool.
And he has managed to bit me with a bug to make some of these and more.
An Ash handle with a 3/8" stainless rod and a cutter.



























I have already tried this out and it feels very balanced in my hands, for as long as it is, about 33" in length.

Well done Doc. And a big thanks for running the swap. Fun and addictive.


----------



## Keebler1

Cool items yall. Glad you liked the pens and bowl Dick.


----------



## Keebler1

Pottz sent me a bowl with three different species of wood with turquoise inlay. Only remember cherry not the other two species. It looks great wish I could make biwls this nice. He also sent a bottle stopper and a pen in a wood case. Thanks Pottz you really knocked it out of the park with this one.


----------



## EricFai

Kenny, some nice looking hammers there, the machinist hammer with the inner brass sounds like it will great. And with the past plane swaps the plane hammer should work well for Dave. I like the look of that pencil to, it looks like it has a good grip.

Bill, great job on the salt cellar, a beautiful finish. And the mug is a work of art with some wonderful grain in there. I almost picked up some Osage Orange today.

Woodmaster (George), that us a beautiful segmented bowl, really like the grain that pops out and the staggered joints. The bolt action pen looks cool to. That is a great idea to send a blank, never epuld have thought of that.

Keebler (Kevin) that Magnolia wood is a great looking piece, the burl section pops right out at you. And those pens are amazing, I have heard of folks using pine cones but never seen one. And the leather looks like it would be comfortable to use.


----------



## pottz

> 3.amazonaws.com/vs-lumberjocks.com/r8efpgq.jpg!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pottz sent me a bowl with three different species of wood with turquoise inlay. Only remember cherry not the other two species. It looks great wish I could make biwls this nice. He also sent a bottle stopper and a pen in a wood case. Thanks Pottz you really knocked it out of the park with this one.
> 
> - Keebler1


bottom was mahogany,middle maple burl and top was the cherry with inlay.stopper was thuya burl,pen unknown. glad you like it keebs.


----------



## EricFai

Pottz, well done. The Maple Burl looks great between the Mahogany and Cherry, with the inlay. Have not tried the inlay stuff yet, but may have to. The bottle stopper has an interesting grain in it. And a nice looking pen, including a nice case.


----------



## EricFai

Nathan, glad you liked the bowls. Now don't rub the finish off the little one now. Does the little one still have that little pop when you open it?


----------



## HokieKen

Good stuff fellas! When I left work, we weren't revealing. I grab a bite and fix my steering wheel and next thing I know, I'm suckin' hind tit…

So lemme catch up with the fantabulous package I got from Nathan the Lazyman.









First up, a really cool looking bowl that immediately reminded me of Hokie colors  It's a great size and shape with a perfect finish. The colors are fantastic and my wife loves all the different segments. She hasn't decided where yet but, it's definitely going to become a fixture somewhere in the house 










For me though, the "bonus" was the main attraction. A bit holder with a Mahogany handle made like Wera drivers have. You can't really tell in the pictures but the handle is turned on 3 off-center axes to create a triangular shape.









This ticked my boxes on several levels other than just loving the handle shape. He also used my favorite bit driver made by Irwin  He had no way to know that but it's a very happy coincidence! And it just so happens that recently, the bitholder I made myself a couple of years ago with a Mesquite handle wallowed out the hole it was mounted in and started spinning. So I have been having to use a crappy store-bought handle :-( But thanks to Nathan, the hours I spent working on my truck this weekend were spent largely with my new driver in hand removing about 3 dozen screws from the steering column electronics  It really is a fantastic shape and one I was already planning to copy from his projects. Now that I have one in hand though, I'm even more determined to do so!

Finally, Nathan knows that I'm not much of a drinker and that I don't really like beer in general and I especially don't care for IPAs. So he threw a few in to fill out the box knowing I wouldn't be upset if they busted. Unfortunately, they survived so I was forced to drink them ;-) Except for the double Rye one. It'll stay in the Fridge for a special occasion when I can really savor it )

Thanks again Nathan. It really is an awesome package!


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Not an image we really want to see Kenny.
> 
> - Eric


Was that Nancy Pelosi?


----------



## duckmilk

I'm looking forward to the reveals too.

Shoulder surgery has been temporarily delayed. It hasn't been bothering me lately anyway.


----------



## duckmilk

Oh, you already started


----------



## EricFai

Nathan, that's a really nice bowl there, the way the segments are placed and with the colors a design. The driver handle is really neat too. I have watched a few videos showing a multi axes turning. I would like to try something like that some day.


----------



## pottz

kenny whats with the beer,once a year not enough huh.

ok im very excited to show off my swap gifts from my sender the famous dick byrd aka (recylce).
the main project was one of his beautiful lamps he specializes in.i think kenny has one if im right ?


























next i have a bowl made from wormy chestnut,beautiful wood if can ever find some.


















and last but not least some small boxes that dick made from the wine rack he posted awhile ago.these were the cutouts where the bottles would rest.check his projects and you will see what im talking about.the small chunk in the front he included as a joke saying he didn't want to go any further because his fingers were more important.chicken ;-))


















so let me just thank you very much dick,beautiful work my friend.


----------



## pottz

> Nathan, that s a really nice bowl there, the way the segments are placed and with the colors a design. The driver handle is really neat too. I have watched a few videos showing a multi axes turning. I would like to try something like that some day.
> 
> - Eric


+1 the design is real cool.


----------



## EricFai

Dick, that lamp is over the top, beautiful and well done. And a nice looking segment bowl too. A neat job on the wine bottle holder drops, turning them into small boxes.


----------



## HokieKen

Great package Pottz! Don't have a lamp but I do have a couple of Dick's bowls and they are works of art


----------



## DavePolaschek

Wow! Been quite a parade of stuff so far! Well done, gents!


----------



## recycle1943

Pottz, I'm glad you like the offering. I checked every city listed on Craig's list in Ca. for wormy chestnut and there was none available so that was my deciding factor to make your swap item(s) wormy chestnut. And I was hoping the lamp would work for you or whoever gets to keep it.
It's really funny how a chunk of theoretical scrap can be turned into a couple usable pieces.
Enjoy - I'm happy that you're happy


----------



## pottz

> Great package Pottz! Don't have a lamp but I do have a couple of Dick's bowls and they are works of art
> 
> - HokieKen


ok, i knew you had something of his.


----------



## Lazyman

Kenny, I figured that the bowls like that usually get confiscated by the wife so I decided to add the bit holder and beer for you. Glad you (both) liked them.

Thanks, Eric. The multi-axis turning is pretty fun and actually easier than you would think. Mike Peace has a good YouTube video that explains the process. Because of the shape of this handle, I have to use carbide to get a consistent shape on all 3 sides, which means lots of sanding, but with HSS tools you get a nicer cut. I have used 2 off-axis method to make mallet handles too. Definitely a good technique to have in your arsenal.


----------



## Lazyman

Great as usual, Dick. Quite the jackpot you sent there. One of the these days I may have to trying making one of the trademark Recycle lamps.

Mike, that leopard wood is pretty special. I may have to experiment with the wobble bowl idea. That's pretty neat idea.

Pottz, Wow. That is some pretty cool grain in that bowl and I love adding turquoise to bowls. Nice.

Keebler, I love turning a piece of firewood into bowls and you have become a master at turned pens.


----------



## HokieKen

She did say your bowl might make a good salad bowl Nathan. So your's may be the first one in the house that does duty as an actual bowl. She uses the ones I've turned and the ones Dick sent me to hold stuff.

I'll second that eccentric turning is a very handy skill to have. I've never done a tri-lobe handle like Nathan's but I've made several screwdrivers where I make the large portion of the handles ovular by turning on multiple axes. It seems a lot more difficult than it is. Like Nathan said, the hardest part is getting a consistent profile which is where a template/follower like he uses comes into its own.


----------



## Lazyman

As a salad bowl, not sure how well the friction finish will hold up to washing so be prepared to refresh the finish from time to time.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Friction finish isn't great with washing, but if you rub it down with canola oil (which is unboiled linseed oil, bred to be less bitter, but it'll still cure) after each washing, it'll stay good pretty long. The big thing is that you don't want to get water trapped behind shellac, so a quick wipe and dry it right away. No dishwasher, and no soaking in the sink.

We're getting more woodenware in the kitchen here on a semi-regular basis, and it all gets hand-washed and holds up reasonably well.

Edited to fix things that autocorrupt got wrong. Dammit.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Holy bowly batman. This swap has some AMAZING items. Good thing I wasn't in it ha! Can't even say my favorite thing, there is such a spectrum. But the bowl Nathan made (How??!!) And the lidded box Eric made, and the little boxes Dick made, are my top 3 personally- though everything was amazing. This one may have set a new record for quality of craftsmanship. Great job guys.


----------



## EarlS

whew - glad I can't use a lathe because the toothpicks and misshapen lumps I would make would be an embarrassment with the kind of projects everyone made. I'm with John that the quality, creativity, and craftsmanship in this swap are some of the best I've seen.


----------



## Bluenote38

Well my package hails Arkansas and Joe (JD77) provided the most unique turnings I've ever seen and I think push him into the Master Turner class.










He made these multi-axis off-axis salt and pepper shakers in Maple and Wenge bases with a twist, no, seriously, an actual twist! The pictures don't do them justice at all










These go perfectly with our white table *(wife recently painted it)










Second (third?) piece enclosed was a small soy sauce dipping bowl in Japanese Maple no less. I'm not sure if he found out that I love sushi or it was serendipity but this little bowl perfectly complements our Friday night sushi take out. Shown here with a pair for my red lacquer chopsticks for scale










Joe explained how he managed to create these works of art in his letter but I'll let him do the honors of the detail.


----------



## Lazyman

I really like those shakers. I'll have to file that away for a later date.

REMINDER: dont forget to tag your projects with *Bowling League 2022* (NOT 2202 ;-)


----------



## EricFai

Joe (JD77) a multi turned axis, that is an amazing turned set of shakers, the Maple and Wenge go together nicely. And the finish looks good on them. That little dipping bowl also has a wonderful finish.

Time for me to try out some multi axis turning, and a shaker set would be the perfect project.


----------



## pottz

yeah those salt and pepper shakers are very unique.


----------



## Lazyman

> ... But the bowl Nathan made (*How*??!!) ...
> 
> - JohnMcClure


John. I borrowed the idea for the bowl from a recent project I saw that uses the board from a board method (or Ringmaster for me). Here is the nearly prepared blank:









I will show a few more of pictures when I get around to posting the project.


----------



## Lazyman

> Nathan, glad you liked the bowls. Now don t rub the finish off the little one now. Does the little one still have that little pop when you open it?
> 
> - Eric


It did when it got here but either moisture change or me playing with it has reduced the suction. It does still have a nice friction fit.


----------



## EricFai

That good to hear. I'll keep working on those small lidded bowls, I still have a few blanks tucked away. And I picked up a few more today.

I have some projects to tackle when I get home.


----------



## therealSteveN

Wow talk about a lot of great swag. Nice looking packages to everyone.


----------



## Woodmaster1

I am usually one of the first to reveal. Looks like I am a little late to the party. I received my swap items from snowbeast ( Tony ). I got some interesting toothpick holders and toothpicks. He stated this was the first time he tried open segments on the ring master. I think they turned out awesome. Thanks for some great items.


----------



## Keebler1

Nice. Now I want a ringmaster


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Insanely well done!!! Wow to everyone.

If I'm not wrong there are two more?


----------



## Snowbeast

I would join Procrastinators Anonymous but I just keep putting it off.

Got this spalted maple bowl from Kerux2 (Jon). I really gotta get me some of that stuff.



















Thanx Jon!


----------



## Keebler1

Thats a nice bowl


----------



## EricFai

Snowbeast (Tony), beautiful turnings, the open segment pattern is wonderful. Hard to believe it the first segment. Well done.

Kerux2 (Jon), that is spectacular, the salt is wonderful.


----------



## recycle1943

oh my gosh Snowbeast - I thought my ringmaster had done some neat things
these are an outstanding result of "I'll bet I can do this" and you certainly did !


----------



## Keebler1

Think I may have to take a trip to Nathans to learn to use his ringmaster. Hopefully he joins the screwdriver swap so I dont have to interrupt his chair refinishing lol. What size blanks do yall start with to get those shades and other stuff you make with the ringmaster?


----------



## Lazyman

Basically the width of the board dictates the maximum width of bowl. You basically cut rings out of a board. The ring master is basically a bowl from a board technique that you cut on the lathe. My very first bowl from a board was done on a band saw before I got the ringmaster but they usually use a scroll saw. I basically cut half rings and glued them together. 


For vases and more complex shapes you use more than one board because it requires a certain angle to get rings that stack. I even did a sphere as an experiment out of some plywood.


----------



## Lazyman

Wow Tony. I would really like to see the boards you started with for those.

Jon, That is some seriously beautiful wood and you turned a beautiful bowl from it.


----------



## HokieKen

George, awesome work on your turnings and including a glued-up, unturned blank is an excellent idea for a bonus!

Bill, awesome beer mug 

Eric, nice work on the segmented bowl and the little lidded box is very cool.

Very unique shape on the bowl Keebler and the pens are really nice looking.

Mike, that bowl is great! I'm gonna have to try that. And the "toothpick" is pretty cool looking too. Excellent work on the carbide tool.

Pottz, wow man I absolutely love that bowl. We see all these segments but your's is a damn good reminder that sometimes you can just glue up some chunks of wood and make something special  That burl is lovely, the combination of woods is great and the inlay gives it some pizzaz. No offense to anyone else but I'm gonna have to award you "best in show" on that one ;-)

JD77, COOL! I love those shakers! Talk about combining traditional materials and a modern aesthetic  I love me some Sushi too so I'm tucking that little bowl idea away in my brain for the next time I have blanks that seem too small ;-)

Snowbeast, holy cow that is beautiful. The matched set is spectacular and the open segments are probably the first time I've thought to myself "maybe I do need a Ringmaster." My wife is very mad at you ;-)

Dick, your work is exactly what I would expect - top shelf professional. Your lamps always make a fella's jaw drop a bit and I'm a fan of Wormy Chestnut and really like that bowl. I gotta say though, your little boxes are very creative and one of my favorites from this swap  Do they fit inside each other like Russian dolls? I'm looking forward to some more detail in your project posting 

Kerux, you win my award for best blank from Mother Nature! I have some nice Spalted Maple but nothing like that! It almost looks like a spalted burl? Whatever it is, it's fabulous. And the simple shape of the bowl compliments the grain structure very well and whatever finish you used really brings out the character. A+ for working with your medium to bring out the beauty that's already there!

Awesome work to *EVERYONE*! I'm really impressed with the work shown in this swap  I feel like a bit of a hack now after seeing what everyone else made. Sorry Dave, looks like you got the crap package this go-round… And it seems that I'm also the ONLY one who didn't make a bowl! I thought "Bowling League" was just a clever pun but I guess everybody else took it literally and ran with it 

And a *big thanks* to Drsurfrat for herding the cats this go-round! I enjoyed the work, the comradery and the thread banter as always  And I still say Reveal Day is like Christmas )


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, we haven't heard from Kerux2, so here's what I sent.

First is a ringmaster-esque bowl, made from juniper and tinted epoxy.



















Next is a flask, I called "too much circles" which is mostly oak, but also some cherry, olive, ash, and probably at least one other wood I'm forgetting at the moment.



















And to fill out the package, I included a bedan.










I think that's all the projects revealed now. Great work, everyone! Hard to pick a winner from this set. And Kenny, I don't feel like I got the crap package.


----------



## Lazyman

Cool Dave. A closed open segment bowl. I am going to need some more information on that unique flask. Is it hollow?


----------



## HokieKen

Oh you definitely got the best package. I was just being modest ;-)

That's a killer package you sent too! There's a buncha pieces in that bowl and I definitely plan to try a bedan one of these days. But that flask! That is cool! I assume it's just a looker and not a user? If you did hollow that out, I'd love to know how )


----------



## DavePolaschek

That flask holds just under a pint, Nathan. It leaks through the oak end-grain a little when you first fill it, then as the wood swells, it seals up pretty good.

I hope to get the projects written up today, but I broke a tooth on Friday evening, had my dentist fix it yesterday, then broke it again eating soup last night, so I'm getting another session in "the chair" today (before the real fix towards the end of the month). All of which is my way of explaining my potential slackerdom in getting the projects written up.


----------



## EricFai

Dave, very nice. That is some wonderful coloring and finish on that bowl. The flask is really neat, the different sides make it interesting. Is it hollowed?

The bedan looks great. Mike bit me with the bug. Now I am really thinking about making more tools.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Oh, and the bowl was kind of pain. Due to the way I glued it up, pretty much every surface you see on the bowl is end-grain. Live and learn…


----------



## HokieKen

Good luck Dave. Tooth problems are a real PITA.


----------



## HokieKen

My project is posted.


----------



## pottz

> Snowbeast (Tony), beautiful turnings, the open segment pattern is wonderful. Hard to believe it the first segment. Well done.
> 
> Kerux2 (Jon), that is spectacular, the salt is wonderful.
> 
> - Eric


+1 very cool.maybe i need a ring master.


----------



## pottz

wow what a great bunch of swap projects,way beyond my expectations for sure.really inspires me to push my limits. just wanna say thanks doc for running a very successful swap.well on to the next guys,hope you all join in.


----------



## Bluenote38




----------



## adot45

What a great bunch of projects, really enjoyed seeing them and following along with the thread.
Really looking forward to seeing the glue ups in the project write ups! Way to go guys.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

y'all did i GR8 JOB that i cannot pick a favorite one they are all simply beautiful turnings

and a huge *THANKS* To Mike (doc) for running a GR8 SWAP and sending me scroll saw blades thank buddy :<))

don't forget to tag them all = Bowling League 2022


----------



## Keebler1

I will work on my write up later today


----------



## EricFai

https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/422686

Bowling Swap 2022, my contribution.

Cannot figure out how to paste photo with the heading. Arrrrrr.


----------



## HokieKen

Just copy this text and paste it into your post Eric.


----------



## Bluenote38

I gotta echo GR8HUNTER what a phenomenal swap and set of projects.


----------



## Bluenote38

> Well, we haven't heard from Kerux2, so here's what I sent.
> 
> First is a ringmaster-esque bowl, made from juniper and tinted epoxy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is a flask, I called "too much circles" which is mostly oak, but also some cherry, olive, ash, and probably at least one other wood I'm forgetting at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to fill out the package, I included a bedan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's all the projects revealed now. Great work, everyone! Hard to pick a winner from this set. And Kenny, I don't feel like I got the crap package.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


 NICE!! I never in all my life would have thought of a Flask. How cool!


----------



## EricFai

Thanks Kenny, I'll try that. So there may be a repeat post.


----------



## EricFai

Cool, this works great. Thanks Kenny


----------



## drsurfrat

use the tag "Bowling League 2022"

Kenny, how did you make the link to all, but only, the beer swap projects?


----------



## HokieKen

Just use this link Mike:

https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/tag/bowling+league+2022


----------



## DavePolaschek

Bowl is up:



Also the flask:



Appears I didn't take many (or any?) photos of the bedan I sent off, so no separate project writeup for that. But I've also got projects I'm going to write up for the prototypes I made for the flask and bowl. Lots of trial and error (especially errors) for this one.

Whew!


----------



## HokieKen

At present, only me, Dave, Bill and Mike have our projects properly tagged. If you don't see *Bowling League 2022* on the left side of your project:









Click "Edit" at the top and go down to the bottom and type it in there:


----------



## duckmilk

Amazing gifts guys and a super swap Mike, thanks for running it.
I'll leave my comments on the individual posts.


----------



## Woodmaster1

I fixed my tag it now reads Bowling League 2022


----------



## Keebler1

Project is up. Someone tell me if I tagged it correctly.


----------



## Snowbeast

First of all - Thanx guys for all the nice comments.

My first swap here and I'm impressed with the items that were made. Looking at everything makes me feel like the red-headed step-child. Poor George really got the short end of the stick. (So to speak.)

George - These weren't the first time I tried open segments. But the originals were VERY basic and I didn't follow through to see what I could end up with. I told you I was babbling in my message. 

HokieKen, Pottz and Keebler1 - Go for it. They only cost money and I hear you can't take it with you. Ken please give me at least 30 minutes notice before your wife gets near me. I can't run/hobble as fast as I used to!

Recycle1943 - Dick, it's not so much "I can do this" as a strong sense of "What would happen if I…" Got a few more things in the works that may have you scratching your head and wondering why I'm not in a room with rubber wallpaper. I wonder that myself at times.

LazyMan - Nathan, absolutely no starting blank pics for you. Primarily because I didn't take any.  Got so busy seeing if this would work that I didn't document what I was doing. But I can do a write up of what it looked like, if you want.

Special thanx to Mike for running this show.


----------



## EricFai

Tagged mine.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Back from the dentist. They 3D printed me a crown and glued it into my mouth. Should last me a lifetime. About 85 minutes start to finish, but who's counting? Living in the future is kinda neat.


----------



## Keebler1

Thanks Mike for another great swap.
Snowbeast you and everyone else are more than welcome to join the next swap.


----------



## EricFai

Yes, the more the merrier.

If your on the fence, just pull the trigger.

Word of warning: Can be very addictive!! But it's a blast.


----------



## duckmilk

> Tagged mine.
> 
> - Eric


You used the wrong tag Eric, bowling league 2022.


----------



## drsurfrat

Hey Kenny, my wife the neuroscientist just found a paper showing covid/non-covid brain scans. Covids lost brain mass, and especially in the amygdala and hippocampus where smell resides. And loss of cognitive function - so you can expect to make more dumbasss joints.

But it was a British journal, so we don't have to worry, we're 'Merican


----------



## EricFai

Delete


----------



## pottz

> Back from the dentist. They 3D printed me a crown and glued it into my mouth. Should last me a lifetime. About 85 minutes start to finish, but who's counting? Living in the future is kinda neat.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


man i wish my dentist had one of those machines,but as a single dentist he cant afford the price,they cost hundreds of thousands he said.im dealing with a two week temporary right now.he does have a laser drill though,pretty cool, no novacaine.


----------



## HokieKen

Great Mike. As if I have any brain function to spare….


----------



## Lazyman

My project is up. Thanks Mike for herding the cats.


----------



## pottz

man what a busy day here on lj's.with the swap ending and everyone posting ive had to put off the work im paid to do just to stay caught up. it's the sacrafice i make for you guys-lol.


----------



## EricFai

See if this is the correct link

Yeah, it worked. Technology Arrrrrr.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> man i wish my dentist had one of those machines,but as a single dentist he cant afford the price,


My dentist is just one dentist and 8 or 9 techs, receptionists, etc. Pretty busy office, but just one dentist.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

only 10 tagged correctly 3 more to tag PLEASE :<))))))


----------



## pottz

ok boys got mine posted finally.


----------



## Lazyman

Pottz, you put the wrong wording in the tag. It needs to say "bowling league 2022" so it shows up with the other swap projects.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz, you put the wrong wording in the tag. It needs to say "bowling league 2022" so it shows up with the other swap projects.
> 
> - Lazyman


thanks ill fix it


----------



## EarlS

> Back from the dentist. They 3D printed me a crown and glued it into my mouth. Should last me a lifetime. About 85 minutes start to finish, but who's counting? Living in the future is kinda neat.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Any chance it looks like Keebler's baby Groot?


----------



## DavePolaschek

I can't see very well to my back molar, but I don't think so, Earl. Sorry, man.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Any chance it looks like Keebler s baby Groot?
> 
> - EarlS


That's the first thing I thought, wonder how many different colors it could be.


----------



## recycle1943

sorry guys, I know it's over and I'm late as usual but I finally figured out how to list or tag it *DUHHH*


----------



## EricFai

Don't feel bad Dick. It took me like 3 trys to get mine tagged correctly and linked.


----------



## HokieKen

I have a back molar I had a root canal on last summer and it needs a crown too Dave. My dentist gets his crowns 3D printed but he sends out to have them printed at a lab instead of having his own printer. Which means a temp for a couple weeks while I wait for it to come in. But the stinkin' price, even after my insurance, is painful. I have to wonder if having a printer in-house and being able to skip the temp and do it all in one visit wouldn't be significantly cheaper. I'll have to call around and see if there are any local dentists in my network that have their own printer.


----------



## HokieKen

There are 12 projects tagged properly but two of those are Dave's so there should be one or two more eventually.

I don't have a fancy Groot like Keeblers but I did whittle one a couple of years ago that my wife claimed before I could give it to a kid ;-)


----------



## pottz

> I have a back molar I had a root canal on last summer and it needs a crown too Dave. My dentist gets his crowns 3D printed but he sends out to have them printed at a lab instead of having his own printer. Which means a temp for a couple weeks while I wait for it to come in. But the stinkin price, even after my insurance, is painful. I have to wonder if having a printer in-house and being able to skip the temp and do it all in one visit wouldn t be significantly cheaper. I ll have to call around and see if there are any local dentists in my network that have their own printer.
> 
> - HokieKen


those printers are super pricey,most single dentists cant afford em.i hear about the price mine was 1200 after what the insurance paid.


----------



## Keebler1

Nice groot Kenny


----------



## DavePolaschek

> But the stinkin' price, even after my insurance, is painful. I have to wonder if having a printer in-house and being able to skip the temp and do it all in one visit wouldn't be significantly cheaper. I'll have to call around and see if there are any local dentists in my network that have their own printer.


My sweetie had a root canal and needed a crown too. She's getting her final this Friday, after getting the root canal done back after thanksgiving. She's got insurance and I don't. Her out of pocket cost was about $1200, and my cost (after the deduction for the filling that failed under warranty) was about $1250. So I don't think having a dentist with the machine means a significantly cheaper fix right now, because the dentists are still busy paying off the machines.

But not having to wait almost four months for a crown sounds pretty good to my sweetie at this point. My dentist isn't in the network her insurance has, and she's thinking about just dropping it and switching so she doesn't have to wait months for service.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> There are 12 projects tagged properly but two of those are Dave's so there should be one or two more eventually.


Kerux2 hasn't posted anything for a couple weeks, but he was moving, so I figure he's probably busy. Haven't gone through to figure out what the other missing project is…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

My dentist is my brother in law so I don't pay anything on top of whatever the insurance pays. I do pay for the best dental we can so he gets a bit more money when he works on the family but he's done an implant in my mouth and I know that would have been a small fortune with insurance. I'm fortunate.

Kenny I surprisingly don't think I've seen that Groot before. I might have to give that a go. That would be a fun one.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I have a back molar I had a root canal on last summer and it needs a crown too Dave. My dentist gets his crowns 3D printed but he sends out to have them printed at a lab instead of having his own printer. Which means a temp for a couple weeks while I wait for it to come in. But the stinkin price, even after my insurance, is painful. I have to wonder if having a printer in-house and being able to skip the temp and do it all in one visit wouldn t be significantly cheaper. I ll have to call around and see if there are any local dentists in my network that have their own printer.
> 
> - HokieKen


Sounds like a DIY solution might be in the works?


----------



## Bluenote38

> I have a back molar I had a root canal on last summer and it needs a crown too Dave. My dentist gets his crowns 3D printed but he sends out to have them printed at a lab instead of having his own printer. Which means a temp for a couple weeks while I wait for it to come in. But the stinkin price, even after my insurance, is painful. I have to wonder if having a printer in-house and being able to skip the temp and do it all in one visit wouldn t be significantly cheaper. I ll have to call around and see if there are any local dentists in my network that have their own printer.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Sounds like a DIY solution might be in the works?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


That could be a great side hustle. Printing teeth.


----------



## Lazyman

I wonder if you could get them to print shark's teeth for the replacement?


----------



## EarlS

> That could be a great side hustle. Printing teeth.
> 
> - Bill Berklich


DIY dentures. If the stories are true, dentures used to be made out of wood. There ya go. Just make sure to send me the royalties.


----------



## drsurfrat

So is that the next swap? A Wooden Denture Swap


----------



## pottz

> So is that the next swap? A Wooden Denture Swap
> 
> - drsurfrat


hey with the cost of dental work these days id be in !


----------



## DavePolaschek

> So is that the next swap? A Wooden Denture Swap


Did you miss the announcement of the screwdriver swap in all the nonsense, Mike?


----------



## drsurfrat

nah, just kidding.


----------



## Kerux2

> Well, after ten minutes of trying to log in, I finally got through to LJs, so I guess I'm ready whenever it's time. But I was gonna comment on a few other things first, then I need to take one of the dining room chairs out to the shop and fix the arm *again*. Snapped a half-inch oak dowel clean off this time. Not sure, but maybe it's time for a redesign…
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Dave, if you took pictures of the swap you gave me. Feel free to put up pictures. We are moving and my wife packed it up. I didn't get any pics. sorry about that.


----------



## drsurfrat

> Great Mike. As if I have any brain function to spare….
> - HokieKen


Well, I managed my own version of a dumbass joint without covid.

Next time don't cut the pins…


----------



## pottz

> Great Mike. As if I have any brain function to spare….
> - HokieKen
> 
> Well, I managed my own version of a dumbass joint without covid.
> 
> Next time don t cut the pins…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - drsurfrat


looks like you and bill had a liquid breakfast this morning.he claims lack of coffee,i dont buy it !


----------



## HokieKen

I hearby christen that joint the NON-Sliding Dumbass ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Pins are overrated.


----------



## pottz

> Pins are overrated.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


just get a good template and the proper router and bits,and forget this hand cut nonsense guys.were not in 1822,it's 2022 geez! ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I enjoy cutting dovetails on certain projects.


----------



## pottz

> I enjoy cutting dovetails on certain projects.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


someday id love to but with the time i have for projects it just doesn't make sense right now.ohhhh retirement i cant wait !!!!!


----------



## duckmilk

> Great Mike. As if I have any brain function to spare….
> - HokieKen
> 
> Well, I managed my own version of a dumbass joint without covid.
> 
> Next time don t cut the pins…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - drsurfrat


No problem, just make two of what you were making.


----------



## duckmilk

> I enjoy cutting dovetails on certain projects.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts
> 
> someday id love to but with the time i have for projects it just doesn t make sense right now.ohhhh retirement i cant wait !!!!!
> 
> - pottz


And this is your sig line?

-working with my hands is a joy,it gives me a sense of fulfillment,somthing so many seek and so few find.-SAM MALOOF.


----------



## pottz

> I enjoy cutting dovetails on certain projects.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts
> 
> someday id love to but with the time i have for projects it just doesn t make sense right now.ohhhh retirement i cant wait !!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> And this is your sig line?
> 
> -working with my hands is a joy,it gives me a sense of fulfillment,somthing so many seek and so few find.-SAM MALOOF.
> 
> - duckmilk


good point duck.hey holding a router is working with my hands ! hey you think sam maloof used hand planes ? ive been to his home and shop.he loved his power tools.the hand work was done by the "boys" as he called them-lol.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave, if you took pictures of the swap you gave me. Feel free to put up pictures. We are moving and my wife packed it up. I didn't get any pics. sorry about that.


No worries, Jon! Glad you like them!

As for dovetails, I find I can knock together a dovetailed box in a couple hours. Helps that I've practiced a bit over the past couple years, plus I have sharp saws thanks to Bob.


----------



## JD77

I've posted my project write-up and even tagged it! I'm tired all over again from reliving it.


----------



## pottz

> I ve posted my project write-up and even tagged it! I m tired all over again from reliving it.
> 
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/422716
> 
> - JD77


hey thats the life of a wood celebrity my friend.watch out for the paparazzi !!!!


----------



## HokieKen

> just get a good template and the proper router and bits,and forget this hand cut nonsense guys.were not in 1822,it s 2022 geez! ;-)
> 
> - pottz


I have a PC jig to cut them with my router Pottz. But honestly, if I'm only making one or two drawers, I can hand cut dovetails faster than I can set up the jig and do it. The efficiency line for me is about 8 joints. After that, the router and jig is the quicker method.


----------



## EarlS

> Great Mike. As if I have any brain function to spare….
> - HokieKen
> 
> Well, I managed my own version of a dumbass joint without covid.
> 
> Next time don t cut the pins…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - drsurfrat


Cut both ends off, and ask Dick if you can borrow his board stretcher. Alternatively, with a bit of work you could make some variably spaced box joints.

Since I have absolutely no experience or aptitude for hand cutting DT's, the Leigh D4 is my go-to for DT's. Setting up the jig isn't the most time consuming part, it's cleaning the shop again after I get things set up so everything is clean and tidy before I make a mess. Then there is the cleaning between pieces, and of course, cleaning up between the pins and tails. You get the point, proper cleaning takes time, set up doesn't take nearly as much time.


----------



## mikeacg

> The efficiency line for me is about 8 joints. After that, the router and jig is the quicker method.
> 
> - HokieKen


After about 8 joints I no longer allow my self to use any power tools Kenny!

Mike


----------



## Keebler1

I just use rabbits on the edges or butt joints to make drawers. Its a lot easier


----------



## drsurfrat

Earl, I looked for a board stretcher on ebay but got nothing! I thought ebay had everything.


----------



## EricFai

Those are always a fun item to search for. On the construction site and in manufacturing sending the new green guys on a quest.


----------



## recycle1943

> Earl, I looked for a board stretcher on ebay but got nothing! I thought ebay had everything.
> 
> - drsurfrat


Mike, I have a stretcher here but it's being used *again* not sure when it'll be free to rent out


----------



## duckmilk

Can you just flip the top board over Mike? That is, looking at it in the same orientation you took the picture, flip the top board like you would turn a page then slide it back onto the bottom board.
Maybe I'm missing something, but it looks to me like it would fit that way.


----------



## Bluenote38

> Great Mike. As if I have any brain function to spare….
> - HokieKen
> 
> Well, I managed my own version of a dumbass joint without covid.
> 
> Next time don t cut the pins…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - drsurfrat
> 
> looks like you and bill had a liquid breakfast this morning.he claims lack of coffee,i dont buy it !
> 
> - pottz


ROFLMAO That's my story and I'm sticking to it!!

That looks like the making of a really cool "Filled" joint.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Well, we haven't heard from Kerux2, so here's what I sent.


IIRC somewhere I saw that he's in a move this week.


----------



## Bluenote38

Sushi Thursday! First use of my new soy sauce bowl!!


----------



## HokieKen

Mmmmm )


----------



## therealSteveN

> The efficiency line for me is about 8 joints. After that, the router and jig is the quicker method.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> After about 8 joints I no longer allow my self to use any power tools Kenny!
> 
> Mike
> 
> - mikeacg


LMAO, yeah Mike 4 is my absolute maximum to do anything except get up and search for more snacks.


----------



## pottz

> Well, we haven't heard from Kerux2, so here's what I sent.
> 
> IIRC somewhere I saw that he s in a move this week.
> 
> - therealSteveN


yeah he's in transit right now.


----------



## duckmilk

Well, there are 12 of the 13 participants that have posted correctly. That is a better percentage than the last swaps.


----------



## recycle1943

> Well, there are 12 of the 13 participants that have posted correctly. That is a better percentage than the last swaps.
> 
> - duckmilk


My calculator is broken - I put all the info in and it came up 13 - is texas instruments still a good calculator


----------



## Lazyman

Dave posted 2 projects (bowl and flask). Kerux2 posted but must not have tagged it correctly.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> So is that the next swap? A Wooden Denture Swap
> 
> - drsurfrat


im in :<))))))))


----------



## drsurfrat

We had New England weather all over the place. That is snow on the grill with the ribs cooking. Monday is supposed to be bright and sunny in the 50's.


----------



## pottz

> We had New England weather all over the place. That is snow on the grill with the ribs cooking. Monday is supposed to be bright and sunny in the 50 s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - drsurfrat


looks pretty tasty doc. damn it's always sad when these swaps die out.but a new one is born !


----------



## HokieKen

Mmmmm. Ribs  I was thinking today I would like to do either some ribs or lobster tails for dinner tomorrow. I'll have to see if time works in my favor…


----------



## Lazyman

You cook your ribs upside down?!?


----------



## pottz

> You cook your ribs upside down?!?
> 
> - Lazyman


mine are never grilled,it's all about the slow smoke for me !


----------



## Lazyman

We smoke ours too and I have smoked them on their sides and convex side up but never convex side down. Maybe I am missing something.


----------



## pottz

> We smoke ours too and I have smoked them on their sides and convex side up but never convex side down. Maybe I am missing something.
> 
> - Lazyman


no thats how i do em too,and how all the pit masters ive watched do em. when it comes to Q everyone has their right way to do it.hey whatever works for you, do it !


----------



## HokieKen

When you grill them over direct heat you have to turn them. At least that's how I've done it. Ribs are great on direct heat and in a slow smoke


----------



## pottz

the way i do mine is 2 hrs in the smoker at 225 then an hour to hour and a half in a pan wrapped tight with foil to steam then back in the smoker with a couple coats of sauce for about another half hour. now i do a rub the night before.


----------



## Lazyman

When I have cooked them over direct heat they seem end up too tough. Ours usually get 4 to 5 hours of indirect heat.

So Kenny, is the BGE considered direct or indirect heat?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Nathan the BGE is either one. There's a ceramic piece you out in for indirect smoking. You pull it out and it turns it into a charcoal grill of sorts (direct heat).


----------



## pottz

my dad always did ribs on the grill over fire,were always chewy.good Q takes time and love !


----------



## drsurfrat

They are slow cooked in the oven, then glazed on the grill. I sauce both sides a couple times so it caramelizes. It s a gas grill, so no good smoke, but the sauce makes up for it.


----------



## EarlS

Well I managed to botch the ribs last night. Too many cooks in the kitchen threw off all of the timing on things. They were good but nowhere near great. Since when do ribs cost $6 a pound?


----------



## pottz

> Well I managed to botch the ribs last night. Too many cooks in the kitchen threw off all of the timing on things. They were good but nowhere near great. Since when do ribs cost $6 a pound?
> 
> - EarlS


yeah thats kinda high.just bought some spare ribs at sams,2.68 lb. ive heard there have been pork shortages.chicken here is spotty.


----------



## HokieKen

Well so far I've had a tea party, colored Easter eggs and watched a bunch of kids on YouTube today. I guess I won't be preparing dinner. I ain't complaining though ;-)


----------



## duckmilk

I put a dry rub on mine then put them on a V-shaped rack inside an old metal pan to catch the drippings. Then over charcoal +/_ wood chips. Cook them as slow as I can until the bones stick out about 1/4 inch.
I've also done that on a gas grill over indirect heat with soaked wood chips on the heat.


----------



## pottz

> Well so far I've had a tea party, colored Easter eggs and watched a bunch of kids on YouTube today. I guess I won't be preparing dinner. I ain't complaining though ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


no way you can complain about that sweet little face looking at you.


----------



## Lazyman

Sweet little side eye. I imagine Kenny gets that from her a lot. ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Why do I think the mature one in the room was not the one holding the camera?


----------



## pottz

> Why do I think the mature one in the room was not the one holding the camera?
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


im with you on that one-lol.


----------



## Lazyman

You are only young once but you can be immature forever. One of my mantras.


----------

